#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst.

## jHanosch

dat is wat de koran zegt.

Je kunt hun boeken dus net zo goed als huishoudpapier gebruiken,




Stel je nu eens voor dat men in bovenstaande zinnen christen en joden vervangt door moslims en bijbel door koran, 

dan was de wereld toch weer te klein geweest, of niet dan ?


Toch is het wat moslims prediken over joden en christenen en hun Bijbel !!!

----------


## jHanosch

Waarom mag de Moslim wel kritiek hebben op de Bijbel zoals in de Koran al wordt gepredikt, maar de Bijbelaar geen kritiek hebben op de Koran, dat zou ik nou wel eens willen weten

----------


## lil-master

Wie zegt dat dat niet mag dan, generaliseer je niet een beetje?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door lil-master_ 
> *Wie zegt dat dat niet mag dan, generaliseer je niet een beetje?*


Wanneer je dat doet ben je meteen vogelvrij verklaard onder de gelovigen, zowel als ongelovige die die kritiek geeft als moslim die meteen als een afvallige wordt beschouwd, iets dat nog lager is dan een geboren heiden.


Dat is in het Westen al zo, wanneer je dat in het publieke domein doet, maar al helemaal in het Midden Oosten, want dan staat de menigte al gauw voor je slaapkamer te zwaaien, maar niet met hun handen.

----------


## lil-master

Je generaliseert weer, er leven niet alleen moslims in het Midden-Oosten hoor.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Waarom mag de Moslim wel kritiek hebben op de Bijbel zoals in de Koran al wordt gepredikt, maar de Bijbelaar geen kritiek hebben op de Koran, dat zou ik nou wel eens willen weten*


Je hoeft het er toch niet mee eens te zijn? Als je je een beetje verdiept in de ontstaangeschiedenis van de Koran weet je snel genoeg dat je dit net zo goed over de Koran zou kunnen beweren als over de Bijbel. Verder is het een nogal kinderachtige discussie omdat het uiteindelijk om de boodschap gaat van beide boeken en niet om dit soort kwalificaties. 
Daarbij moet je overigens wel bewust zijn dat de Koran Jezus erkend als profeet en ook het geloof van de Joden en de Christenen erkend. Ik heb hier zelfs recent geleerd dat moslims geloven dat Jezus bij het einde der tijden terugkeert op aarde!

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Je hoeft het er toch niet mee eens te zijn? Als je je een beetje verdiept in de ontstaangeschiedenis van de Koran weet je snel genoeg dat je dit net zo goed over de Koran zou kunnen beweren als over de Bijbel. Verder is het een nogal kinderachtige discussie omdat het uiteindelijk om de boodschap gaat van beide boeken en niet om dit soort kwalificaties. 
> Daarbij moet je overigens wel bewust zijn dat de Koran Jezus erkend als profeet en ook het geloof van de Joden en de Christenen erkend. Ik heb hier zelfs recent geleerd dat moslims geloven dat Jezus bij het einde der tijden terugkeert op aarde!*


 Toch is er een groot verschil.

Wat aanvaardt de moslim dan van de jood en de christen ?

Hij zegt dat hun boeken vervalst zijn en ze dus de facto volledig fout geloven met zo een corrupte bijbel.

Gelukkig heeft Mohammed de _foute, corrupte_  bijbel rechtgezet in de koran, dus wanneer je de koran als vervanging neemt zit je 100% goed !


Maar wanneer niet-moslims en publiek zeggen dat de koran deel is van valse religie, is het huis te klein.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Toch is er een groot verschil.
> 
> Wat aanvaardt de moslim dan van de jood en de christen ?
> 
> Hij zegt dat hun boeken vervalst zijn en ze dus de facto volledig fout geloven met zo een corrupte bijbel.
> 
> Gelukkig heeft Mohammed de foute, corrupte  bijbel rechtgezet in de koran, dus wanneer je de koran als vervanging neemt zit je 100% goed !
> 
> ...


Wat een gezeik. Wat ben je? Een werkeloze slachtofferspeler ofzo?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Wat een gezeik. Wat ben je? Een werkeloze slachtofferspeler ofzo?*


*De Koran is zo nep als margarine !!!!*


dat mag ik dan toch ook als waarheid verkondigen toch ?


dan moeten jullie ook niet meteen moord en brand schreeuwen want als Mohammed dat mag zeggen over de Bijbel, mag ik het over de Koran.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *De Koran is zo nep als margarine !!!!
> 
> 
> dat mag ik dan toch ook als waarheid verkondigen toch ?
> 
> 
> dan moeten jullie ook niet meteen moord en brand schreeuwen want als Mohammed dat mag zeggen over de Bijbel, mag ik het over de Koran.*


Laat je helemaal gaan. Gooi het eruit. Als het helpt dan moet je dat vooral doen.

Maar wees niet verbaasd en/of zielig als je straks tegenover allah staat.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Laat je helemaal gaan. Gooi het eruit. Als het helpt dan moet je dat vooral doen.
> 
> Maar wees niet verbaasd en/of zielig als je straks tegenover allah staat.*




*De islam is in Vervulling gegaan* 

door de Bijbelse profetie die zegt dat _de Here het volk der Chaldeen zal op wekken, dat schrikkelijke volk, en een vreemde god zal laten aanbidden die zijn eer ontleent uit schuld en boete, die de breedte der aarde zal veroveren, woonsteden in bezit nemende die de zijne niet zijn._

meer niet !

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *De islam is in Vervulling gegaan 
> 
> door de Bijbelse profetie die zegt dat de Here het volk der Chaldeen zal op wekken, dat schrikkelijke volk, en een vreemde god zal laten aanbidden die zijn eer ontleend uit schuld en boete, die de breedte der aarde zal veroveren, woonsteden in bezit nemende die de zijne niet zijn.
> 
> meer niet !*


Als dat jouw geloof is dan geloof je dat toch lekker. Maar als je vind dat je te weinig beledigd en/of gediscrimineerd wordt dan moet je dat ff zeggen. Want daar kan ik best wel wat aan doen. Als 't moet.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Wat aanvaardt de moslim dan van de jood en de christen ?
> 
> Hij zegt dat hun boeken vervalst zijn en ze dus de facto volledig fout geloven met zo een corrupte bijbel.
> *


Veel, lees de Koran er maar op na dan zal je veel vinden uit de Bijbel al blijkt er wel een eigen visie op.

Voor de rest zeggen alle boeken van gelovigen nogal veel onaardigs over niet gelovigen (=anders gelovigen). Xenofobie is niet een uitvinding van de laatste eeuw.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Veel, lees de Koran er maar op na dan zal je veel vinden uit de Bijbel al blijkt er wel een eigen visie op.
> 
> Voor de rest zeggen alle boeken van gelovigen nogal veel onaardigs over niet gelovigen (=anders gelovigen). Xenofobie is niet een uitvinding van de laatste eeuw.*


 Ho, Ho hier worden de heidense zaken (in dit geval het geloof van de joden en de christenen) heel specifiek bij naampje genoemd, Simon !!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Ho, Ho hier worden de heidense zaken (in dit geval het geloof van de joden en de christenen) heel specifiek bij naampje genoemd, Simon !!*


Ja inderdaad maar xenofobie is de Bijbel in het geheel niet vreemd. Zelfs niet in het NT. Lees het volgende:

_Matthus 15-21 en verder
[21] En weer vertrok Jezus; hij week uit naar het gebied van Tyrus en Sidon. [22] Plotseling klonk de roep van een Kananitische vrouw die uit die streek afkomstig was: Heb medelijden met mij, Heer, Zoon van David! Mijn dochter wordt vreselijk gekweld door een demon. [23] Maar hij keurde haar geen woord waardig. Zijn leerlingen kwamen naar hem toe en vroegen hem dringend: Stuur haar toch weg, anders blijft ze maar achter ons aan schreeuwen. [24] Hij antwoordde: Ik ben alleen gezonden naar de verloren schapen van het volk van Isral. [25] Maar zij kwam dichterbij, wierp zich voor hem neer en zei: Heer, help mij! [26] Hij antwoordde: Het is niet goed om de kinderen hun brood af te nemen en het aan de honden te voeren. [27] Ze zei: Zeker, Heer, maar de honden eten toch de kruimels op die van de tafel van hun baas vallen. [28] Toen antwoordde Jezus haar: U hebt een groot geloof! Wat u verlangt, zal ook gebeuren. En vanaf dat moment was haar dochter genezen._ 

Aardig dat hij deze vrouw helpt maar zijn houding is duidelijk en hij noemt niet-Israelieten hier 'honden'. En alleen omdat zij hem van het nut van 'honden' overtuigd helpt hij haar uiteindelijk toch.

----------


## rinuz

Een tijd geleden, stelde iemand in een topic, dat de Torah en het Nieuwe Testament veranderd (vervalst) waren. 
Ik vraag me af: Als de Joden hun Torah hebben veranderd, wanneer hebben ze dat dan gedaan? idem voor Christenen.

De Joden zullen hun Torah in ieder geval niet hebben veranderd, nadat het Christendom ontstaan was, omdat de christenen dan 'moord en brand' hadden geschreeuwd tegen de Joden, omdat de Joden bijvoorbeeld messiaanse profetieen aan het veranderen waren. Er zijn absoluut geen historische gegevens (brieven, pamfletten, ed) waarin zoiets beweerd wordt door de vroege kerkvaders (eerste paar eeuwen). Overigens geven de dode zee-rollen een aanvullend bewijs hierop. In de dode-zee-rollen werden fragmenten uit de hele Torah gevonden, die nog vrijwel identiek zijn aan wat we nu hebben (op wat overschrijffouten na). Die dode-zee-rollen liggen er al vanaf voor het jaar 0.

Hoe zit het met de periode na de ballingschap? De tijd van o.a. de griekse overheersing, en het ontstaan van de griekse vertaling (septuagint) van de torah (n.b. alle torah-boeken waren toen al geschreven). In zo'n tijd van onderdrukking en problemen, zou je misschien verwachten dat er meer messiaanse teksten in de Torah zouden worden gezet, of meer anti-griekse teksten, maar anti-griekse teksten staan er (op een profetie ergens na,) niet in de torah, en er staan nu ook weer niet zoveel directe messiaanse verzen in de torah (en juist die verzen worden door Moslims vaak aangehaald om Jezus tegenover de Joden te verdedigen, aangezien Moslims Jezus als belangrijkste profeet voor mohammed zien). Overigens was rond die tijd de torah in het grieks vertaald door joden die buiten palestina woonden, overal in de bewoonde wereld. die verataling, de septuagint, is vrijwel hetzelfde (alhoewel er wel extra boeken aan toegekend worden, en er in sommige boeken wijzigingen zijn, toevoegingen en uitleggingen van wat onduidelijkere teksten). Er zijn geen grote wijzigingen. Nadat de septuagint in omloop was gekomen, zou het sowieso onmogelijk zijn om de torah te wijzigen, omdat je nooit overal, op de hele wereld, alle exemplaren van die griekse vertaling ook kan veranderen, alleen al, omdat ze vast niet allemaal in handen van joden waren, maar ook in handen van heidenen, in bibliotheken, etc.

De periode van de ballingschappen: veel moderne liberale bijbelgeleerden claimen dat de bijbel in die tijd pas geschreven is, ook de oude boeken van Mozes. Die mening deel ik niet, maar laten we eerst eens aannemen dat hetwaar zou zijn: in dat geval hebben de joden in een tijd dat ze in ballingschap waren, een geschiedenis voor zichzelf geschreven, die liet zien hoe slecht het joodse volk eigenlijk was, en hoe God ze veroordeeld had tot die zelfde ballingschap waar ze nu in zaten. We moeten niet vergeten namelijk, dat vele profetische geschriften, uitermate negatief zijn over het joodse volk, en uit koningen en kronieken e.d. blijkt dat de joodse koningen van voor de ballingschap geen haar beter waren!

Dat zou dus ongeveer overeenkomen met een gevangene in een cel, die z'n biografie gaat 'verzinnen' en dan allerlei aanklachten tegen zichzelf verzint en zichzelf loopt zwart te maken en loopt te roepen dat hij die gevangenisstraf erg verdient, etc. Volledige onzin m.i., juist omdat je ook in die zelfde negatieve profetieen, wel een verlangen ziet om weer terug te keren naar het eigen land. Men was dus zeker niet zo gestoord en masochistisch, dat men de negatieve situatie van de ballingschap expres wilde verlengen.

Als we er overigens van uit gaan, dat alleen een aantal profetieen in die tijd geschreven is, en de rest (Mozes, o.a.) eerder, dan blijft bovenstaand argument staan.

De periode voor de ballingschap, de koningen, de splitsing van het rijk: Geen echt goede PR voor het joodse volk. Tussen alle negatieve verhalen zitten maar enkele goede momenten. Zelfs David en Salomo, de grote helden, komen duidelijk met hun minder goede kanten naar voren. Als de joden iets hadden willen veranderen, dan waren ze wel begonnen met de verhalen van hun grote koningen wat meer op te poetsen! Met name David, die later toch model ging staan voor de komende messias, zou in later tijden best wat bijgwerkt mogen worden.

Tijd voor de koningen, de richteren: in deze tijd kan nog niet zoveel geschreven zijn, hooguit de eerste paar boeken (5 van mozes, richteren,..). Waarom zouden de joden in die boeken gebeurtenissen verkeerd optekenen? De 'fouten' waar Moslims op wijzen hebben meestal te maken met verhalen, waarin personen en gebeurtenissen door elkaar gegooid zijn. Als een gebeurtenis positief is, dan maakt het toch niet uit als je het verhaal wil vervalsen en je laat het door een andere persoon doen? Wat voor nut heeft zo'n vervalsing? idem voor een negatief verhaal. Als je het negatieve niet wegmoffelt, maar aan een ander persoon toeschrijft, dan blijft het negatief, toch? En verder waren de personen, waar de verhalen over gingen, voor een flink deel (mozes boeken) al meer dan 500 jaar oud. Wat kan het mensen na een half millenium schelen wie wat precies deed? Alleen de periode van de richteren zelf, zou vervalst kunnen worden, maar de joden waren toen (over het algemeen) aan de winnende hand, en er staan toch best wat negatieve perioden beschreven, dus veel opgepoetst is er niet (of het was nog veeeeel erger maar dan snap ik niet hoe ze het uberhaupt gered hebben).

De periode van Mozes: Mozes heeft volgens de traditie de eerste 5 bijbelboeken geschreven of in ieder geval gecompileerd uit eerder materiaal. Voor hem was Abraham iemand uit een ver verleden (van voor de tijd in egypte, dus 500 jaar o.i.d eerder). Andere verhalen spelen zich nog verder in het verleden af. Waarom zou hij (zelfde reden als hierboven bij de richteren) verhalen door elkaar willen halen, als de essentie van het verhaal hetzelfde bleef (namelijk positief of negatief)?


Het lijkt me dat we wel mogen concluderen dat de joden de torah niet veranderd hebben, of dat er hooguit door overschrijven wat kleine tekstvarianten zijn ontstaan. De torah is een verzameling geschriften, die over het algemeen vrij negatief oordeelt over het joodse volk, dus als ze het ooit veranderd hadden, dan was het wel een positief PR verhaal geworden.


Nu voor de christenen:

De eerste periode, vanaf Jezus' opstanding totdat keizer constantijn (de eerste christelijke keizer van het romeinse rijk) aan de macht kwam (300-nog-wat na christus): In die periode werden christenen vervolgd! Niet altijd, maar wel een groot deel van die periode. Wat is er stommer in die tijd, dan vervalsingen aanbrengen in je orriginele geschriften, die de bewijslast tegen je alleen maar hoger maken?
1) je tegenstanders kunnen je als leugenaars bestempelen, omdat je je eigen geschiedenis verandert! Geschiedenis was zeer belangrijk voor romeinen.
2) als we de kritiek moeten geloven, is Jezus dus niet opgestaan, en zelfs niet eens gekruisigd, maar Judas in zijn plaats, en ging jezus direct naar de hemel.Waarom dan een ongeloofwaardig verhaal, over een schanddalige vernederende kruisdood toevoegen, en een ongeloofwaardig verhaal over een opstanding, en dan voor die grote leugen gemarteld worden? 200 jaar lang!?!?. De kruisdood was een taboe, niet zomaar iets waar je niet over sprak, maar iets waar je absoluut nooit over sprak. Het was onsmakelijker dan tijdens een luxe diner met je vriendin, gaan praten over technieken voor rioolwater-zuivering, en ook veel sociaal ongepaster! 

Als je als christen in die eerste periode al je verhaal wilde veranderen, dan maakte je er iets 'romeinser' van. Iets wat tolerant was richting andere overtuigingen, richting de keizer, iets wat niks met die vuile smerige kruisdood te maken had, en al helemaal niet met lichamelijke opstanding, want het lichaam was toch maar onzuiver volgens de gangbare filosofieen! Je zou dan dus iets verzinnen wat mystiek was, iets zweverigs. De Gnostiek, bijvoorbeeld! Gnostici sloten goed aan bij de mysterie-godsdiensten in het romeinse rijk, en hadden daarom minder problemen.

de periode dat het christendom staatsgodsdienst is:
Uit die periode, en ook al uit eerdere perioden, hebben we allerlei boeken en brieven van kerkvaders (maar ook van critici tegen het christendom) die uit de bijbel citeren. Nergens is een criticus te vinden die als argument gebruikt: "maar 20 jaar geleden stond er nog iets heel anders in die bijbel van jullie!". In die periode is de bijbel nog verder verspreid dan in de vorige periode, dus al had iemand het willen veranderen, het was onmogelijk geweest! Ook waren er nog onafhankelijke kerken (buiten het romeinse rijk) die natuurlijk al helemaal niet mee hadden gedaan met dat veranderen. Ik denk dat de beginperiode van de katholieke kerk ook wel hieronder valt.

Na de op schrift stelling van de koran, kan het nieuwe testament in ieder geval niet veranderd zijn, want er waren in die tijd ook bijbels in het midden oosten, dus dan had er wel iemand geroepen (met bewijs!!!) dat er dingen veranderd waren, en dan hadden we nu nog wel een 'originele bijbel' in ons bezig ('ons' in de zin van 'mensen'. Die bijbel zou dan ergens in moslim-gebied bewaard worden als een zeer waardevol bewijs, en we zouden er bijna iedere dag wat over horen, als er zo'n bewijs bestond). 

Ik zie dus geen echte mogelijkheden om het nieuwe testament ergens te veranderen. Eerst is het zotheid om het NT te veranderen van iets minder gevaarlijks, naar iets gevaarlijkers (namelijk wat wij denken dat echt het NT is), en daarna is de bijbel te veel verspreid, en later zelfs in handen van Moslims, die vast niet positief zouden reageren op een dergelijk verzoek van het Vaticaan:"wil iedereen even z'n bijbel pakken, en dan in Marcus 3 de volgende verzen corrigeren: vers 6,7 en 8 moeten weg, en dan moet in vers 5 het volgende woord veranderd worden..."?!?!

Het lijkt mij, dat de bewijslast voor de claim van 'bijbel-verandering' bij Moslims ligt, omdat die met de aanklacht komen. Het is niet voldoende om alleen te stellen dat iets het geval is, het moet ook aangetoond of in ieder geval aannemelijk, gemaakt worden.

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *dat is wat de koran zegt.
> 
> Je kunt hun boeken dus net zo goed als huishoudpapier gebruiken,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stel je nu eens voor dat men in bovenstaande zinnen christen en joden vervangt door moslims en bijbel door koran, 
> ...


Doe niet zo hypocriet en zielig.

Sommige Joden en Christenen laten geen moment voorbij gaan, zonder meteen hun anti-islam propaganda uit de kast te halen, en nu :eyebrow: ?

Waarom doen Christenen vaak alsof zij op 1 lijn zitten met de Joden, terwijl veel Joden zich ook niet al te positief uitlaten over Jezus (as) en zijn moeder?

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Doe niet zo hypocriet en zielig.
> 
> Sommige Joden en Christenen laten geen moment voorbij gaan, zonder meteen hun anti-islam propaganda uit de kast te halen en nu?
> 
> Waarom doen Christenen vaak alsof zij op 1 lijn zitten met de Joden, terwijl veel Joden zich ook niet al te positief uitlaten over Jezus (as) en zijn moeder?*



De Christenen weten dat De Christus uit het Joodse volk is gekomen.
Wij uit, heidense volken mogen aan het Heil(eeuwig leven) deel hebben.
Maar 1-stap naar GOD toe, je ontvangt leven voor altijd, niet door eigen werken, maar door genade.



De Bijbel, het Woord van GOD kan NIET verandert zijn.
Zoals ik al eerder beschreef::



Een tijd geleden, stelde iemand in een topic, dat de Torah en het Nieuwe Testament veranderd (vervalst) waren. 
Ik vraag me af: Als de Joden hun Torah hebben veranderd, wanneer hebben ze dat dan gedaan? idem voor Christenen.

De Joden zullen hun Torah in ieder geval niet hebben veranderd, nadat het Christendom ontstaan was, omdat de christenen dan 'moord en brand' hadden geschreeuwd tegen de Joden, omdat de Joden bijvoorbeeld messiaanse profetieen aan het veranderen waren. Er zijn absoluut geen historische gegevens (brieven, pamfletten, ed) waarin zoiets beweerd wordt door de vroege kerkvaders (eerste paar eeuwen). Overigens geven de dode zee-rollen een aanvullend bewijs hierop. In de dode-zee-rollen werden fragmenten uit de hele Torah gevonden, die nog vrijwel identiek zijn aan wat we nu hebben (op wat overschrijffouten na). Die dode-zee-rollen liggen er al vanaf voor het jaar 0.

Hoe zit het met de periode na de ballingschap? De tijd van o.a. de griekse overheersing, en het ontstaan van de griekse vertaling (septuagint) van de torah (n.b. alle torah-boeken waren toen al geschreven). In zo'n tijd van onderdrukking en problemen, zou je misschien verwachten dat er meer messiaanse teksten in de Torah zouden worden gezet, of meer anti-griekse teksten, maar anti-griekse teksten staan er (op een profetie ergens na,) niet in de torah, en er staan nu ook weer niet zoveel directe messiaanse verzen in de torah (en juist die verzen worden door Moslims vaak aangehaald om Jezus tegenover de Joden te verdedigen, aangezien Moslims Jezus als belangrijkste profeet voor mohammed zien). Overigens was rond die tijd de torah in het grieks vertaald door joden die buiten palestina woonden, overal in de bewoonde wereld. die verataling, de septuagint, is vrijwel hetzelfde (alhoewel er wel extra boeken aan toegekend worden, en er in sommige boeken wijzigingen zijn, toevoegingen en uitleggingen van wat onduidelijkere teksten). Er zijn geen grote wijzigingen. Nadat de septuagint in omloop was gekomen, zou het sowieso onmogelijk zijn om de torah te wijzigen, omdat je nooit overal, op de hele wereld, alle exemplaren van die griekse vertaling ook kan veranderen, alleen al, omdat ze vast niet allemaal in handen van joden waren, maar ook in handen van heidenen, in bibliotheken, etc.

De periode van de ballingschappen: veel moderne liberale bijbelgeleerden claimen dat de bijbel in die tijd pas geschreven is, ook de oude boeken van Mozes. Die mening deel ik niet, maar laten we eerst eens aannemen dat hetwaar zou zijn: in dat geval hebben de joden in een tijd dat ze in ballingschap waren, een geschiedenis voor zichzelf geschreven, die liet zien hoe slecht het joodse volk eigenlijk was, en hoe God ze veroordeeld had tot die zelfde ballingschap waar ze nu in zaten. We moeten niet vergeten namelijk, dat vele profetische geschriften, uitermate negatief zijn over het joodse volk, en uit koningen en kronieken e.d. blijkt dat de joodse koningen van voor de ballingschap geen haar beter waren!

Dat zou dus ongeveer overeenkomen met een gevangene in een cel, die z'n biografie gaat 'verzinnen' en dan allerlei aanklachten tegen zichzelf verzint en zichzelf loopt zwart te maken en loopt te roepen dat hij die gevangenisstraf erg verdient, etc. Volledige onzin m.i., juist omdat je ook in die zelfde negatieve profetieen, wel een verlangen ziet om weer terug te keren naar het eigen land. Men was dus zeker niet zo gestoord en masochistisch, dat men de negatieve situatie van de ballingschap expres wilde verlengen.

Als we er overigens van uit gaan, dat alleen een aantal profetieen in die tijd geschreven is, en de rest (Mozes, o.a.) eerder, dan blijft bovenstaand argument staan.

De periode voor de ballingschap, de koningen, de splitsing van het rijk: Geen echt goede PR voor het joodse volk. Tussen alle negatieve verhalen zitten maar enkele goede momenten. Zelfs David en Salomo, de grote helden, komen duidelijk met hun minder goede kanten naar voren. Als de joden iets hadden willen veranderen, dan waren ze wel begonnen met de verhalen van hun grote koningen wat meer op te poetsen! Met name David, die later toch model ging staan voor de komende messias, zou in later tijden best wat bijgwerkt mogen worden.

Tijd voor de koningen, de richteren: in deze tijd kan nog niet zoveel geschreven zijn, hooguit de eerste paar boeken (5 van mozes, richteren,..). Waarom zouden de joden in die boeken gebeurtenissen verkeerd optekenen? De 'fouten' waar Moslims op wijzen hebben meestal te maken met verhalen, waarin personen en gebeurtenissen door elkaar gegooid zijn. Als een gebeurtenis positief is, dan maakt het toch niet uit als je het verhaal wil vervalsen en je laat het door een andere persoon doen? Wat voor nut heeft zo'n vervalsing? idem voor een negatief verhaal. Als je het negatieve niet wegmoffelt, maar aan een ander persoon toeschrijft, dan blijft het negatief, toch? En verder waren de personen, waar de verhalen over gingen, voor een flink deel (mozes boeken) al meer dan 500 jaar oud. Wat kan het mensen na een half millenium schelen wie wat precies deed? Alleen de periode van de richteren zelf, zou vervalst kunnen worden, maar de joden waren toen (over het algemeen) aan de winnende hand, en er staan toch best wat negatieve perioden beschreven, dus veel opgepoetst is er niet (of het was nog veeeeel erger maar dan snap ik niet hoe ze het uberhaupt gered hebben).

De periode van Mozes: Mozes heeft volgens de traditie de eerste 5 bijbelboeken geschreven of in ieder geval gecompileerd uit eerder materiaal. Voor hem was Abraham iemand uit een ver verleden (van voor de tijd in egypte, dus 500 jaar o.i.d eerder). Andere verhalen spelen zich nog verder in het verleden af. Waarom zou hij (zelfde reden als hierboven bij de richteren) verhalen door elkaar willen halen, als de essentie van het verhaal hetzelfde bleef (namelijk positief of negatief)?


Het lijkt me dat we wel mogen concluderen dat de joden de torah niet veranderd hebben, of dat er hooguit door overschrijven wat kleine tekstvarianten zijn ontstaan. De torah is een verzameling geschriften, die over het algemeen vrij negatief oordeelt over het joodse volk, dus als ze het ooit veranderd hadden, dan was het wel een positief PR verhaal geworden.


Nu voor de christenen:

De eerste periode, vanaf Jezus' opstanding totdat keizer constantijn (de eerste christelijke keizer van het romeinse rijk) aan de macht kwam (300-nog-wat na christus): In die periode werden christenen vervolgd! Niet altijd, maar wel een groot deel van die periode. Wat is er stommer in die tijd, dan vervalsingen aanbrengen in je orriginele geschriften, die de bewijslast tegen je alleen maar hoger maken?
1) je tegenstanders kunnen je als leugenaars bestempelen, omdat je je eigen geschiedenis verandert! Geschiedenis was zeer belangrijk voor romeinen.
2) als we de kritiek moeten geloven, is Jezus dus niet opgestaan, en zelfs niet eens gekruisigd, maar Judas in zijn plaats, en ging jezus direct naar de hemel.Waarom dan een ongeloofwaardig verhaal, over een schanddalige vernederende kruisdood toevoegen, en een ongeloofwaardig verhaal over een opstanding, en dan voor die grote leugen gemarteld worden? 200 jaar lang!?!?. De kruisdood was een taboe, niet zomaar iets waar je niet over sprak, maar iets waar je absoluut nooit over sprak. Het was onsmakelijker dan tijdens een luxe diner met je vriendin, gaan praten over technieken voor rioolwater-zuivering, en ook veel sociaal ongepaster! 

Als je als christen in die eerste periode al je verhaal wilde veranderen, dan maakte je er iets 'romeinser' van. Iets wat tolerant was richting andere overtuigingen, richting de keizer, iets wat niks met die vuile smerige kruisdood te maken had, en al helemaal niet met lichamelijke opstanding, want het lichaam was toch maar onzuiver volgens de gangbare filosofieen! Je zou dan dus iets verzinnen wat mystiek was, iets zweverigs. De Gnostiek, bijvoorbeeld! Gnostici sloten goed aan bij de mysterie-godsdiensten in het romeinse rijk, en hadden daarom minder problemen.

de periode dat het christendom staatsgodsdienst is:
Uit die periode, en ook al uit eerdere perioden, hebben we allerlei boeken en brieven van kerkvaders (maar ook van critici tegen het christendom) die uit de bijbel citeren. Nergens is een criticus te vinden die als argument gebruikt: "maar 20 jaar geleden stond er nog iets heel anders in die bijbel van jullie!". In die periode is de bijbel nog verder verspreid dan in de vorige periode, dus al had iemand het willen veranderen, het was onmogelijk geweest! Ook waren er nog onafhankelijke kerken (buiten het romeinse rijk) die natuurlijk al helemaal niet mee hadden gedaan met dat veranderen. Ik denk dat de beginperiode van de katholieke kerk ook wel hieronder valt.

Na de op schrift stelling van de koran, kan het nieuwe testament in ieder geval niet veranderd zijn, want er waren in die tijd ook bijbels in het midden oosten, dus dan had er wel iemand geroepen (met bewijs!!!) dat er dingen veranderd waren, en dan hadden we nu nog wel een 'originele bijbel' in ons bezig ('ons' in de zin van 'mensen'. Die bijbel zou dan ergens in moslim-gebied bewaard worden als een zeer waardevol bewijs, en we zouden er bijna iedere dag wat over horen, als er zo'n bewijs bestond). 

Ik zie dus geen echte mogelijkheden om het nieuwe testament ergens te veranderen. Eerst is het zotheid om het NT te veranderen van iets minder gevaarlijks, naar iets gevaarlijkers (namelijk wat wij denken dat echt het NT is), en daarna is de bijbel te veel verspreid, en later zelfs in handen van Moslims, die vast niet positief zouden reageren op een dergelijk verzoek van het Vaticaan:"wil iedereen even z'n bijbel pakken, en dan in Marcus 3 de volgende verzen corrigeren: vers 6,7 en 8 moeten weg, en dan moet in vers 5 het volgende woord veranderd worden..."?!?!

Het lijkt mij, dat de bewijslast voor de claim van 'bijbel-verandering' bij Moslims ligt, omdat die met de aanklacht komen. Het is niet voldoende om alleen te stellen dat iets het geval is, het moet ook aangetoond of in ieder geval aannemelijk, gemaakt worden.

----------


## MarinadeMix

Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag Rinuz, alleen een hoop bladibladi.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag Rinuz, alleen een hoop bladibladi.*


Graag eerst inhoudelijk reageren wat ik het eerst heb gepost!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Graag eerst inhoudelijk reageren wat ik het eerst heb gepost!*


Je hele posting opnieuw plaatsen is puur SPAM ! Je had kunnen volstaan met de eerste drie regels.

Overigens wil ik wel weten waar je dit op baseert?:

_Waarom dan een ongeloofwaardig verhaal, over een schanddalige vernederende kruisdood toevoegen, en een ongeloofwaardig verhaal over een opstanding, en dan voor die grote leugen gemarteld worden? 200 jaar lang!?!?. De kruisdood was een taboe, niet zomaar iets waar je niet over sprak, maar iets waar je absoluut nooit over sprak. Het was onsmakelijker dan tijdens een luxe diner met je vriendin, gaan praten over technieken voor rioolwater-zuivering, en ook veel sociaal ongepaster!_  

Hoezo ongeloofwaardig? Het was een zeer gebruikelijke straf van de Romeinen en op basis van het werk van Josephus komt men tot een schatting van 2 veroordelingen tot de kruisdood per week. En hoezo een taboe waar je nooit over sprak ? Waar baseer je dat op?

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Graag eerst inhoudelijk reageren wat ik het eerst heb gepost!*


De pot verwijt de ketel..?

Ik ga alleen een discussie aan met mensen die op zn minst mijn reply lezen.

----------


## jHanosch

Het gaat erom dat moslims inderdaad iets beweren over een heel specifieke andere groep gelovigen, joden en christenen, en wel iets bijzonder negatiefs, namelijk dat hun geschriften vervalst zijn en dus net zo goed als plpapier gebruikt kunnen worden, 
maar als die belasterde groep gelovigen daarover in verweer komt en beweert dat juist dat een vervalsing is, die notabene honderden jaren daarvoor al voorpeld is, wordt men meteen onredelijk kwaad en word je beticht van belediging en ontheiliging van de koran en de profeet.

Dan moet je als moslim ook een heer zijn en de kritiek accepteren cq. proberen te pareren zonder de kritikaster te bedreigen of de mond te snoeren, hetgeen nou eenmaal gemeengoed is in moslimsferen.


De bewijslast ligt inderdaad bij de moslim, en zolang hij dat bewijs met geen mogelijkheid kan leveren, heb ik het recht om tegen de bewering dat de Bijbel vervalst is, te ageren als zijnde smaad.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Ja inderdaad maar xenofobie is de Bijbel in het geheel niet vreemd. Zelfs niet in het NT. Lees het volgende:
> 
> Matthus 15-21 en verder
> [21] En weer vertrok Jezus; hij week uit naar het gebied van Tyrus en Sidon. [22] Plotseling klonk de roep van een Kananitische vrouw die uit die streek afkomstig was: Heb medelijden met mij, Heer, Zoon van David! Mijn dochter wordt vreselijk gekweld door een demon. [23] Maar hij keurde haar geen woord waardig. Zijn leerlingen kwamen naar hem toe en vroegen hem dringend: Stuur haar toch weg, anders blijft ze maar achter ons aan schreeuwen. [24] Hij antwoordde: Ik ben alleen gezonden naar de verloren schapen van het volk van Isral. [25] Maar zij kwam dichterbij, wierp zich voor hem neer en zei: Heer, help mij! [26] Hij antwoordde: Het is niet goed om de kinderen hun brood af te nemen en het aan de honden te voeren. [27] Ze zei: Zeker, Heer, maar de honden eten toch de kruimels op die van de tafel van hun baas vallen. [28] Toen antwoordde Jezus haar: U hebt een groot geloof! Wat u verlangt, zal ook gebeuren. En vanaf dat moment was haar dochter genezen. 
> 
> Aardig dat hij deze vrouw helpt maar zijn houding is duidelijk en hij noemt niet-Israelieten hier 'honden'. En alleen omdat zij hem van het nut van 'honden' overtuigd helpt hij haar uiteindelijk toch.*



deze uitleg zie ik er dus echt niet in Simon, vergezocht.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Het gaat erom dat moslims inderdaad iets beweren over een heel specifieke andere groep gelovigen, joden en christenen, en wel iets bijzonder negatiefs, namelijk dat hun geschriften vervalst zijn en dus net zo goed als plpapier gebruikt kunnen worden, 
> maar als die belasterde groep gelovigen daarover in verweer komt en beweert dat juist dat een vervalsing is, die notabene honderden jaren daarvoor al voorpeld is, wordt men meteen onredelijk kwaad en word je beticht van belediging en ontheiliging van de koran en de profeet.
> 
> Dan moet je als moslim ook een heer zijn en de kritiek accepteren cq. proberen te pareren zonder de kritikaster te bedreigen of de mond te snoeren, hetgeen nou eenmaal gemeengoed is in moslimsferen.
> 
> 
> De bewijslast ligt inderdaad bij de moslim, en zolang hij dat bewijs met geen mogelijkheid kan leveren, heb ik het recht om tegen de bewering dat de Bijbel vervalst is, te ageren als zijnde smaad.*


Je zou dus kunnen zeggen dat de Bijbel door de Koran wordt onteerd !

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *De pot verwijt de ketel..?
> 
> Ik ga alleen een discussie aan met mensen die op zn minst mijn reply lezen.*


Volgens mij is er een verband tussen religieusfudamentalisme en autisme.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Je zou dus kunnen zeggen dat de Bijbel door de Koran wordt onteerd !*


En het NT de thora, jij de koran en ik ze allemaal. What is your point, zielige autistische schreeuwert?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En het NT de thora, jij de koran en ik ze allemaal. What is your point, zielige autistische schreeuwert?*


 Absoluut niet,

de Christenen hebben de Thora letterlijk opgenomen in de Bijbel !!!

Jezus wordt door de Joden niet gezien als vervuller van de wet, zoals ook in Jesaja, hun eigen joodse boek wordt voorspeld, dat ze zouden doen, omdat ze _Zijn metgezel niet zouden erkennen en hem zelfs zouden doorboren_ ,

ook zij vervullen de profetie, zoals de moslims de profetie vervullen van een omgekeerde, niet Goddelijke, Issa.

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *dat is wat de koran zegt.
> 
> Je kunt hun boeken dus net zo goed als huishoudpapier gebruiken,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stel je nu eens voor dat men in bovenstaande zinnen christen en joden vervangt door moslims en bijbel door koran, 
> ...


Ah so is dat zo? ehmm nou misschien zijn er moslims die dat zeggen kan.. (Allah weet best)..maar echt prediken? denk het niet ouwe 



Al-kafiroen
In de Naam van Allah, de Meest Barmhartige, de meest Genadevolle

Zeg: O ongelovigen.

Ik aanbid niet wat jullie aanbidden.

En jullie zullen nooit aanbidden wat ik aanbid.

En ik zal nooit aanbidden wat jullie aanbidden.

En jullie zullen nooit aanbidden wat ik aanbid.

Daarom, voor jullie jullie geloof en voor mij mijn geloof.


Vooral het laatste zin is mooi , respect ouwe voor iedereen..laten we elkaar in de waarde laten ok?!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *deze uitleg zie ik er dus echt niet in Simon, vergezocht.*


hoe lees jij dat dan?

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *de Christenen hebben de Thora letterlijk opgenomen in de Bijbel !!!
> *


Nou als je wil suggereren dat Christenen de Thora accepteren moet je deze woorden van Paulus maar eens uitleggen:

Luister naar wat ik, Paulus, tegen u zeg: als u zich laat besnijden, zal Christus u niets baten. [3] Ik verzeker u dat iedereen die zich laat besnijden verplicht is om de wet volledig na te leven. [4] Als u probeert door God als een rechtvaardige te worden aangenomen door de wet na te leven, bent u van Christus losgemaakt en hebt u Gods genade verspeeld. [5] Want door de Geest hopen en verwachten wij dat we op grond van geloof als rechtvaardigen worden aangenomen. [6] In Christus Jezus is het volkomen onbelangrijk of men wel of niet besneden is. Belangrijk is dat men gelooft en de liefde kent, die het geloof zijn kracht verleent.

(mooie revolutionaire woorden overigens, maar wel een keiharde breuk met het Jodendom)

----------


## jHanosch

In die zin _verseculariseerde**_  Jezus ook de wet naar iedereen, alle volkeren die geestelijk jood willen worden, want je kunt wel besneden zijn aan het lichaam, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je dan ook geestelijk besneden bent tot jood.

Joods zijn zonder aan het vlees te zijn besneden en zonder joodse afstamming is mogelijk, zoals het ook mogelijk is om niet-joods te zijn terwijl je wel als joods besneden bent aan het vlees en van joodse afstamming bent.

Hierin wordt ook heel _geestig_  de doorbroken geslachtslijn van Joseph duidelijk,
die een adelijke joodse afstammeling van Koning David was ,

want Maria werd heel symbolisch niet zwanger van deze koninklijke afstammingslijn,

nee de lijn was nog veel Koninklijker dan Koninklijk.



om met de worden van Paulus te spreken:

Romeinen 2: 28 - 29

De besnijdenis baat de Joden niet

_Want niet hij is een Jood, die het uiterlijk is, en niet dt is besnijdenis, wat uiterlijk, aan het vlees geschiedt, maar hij is een Jood, die het in het verborgene is, en de ware besnijdenis is die van het hart, naar de Geest niet naar de letter. 
Dan komt zijn lof niet van mensen maar van God_ 


Uit het hart gegrepen, deze woorden !!

**Seculaete of seculaere, is latijn voor: eeuwig, van de wereld, algemeen universeel maken.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *In die zin verseculariseerde**  Jezus ook de wet naar iedereen, alle volkeren die geestelijk jood willen worden, want je kunt wel besneden zijn aan het lichaam, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je dan ook geestelijk besneden bent tot jood.
> *


Nou ja niet Jezus maar Paulus deed dat want dit komt uit een brief van Paulus. Citeerde ik niet een pagina terug Jezus die zegt ... _Ik ben alleen gezonden naar de verloren schapen van het volk van Isral._ Dus ik geloof niet dat hij een verantwoordlijkheid voelde naar de heidenen. Dat is een visie die na zijn dood is ontstaan. Dat is geen waardeoordeel over die visie van Paulus maar het lijkt mij niet hard te maken dat dit de boodschap was van Jezus.

----------


## Wortel

> Nou als je wil suggereren dat Christenen de Thora accepteren moet je deze woorden van Paulus maar eens uitleggen:
> 
> Luister naar wat ik, Paulus, tegen u zeg: als u zich laat besnijden, zal Christus u niets baten. [3] Ik verzeker u dat iedereen die zich laat besnijden verplicht is om de wet volledig na te leven. [4] Als u probeert door God als een rechtvaardige te worden aangenomen door de wet na te leven, bent u van Christus losgemaakt en hebt u Gods genade verspeeld. [5] Want door de Geest hopen en verwachten wij dat we op grond van geloof als rechtvaardigen worden aangenomen. [6] In Christus Jezus is het volkomen onbelangrijk of men wel of niet besneden is. Belangrijk is dat men gelooft en de liefde kent, die het geloof zijn kracht verleent.


Laat ik voorop stellen dat ik bepaald geen liefhebber ben van het provocerende gedrijf van sommige christenen hier. Dat er binnen bepaalde islamitische gemeenschappen allerlei zaken zijn die erop wachten bespreekbaar te worden, omdat ze dat op dit moment niet zijn, dat weet het gros van de moslims zelf beter dan wie ook.

Maar nu over het bovenstaande citaat: Dit komt uit de brief van Paulus aan de Galaten. (Galaten 5) In deze brief draait geheel en al om de vraag of er besnijdenis nodig is om bij Christus te horen. Voor Paulus is de besnijdenis een "werk van de wet" en hij acht deze handeling dan ook niet nodig. Daarbij spreekt hij met eenzelfde vurigheid als zijn tegenstanders. In vers 12 van dit hoofdstuk laat hij zich zelfs ontvallen: "Die onruststokers moesten zich maar laten castreren!"
Erg puntig binnen context waarom het hier nu gaat.

Maar nu naar de vraag of christenen daarmee de Thora niet meer zouden kunnen accepteren: Lees daarover eens, van diezelfde Paulus, de Romeinenbrief hoofdstuk 9 t/m hoofdstuk 11.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Maar nu naar de vraag of christenen daarmee de Thora niet meer zouden kunnen accepteren: Lees daarover eens, van diezelfde Paulus, de Romeinenbrief hoofdstuk 9 t/m hoofdstuk 11.*


Dat is een complex vraagstuk omdat Paulus aan de ene kant leentjebuur speelde bij het Jodendom waar het gaat om zeden en normen. Maar aan de andere kant wilde Paulus niet dat het Christendom een aanhangsel zou worden van het Jodendom. Waar Petrus de niet-Joden een aantal joodse regels oplegde (de noachitische geboden die al langer bestonden voor Godvrezenden die niet Joods wilden worden) daar nam Paulus hier juist afstand van. Hij sprak in dit kader zelfs verwijtend tegen Petrus: "Indien gij, die een jood zijt, naar heidens en niet naar Joods gebruik leeft, hoe kunt gij dan de heidenen dwingen zich als Joden te gedragen". Paulus wilde de heidenchristenen ervan afhouden om min of meer joods te leven. Er waren echter ook vroege christengemeenten die het streven naar een joodse levensstijl wl het ideaal vonden. "Als u het gehele juk van de Heer kunt dragen, bent u volmaakt" staat in een vroeg-christelijk geschrift.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Absoluut niet,
> 
> de Christenen hebben de Thora letterlijk opgenomen in de Bijbel !!!
> 
> Jezus wordt door de Joden niet gezien als vervuller van de wet, zoals ook in Jesaja, hun eigen joodse boek wordt voorspeld, dat ze zouden doen, omdat ze Zijn metgezel niet zouden erkennen en hem zelfs zouden doorboren ,
> 
> ook zij vervullen de profetie, zoals de moslims de profetie vervullen van een omgekeerde, niet Goddelijke, Issa.*


Wat is de nut van het oude testament. Is het niet zo dat het OT met daarin de religieuze fundamenten en regels niet gevolgd worden, omdat Paulus met een nieuw stelsel kwam? Is dat niet selectief?

Nog een vraagje: De discipelen van Jezus volgden toch de leer van Petrus? Waarom kweekte Paulus (Saulus) met een ander dogma?

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Dat is een complex vraagstuk omdat Paulus aan de ene kant leentjebuur speelde bij het Jodendom waar het gaat om zeden en normen. Maar aan de andere kant wilde Paulus niet dat het Christendom een aanhangsel zou worden van het Jodendom. Waar Petrus de niet-Joden een aantal joodse regels oplegde (de noachitische geboden die al langer bestonden voor Godvrezenden die niet Joods wilden worden) daar nam Paulus hier juist afstand van. Hij sprak in dit kader zelfs verwijtend tegen Petrus: "Indien gij, die een jood zijt, naar heidens en niet naar Joods gebruik leeft, hoe kunt gij dan de heidenen dwingen zich als Joden te gedragen". Paulus wilde de heidenchristenen ervan afhouden om min of meer joods te leven. Er waren echter ook vroege christengemeenten die het streven naar een joodse levensstijl wl het ideaal vonden. "Als u het gehele juk van de Heer kunt dragen, bent u volmaakt" staat in een vroeg-christelijk geschrift.*


Waar kan ik die brieven van Paulus vinden? Nou wil ik die zelf wel even lezen.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Waar kan ik die brieven van Paulus vinden? Nou wil ik die zelf wel even lezen.*


Die behoren bij het Nieuwe Testament en dat boek is vrij makkelijk te vinden lijkt mij. Ook online, bijvoorbeeld hier:
http://www.willibrordbijbel.nl/
N.B.: op die site is ook de Bijbel in de nieuwe bijbelvertaling te vinden.

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Die behoren bij het Nieuwe Testament en dat boek is vrij makkelijk te vinden lijkt mij. Ook online, bijvoorbeeld hier:
> http://www.willibrordbijbel.nl/
> N.B.: op die site is ook de Bijbel in de nieuwe bijbelvertaling te vinden.*


Dank je vriendelijk.

----------


## Wortel

> Wat is de nut van het oude testament. Is het niet zo dat het OT met daarin de religieuze fundamenten en regels niet gevolgd worden, omdat Paulus met een nieuw stelsel kwam? Is dat niet selectief?


Het nut van het Oude Testament, al spreek ik zelf liever van de basis dan van het nut, is dat het Nieuwe Testament niet te begrijpen is zonder het raamwerk van het Oude Testament te kennen. In zekere zin is het Nieuwe Testament zelfs op te vatten als een aantal toegespitste voetnoten bij het Oude Testament. Daarmee geef ik eigenlijk al antwoord op de vraag of Paulus met nieuw stelsel zou zijn gekomen. In mijn optiek kwam Paulus helemaal niet met een nieuw stelsel, maar met een geintensiveerde boodschap van wat in het Oude Testament de noties van ontferming en genade zijn. Steeds opnieuw is het de vraag of je voor je eigen heil wat moet doen, of dat je alleen maar je hand omhoog hoeft te houden om het "om niet" te ontvangen. Van beide bewegingen bestaan karikaturen: 
De eerste heeft als karikatuur dat je bij je leven genoeg couponnen en tegoedbonnen moet verzamelen om in de hemel te kunnen komen, en waar blijft dan het genadevolle van God.
De tweede heeft als karikatuur dat God toch wel vergeeft omdat het zijn baan is, en waar blijft dan zijn rechtvaardigheid. Heeft zo de beul niet tot in het hiernamaals een blijvende voorsprong op zijn slachtoffer.

De gestalte van Paulus staat altijd in het midden van deze discussie omdat zowel Jodendom als Islam in hun godsdienstige beleving een zekere notie kennen van wat in christelijk jargon "werkheiligheid" wordt genoemd: Je moet je aan deze en andere voorschriften houden wil je door God voor vol worden aangezien. Paulus wist als geen ander hoe dat werkte want hij had er lange tijd van zijn leven zelf in geademd, eerst als leerling aan de voeten van de wetsgeleerde Gamaliel, en later als uitvoerende macht van de tempelinquisitie die volgelingen van Jezus vervolgde.
Het is dus die notie waar Paulus radicaal afscheid van neemt en dat doet hij overigens, zeg maar, staande op de schouders van Jezus die het al eerder had over het feit dat de sabbat er is voor de mens en niet andersom. Je kunt erover in debat of dit een juiste interpretatie is, maar zo heeft Paulus de boodschap van Jezus in ieder geval verstaan.

Dit betekent echter wel dat er op een andere manier weer voorschriften tevoorschijn komen over hoe je in zuiverheid voor God en je medemens kunt leven. Die voorschriften spruiten dan echter voort uit het leven van die genade van God en gaan niet meer vooraf aan een leven met God.




> Nog een vraagje: De discipelen van Jezus volgden toch de leer van Petrus? Waarom kweekte Paulus (Saulus) met een ander dogma?


Zie ook hierboven. De discipelen van Jezus volgden geen leer, maar ze volgden het voorbeeld dat zij in de onvergetelijke ontmoeting met Jezus
hadden meegemaakt. Dit lijkt misschien haarkloverij maar is wel essentieel om ook de controverse tussen Petrus en Paulus te kunnen begrijpen.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *dat is wat de koran zegt.
> 
> Je kunt hun boeken dus net zo goed als huishoudpapier gebruiken,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stel je nu eens voor dat men in bovenstaande zinnen christen en joden vervangt door moslims en bijbel door koran, 
> ...



Jij bent een klassiek geval van een ignorant person!

Het vormen van een mening is op zich niet erg. Maar zodra je op deze manier een discussie start heb je al besloten dat je mening niet eens kan worden aangepast.
Je doet ook alsof je al alle wijsheid bezit om deze mening zo te uiten.

Zonde is dat, zo zonde  :jammer: .

----------


## Hamza-T

Hoe moet ik als moslim omgaan met de Torah en de Bijbel?

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dit lijkt misschien haarkloverij maar is wel essentieel om ook de controverse tussen Petrus en Paulus te kunnen begrijpen.*


Die misschien nog wel heel lang doorwerkte. Gisteren las ik een artikel van David Flusser waarin hij een mozaiek noemt uit de 4e eeuw (!) uit de kerk H. Sabina te Rome. Erop afgebeeld staan 2 vrouwen wier betekenis door Latijnse inscripties staat aangegeven:
Het ene is de *kerk uit de besnijdenis* ; behorend bij de apostel Petrus
Het andere is de *kerk uit de volken*  (heidenen); behorend bij de apostel Paulus.
Kortom ... 'christenen uit Joden' en 'christenen uit de heidenen'.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Het nut van het Oude Testament, al spreek ik zelf liever van de basis dan van het nut, is dat het Nieuwe Testament niet te begrijpen is zonder het raamwerk van het Oude Testament te kennen. In zekere zin is het Nieuwe Testament zelfs op te vatten als een aantal toegespitste voetnoten bij het Oude Testament. Daarmee geef ik eigenlijk al antwoord op de vraag of Paulus met nieuw stelsel zou zijn gekomen. In mijn optiek kwam Paulus helemaal niet met een nieuw stelsel, maar met een geintensiveerde boodschap van wat in het Oude Testament de noties van ontferming en genade zijn. Steeds opnieuw is het de vraag of je voor je eigen heil wat moet doen, of dat je alleen maar je hand omhoog hoeft te houden om het "om niet" te ontvangen. Van beide bewegingen bestaan karikaturen: 
> De eerste heeft als karikatuur dat je bij je leven genoeg couponnen en tegoedbonnen moet verzamelen om in de hemel te kunnen komen, en waar blijft dan het genadevolle van God.
> De tweede heeft als karikatuur dat God toch wel vergeeft omdat het zijn baan is, en waar blijft dan zijn rechtvaardigheid. Heeft zo de beul niet tot in het hiernamaals een blijvende voorsprong op zijn slachtoffer.
> 
> De gestalte van Paulus staat altijd in het midden van deze discussie omdat zowel Jodendom als Islam in hun godsdienstige beleving een zekere notie kennen van wat in christelijk jargon "werkheiligheid" wordt genoemd: Je moet je aan deze en andere voorschriften houden wil je door God voor vol worden aangezien. Paulus wist als geen ander hoe dat werkte want hij had er lange tijd van zijn leven zelf in geademd, eerst als leerling aan de voeten van de wetsgeleerde Gamaliel, en later als uitvoerende macht van de tempelinquisitie die volgelingen van Jezus vervolgde.
> Het is dus die notie waar Paulus radicaal afscheid van neemt en dat doet hij overigens, zeg maar, staande op de schouders van Jezus die het al eerder had over het feit dat de sabbat er is voor de mens en niet andersom. Je kunt erover in debat of dit een juiste interpretatie is, maar zo heeft Paulus de boodschap van Jezus in ieder geval verstaan.
> 
> Dit betekent echter wel dat er op een andere manier weer voorschriften tevoorschijn komen over hoe je in zuiverheid voor God en je medemens kunt leven. Die voorschriften spruiten dan echter voort uit het leven van die genade van God en gaan niet meer vooraf aan een leven met God.
> ...


beste wortel,

Dank je voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Is het niet zo dat de volgelingen, voor de komst van Paulus, aan de 'joodse' wetten hielden, oftewel aan het oude testament? Vanwaar die sprong en dan wel van eentje waar Petrus zijn ongenoegen op uitte? Jezus wat toch de laatste boodschapper? Onder boodschapper versta ik de volledig Goddelijke boodschap verkondigen. Maar kennelijk had Paulus het laatste woord. Of heb ik het fout?

met vr. gr.

k.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Maar kennelijk had Paulus het laatste woord. Of heb ik het fout?
> 
> met vr. gr.
> 
> k.*


Saulus/paulus is door de Heer zelf geroepen, zo het in Het Woord is beschreven.

1 Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *beste wortel,
> 
> Dank je voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Is het niet zo dat de volgelingen, voor de komst van Paulus, aan de 'joodse' wetten hielden, oftewel aan het oude testament? Vanwaar die sprong en dan wel van eentje waar Petrus zijn ongenoegen op uitte? Jezus wat toch de laatste boodschapper? Onder boodschapper versta ik de volledig Goddelijke boodschap verkondigen. Maar kennelijk had Paulus het laatste woord. Of heb ik het fout?
> 
> met vr. gr.
> 
> k.*


Iedereen heeft het laatste woord, er zijn niet voor niets een aantal verslagen van Jezus, het zijn persoonlijke intepretaties van hoe Jezus het allemaal gezegd en bedoeld heeft.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Saulus/paulus is door de Heer zelf geroepen, zo het in Het Woord is beschreven.
> 
> 1 Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt.*


Iemand die door de Heer wordt geroepen om een 'boodschap' te verkondigen is toch een Profeet/Boodschapper? Betekent dat Paulus de laatste boodschapper is? Is dat niet tegenstrijdig met de leer v/d Bijbel. De bijbel heeft toch juist gewaarschuwd dat er nep-profeten zullen komen en onheil brengen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Iedereen heeft het laatste woord, er zijn niet voor niets een aantal verslagen van Jezus, het zijn persoonlijke intepretaties van hoe Jezus het allemaal gezegd en bedoeld heeft.*


Dus iedereen kan een boodschap ontvangen? Jij ook? Of bestaat er een limiet?

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En het NT de thora, jij de koran en ik ze allemaal. What is your point, zielige autistische schreeuwert?*


Zo is het (niet dat ik de koran verwerp  :tong uitsteken: ).

-De Joden verwerpen de Bijbel en de Koran geheel.
-De Christenen verwerpen de Koran en de Thora (door het nieuw testament, ook al geven ze dit niet toe. Als je ergens in gelooft, dan houd je je daaraan vast-->.<--Ik zat te denken; heeft het iets te maken met het als argument kunnen gebruiken dat de Bijbel er eerder was, want dat is een veelgebruikte argument door Christenen? De thora was er gewoonweg eerder, maar het opnemen (zonder ernaar te handelen) van de Thora is alleen ter argumentatie, vind ik. Ik sla zelf maar aan het denken)
-Moslims geloven dat de Thora en de Bijbel wel van God afkomstig is, maar door mensen veranderd is in de loop van de tijd, dus verwerpen zij deze.
-Athesten verwerpen alle godsdienst en noemen het fabeltjes.
-En er zijn godsdiensten waarbij de volgelingen in meerdere Goden (krachten) geloven (die dus monothestische godsdiensten verwerpen, en andersom.)
-En er zijn natuurlijk allerlei tussenvormen (sektes, inmenging van cultuur etc.).

Dat is de realiteit. En als je ergens van overtuigd bent is dat voldoende en moet je niet komen janken-->.<--

Tuurlijk heb je liever niet dat een ander je godsdienst afkraakt, maar het aanhangen van een andere godsdienst of geen godsdienst, geeft al aan hoe je over een ander godsdienst denkt.

Als je daar niet mee kan leven moet je in een grot gaan wonen in je eentje n niet hypocriet komen doen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Iemand die door de Heer wordt geroepen om een 'boodschap' te verkondigen is toch een Profeet/Boodschapper? Betekent dat Paulus de laatste boodschapper is? Is dat niet tegenstrijdig met de leer v/d Bijbel. De bijbel heeft toch juist gewaarschuwd dat er nep-profeten zullen komen en onheil brengen?*


Nee, Jezus riep zijn apostelen, geen profeten.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dus iedereen kan een boodschap ontvangen? Jij ook? Of bestaat er een limiet?*


Zeker, ik ook en jij.

Als je maar goed luistert.

Maar niet iedereen is meteen God op aarde, dat is een verschil,

er zouden maar 144 000 van die immaculate mensen komen, onberispelijken, die voor hun woorden en daden vermoord zijn, in naam van onze God, die een onzekere dood zijn tegemoet getreden, meestal om politiek-sociale redenen van rechtvaardigheid, wetende dat hun waarheid belangrijker was dan hun eventuele persoonlijke dood.

Deze Jezussen, want Jezus had zelf gezegd dat er mensen zouden zijn die Hem zelfs in daden zouden overtreffen, zullen in het herwonnen paradijs een hele speciale regerende zetel krijgen in het hemelse bestuur.

De immaculaeta die in de eerste opstanding zouden verrijzen, en zeker geen tweede dood zullen meemaken, maar meteen zeker zijn van een eeuwig tweede leven.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Zo is het (niet dat ik de koran verwerp ).
> 
> -De Joden verwerpen de Bijbel en de Koran geheel.
> -De Christenen verwerpen de Koran en de Thora (door het nieuw testament, ook al geven ze dit niet toe. Als je ergens in gelooft, dan houd je je daaraan vast-->.<--Ik zat te denken; heeft het iets te maken met het als argument kunnen gebruiken dat de Bijbel er eerder was, want dat is een veelgebruikte argument door Christenen? De thora was er gewoonweg eerder, maar het opnemen (zonder ernaar te handelen) van de Thora is alleen ter argumentatie, vind ik. Ik sla zelf maar aan het denken)
> -Moslims geloven dat de Thora en de Bijbel wel van God afkomstig is, maar door mensen veranderd is in de loop van de tijd, dus verwerpen zij deze.
> -Athesten verwerpen alle godsdienst en noemen het fabeltjes.
> -En er zijn godsdiensten waarbij de volgelingen in meerdere Goden (krachten) geloven (die dus monothestische godsdiensten verwerpen, en andersom.)
> -En er zijn natuurlijk allerlei tussenvormen (sektes, inmenging van cultuur etc.).
> ...


Precies, zolang elk geloof of idee andere geloven en ideeen vrij laat, vermits die ander geloven en ideeen dat ook doen, komt alles voor mekaar.

En met woorden praten over andere geloven moet altijd mogen, want pas dan kan het ware geloof in vrijheid en zonder dwang en angst opkomen en glorieren.

*Wanneer de koranisten de bijbel mogen betwijfelen (en daarmee voor sommigen onteren) in het publieke domein, mogen bijbelaars dat ook doen van de koran.*

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Nee, Jezus riep zijn apostelen, geen profeten.*


Wat versta je onder een profeet of een boodschapper? Wanneer is iemand een profeet of een Boodschapper? Wat zijn de criteria?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *
> 
> Wanneer de koranisten de bijbel mogen betwijfelen (en daarmee voor sommigen onteren) in het publieke domein, mogen bijbelaars dat ook doen van de koran.*


Religies onteren is niet iets van de islam. Maar we mogen wel de bijbel, op een gepaste wijze, ontkrachten met de bijbehorende bewijzen. Dat mag jij ook doen, mits je het onderbouwd met argumenten.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Religies onteren is niet iets van de islam. Maar we mogen wel de bijbel, op een gepaste wijze, ontkrachten met de bijbehorende bewijzen. Dat mag jij ook doen, mits je het onderbouwd met argumenten.*


 Helemaal eens, mits je het ondersteund met logische argumenten,

je mag niet zomaar wat beweren, dat vind ik ook,

maar als datgene wat jij beweert met argumenten die ander niet bevalt, mag dat alleen in de rechtzaal of in een debat worden besproken.

niemand mag daarin ooit geweld gebruiken tenzij ik doelbewust beledig om vooral haat te zaaien, en de wetgever mij daarvoor na een rechtzaak zeker wel mag bestraffen.

Dat had ook met Theo van Gogh moeten gebeuren, hoewel ik ervan overtuigd ben dat het bij hem niet ging om haat te zaaien,

vind ik toch dat de opmerking over Moslims en de geit niet hadden gemogen.

Maar voor het spreken van woorden, kan nooit iemand de doodstraf krijgen,

ook eigenlijk niet om het doen van woorden, bv iemand vermoorden, dus zelfs zijn moordenaar mag niet worden vermoord vind ik.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Helemaal eens, mits je het ondersteund met logische argumenten,
> 
> je mag niet zomaar wat beweren, dat vind ik ook,
> 
> maar als datgene wat jij beweert met argumenten die ander niet bevalt, mag dat alleen in de rechtzaal of in een debat worden besproken.
> 
> niemand mag daarin ooit geweld gebruiken tenzij ik doelbewust beledig om vooral haat te zaaien, en de wetgever mij daarvoor na een rechtzaak zeker wel mag bestraffen.
> 
> ...


We hadden een woordvoerder en de denker zelf: Ahmad Deedat. Je kent hem vast wel. Vind je dat hij met goede argumenten komt?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *We hadden een woordvoerder en de denker zelf: Ahmad Deedat. Je kent hem vast wel. Vind je dat hij met goede argumenten komt?*


Zijn argumenten komen voormij helemaal niet neer uit op dit steekhoudende argument.




> *In the Garden of Eden, God began by providing a simple way to choose between these options. Do anything you want, but dont eat fruit from this one tree. The first couple and Yahweh communed blissfully in paradise for ten years or ten million years; well never know. All we do know is that we made a bad choice somewhere along the way. While it didnt surprise Yahweh, it did sadden Him. But knowing it was going to happen, He already had a remedy, an antidote for the poison we had ingested. He would divest Himself of His glory, enter our history as a mortal, and offer Himself up as a sacrifice. And through this sacrifice, we are readmitted into His fellowship. That in essence is the entire Scriptural messagethe central plot of the greatest story ever told.*

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Zijn argumenten komen voormij helemaal niet neer uit op dit steekhoudende argument.*


Sommigen met wie hij in debat ging moesten wel herhaaldelijk slikken. Eentje ging zelfs zo ver dat hij begon te 'huilen'.  :duim:

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Sommigen met wie hij in debat ging moesten wel herhaaldelijk slikken. Eentje ging zelfs zo ver dat hij begon te 'huilen'. *


Ik moet juist huilen om een God die zo goed is om naar ons toe te komen ons het voorbeeld te geven en die helemaal met ons meelijdt.

daarvan krijg ik tranen van geluk,

dat bewijs van Liefde voor Zijn schepping,

Deedat laat dat idee helemaal ongemoeid.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Ik moet juist huilen om een God die zo goed is om naar ons toe te komen ons het voorbeeld te geven en die helemaal met ons meelijdt.
> 
> daarvan krijg ik tranen van geluk,
> 
> dat bewijs van Liefde voor Zijn schepping,
> 
> Deedat laat dat idee helemaal ongemoeid.*


Deedat kwam met scherpe bewijzen. Zo scherp dat sommige begonnen te trillen  :tong uitsteken:  . Maar goed, om standvastig te zijn moet je de waarheid in pacht hebben.

----------


## Wortel

> Deedat kwam met scherpe bewijzen. Zo scherp dat sommige begonnen te trillen.


Het spijt me, IbnRushd, maar ik tril niet mee omdat ik helemaal niet onder de indruk ben van die "bewijzen" van Ahmed Deedat. Hij voert in mijn optiek een verborgen agenda in zijn zogenaamde bewijsvoering en daarbij is er inhoudelijk al heel gauw brandhout te maken van zijn manier van redeneren. 

Een voorbeeld daarvan is zijn hele discours over de "Parakletos" waar het gaat over de vraag of het hier over de Heilige Geest of over de profeet Mohammed vzmh gaat. Er aan de haren bijgesleepte argumenten die binnen de context waarom het gaat niets te zoeken hebben en bovendien taalkundig op momenten gewoon rabiaat onjuist.

Als je het hebt over "de Bijbel ontkrachten" zou ik eerst wel eens willen horen waarom je dat zou willen. Als dat open en bloot op tafel ligt kunnen we eens verder praten over de inhoud van de zaken.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Deedat kwam met scherpe bewijzen. Zo scherp dat sommige begonnen te trillen  . Maar goed, om standvastig te zijn moet je de waarheid in pacht hebben.*


Bij standvastigheid denk ik niet meteen aan trillen, want dat doet me denken aan iemand die van zijn stuk gebracht is.

Ja ja, ik weet, Dadeet zal wel niet getrild hebben, maar toch.

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Precies, zolang elk geloof of idee andere geloven en ideeen vrij laat, vermits die ander geloven en ideeen dat ook doen, komt alles voor mekaar.
> 
> En met woorden praten over andere geloven moet altijd mogen, want pas dan kan het ware geloof in vrijheid en zonder dwang en angst opkomen en glorieren.
> 
> Wanneer de koranisten de bijbel mogen betwijfelen (en daarmee voor sommigen onteren) in het publieke domein, mogen bijbelaars dat ook doen van de koran.*


Bijbelaars doen dat *ook*, dus waar hebben we het nou over?

----------


## Wortel

> En met woorden praten over andere geloven moet altijd mogen, want pas dan kan het ware geloof in vrijheid en zonder dwang en angst opkomen en glorieren.
> 
> Wanneer de koranisten de bijbel mogen betwijfelen (en daarmee voor sommigen onteren) in het publieke domein, mogen bijbelaars dat ook doen van de koran.


Naar mijn bescheiden mening, maar wie ben ik, zouden we er "over en weer" heel wat wijzer aan doen eerst maar eens de bronnen te bekijken in wat ze "IN ZICHZELF" willen zeggen. Vervolgens zouden we, los van ieder verwachtingspatroon ten aanzien van wat een brontekst zou moeten zeggen, die wederzijdse boodschappen eens naast elkaar moeten leggen in wat daar mogelijk eensluidende boodschappen zouden kunnen zijn. 
Elkaar vliegen afvangen in bronteksten ontaardt helaas maar al te snel in een wedstrijdje Ajax - Feijenoord en om op dat niveau met elkaar te communiceren lijkt me de inzet veel te hoog en trouwens ook veel te heilig.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Naar mijn bescheiden mening, maar wie ben ik, zouden we er "over en weer" heel wat wijzer aan doen eerst maar eens de bronnen te bekijken in wat ze "IN ZICHZELF" willen zeggen. Vervolgens zouden we, los van ieder verwachtingspatroon ten aanzien van wat een brontekst zou moeten zeggen, die wederzijdse boodschappen eens naast elkaar moeten leggen in wat daar mogelijk eensluidende boodschappen zouden kunnen zijn. 
> Elkaar vliegen afvangen in bronteksten ontaardt helaas maar al te snel in een wedstrijdje Ajax - Feijenoord en om op dat niveau met elkaar te communiceren lijkt me de inzet veel te hoog en trouwens ook veel te heilig.*


 Gewoon logica gebruiken zonder meteen naar de bronnen te vragen, want dat heeft geen zin daar die toch betwijfeld worden, maar logisch praten is in feite een onafhankelijk platform om te spreken.

Vaak merk ik dat men dan afhaakt, en wanneer het moeilijk wordt verwijt men je droomfietserij of anderszins degenirerends.

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Gewoon logica gebruiken zonder meteen naar de bronnen te vragen, want dat heeft geen zin daar die toch betwijfeld worden, maar logisch praten is in feite een onafhankelijk platform om te spreken.
> 
> Vaak merk ik dat men dan afhaakt, en wanneer het moeilijk wordt verwijt men je droomfietserij of anderszins degenirerends.*


Wat heeft deze man nu eigenlijk gezegd om ineens van 0 naar 11 strafpunten te schieten ?


welke lafhartige geest hangt hier ?

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> jHenosch
> *Vaak merk ik dat men dan afhaakt, en wanneer het moeilijk wordt verwijt men je droomfietserij of anderszins degenirerends* .



Of men snoert je gewoon de mond, of erger !

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

ook een hele kritische discussie, maar wel op z'n Engels. 

http://www.faithfreedom.org/forum/vi...hlight=#158662

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Gewoon logica gebruiken zonder meteen naar de bronnen te vragen, want dat heeft geen zin daar die toch betwijfeld worden, maar logisch praten is in feite een onafhankelijk platform om te spreken.
> 
> Vaak merk ik dat men dan afhaakt, en wanneer het moeilijk wordt verwijt men je droomfietserij of anderszins degenirerends.*



(#) 







> Wat heeft deze man nu eigenlijk gezegd om ineens van 0 naar 11 strafpunten te schieten ?
> 
> 
> welke lafhartige geest hangt hier ?



?????????????????
Wat is er mis met wat Hij of Zij schreef??

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> 
> Als je het hebt over "de Bijbel ontkrachten" zou ik eerst wel eens willen horen waarom je dat zou willen. Als dat open en bloot op tafel ligt kunnen we eens verder praten over de inhoud van de zaken.*


Beste Wortel, bijbel ontkrachten is niet mijn vak en op een onfatsoenlijke wijze verrichten brengt slechts onheil met zich mee. Juist van elkaar leren op morele gebied zou beter zijn dan elkaar strak in de ogen kijken.

----------


## Wortel

> Beste Wortel, bijbel ontkrachten is niet mijn vak en op een onfatsoenlijke wijze verrichten brengt slechts onheil met zich mee. Juist van elkaar leren op morele gebied zou beter zijn dan elkaar strak in de ogen kijken.


Heel wijze woorden. Geldt ook voor het willen ontkrachten van de Qur'an door sommigen. Zetten wij ons gesprek dan voort...  :Wink:

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

De Koran ontkracht per definitie de Bijbel, daar dit schrijven door de koran als een corrupt geschrift wordt gezien !!


Jammer dat niemand van de geleerde moslims ooit heeft kunnen zeggen welk versen uit de bijbel wel 
en welke niet vervalst zijn, 

immers citeert men er wel genoegzaam uit om de waarheid van de koran aan te tonen,

hier klopt iets gigantisch niet, dacht ik zo als gewoon mens met een beetje logisch boerenverstand.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *
> 
> Jammer dat niemand van de geleerde moslims ooit heeft kunnen zeggen welk versen uit de bijbel wel 
> en welke niet vervalst zijn, 
> 
> immers citeert men er wel genoegzaam uit om de waarheid van de koran aan te tonen,
> 
> hier klopt iets gigantisch niet, dacht ik zo als gewoon mens met een beetje logisch boerenverstand.*


Hmm.. zit wat in... wow.. voor het 1st dat ik het met je eens ben!!

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hmm.. zit wat in... wow.. voor het 1st dat ik het met je eens ben!!*


 Maar deze opmerking is wel van doorslaggevend belang lijkt me zo, voor jouw en mijn geloof !!!




Kijk, de Christen mag wel citeren en bewijzen leveren uit het joodse oude testament, daar hij deze geschriften volledig aanvaardt als betrouwbaar.

Maar een moslim kan niets uit de Bijbel aantonen, omdat hij dit geschrift als corrupt beschouwd.

En maar citeren en bewijzen leveren uit dat vervalste boek, 
hoe doet u dat toch, 
zonder enige schroom, zonder uzelf zelfs niet een fractie van beetje in twijfel te stellen, met een arrogantie waar de honden geen brood van lusten.

*welke programmatuur zit daar toch achter, die het gezonde menselijke verstand stelselmatig kalt stellt, maar die de onredelijke razernij in sommigen, telkens weer laat opwellen tot levensgevaarlijke proporties ?*


Is daar toevallig al een naam voor bedacht, of 

bestaat die al ?

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *
> 
> Maar deze opmerking is wel van doorslaggevend belang lijkt me zo, voor jouw en mijn geloof !!!
> 
> 
> Kijk, de Christen mag wel citeren en bewijzen leveren uit het joodse oude testament, daar hij deze geschriften volledig aanvaardt als betrouwbaar.
> 
> Maar een moslim kan niets uit de Bijbel aantonen, omdat hij dit geschrift als corrupt beschouwd.
> ...

----------


## MarinadeMix

Ik ben trouwens een paar keer het fenoneem tegen gekomen waarbij door Christenen uit de Koran geciteerd wordt om "aan te tonen" dat Jezus (as) "de zoon" van God is (astaghfirullah).

Schandalig!


Hmmm

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Ik ben trouwens een paar keer het fenoneem tegen gekomen waarbij door Christenen uit de Koran geciteerd wordt om "aan te tonen" dat Jezus (as) "de zoon" van God is (astaghfirullah).
> 
> Schandalig!
> 
> 
> Hmmm*


Dan moet je het andersom ook niet impudicus doen !!

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Dan moet je het andersom ook niet impudicus doen !!*


Probeer je het goed te praten?  :vreemd:

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Probeer je het goed te praten? *


Nee, maar ik hoor je ook niet als koranisten uit de bijbel de koran willen bewijzen !!!

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Nee, maar*


En toen verzwakte mijn interesse  :zwaai:

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *En toen verzwakte mijn interesse *


Dat gebeurt wel vaker met moslims, vooral wanneer het relevant begint te worden !!!  :tranen:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Dat gebeurt wel vaker met moslims, vooral wanneer het relevant begint te worden !!! *


1 moslim doet of beweerd iets en meteen wordt de gehele moslim gemeenschap er op aangesproken.. hmmm.. waar dat mij dat aan denken..

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *1 moslim doet of beweerd iets en meteen wordt de gehele moslim gemeenschap er op aangesproken.. hmmm.. waar dat mij dat aan denken..*


Jij bent een goede moslim, en dat is zeker geen pleonasme !!!

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Jij bent een goede moslim, en dat is zeker geen pleonasme !!!*


Klopt Ibnu is een goed mens, moslim of niet.

en ieder goed mens, ongeacht zijn deels verkeerde en deels goede geloofsopvatting, komt in het paradijs op aarde.

Want een mens die, als het er op aankomt, recht vanuit het hart reageert op onrecht, ziekte en pijn, vooral dat van een ander en deze probeert te helpt het te verlichten, deelt in het 

Paradise Regained !

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Jij bent een goede moslim, en dat is zeker geen pleonasme !!!*


Ik ben helemaal geen goede moslim. Ik bidt niet elke dag 5x en ik ben nog niet naar Mekkah geweest en niet elke vrijdag kan ik de shalat jum'at uitvoeren..
 :frons:

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik ben helemaal geen goede moslim. Ik bidt niet elke dag 5x en ik ben nog niet naar Mekkah geweest en niet elke vrijdag kan ik de shalat jum'at uitvoeren..
> *


Komt wel goed,

het gaat niet om de uiterlijke rituelen,

maar vooral om de innerlijke en wat je daar voor je medemens mee doet !

*Love makes the world go round !*

----------


## Tomas

Doe mij maar een tijltje.

----------


## Mhden

De leer van de drie eenheid had net zo goed de leer van de 1-heid kunnen heten, daar Jezus afgeleide en vleesgeworden God op aarde was geworden, om met ons mee te lijden en ons tot voorbeeld en troost te zijn.

Ieder mens kan (gedeeltelijk) Hem worden, via het besef van Zijn Heilige Geest in jou !

Zodat je als Immanuel 1 kunt worden met YHW.




*Ooit wordt het nog eens 1 tot de zesduizendmiljardste = 1.*

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *In die zin verseculariseerde**  Jezus ook de wet naar iedereen, alle volkeren die geestelijk jood willen worden, want je kunt wel besneden zijn aan het lichaam, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je dan ook geestelijk besneden bent tot jood.
> 
> Joods zijn zonder aan het vlees te zijn besneden en zonder joodse afstamming is mogelijk, zoals het ook mogelijk is om niet-joods te zijn terwijl je wel als joods besneden bent aan het vlees en van joodse afstamming bent.
> 
> Hierin wordt ook heel geestig  de doorbroken geslachtslijn van Joseph duidelijk,
> die een adelijke joodse afstammeling van Koning David was ,
> 
> want Maria werd heel symbolisch niet zwanger van deze koninklijke afstammingslijn,
> ...


U bent uit het hart gegrepen !

en toch monddood gemaakt op deze site,

net zoals men zovele Jezussen (mond)dood heeft gemaakt en nog steeds doet !!

zolang de (heidense) tijden nog niet geeindigd zijn.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *U bent uit het hart gegrepen !
> 
> en toch monddood gemaakt op deze site,
> 
> net zoals men zovele Jezussen (mond)dood heeft gemaakt en nog steeds doet !!
> 
> zolang de (heidense) tijden nog niet geeindigd zijn.*


ER is HOOP

----------


## jHanosch

Ben Ik HERREZEN ????


it looks like it !

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *ER is HOOP*


Er is altijd hoop! 

5:3. (..) Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. (..)

3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Er is altijd hoop! 
> 
> 5:3. (..) Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. (..)
> 
> 3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.*


 Dat valt te bezien.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Er is altijd hoop! 
> 
> 5:3. (..) Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. (..)
> 
> 3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.*


Het Woord van GOD zegt het volgende:

Jezus zei: Ik ben de weg, de waarheid en het leven. Niemand kan bij de Vader komen dan door mij. 7 Als jullie mij kennen zullen jullie ook mijn Vader kennen, en vanaf nu kennen jullie hem, want jullie hebben hem zelf gezien. 8 Daarop zei Filippus: Laat ons de Vader zien, Heer, meer verlangen we niet. 9 Jezus zei: Ik ben nu al zo lang bij jullie, en nog ken je me niet, Filippus? Wie mij gezien heeft, heeft de Vader gezien. Waarom vraag je dan om de Vader te mogen zien? 10 Geloof je niet dat ik in de Vader ben en dat de Vader in mij is?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Omdat een enge secte een heel vreemd idee van goed en slecht heeft. 
> Alles binnen de secte is goed en daar mag je niets over zeggen want dan beledig je ze. 
> Alles buiten de secte is slecht en mag dus in alle rechtvaardigheid als slecht worden betiteld.
> Heel simpel.
> 
> EdV*


 Inderdaad, @, de ene *sekte*  en de andere.







> Ben je koppig, of wil je het gewoon niet begrijpen?
> De Islam is niet een sekte. overigens is een sekte een klein aantal groepje mensen. 
> en als je het over de islamitische moslims hebt, dan is dat niet bepaald een klein groep.
> Maar ik zal jou even een Sekte aanwijzen als voorbeeld: _De Heaven's Gate._ Dt noemt men een Sekte. 
> 
> 
> Nee hoor Mohammed stelde zichzelf helemaal niet als God op. Hoe kom je daar nou bij?
> De hoofdregel in de Islam is dat _alle leven heilig en onschendbaar is._ De *Koran stelt dat wie iemand doodt, "het is alsof hij de hele mensheid heeft gedood" (5:32).*  
> 
> Mister_Me.


De Moonsekte en de Mormonen telde en tellen ook veel gelovigen, maar toch was en is het sektarisch.

Van Jezus kun je zeggen dat hij mensen, inclusief Zichzelf uit de dood heeft opgewekt, 
van Mohammed kun je zeggen dat hij juist vaak de dood verordonneerd heeft, vandaar ook dat de Islam voor mij een doodordinaire uit de handgelopen vals-christelijke sekte is.

En dat de Bijbel verschillende eigentijdse vertalingen kent, doet aan de inhoud niets af, integendeel, de inhoud wordt om de zoveel tijd in een op dat moment lopende moderne taal omgezet, terwijl de oude versies er nogsteeds zijn, integenstelling tot de Islam, die alle voorloper (proto)-koraans allemaal hebben vernietigd, en er zijn ook nooit meer eigentijdse vertalingen gemaakt zodat men gebruik moet maken van een arabische taal die gesproken werd in de vroege middeleeuwen. Daarvoor moet je wel universitair Arabisch gestudeerd hebben.

Heb jij wel eens vroeg-middeleeuws Nederlands gelezen ?

Dat begrijp ik als Hollander niet eens !!!

Toch kan ik (als bv theologiestudent) zo een vroeg-middeleeuwse Bijbel inkijken, daar rust helemaal geen taboe op, integendeel want het kan jouw kennnis erover juist verrijken !!

In een sekte doet men nameliijk *altijd*  geheimzinnig over de oorsprong van zogenaamde heilige geschriften.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Inderdaad, @, de ene sekte  en de andere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Moonsekte en de Mormonen telde en tellen ook veel gelovigen, maar toch was en is het sektarisch.
> 
> Van Jezus kun je zeggen dat hij mensen, inclusief Zichzelf uit de dood heeft opgewekt, 
> ...


volgens mij ben jij geen christen of moslim 
 :lol:  

Bedenk dat het nooit te laat is hoor ! zelfs voor jou is er nog hoop jHanosch  :Smilie:

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *volgens mij ben jij geen christen of moslim 
>  
> 
> Bedenk dat het nooit te laat is hoor ! zelfs voor jou is er nog hoop jHanosch *


 Overweeg maar is heel serieus in hoeverre mijn spraak, het Woord, de Logus vertegenwoordigd.

Val niet steeds terug op nietszeggende gemeenplaatsen, ga in op de argumentatie, de woorden, de logica, Ib.

Als mens hebben we niets anders dan de intuitie en de logica om te onderscheiden tussen waarachtigheden en onwaarachtigheden.

We hebben alleen ons verstand en gevoel, niets meer.

----------


## Fnuist

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Overweeg maar is heel serieus in hoeverre mijn spraak, het Woord, de Logus vertegenwoordigd.
> 
> Val niet steeds terug op nietszeggende gemeenplaatsen, ga in op de argumentatie, de woorden, de logica, Ib.
> 
> Als mens hebben we niets anders dan de intuitie en de logica om te onderscheiden tussen waarachtigheden en onwaarachtigheden.
> 
> We hebben alleen ons verstand en gevoel, niets meer.*


Inderdaad, alleen ons verstand, ons gevoel en onze intuitie, en hopelijk een goed basisgeloof waarin je bent opgevoed, dat maakt het een stuk makkelijker om later open te staan om te kunnen _acht slaan, religieren_, op het leven en wat daar gebeurt, meer hebben we niet om iets wel of niet voor waarachtig aan te nemen.

----------


## jHanosch

In feite bestaat 100 % waarheidsspreken niet, vooral niet als het over Waarheden gaat als G-d, die is eenvoudig te groot om volledig te beschrijven, waardoor elke beschrijving een tekortkoming heeft.

De bijbelaar geeft dat toe,

de koranist niet.

----------


## Rightious

Fnuist=Jhanosh=Esdra=Idris=Henoch=Mahden etc.etc.etc.

----------


## BamBamBang

Ik lees nu al een tijdje mee, en probeer op een waardige manier de verschillen van inzicht tot een compleet geheel voor mezelf, maar mischien ook voor andere te maken. Dat brengt mij tot de volgende vraag. Waarom zijn wij als mens toch altijd op zoek naar de verschillen in visie om tot een woordelijke strijd of soms zelfs fysieke strijd te komen. Waarom word die energie van zoeken niet gestopt naar het zoeken naar de raakvlakken die er wel degelijk zijn. Het ene boek met het andere boek vergelijken helpt toch geen zier? Er is maar n ding, waar ik onheroepelijk in geloof, en dat is dat er maar n Schepper is. En of je hem nou Jaweh, Adonai, God of Allah noemt het maakt niet uit.
Zoek naar een manier om nheid met elkaar te krijgen. zeker met het oog op religie, want kloven hebben we al genoeg. Want laten we eerlijk wezen, in zowel de Bijbel als de Koran staan dingen die in deze tijd niet passen. Ik ga ze ook niet aanhalen. Ik streef naar nheid, want een Moslim, Hindoe, Boedisht, Jood of een Aborigenal zijn voor mij allemaal broeders. Draag dat uit, en geen verdeeldheid. Radicalisme zit in iedere religie. Wat wil je zijn? Hij die nheid breng of verdeling?

Peace!

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Ik lees nu al een tijdje mee, en probeer op een waardige manier de verschillen van inzicht tot een compleet geheel voor mezelf, maar mischien ook voor andere te maken. Dat brengt mij tot de volgende vraag. Waarom zijn wij als mens toch altijd op zoek naar de verschillen in visie om tot een woordelijke strijd of soms zelfs fysieke strijd te komen. Waarom word die energie van zoeken niet gestopt naar het zoeken naar de raakvlakken die er wel degelijk zijn. Het ene boek met het andere boek vergelijken helpt toch geen zier? Er is maar n ding, waar ik onheroepelijk in geloof, en dat is dat er maar n Schepper is. En of je hem nou Jaweh, Adonai, God of Allah noemt het maakt niet uit.
> Zoek naar een manier om nheid met elkaar te krijgen. zeker met het oog op religie, want kloven hebben we al genoeg. Want laten we eerlijk wezen, in zowel de Bijbel als de Koran staan dingen die in deze tijd niet passen. Ik ga ze ook niet aanhalen. Ik streef naar nheid, want een Moslim, Hindoe, Boedisht, Jood of een Aborigenal zijn voor mij allemaal broeders. Draag dat uit, en geen verdeeldheid. Radicalisme zit in iedere religie. Wat wil je zijn? Hij die nheid breng of verdeling?
> 
> Peace!*


Hoe je je Hem noemt maakt inderdaad niet zo heel veel uit, wel hoe je Hem beleeft, als Herder/Vader of als Slavendrijver !

----------


## BamBamBang

God is geen slavendrijver. Het is de mens die God misbruikt door of te manipuleren, of door misinterpretatie. Dat dit lukt komt door angst.
Maar kijk voor de grap even in de geschiedenis boeken, hoe de Christenen met name de Katholieken hebben huisgehouden. Twee a drie eeuwen gelden, mochten wij hier ook vrij kiezen, tussen kop eraf of gedoopt worden. Kortom, Gods naam word vaak verkeerd gebruikt, enne.....niet alleen door de Mohamedanen.

----------


## jesaja53

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *God is geen slavendrijver. Het is de mens die God misbruikt door of te manipuleren, of door misinterpretatie. Dat dit lukt komt door angst.
> Maar kijk voor de grap even in de geschiedenis boeken, hoe de Christenen met name de Katholieken hebben huisgehouden. Twee a drie eeuwen gelden, mochten wij hier ook vrij kiezen, tussen kop eraf of gedoopt worden. Kortom, Gods naam word vaak verkeerd gebruikt, enne.....niet alleen door de Mohamedanen.*


Het punt is dat Mohammed zelf die methode hanteerde. En Jezus niet. Ik ben met je eens dat de katholieken in de middeleeuwen hebben huisgehouden, maar dit was niet omdat ze hun grote voorbeeld volgden. Ik denk dat dat het verschil is tussen de katholieken van toen en de moslim extremisten van nu.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Waarom mag de Moslim wel kritiek hebben op de Bijbel zoals in de Koran al wordt gepredikt, maar de Bijbelaar geen kritiek hebben op de Koran, dat zou ik nou wel eens willen weten*


Wie zal jou tegenhouden om het wel te doen? Kritiek, voor alle onderwerpen, is een gevoelig iets, ga er dus bedacht mee om.

----------


## Morosian

Op de lagere school heb je een spelletje en dat gaat zo:

De klas zit in een kringetje. Een van de kinderen fluistert een lange zin in het oor van het kind ernaast. Die fluistert het weer in het oor van het kind daarnaast, enzovoorts. Uiteindelijk moet het laatste kind de zin uitspreken die het ingefluisterd heeft gekregen. Dit is een erg grappig moment, omdat de zin meestal in niets meer lijkt op de originele zin.

Boeken als de bijbel bestaan veelal uit verhalen die vaak pas na vele jaren van mondelinge overlevering zijn opgeschreven. Je hoeft geen kernfysicus te zijn om te begrijpen dat er een hoop baarlijke nonsens moet staan in al die ongetwijfeld te goeder trouw en zorgvuldig opgeschreven verhaaltjes.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Laat je helemaal gaan. Gooi het eruit. Als het helpt dan moet je dat vooral doen.
> 
> Maar wees niet verbaasd en/of zielig als je straks tegenover allah staat.*



Dan kan hij nog altijd jou de schuld geven want jij als oprecht persoon zei dat hij het eruit moest gooien..... er staat jou straks ook wat te wachten jongen....

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Doe niet zo hypocriet en zielig.
> 
> Sommige Joden en Christenen laten geen moment voorbij gaan, zonder meteen hun anti-islam propaganda uit de kast te halen, en nu?
> 
> Waarom doen Christenen vaak alsof zij op 1 lijn zitten met de Joden, terwijl veel Joden zich ook niet al te positief uitlaten over Jezus (as) en zijn moeder?*



Ik weet niet over welke Joden of Christenen je het hebt. Rabbijnen, priesters, dominees? Als je kritiek van joden of christenen op de Islam serieus wilt nemen, dan zou je alleen moeten letten op die woorden van joodse- en christelijke religieuze leiders. Elke kritiek van een andere hoedanigheid verwart de escentie van de discussie en gaat meestal alleen over politieke zaken.

Christenen zitten vaak op een lijn omdat zij het Oude Testament in hun heilige geschriften hebben opgenomen. Deze zelfde OT (met wat vertaalfouten) is als de Tenach van de Joden (Tora, Profeten en Geschriften). Met uiterste preciezie wordt een Torarol nageschreven en dit is al zo vanaf het geven van de Tora door God aan Mozes.

Christenen hebben een aantal opvattingen binnen het Jodendom ver-Christelijk en de wetgeving in actualiteit doen afnemen. De basis bleef hetzelfde, het Oude Testament. Het is geen wonder dat de joden niet in deze nieuwe denkwijze konden meegaan omdat er grote verschillen zijn in exegese over het Godsbegrip en uitleg van de profeten.

Dan komt een nieuwe stroming op dat zowel met joden als met christenen in contact is geweest. Vandaaruit is de Koran gedistileerd. Sommige zaken vanuit de Tenach (Oude Testament) worden erin vermeld, velen niet. Het zwakke hiervan is natuurlijk dat beweerd wordt dat vorige geschriften (OT / NT) zijn vervalsd. Punt.

Er wordt totaal niet uitgegaan van wat er voorheen is vast gesteld: wat is een profeet, wie is een profeet, wat zijn getuigenissen, welk Goddelijk bewijs is er toen aangevoerd, welke Goddelijke instemming is er gekomen, en vooral...laat die vervalste Geschriften en hun correcte authentieke exemplaren maar zien. Het antwoord dat de Koran dat zou zijn houdt natuurlijk geen minuut stand. Dan kan een beetje vroom persoon morgen met precies eenzelfde verhaal komen en met een gelijkend geschrif en verkondigen dat DAT nu Gods waarheid is. Profeten en hun uitspraken werden beoordeeld op waarheids gehalte. Dat is toen niet gebeurd en als morgen die andere persoon zou komen dan zou dat ook niet vanuit de Islam gedaan kunnen worden. Behalve: ontkennen, ontkenn en ontkennen. 

Zo moeten moslims de kritiek op deze passages over joden en christenen en over de Tora, het Oude Testament en het Nieuwe Testament van joden en christenen maar aannemen dat DAT is vervalst. Er is nooit bewijs over enige vervalsing door de Islam gegeven. Zou men nou werkelijk denken dat God eeuwen lang Zijn boodschap (dat tot in de eeuwigheid duurt) vals hebben gegeven en eeuwen lang mensen in de maling zou hebben genomen?
Het zou de Islam beter sieren om meer inhoudelijk naar haar eigen monotheisme te kijken en onder haar leden meer bezig te zijn met het daadwerkelijk uitvoeren van Zijn wil, dan zich af te zetten op andere religies (die eveneens monotheistisch zijn) door allerlei onvolledige bewijsvoeringen. Dat is namelijk de zwakste poot onder je eigen religie.

Tenslotte is Gods plan een universele. Door te stellen dat andere monotheistiche Godsdiensten vals zijn roept men over zichzelf een exclusiviteit op dat in wezen duidt op polytheistisch denken.

----------


## Fnuist

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Op de lagere school heb je een spelletje en dat gaat zo:
> 
> De klas zit in een kringetje. Een van de kinderen fluistert een lange zin in het oor van het kind ernaast. Die fluistert het weer in het oor van het kind daarnaast, enzovoorts. Uiteindelijk moet het laatste kind de zin uitspreken die het ingefluisterd heeft gekregen. Dit is een erg grappig moment, omdat de zin meestal in niets meer lijkt op de originele zin.
> 
> Boeken als de bijbel bestaan veelal uit verhalen die vaak pas na vele jaren van mondelinge overlevering zijn opgeschreven. Je hoeft geen kernfysicus te zijn om te begrijpen dat er een hoop baarlijke nonsens moet staan in al die ongetwijfeld te goeder trouw en zorgvuldig opgeschreven verhaaltjes.*


Niet wanneer er een duidelijke moraal in het verhaal zit,

heb je wel eens een sprookje verteld, dat kun je vaak op ontelbare manieren doen, zonder dat de moraal en de clue ervan verdwijnt, ook een mop kun je op ontelbare manieren vertellen en toch z'n effect behouden.


Romeinen 2: 28 - 29

_De besnijdenis baat de Joden niet

Want niet hij is een Jood, die het uiterlijk is, en niet dt is besnijdenis, wat uiterlijk, aan het vlees geschiedt, maar hij is een Jood, die het in het verborgene is, en de ware besnijdenis is die van het hart, naar de Geest niet naar de letter.  
Dan komt zijn lof niet van mensen maar van God_

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Fnuist_ 
> *Niet wanneer er een duidelijke moraal in het verhaal zit*


Er zijn complete subgodsdiensten onstaan door verschil van interpretatie van een paar woordjes. De moraal van het verhaal mag dan overeind gebleven zijn, de praktijk leert dat mensen elkaar naar de strot vliegen over een paar letters.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Er zijn complete subgodsdiensten onstaan door verschil van interpretatie van een paar woordjes. De moraal van het verhaal mag dan overeind gebleven zijn, de praktijk leert dat mensen elkaar naar de strot vliegen over een paar letters.*


Meestal ging het dan om een vorm van etnisch nationalisme, zie Noord Ierland en Baskenland, daarin stond niet de Godsdienst centraal maar ouderwets stammenegoisme (als voortzetting eigenlijk van de Babylonische spraakverwarring).

Ook het christendom is niet altijd een garantie voor juiste verhoudingen gebleken.

Mensen zijn mensen en wanneer het om land, veiligheid en rijkdommen gaat die te verdelen zijn onder verschillende families en stammen, is het overal meestal ruzie in de keet en vergeet men zijn hogere principes.

----------


## thenish

jesaja53 kerel hoe kom jij erbij dat de profeet Mohammed saw zoals middeleeuwers handelde of zoals de extemisten vandaag de dag??? kerel je weet niks over de islam en begin je maar wat zeggen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik weet niet over welke Joden of Christenen je het hebt. Rabbijnen, priesters, dominees? Als je kritiek van joden of christenen op de Islam serieus wilt nemen, dan zou je alleen moeten letten op die woorden van joodse- en christelijke religieuze leiders. Elke kritiek van een andere hoedanigheid verwart de escentie van de discussie en gaat meestal alleen over politieke zaken.
> 
> Christenen zitten vaak op een lijn omdat zij het Oude Testament in hun heilige geschriften hebben opgenomen. Deze zelfde OT (met wat vertaalfouten) is als de Tenach van de Joden (Tora, Profeten en Geschriften). Met uiterste preciezie wordt een Torarol nageschreven en dit is al zo vanaf het geven van de Tora door God aan Mozes.
> 
> Christenen hebben een aantal opvattingen binnen het Jodendom ver-Christelijk en de wetgeving in actualiteit doen afnemen. De basis bleef hetzelfde, het Oude Testament. Het is geen wonder dat de joden niet in deze nieuwe denkwijze konden meegaan omdat er grote verschillen zijn in exegese over het Godsbegrip en uitleg van de profeten.
> 
> Dan komt een nieuwe stroming op dat zowel met joden als met christenen in contact is geweest. Vandaaruit is de Koran gedistileerd. Sommige zaken vanuit de Tenach (Oude Testament) worden erin vermeld, velen niet. Het zwakke hiervan is natuurlijk dat beweerd wordt dat vorige geschriften (OT / NT) zijn vervalsd. Punt.
> 
> ...


 Ik vraag me af: Als de Joden hun Torah hebben veranderd, wanneer hebben ze dat dan gedaan? idem voor Christenen.

[/i]De Joden zullen hun Torah in ieder geval niet hebben veranderd, nadat het Christendom ontstaan was, omdat de christenen dan 'moord en brand' hadden geschreeuwd tegen de Joden, omdat de Joden bijvoorbeeld messiaanse profetieen aan het veranderen waren. Er zijn absoluut geen historische gegevens (brieven, pamfletten, ed) waarin zoiets beweerd wordt door de vroege kerkvaders (eerste paar eeuwen). Overigens geven de dode zee-rollen een aanvullend bewijs hierop. In de dode-zee-rollen werden fragmenten uit de hele Torah gevonden, die nog vrijwel identiek zijn aan wat we nu hebben (op wat overschrijffouten na). Die dode-zee-rollen liggen er al vanaf voor het jaar 0.

Hoe zit het met de periode na de ballingschap? De tijd van o.a. de griekse overheersing, en het ontstaan van de griekse vertaling (septuagint) van de torah (n.b. alle torah-boeken waren toen al geschreven). In zo'n tijd van onderdrukking en problemen, zou je misschien verwachten dat er meer messiaanse teksten in de Torah zouden worden gezet, of meer anti-griekse teksten, maar anti-griekse teksten staan er (op een profetie ergens na,) niet in de torah, en er staan nu ook weer niet zoveel directe messiaanse verzen in de torah (en juist die verzen worden door Moslims vaak aangehaald om Jezus tegenover de Joden te verdedigen, aangezien Moslims Jezus als belangrijkste profeet voor mohammed zien). Overigens was rond die tijd de torah in het grieks vertaald door joden die buiten palestina woonden, overal in de bewoonde wereld. die verataling, de septuagint, is vrijwel hetzelfde (alhoewel er wel extra boeken aan toegekend worden, en er in sommige boeken wijzigingen zijn, toevoegingen en uitleggingen van wat onduidelijkere teksten). Er zijn geen grote wijzigingen. Nadat de septuagint in omloop was gekomen, zou het sowieso onmogelijk zijn om de torah te wijzigen, omdat je nooit overal, op de hele wereld, alle exemplaren van die griekse vertaling ook kan veranderen, alleen al, omdat ze vast niet allemaal in handen van joden waren, maar ook in handen van heidenen, in bibliotheken, etc.

De periode van de ballingschappen: veel moderne liberale bijbelgeleerden claimen dat de bijbel in die tijd pas geschreven is, ook de oude boeken van Mozes. Die mening deel ik niet, maar laten we eerst eens aannemen dat hetwaar zou zijn: in dat geval hebben de joden in een tijd dat ze in ballingschap waren, een geschiedenis voor zichzelf geschreven, die liet zien hoe slecht het joodse volk eigenlijk was, en hoe God ze veroordeeld had tot die zelfde ballingschap waar ze nu in zaten. We moeten niet vergeten namelijk, dat vele profetische geschriften, uitermate negatief zijn over het joodse volk, en uit koningen en kronieken e.d. blijkt dat de joodse koningen van voor de ballingschap geen haar beter waren!

Dat zou dus ongeveer overeenkomen met een gevangene in een cel, die z'n biografie gaat 'verzinnen' en dan allerlei aanklachten tegen zichzelf verzint en zichzelf loopt zwart te maken en loopt te roepen dat hij die gevangenisstraf erg verdient, etc. Volledige onzin m.i., juist omdat je ook in die zelfde negatieve profetieen, wel een verlangen ziet om weer terug te keren naar het eigen land. Men was dus zeker niet zo gestoord en masochistisch, dat men de negatieve situatie van de ballingschap expres wilde verlengen.

Als we er overigens van uit gaan, dat alleen een aantal profetieen in die tijd geschreven is, en de rest (Mozes, o.a.) eerder, dan blijft bovenstaand argument staan.

De periode voor de ballingschap, de koningen, de splitsing van het rijk: Geen echt goede PR voor het joodse volk. Tussen alle negatieve verhalen zitten maar enkele goede momenten. Zelfs David en Salomo, de grote helden, komen duidelijk met hun minder goede kanten naar voren. Als de joden iets hadden willen veranderen, dan waren ze wel begonnen met de verhalen van hun grote koningen wat meer op te poetsen! Met name David, die later toch model ging staan voor de komende messias, zou in later tijden best wat bijgwerkt mogen worden.

Tijd voor de koningen, de richteren: in deze tijd kan nog niet zoveel geschreven zijn, hooguit de eerste paar boeken (5 van mozes, richteren,..). Waarom zouden de joden in die boeken gebeurtenissen verkeerd optekenen? De 'fouten' waar Moslims op wijzen hebben meestal te maken met verhalen, waarin personen en gebeurtenissen door elkaar gegooid zijn. Als een gebeurtenis positief is, dan maakt het toch niet uit als je het verhaal wil vervalsen en je laat het door een andere persoon doen? Wat voor nut heeft zo'n vervalsing? idem voor een negatief verhaal. Als je het negatieve niet wegmoffelt, maar aan een ander persoon toeschrijft, dan blijft het negatief, toch? En verder waren de personen, waar de verhalen over gingen, voor een flink deel (mozes boeken) al meer dan 500 jaar oud. Wat kan het mensen na een half millenium schelen wie wat precies deed? Alleen de periode van de richteren zelf, zou vervalst kunnen worden, maar de joden waren toen (over het algemeen) aan de winnende hand, en er staan toch best wat negatieve perioden beschreven, dus veel opgepoetst is er niet (of het was nog veeeeel erger maar dan snap ik niet hoe ze het uberhaupt gered hebben).

De periode van Mozes: Mozes heeft volgens de traditie de eerste 5 bijbelboeken geschreven of in ieder geval gecompileerd uit eerder materiaal. Voor hem was Abraham iemand uit een ver verleden (van voor de tijd in egypte, dus 500 jaar o.i.d eerder). Andere verhalen spelen zich nog verder in het verleden af. Waarom zou hij (zelfde reden als hierboven bij de richteren) verhalen door elkaar willen halen, als de essentie van het verhaal hetzelfde bleef (namelijk positief of negatief)?


Het lijkt me dat we wel mogen concluderen dat de joden de torah niet veranderd hebben, of dat er hooguit door overschrijven wat kleine tekstvarianten zijn ontstaan. De torah is een verzameling geschriften, die over het algemeen vrij negatief oordeelt over het joodse volk, dus als ze het ooit veranderd hadden, dan was het wel een positief PR verhaal geworden.


Nu voor de christenen:

De eerste periode, vanaf Jezus' opstanding totdat keizer constantijn (de eerste christelijke keizer van het romeinse rijk) aan de macht kwam (300-nog-wat na christus): In die periode werden christenen vervolgd! Niet altijd, maar wel een groot deel van die periode. Wat is er stommer in die tijd, dan vervalsingen aanbrengen in je orriginele geschriften, die de bewijslast tegen je alleen maar hoger maken?
1) je tegenstanders kunnen je als leugenaars bestempelen, omdat je je eigen geschiedenis verandert! Geschiedenis was zeer belangrijk voor romeinen.
2) als we de kritiek moeten geloven, is Jezus dus niet opgestaan, en zelfs niet eens gekruisigd, maar Judas in zijn plaats, en ging jezus direct naar de hemel.Waarom dan een ongeloofwaardig verhaal, over een schanddalige vernederende kruisdood toevoegen, en een ongeloofwaardig verhaal over een opstanding, en dan voor die grote leugen gemarteld worden? 200 jaar lang!?!?. De kruisdood was een taboe, niet zomaar iets waar je niet over sprak, maar iets waar je absoluut nooit over sprak. Het was onsmakelijker dan tijdens een luxe diner met je vriendin, gaan praten over technieken voor rioolwater-zuivering, en ook veel sociaal ongepaster! 

Als je als christen in die eerste periode al je verhaal wilde veranderen, dan maakte je er iets 'romeinser' van. Iets wat tolerant was richting andere overtuigingen, richting de keizer, iets wat niks met die vuile smerige kruisdood te maken had, en al helemaal niet met lichamelijke opstanding, want het lichaam was toch maar onzuiver volgens de gangbare filosofieen! Je zou dan dus iets verzinnen wat mystiek was, iets zweverigs. De Gnostiek, bijvoorbeeld! Gnostici sloten goed aan bij de mysterie-godsdiensten in het romeinse rijk, en hadden daarom minder problemen.

de periode dat het christendom staatsgodsdienst is:
Uit die periode, en ook al uit eerdere perioden, hebben we allerlei boeken en brieven van kerkvaders (maar ook van critici tegen het christendom) die uit de bijbel citeren. Nergens is een criticus te vinden die als argument gebruikt: "maar 20 jaar geleden stond er nog iets heel anders in die bijbel van jullie!". In die periode is de bijbel nog verder verspreid dan in de vorige periode, dus al had iemand het willen veranderen, het was onmogelijk geweest! Ook waren er nog onafhankelijke kerken (buiten het romeinse rijk) die natuurlijk al helemaal niet mee hadden gedaan met dat veranderen. Ik denk dat de beginperiode van de katholieke kerk ook wel hieronder valt.

Na de op schrift stelling van de koran, kan het nieuwe testament in ieder geval niet veranderd zijn, want er waren in die tijd ook bijbels in het midden oosten, dus dan had er wel iemand geroepen (met bewijs!!!) dat er dingen veranderd waren, en dan hadden we nu nog wel een 'originele bijbel' in ons bezig ('ons' in de zin van 'mensen'. Die bijbel zou dan ergens in moslim-gebied bewaard worden als een zeer waardevol bewijs, en we zouden er bijna iedere dag wat over horen, als er zo'n bewijs bestond). 

Ik zie dus geen echte mogelijkheden om het nieuwe testament ergens te veranderen. Eerst is het zotheid om het NT te veranderen van iets minder gevaarlijks, naar iets gevaarlijkers (namelijk wat wij denken dat echt het NT is), en daarna is de bijbel te veel verspreid, en later zelfs in handen van Moslims, die vast niet positief zouden reageren op een dergelijk verzoek van het Vaticaan:"wil iedereen even z'n bijbel pakken, en dan in Marcus 3 de volgende verzen corrigeren: vers 6,7 en 8 moeten weg, en dan moet in vers 5 het volgende woord veranderd worden..."?!?!

Het lijkt mij, dat de bewijslast voor de claim van 'bijbel-verandering' bij Moslims ligt, omdat die met de aanklacht komen. Het is niet voldoende om alleen te stellen dat iets het geval is, het moet ook aangetoond of in ieder geval aannemelijk, gemaakt worden.

----------


## thenish

Rinuz
kerel je weet niet wat zegt...toen je Jezus de Blijde boodschap kwam verkondigen... heeft Hij toen iets vertelt over priesterschap, celibaat, kerstmis, het kruis, het aflaten (geld geven om je zonden te laten vergeven) enz. dit zijn allemaal dingen die de kerk zelf erbij heeft verzonnen en die er later bij zijn gekomen...laat staan welke dingen nog verandert zijn waar ik en jij geen kennis over hebben. 
en over het jodendom zeg je dat deze ongewijzigt is gebleven. maar zeg eens wie heeft Jezus doen "kruisigen"??? Jezus was het die de Joden (vb Farizeeers) op hun fouten wees en deze konden er niet tegen. 
Jezus wou hun laten zien dat ze verkeerd bezig waren en hun leiden.
maar de Joden geloofden niet in de profeetschap van Jezus, omdat ze niet konden geloven dat een profeet (Jezus) kan onstaan nadat zijn moeder Maria "overspel" had gepleegd (dus een onrein kind baren, omdat dat ze niet getrouwd was). als ze Jezus hadden geloofd en Hem hadden gevolgd dan hadden de Joden hun status of aanzien verloren.dus moesten ze hier en daar wel wat wijzigen in boeken....ze geloofden wel in de komst van Messias, maar waar is die dan als het niet Jezus was???

----------


## Mhden

> "jesus570 (Jewish, Samaritan)"
> 
> _
> 
> Zechariah 13
> 
> 6 And one shall say unto him, What are these wounds in thine hands? Then he shall answer, Those with which I was wounded in the house of my friends. 7 Awake, O sword, against my shepherd, and against the man that is my fellow, saith the LORD of hosts: smite the shepherd, and the sheep shall be scattered: and I will turn mine hand upon the little ones. 8 And it shall come to pass, that in all the land, saith the LORD, two parts therein shall be cut off and die; but the third shall be left therein. 9 And I will bring the third part through the fire, and will refine them as silver is refined, and will try them as gold is tried: they shall call on my name, and I will hear them: I will say, It is my people: and they shall say, The LORD is my God._ 
> 
> YOU CAN QUOTE SCRIPTURE OUT OF CONTENT ALL YOU WANT, THE FACT REMAINS YOU SERVE A FALSE GOD IN A FALSE RELIGION !


All 4 monotheists are right.

_Judaism_ by denying the Immanuel, G-d with us, profecied in our own scriptures, by the courtesy of Cyrus His annointed _Zarathuster_, who made jewish religious servicing of YHW posible, who in that period represented the worldly (Persian) power, per sang, who almost ordered the jews to rebuild the tempel in Jeruzalem.

the King of Mankind, the Messiah Jezus _Christ_, the sprout to be born as a jew to the jung woman (in those days always virginal), the son of G-d, who is our Father in heaven, Who did not want that Abraham, mankind, sacrifices his sons to G-d, but who did it the other way around, as a Comforter till the end of (pagan) times.

and _Islam_ by contradicting YHW, 
the anti-G-d, in "mercifull" sheepclothing.

It is all there to religise (make notice of) upon.

Like a Memorial in Human-History
a Yad Vashem.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door_ 
> *Rinuz
> Ik vraag me af: Als de Joden hun Torah hebben veranderd, wanneer hebben ze dat dan gedaan? idem voor Christenen.
> 
> [/i]De Joden zullen hun Torah in ieder geval niet hebben veranderd, nadat het Christendom ontstaan was, omdat de christenen dan 'moord en brand' hadden geschreeuwd tegen de Joden, omdat de Joden bijvoorbeeld messiaanse profetieen aan het veranderen waren. Er zijn absoluut geen historische gegevens (brieven, pamfletten, ed) waarin zoiets beweerd wordt door de vroege kerkvaders (eerste paar eeuwen). Overigens geven de dode zee-rollen een aanvullend bewijs hierop. In de dode-zee-rollen werden fragmenten uit de hele Torah gevonden, die nog vrijwel identiek zijn aan wat we nu hebben (op wat overschrijffouten na). Die dode-zee-rollen liggen er al vanaf voor het jaar 0.
> etc etc etc*


Sterk betoog rinuz, echt waar zowel logisch als gevoelsmatig, waterdicht.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door thenish_ 
> *Rinuz
> kerel je weet niet wat zegt...toen je Jezus de Blijde boodschap kwam verkondigen... heeft Hij toen iets vertelt over priesterschap, celibaat, kerstmis, het kruis, het aflaten (geld geven om je zonden te laten vergeven) enz. dit zijn allemaal dingen die de kerk zelf erbij heeft verzonnen en die er later bij zijn gekomen...laat staan welke dingen nog verandert zijn waar ik en jij geen kennis over hebben. 
> en over het jodendom zeg je dat deze ongewijzigt is gebleven. maar zeg eens wie heeft Jezus doen "kruisigen"??? Jezus was het die de Joden (vb Farizeeers) op hun fouten wees en deze konden er niet tegen. 
> Jezus wou hun laten zien dat ze verkeerd bezig waren en hun leiden.
> maar de Joden geloofden niet in de profeetschap van Jezus, omdat ze niet konden geloven dat een profeet (Jezus) kan onstaan nadat zijn moeder Maria "overspel" had gepleegd (dus een onrein kind baren, omdat dat ze niet getrouwd was). als ze Jezus hadden geloofd en Hem hadden gevolgd dan hadden de Joden hun status of aanzien verloren.dus moesten ze hier en daar wel wat wijzigen in boeken....ze geloofden wel in de komst van Messias, maar waar is die dan als het niet Jezus was???*


goed gezegd!

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *goed gezegd!*


 spiegeltje spiegeltje aan de wand, ....

kun je ook nog zelf iets verzinnen dan nadoen.

----------


## Fnuist

> Hamza T:
> Waar heb je het over, de joden zagen Jezus (vzmh) niet eens aan als YHWH, en de moslims hebben de moraal van Isa (as) helemaal niet veranderd.


De joden erkennen Jezus niet als zijnde de Messias, Immanuel, G-d met ons, 
wil je dat ontkennen soms ? En dat de joden hem niet zouden erkennen is in hun eigen boek Jesaja en ook andere joodse boeken voorspeld.

Het jodendom voldoet dus volledig aan de voorspelling.

En de Islam verdraait de moraal van de joodse en de christelijke leer 180 graden, zij beschouwt de messias als gewone profeet, een mens terwijl Jezus G-d was in menselijke gedaante. Ook kan deze joodschristelijke moraal niet achter een boodschapper staan die pedosexueel was, en die muziek beschouwde als _gekke praatjes_ en die niet alleen Adam en Eva propageerde, maar ook Adam en Eva 1, 2, 3 en 4.

0ok de Islam voldoet dus aan de voorspelling van de komst van een valse profeet, in schaapskleren, die de hele moraal van de bijbel op zijn kop zet.
de antiG-d, de antichrist.

Gezien de _onder de gordel strijdmethoden_  van sommige begeestigde medegelovigen van jouw ''prachtige'' geloof kun je die omgekeerde anti-moraal toch ook niet ontkennen, wees nou eerlijk, gelovigen, die vanwege hun *expliciete* geloof denken dat ze op die manier mogen strijden, zegt toch genoeg over dat geloof ?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Nee, het feit dat jullie het kruis (een executiemiddel) heilig zien, zegt al genoeg... de Duivel/Shaytaan houdt ook van moordwapens... 
Dat noem ik pas anti-christ!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *
> Dat noem ik pas anti-christ!*


In de meest letterlijke zin van het woord heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Christenen doen alles wat Jezus heeft verboden te doen en laten na alles wat Jezus heeft geboden te doen. Het Paulinisch Christendom (zoals we dat vandaag de ga kennen) is vnl gestoeld op de leer van Paulus en niet op de leer van Jezus.

Jezus zegt: ik ben gekomen om de wetten van de Thora te prediken, te bevestigen en na te leven.

Paulus zegt: ik heb Jezus in een visioen (??) gezien en hij heeft me verteld om alle wetten af te schaffen.

Paulus heeft Jezus nooit gezien, gesproken of wat dan ook. Jacobus (broer van Jezus en een van zijn geliefde volgelingen)) was zeer boos op wat Paulus zoal opschreef en verkondigde.

Valt het kwartje of moet ik nog meer zeggen?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Sterk betoog rinuz, echt waar zowel logisch als gevoelsmatig, waterdicht.*


Hahaha, jij bent grappig!  :grote grijns: 

Vanuit het Christendom kon je toch niet logisch nadenken? Alles was volgens jou toch gebaseerd op mysterie. Nu mag het opeens wel?  :schrik:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Fnuist_ 
> *Ook kan deze joodschristelijke moraal niet achter een boodschapper staan die pedosexueel was*


Als trouwen met een meisje van 12 pedosexueel betekent wat was Jozef dan volgens jou toen hij zich verloofde met Maria (moeder van Jezus). Zij was toen immers ook 12.

En wel eens de leeftijden van de vrouwen van tig Bijbelse profeten bestudeerd? Stuk voor stuk piepjong hoor.

Meten met 2 maten, noemen ze dat.  :jammer:

----------


## sjemsen

De islam is in Vervulling gegaan 

door de Bijbelse profetie die zegt dat de Here het volk der Chaldeen zal op wekken, dat schrikkelijke volk, en een vreemde god zal laten aanbidden die zijn eer ontleent uit schuld en boete, die de breedte der aarde zal veroveren, woonsteden in bezit nemende die de zijne niet zijn.

meer niet !

hahaha

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Als trouwen met een meisje van 12 pedosexueel betekent wat was Jozef dan volgens jou toen hij zich verloofde met Maria (moeder van Jezus). Zij was toen immers ook 12.
> *



Dat zou kunnen, maar dit is nieuw voor mij. Bron? Want daar ben ik nu wel erg benieuwn naar. Wat betreft Paulus, heb je helemaal gelijk.
Het Christendom is niet wat Jezus voor ogen had. Maar -daar gaan we weer- in veel opzichten de Islam niet wat Mohammed beoogde.

----------


## sjemsen

Jhanosch jij bent een echte grappenmaker.

Ik zal je eens wat vertellen. Er is 1 god en dat is Allah en dat is geen veronderstelling maar een feit. Allah heeft de thaurat, de bijbel en de koran gemaakt, als barmhartigheid van zijn zijde voor de mens. Hij bracht de mens van het duister naar het licht. Maar wat is er echter gebeurd. De joden hadden de taurat veranderd, waarna Allah Jezus had gestuurd om de juiste boodschap te verkondigen. Vervolgens hebben de Joden getracht Jezus te doden maar dat is hun niet gelukt in plaats daarvan hebben zij iemand gekruisigd die op hem leek met de wil van Allah. Allah heeft Jezus naar hem opgeheven en aan het Einde der tijd zal Jezus terugkomen en hetgeen rechtzetten waar wij van mening over verschillen. 

Wist je dat de hemel op het punt staat om te barsten en de aarde op het punt staat om te splijten vanwege dat zij zeggen dat hij zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen. Hij is behoeftloos en heeft geen zoon nodig. 

Als je gelovig bent dan erken je net als ik dat God geen fouten maakt, want hij is God. 

Maar vertel mij dan het volgende: Het christendom is toch een monotheistische geloof. Dat is toch de basis van de grote religies of niet? 

Maar hoe komt het dan dat jullie in meerdere goden geloven. Jullie zeggen dat God zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen, wat dus in houdt dat er twee goden zijn in plaats van 1. Want ik ben een mens en mijn zoon is ook een mens. Dus dat klopt alvast niet!!!

Ten tweede zeggen jullie dat Maria een heilige maagd is, maar volgens jullie had ze ook een man. Dus dat klopt ook niet!!!

Ten derde vertel mij eens; hoe kan de zoon van God uit de baarmoeder van een vrouw komen?

Jezus was slechts een profeet en zijn moeder was een heilige vrouw. At hij dan niet en dronk hij dan niet en werd Jezus dan ook niet moe, net als wij, kijk hoe duidelijk de tekenen zijn. Hoe kunnen jullie hem in een postitie verheven die niemand toekomt. God heeft geen zoon, God is 1. 

En jullie zeggen dat hij de zoon van God is, dus dan is hij ook een God en willen jullie mij vertellen, dat jullie een God hebben gekruisigd. 

Denk eerst goed na voor je wat zegt JHanosch. Dit zijn de feiten God is 1 en de Islam is de geloof van de rechtgeleidenen. Daar zal de hele mensheid achterkomen.

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Jhanosch jij bent een echte grappenmaker.
> 
> Ik zal je eens wat vertellen. Er is 1 god en dat is Allah en dat is geen veronderstelling maar een feit. Allah heeft de thaurat, de bijbel en de koran gemaakt, als barmhartigheid van zijn zijde voor de mens. Hij bracht de mens van het duister naar het licht. Maar wat is er echter gebeurd. De joden hadden de taurat veranderd, waarna Allah Jezus had gestuurd om de juiste boodschap te verkondigen. Vervolgens hebben de Joden getracht Jezus te doden maar dat is hun niet gelukt in plaats daarvan hebben zij iemand gekruisigd die op hem leek met de wil van Allah. Allah heeft Jezus naar hem opgeheven en aan het Einde der tijd zal Jezus terugkomen en hetgeen rechtzetten waar wij van mening over verschillen. 
> 
> Wist je dat de hemel op het punt staat om te barsten en de aarde op het punt staat om te splijten vanwege dat zij zeggen dat hij zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen. Hij is behoeftloos en heeft geen zoon nodig. 
> 
> Als je gelovig bent dan erken je net als ik dat God geen fouten maakt, want hij is God. 
> 
> ...



Je komt zeker net kijken! Inmiddels ben ik dezelfde vragen over G-ds Zoon nogal zat! En zal ik later maar gaan posten om wat moslim begrip te vangen! Zal 't lukken? Denk 't wel!

----------


## sjemsen

Na Jezus kwam de profeet Mohammed(as) omdat de mensen de bijbel ook hadden veranderd. Profeet Mohammed(as) zei dat hij de laatste profeet was en dat er na heem geen profeet meer zal komen. Allah heeft een belofte gedaan dat de Koran nooit zou worden veranderd en dat is ook nooit gebeurd en zal ook nooit gebeuren. Waarom is er na de profeet Mohammed(as) geen soortgelijke geloof gekomen als het jodendom, christendom of de Islam. Dit omdat Mohammed(as) de laatse profeet was die Allah heeft gestuurd. Het jodendom, christendom en Islam hebben allemaal dezelde basis en lijken ook heel erg veel 
op elkaar echter zijn de taurat en de bijbel veranderd. Wij moslims geloven ook in profeet Mozes(as) en profeet Jezus(Isa as). Maar de bijbel en taurat bevatten veranderingen en dus geen volkomen waarheid. Het is net als een multipel choice vraag, de antwoorden lijken heel erg veel op elkaar, maar slechts 1 antwoord is juist: de Islam.

----------


## sjemsen

Post maar wat je wil Righteous, ik weet wat klopt en daar gaat het mij om. Het enige wat ik probeerde was om mensen zoals jij duidelijk te maken dat je op het verkeerde pad zit. En een feit blijft een feit. Trouwens de naam Righteous doet jou geen recht aan.

----------


## sjemsen

Wij noemen God, Allah, Prachtig is zijn naam en verheven is hij boven alles. Als wij Zijn Naam horen dan weten wij over wie het gaat, terwijl jullie God met alles associeren. Dan zeggen jullie, oh wat een goddelijke vrouw of wat heeft hij een goddelijke lichaam, waarmee jullie het woord God onrecht aandoen. Bij ons kan dat echter niet dat is ook waarom het Allah is in plaats van dat wij god zeggen. Dus zo noemen wij G-d.

Geprezen is hij, Allah die hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## sjemsen

Hij heeft zichzelf de Naam Allah gegeven en nu is ook wel duidelijk waarom, he?

Righteous  :sniper:

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Hij heeft zichzelf de Naam Allah gegeven en nu is ook wel duidelijk waarom, he?
> 
> Righteous *



Hij geeft Zichzelf de Naam Allah(Swt) en zeg dat Hij geen Andere Namen heeft Gerechtvaardigd op de Arabische 99 Entiteiten na ?BEst wel krom!

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Post maar wat je wil Righteous, ik weet wat klopt en daar gaat het mij om. Het enige wat ik probeerde was om mensen zoals jij duidelijk te maken dat je op het verkeerde pad zit. En een feit blijft een feit. Trouwens de naam Righteous doet jou geen recht aan.*



Ik zal zeker later posten! Zie maar hoe gelijk ik ga krijgen!  :boogjes:

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *In de meest letterlijke zin van het woord heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Christenen doen alles wat Jezus heeft verboden te doen en laten na alles wat Jezus heeft geboden te doen. Het Paulinisch Christendom (zoals we dat vandaag de ga kennen) is vnl gestoeld op de leer van Paulus en niet op de leer van Jezus.
> 
> Jezus zegt: ik ben gekomen om de wetten van de Thora te prediken, te bevestigen en na te leven.
> 
> Paulus zegt: ik heb Jezus in een visioen (??) gezien en hij heeft me verteld om alle wetten af te schaffen.
> 
> Paulus heeft Jezus nooit gezien, gesproken of wat dan ook. Jacobus (broer van Jezus en een van zijn geliefde volgelingen)) was zeer boos op wat Paulus zoal opschreef en verkondigde.
> 
> Valt het kwartje of moet ik nog meer zeggen?*


Als de Heer Jezus de Thora moet bevestigen waarom krijgt Hij dan een aparte Boek, die geen Koran heet, maar de Evangelie~!

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Jhanosch jij bent een echte grappenmaker.
> 
> Ik zal je eens wat vertellen. Er is 1 god en dat is Allah en dat is geen veronderstelling maar een feit. Allah heeft de thaurat, de bijbel en de koran gemaakt, als barmhartigheid van zijn zijde voor de mens. Hij bracht de mens van het duister naar het licht. Maar wat is er echter gebeurd. De joden hadden de taurat veranderd, waarna Allah Jezus had gestuurd om de juiste boodschap te verkondigen. Vervolgens hebben de Joden getracht Jezus te doden maar dat is hun niet gelukt in plaats daarvan hebben zij iemand gekruisigd die op hem leek met de wil van Allah. Allah heeft Jezus naar hem opgeheven en aan het Einde der tijd zal Jezus terugkomen en hetgeen rechtzetten waar wij van mening over verschillen. 
> 
> Wist je dat de hemel op het punt staat om te barsten en de aarde op het punt staat om te splijten vanwege dat zij zeggen dat hij zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen. Hij is behoeftloos en heeft geen zoon nodig. 
> 
> Als je gelovig bent dan erken je net als ik dat God geen fouten maakt, want hij is God. 
> 
> ...



Waarom doet men toch zoveel moeite om uit te leggen wat niet uit te leggen valt. Toegegeven -ben ook maar een mens- doe dat ook. Gods zoon helemaal in het begin van de Schepping is symbolisch bedoelt.
Ik kan nu wel weer een heel betoog gaan houden, maar dat doe ik niet. Voor mij zijn deze dingen duidelijk;

1. God vind het niet erg als ik wel zou denken dat Hij een zoon had, ook niet als ik het symbolisch zou zien.
2. De aarde en de hemel staan niet op splijten om die overtuiging. God weer wel ergere problemen te verzinnen, om dat eventueel te doen.
3. Je zegt het zelf God heeft geen behoefte.
Hij behoeft dus niet 3 keer aanbeden te worden
Hij behoeft niet dat ik van de 10.000 boeken de juiste lees
Hij behoeft mij niet te testen

Maar zoals jij het zegt is hij behoefteloos, en toch weer niet.
Neem nou van mij aan, dat we deze zaken in het stoffelijke nooit zullen oplossen. Laten we daar dan mee ophouden, en onze tijd stoppen in verdraagzaamheid en broeder liefde. En of Jezus nou wel of niet aan het kruis stierf? Soory ik was er niet bij, net zo min als ik erbij was toen de Koran gemaakt werd, en Mohammed leefde.

----------


## sjemsen

Als de Heer Jezus de Thora moet bevestigen waarom krijgt Hij dan een aparte Boek, die geen Koran heet, maar de Evangelie~! 

Righteous

Omdat Allah het zo wou. Want als je zou gaat praten nou dat kan ik ook, waarom heeft Mozes dan niet de bijbel geopenbaard in plaats van de taurat.

tjonge tjonge

----------


## sjemsen

bambambam

Ik denk wel dat God het degelijk erg vind dat men gelooft dat hij een Zoon, heeft echter dat is de grootste lijn die moslims en christenen van elkaar onderscheiden. Zou hij het niet erg vinden dan had Hij dat niet in de Koran vermeld. Maar ach ja, het is maar wat je gelooft he.

En aan Hem behoren alle Schone namen toe, vandaar die 99 namen.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Als de Heer Jezus de Thora moet bevestigen waarom krijgt Hij dan een aparte Boek, die geen Koran heet, maar de Evangelie~! 
> 
> Righteous
> 
> Omdat Allah het zo wou. Want als je zou gaat praten nou dat kan ik ook, waarom heeft Mozes dan niet de bijbel geopenbaard in plaats van de taurat.
> 
> tjonge tjonge*


We waren er niet bij, jij ook niet dus we mogen er niet over OORDELEN.
Het is allemaal van horen zeggen. Mijn buurman kan wel komen en zeggen Allah wilde dit en dat, net als wat Paulus heeft gedaan met betrekking tot zijn droom over Jezus. Enne, dan heb je nog het Thomas evangelie. Maar dat zal ook wel niet erkend worden. Wel eens van gehoord? Is door ons koningshuis gered, wist je zeker ook niet. Als Koningin Juliana niet had ingegrepen hadden wij deze teksten nooit te zien gekregen. Waren in het Aramees geschreven, komt uit de tijd van Jezus, en is waarschijnlijk door een volgeling tijdens zijn leven gemaakt.

1 En hij zei: Wie de betekenis van deze woorden vindt, zal de dood niet smaken. 
2 Jezus zei: Laat hij die zoekt niet ophouden te zoeken totdat hij vindt. En als hij vindt, zal hij verward zijn en als hij verward is, zal hij zich verwonderen. En als hij zich verwonderd heeft, zal hij overal boven staan en tot rust komen. 
3 Jezus zei: Als zij, die u trachten mee te slepen, tot u zeggen: Zie, het Koninkrijk is boven de aarde', dan zullen de vogels u vr zijn. Als ze tot u zeggen: Het is onder de aarde', dan zullen de vissen in de zee u voorgaan.
Maar het Koninkrijk is binnen in u en het is in uw zien. Wie zichzelf kennen, zullen het vinden; wie zichzelf kennen, zullen weten dat zij zonen zijn van de Levende Vader. Maar als u zichzelf niet zult kennen, dan leeft u in armoede en bent u die armoede. 
4 Jezus zei: Een wijze man zal niet aarzelen een klein kind van zeven dagen te vragen naar de plaats van het leven, en hij zal leven. Want vele eersten zullen laatsten worden en laatsten worden eersten en ze zullen eenling worden. 
5 Jezus zei: Ken wat je voor je ziet en wat voor je verborgen is, zal aan je worden geopenbaard. Want er is niets dat verborgen is, wat niet geopenbaard zal worden. 
6 Zijn leerlingen vroegen hem en zeiden tot hem: Wilt U dat wij vasten? En hoe moeten we bidden? Moeten we aalmoezen geven? En van welk voedsel moeten we ons onthouden?
Jezus zei: Vertel geen leugens en doe niet wat je haat, want alles zal aan het daglicht treden. Niets is verborgen, dat niet openbaar zal worden en niets zal bedekt blijven zonder ontsluierd te worden. 
7 Jezus zei: Gelukkig is de leeuw die door de mens wordt gegeten, en de leeuw wordt die mens. En vervloekt is de mens die door de leeuw wordt gegeten, en de leeuw zal die mens worden. 
8 En hij zei: De mens is als een wijze visser, die zijn net uitwierp in de zee. Toen hij het ophaalde, zat het vol kleine vissen. Tussen deze ontdekte de wijze visser een grote, goede vis. Hij wierp alle kleine vissen terug in de zee en koos zonder moeite de grote vis. Wie oren heeft om te horen, hij luistere. 
9 Jezus zei: Zie, de zaaier kwam naar buiten, vulde zijn hand en wierp. Een gedeelte viel op de weg, de vogels kwamen en verzamelden het. Een ander deel viel op de rots, schoot geen wortel in de aarde en zond geen aren op ten hemel. Een ander deel viel op doornen. Ze verstikten het zaad en de wormen aten het op. Een ander deel viel op goede aarde en die bracht goede vrucht voort. Het droeg 60 per maat en 120 per maat.

----------


## sjemsen

Bambambam

Jij geeft aan dat Gods zoon als symbolisch werd gebruikt. Waarom vragen jullie Jezus dan altijd om hulp etc. Het is toch God die helpt en niet Jezus. Waarom hoor ik christenen zeggen oh Here Jezus geef ons de kracht om.....? Het is toch God die geeft en niet Jezus en waarom here Jezus, het is toch God die de Heer de werelden is. Nou symbolisch? Dat betwijfel ik ten zeerste.

----------


## sjemsen

Bambambang

Wij waren er inderdaad niet bij, maar ik geloof in wat naar de mensheid is toegezonden. Jij bent toch ook gelovig nou dat weet je dat alles volgens de beschikking van God verloopt en niet anders. Wij zijn niet zijn zonen, maar zijn dienaren. Hoe heeft de mensheid het lef omzichzelf zijn kinderen te noemen, moordenaars, verkrachters etc. Wij zijn zijn dienaren inderdaad en niet meer een ook niet minder. Volg zijn weg en hij zal je in het hiernamaals voor eeuwig belonen.

Geprezen is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Bambambang
> 
> Wij waren er inderdaad niet bij, maar ik geloof in wat naar de mensheid is toegezonden. Jij bent toch ook gelovig nou dat weet je dat alles volgens de beschikking van God verloopt en niet anders. Wij zijn niet zijn zonen, maar zijn dienaren. Hoe heeft de mensheid het lef omzichzelf zijn kinderen te noemen, moordenaars, verkrachters etc. Wij zijn zijn dienaren inderdaad en niet meer een ook niet minder. Volg zijn weg en hij zal je in het hiernamaals voor eeuwig belonen.
> 
> Geprezen is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen.*


Ik wil het je wel uitleggen, maar je hoofd zit zo vol met jouw visie, dat je het hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet zal begrijpen. Alles wat je nu leest zijn al symbolen, letters zijn symbolen en via symbolen leren wij elkaar wat we weten in een taal die we nu begrijpen. Zo was dat vroeger ook. Om duidelijk te maken dat iets uit God ontsprong gelijk zijn evenbeeld en gelijkenis, was het toen symbolisch makkelijk uit te leggen, als zijnde zijn Zoon. Jezus heeft tijdens zijn leven God vaak Vader genoemd, net zoals hij zij: Gij zijt Godenzonen". We kunnen nu wel weer alles uit de kast gaan halen omdat te ontkennen, maar dit is het enige van het Christendom wat ik wel geloof. Dat de gehele mensheid Qua ziel een afsplitsing is van Hij die Is. Als er niks anders dan God bestaat, leg mij dan ns uit, waar wij ander kunnen bestaan, dan In Hem. En wat anders jij en ik kunnen zijn Dan hem. Het mooie van alles is, dat Jezus zichzelf nooit op een voetstuk heeft willen zetten. Dat heeft de mens gedaan. Wat ik wel geloof is dat Jezus tijdens zijn leven zich herrinerde wie Hij en wij in werkelijkheid zijn. Dat geloof ik.
Toch ben ik wel benieuwd naar je antwoord. Haal hem nu is niet uit boeken. Maar in je eigen woorden. Als Allah alles is wat is, Er waar Hij is geen tijd en ruimte is. Waar ben jij nu dan, en uit wat ben je dan gemaakt. Leg uit.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Bambambam
> 
> Jij geeft aan dat Gods zoon als symbolisch werd gebruikt. Waarom vragen jullie Jezus dan altijd om hulp etc. Het is toch God die helpt en niet Jezus. Waarom hoor ik christenen zeggen oh Here Jezus geef ons de kracht om.....? Het is toch God die geeft en niet Jezus en waarom here Jezus, het is toch God die de Heer de werelden is. Nou symbolisch? Dat betwijfel ik ten zeerste.*


Omdat Jezus heeft gezegd. De Vader en Ik zijn n. Waarmee hij bedoelde in Geest. Jezus herkende God in iedern om hem heen. Maar wist dat wij dat zelf niet meer herinnerde. Daarom riep hij tot God: Vader vergeef hen, zij weten niet wat ze doen.

En dat weten we nog niet.

----------


## sjemsen

God heeft ons geschapen en vorm gegeven toen wij in de baarmoeder zaten vervolgens blaaste hij een ziel de lichaam in waarna wij waren vervolmaakt. Ik begrijp wel wat jij bedoelt, spiritualiteit, gevoelens en emoties. Alles bestaat wat God heeft geschapen en wij zijn zijn schepselen. Hoe kan men zichzelf zoon van God noemen, terwijl die positie niemand kan worden toegekend. Dat is ook het punt dat de christenen van de moslims onderscheid. Wij zijn zijn dienaren en hij heeft ontzettend veel liefde voor ons, maar wij zijn niet zijn zonen en de hemelen staan wel degelijk op het punt te barsten omdat men zegt dat hij zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen. Hij is meest vergevensgezind, maar ook zeer hard in de bestraffing.

Geprezen is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *God heeft ons geschapen en vorm gegeven toen wij in de baarmoeder zaten vervolgens blaaste hij een ziel de lichaam in waarna wij waren vervolmaakt. Ik begrijp wel wat jij bedoelt, spiritualiteit, gevoelens en emoties. Alles bestaat wat God heeft geschapen en wij zijn zijn schepselen. Hoe kan men zichzelf zoon van God noemen, terwijl die positie niemand kan worden toegekend. Dat is ook het punt dat de christenen van de moslims onderscheid. Wij zijn zijn dienaren en hij heeft ontzettend veel liefde voor ons, maar wij zijn niet zijn zonen en de hemelen staan wel degelijk op het punt te barsten omdat men zegt dat hij zichzelf een zoon heeft genomen. Hij is meest vergevensgezind, maar ook zeer hard in de bestraffing.
> 
> Geprezen is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*


Sjemsen, als dit jou visie is, dan zij het zo. De mijne is anders, en daar voel ik me goed bij. Zonder angst in iedergeval. Ik geloof in God, dat is het enige zekere. De rest vul ik in met aannemelijkheden. Wat niet in mijn plaatje past doe ik er niet bij. Maar toch heb je nog niet echt antwoord gegeven op de vraag die ik je stelde.

Als God alles is, en er is geen tijd en ruimte. Waar denk je dan waar alle zielen uit voortkomen. Uit hem toch? Dus zit er in jouw een stukje van Hem. Namelijk zijn adem. Maar als er geen daar is, en geen hier, waar zijn we nu dan?
Komt ook bij dat alles wat Allah geschapen heeft eeuwig is.

----------


## sjemsen

Jij denkt teveel in je eigen wereldje wat niet de realiteit is. Tuurlijk is er voor jouw jouw geloof en voor mij mijn geloof en geloven wij in hetgeen waarbij wij ons het prettigst voelen. Angst voor God is wel degelijk goed, omdat je op die manier toch van het slechte wegblijft en dat is een feit en dat weet je. Ik heb zowel liefde als angst voor God. Jij geeft aan dat wat niet in jouw plaatje past, jij er ook niet bij doet, net zoals jouw voorvaderen hebben gedaan met de bijbel. Dit past niet bij ons dus veranderen we het en zo is de bijbel ook verandert, maar zo werkt het geloof niet. Het geloof geeft aan wat mag en wat niet daar geven wij niet onze eigen opvulling aan, want dan is het geen religie van God maar een verzinsel. Mijn antwoord op jouw vraag is wij zijn hier op aarde en hij heeft ons geschapen en alles wat er om ons heen is.

Geloof je niet, nou maak dan maar gebruik van je eigen opvulling en we zullen zien of dat je zal baten.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

En welke tekenen/voorspellingen van de Profeet Mohammad sws zijn dan al uitgekomen?

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Jij denkt teveel in je eigen wereldje wat niet de realiteit is. Tuurlijk is er voor jouw jouw geloof en voor mij mijn geloof en geloven wij in hetgeen waarbij wij ons het prettigst voelen. Angst voor God is wel degelijk goed, omdat je op die manier toch van het slechte wegblijft en dat is een feit en dat weet je. Ik heb zowel liefde als angst voor God. Jij geeft aan dat wat niet in jouw plaatje past, jij er ook niet bij doet, net zoals jouw voorvaderen hebben gedaan met de bijbel. Dit past niet bij ons dus veranderen we het en zo is de bijbel ook verandert, maar zo werkt het geloof niet. Het geloof geeft aan wat mag en wat niet daar geven wij niet onze eigen opvulling aan, want dan is het geen religie van God maar een verzinsel. Mijn antwoord op jouw vraag is wij zijn hier op aarde en hij heeft ons geschapen en alles wat er om ons heen is.
> 
> Geloof je niet, nou maak dan maar gebruik van je eigen opvulling en we zullen zien of dat je zal baten.*


Volgens God komt iedern die een deugdelijk leven lijdt in het Paradijs. Nou, daar wil ik mijn best wel voor doen. Maar ik ben niet bang voor God. En volgens mij wil God dat ook niet, maar goed dat is een verschil in visie. Jij zegt dat ik teveel met mijn eigen realiteit bezig ben. Waarom? Dat er bij Allah geen tijd en ruimte is, komt ook voor bij jouw religie. Waarom leg je de vraag die ik je nu al 3 keer heb gevraagd niet in je eigen woorden uit?

Als er geen tijd en ruimte is. Waar is Allah dan, en waar ben jij uit 
gemaakt?

Toevoeging:

Als je bang bent voor God weerhoud dit je ervan om slechte dingen te doen.

Nu zeg je toch wel iets heel opmerkelijks. Want in de naam van wie worden er bommen in bussen tot ontploffing gebracht, word het goedgekeurd om vliegtuigen wolkenkrabbers in te lozen. Ik ben juist bang mijn vriend, dat angst voor God, de mensen juist de meest verderfelijke dingen kan laten doen. Een wijze les: ANGST IS NOOIT GOED.

ANGST LIJD NAAR BOOSHEID
BOOSHEID NAAR HAAT
HAAT NAAR DE DUISTERNIS

Komt je bekend voor?

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Volgens God komt iedern die een deugdelijk leven lijdt in het Paradijs. Nou, daar wil ik mijn best wel voor doen. Maar ik ben niet bang voor God. En volgens mij wil God dat ook niet, maar goed dat is een verschil in visie. Jij zegt dat ik teveel met mijn eigen realiteit bezig ben. Waarom? Dat er bij Allah geen tijd en ruimte is, komt ook voor bij jouw religie. Waarom leg je de vraag die ik je nu al 3 keer heb gevraagd niet in je eigen woorden uit?
> 
> Als er geen tijd en ruimte is. Waar is Allah dan, en waar ben jij uit 
> gemaakt?
> 
> Toevoeging:
> 
> Als je bang bent voor God weerhoud dit je ervan om slechte dingen te doen.
> ...

----------


## dr SiliconValley

''tijd'' en ''ruimte'' zijn niet eindeloos. Allah/God wel, Hij is Oneindig Groot. Vandaar dat Hij Eeuwig is en Almachtig en Alwetend, samengevat: Allah Akbar (God is Aller-Grootst)

maar goed zoals je eerder zei zullen nooit (in dit leven iig) Allah met woorden kunnen beschrijven. Daar is Hij te groot voor~!

----------


## sjemsen

Dat vliegtuigen de wolkenkrabbers invliegen, heeft niets met Islam te maken. Dat doen mensen zoals jij die met hun eigen opvulling van het geloof komen. Het geloof zegt het is verboden om onschuldige mensen te doden, laat dan een vers zien uit de Koran waarin staat dat het moorden van onschuldige mensen is toegestaan, als jij waarachtig bent. 
De spaanse inquisitie mocht toch ook niet van de bijbel of heb ik het verkeerd? He, maar toch gebeurde het.

En angst is wel degelijk goed, voorbeeld een jongen die bang voor zijn moeder is doet niet gauw iets wat zijn moeder afkeurt. Niet alleen om dat het zijn moeder is maar ook omdat hij bang voor haar is. 

Dus speel niet de domme, je weet waar ik het over heb.

Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Dat vliegtuigen de wolkenkrabbers invliegen, heeft niets met Islam te maken. Dat doen mensen zoals jij die met hun eigen opvulling van het geloof komen. Het geloof zegt het is verboden om onschuldige mensen te doden, laat dan een vers zien uit de Koran waarin staat dat het moorden van onschuldige mensen is toegestaan, als jij waarachtig bent. 
> De spaanse inquisitie mocht toch ook niet van de bijbel of heb ik het verkeerd? He, maar toch gebeurde het.
> 
> En angst is wel degelijk goed, voorbeeld een jongen die bang voor zijn moeder is doet niet gauw iets wat zijn moeder afkeurt. Niet alleen om dat het zijn moeder is maar ook omdat hij bang voor haar is. 
> 
> Dus speel niet de domme, je weet waar ik het over heb.
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*


Zie je nou dat je niet goed leest wat ik bedoel! Zeg ik ergens in mijn stukje, dat de Islam daar voor staat! Islam is geen boos geloof, en dat zal ik nooit beweren, maar doordat dingen uit hun context zijn vergeleken bij deze tijd, boezemt het angst in. En ik zeg je dat mensen uit angst hele stomme en domme dingen kunnen doen. Wil je dit ontkennen? En bij de Christenen heb je precies zo van die eikels waar je moe van word, en allemaal door angst. Angst is de grootste boosdoener in de maatschappij. En ik zeg jou, dat God, Allah niet wilt dat je bang bent. Hij wil dat jij laat zien wat de kracht van liefde is.
Maar goed, we zitten niet op n lijn, dat geeft niet. Ik kan het fout hebben jij kan het fout hebben. Leef daarom gewoon goed en eerlijk, dan komen we elkaar in het hiernamaals wel tegen, en zullen we lachen om de domme ideeen die we hadden.


Gr

BBB

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> * dan heb je nog het Thomas evangelie. Maar dat zal ook wel niet erkend worden. Wel eens van gehoord? Is door ons koningshuis gered, wist je zeker ook niet. Als Koningin Juliana niet had ingegrepen hadden wij deze teksten nooit te zien gekregen. Waren in het Aramees geschreven, komt uit de tijd van Jezus, en is waarschijnlijk door een volgeling tijdens zijn leven gemaakt.
> 
> *


 het thomas evangelie is enkele honderden jaren na het jaar nul geschreven!!

Door een rooms katholiek iemand die moslim is geworden.
Door zelf het evangelie te schrijven, kon hij tegen het Christelijke geloof aan trappen.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *het thomas evangelie is enkele honderden jaren na het jaar nul geschreven!!
> 
> Door een rooms katholiek iemand die moslim is geworden.
> Door zelf het evangelie te schrijven, kon hij tegen het Christelijke geloof aan trappen.*


en waarom zou die moslim zijn geworden?

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Dat vliegtuigen de wolkenkrabbers invliegen, heeft niets met Islam te maken. Dat doen mensen zoals jij die met hun eigen opvulling van het geloof komen. Het geloof zegt het is verboden om onschuldige mensen te doden, laat dan een vers zien uit de Koran waarin staat dat het moorden van onschuldige mensen is toegestaan, als jij waarachtig bent. 
> De spaanse inquisitie mocht toch ook niet van de bijbel of heb ik het verkeerd? He, maar toch gebeurde het.
> 
> En angst is wel degelijk goed, voorbeeld een jongen die bang voor zijn moeder is doet niet gauw iets wat zijn moeder afkeurt. Niet alleen om dat het zijn moeder is maar ook omdat hij bang voor haar is. 
> 
> Dus speel niet de domme, je weet waar ik het over heb.
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*


Jammer dat foute intepretatie van de koran zo vaak voorkomt bij moslims de laatste tijd.


Maar volgens mij ligt het niet aan de foute intepretatie, maar aan de foute leer ansich, die is verkeerd, gelukkig maar dat de meeste moslims dat boek maar met een korreltje zout nemen anders zag de wereld er nog slechter uit.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *het thomas evangelie is enkele honderden jaren na het jaar nul geschreven!!
> 
> Door een rooms katholiek iemand die moslim is geworden.
> Door zelf het evangelie te schrijven, kon hij tegen het Christelijke geloof aan trappen.*


Hoe kom je daarbij rinuz, ik zie geen tegenstelling in dat evangelie met de rest ?


Het is een heel mooi evangelie.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Hoe kom je daarbij rinuz, ik zie geen tegenstelling in dat evangelie met de rest ?
> 
> 
> Het is een heel mooi evangelie.*


Wordt het tijd om de evangelien eens goed te lezen.

----------


## rinuz

Het Thomas evangelie maakt onderdeel uit van de Nag Hammadi bibliotheek. Deze boeken zijn geschreven door gnostici en niet door volgelingen van Christus.
Gnostici zijn menen die denken dat je verlossing kunt bereiken door kennis (grieks: gnosis) op te doen. Daarom proberen zij hun kennis overal uit op te doen (o.a. uit de Bijbel dus) en die in te passen in hun eigen inzichten. Zoals je misschien al uit het voorgaande hebt kunnen opmaken is het dus een stroming die uit is op ' zelfverlossing' : je moet zelf zoveel mogelijk kennis te maken om ' verlicht' te worden. 

De uitgangsprincipes van de gnostiek staan haaks op die van het christendom.

Het is daarom logisch dat de boeken geschreven door gnostici geen onderdeel van de christelijke bijbel uitmaken. 
Hun vorm van christendom is namelijk niet de leer die Jezus Christus aan zijn volgelingen onderricht heeft, maar een eigen interpretatie ervan.Zie ook http://www.gnosis.org/ voor informatie over het gedachtengoed. Veel dingen lijken op het christendom, maar zijn het dus niet.

----------


## sjemsen

Maar volgens mij ligt het niet aan de foute intepretatie, maar aan de foute leer ansich, die is verkeerd, gelukkig maar dat de meeste moslims dat boek maar met een korreltje zout nemen anders zag de wereld er nog slechter uit. 

maar aan de foute leer ansich, die is verkeerd, 

Wel heel dubbelzinnig wat je hier zegt!!

Heb je ooit geschiedenis gehad mahden of niet? Kijk dan maar terug naar de geschiedenis en dan zul je zien dat de moslims suprieur waren aan alle andere volkeren. Op het gebied van kennis als op militaire gebied, omdat zij hun religie volgden zoals het moest. De reden dat het niet zo goed gaat met de moslims gaat is omdat er inderdaad velen zijn die het Boek met een korreltjke zout nemen, om het zo maar te zeggen. Tevens kan ik je dit vertellen als de moslims van vroeger "het Boek ook met een korreltje zout hadden genomen", dan had Europa nooit de verlichting gezien. In Europa wisten ze niet eens wat zeep was totdat de Moslims ermee kwamen. En de huidige cijfers die wij gebruiken komen ook van de moslims. De basis van alle wetenschap komt van de moslims. De eerste chirurg was een moslims etc etc etc.Dus kan ik je vertellen dat als de huidige moslims naar de wijze van het boek zouden leven, zoals het hoort, dan zou de wereld er vele malen beter uit hebben gezien. Zowel op wetenschappelijke gebied als op elk andere gebied.

Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Maar volgens mij ligt het niet aan de foute intepretatie, maar aan de foute leer ansich, die is verkeerd, gelukkig maar dat de meeste moslims dat boek maar met een korreltje zout nemen anders zag de wereld er nog slechter uit. 
> 
> maar aan de foute leer ansich, die is verkeerd, 
> 
> Wel heel dubbelzinnig wat je hier zegt!!
> 
> Heb je ooit geschiedenis gehad mahden of niet? Kijk dan maar terug naar de geschiedenis en dan zul je zien dat de moslims suprieur waren aan alle andere volkeren. Op het gebied van kennis als op militaire gebied, omdat zij hun religie volgden zoals het moest. De reden dat het niet zo goed gaat met de moslims gaat is omdat er inderdaad velen zijn die het Boek met een korreltjke zout nemen, om het zo maar te zeggen. Tevens kan ik je dit vertellen als de moslims van vroeger "het Boek ook met een korreltje zout hadden genomen", dan had Europa nooit de verlichting gezien. In Europa wisten ze niet eens wat zeep was totdat de Moslims ermee kwamen. En de huidige cijfers die wij gebruiken komen ook van de moslims. De basis van alle wetenschap komt van de moslims. De eerste chirurg was een moslims etc etc etc.Dus kan ik je vertellen dat als de huidige moslims naar de wijze van het boek zouden leven, zoals het hoort, dan zou de wereld er vele malen beter uit hebben gezien. Zowel op wetenschappelijke gebied als op elk andere gebied.
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*


de laatste 3 honderd jaar, precies de tijd dat er zoveel is uitgevonden, hoor je niets van moslims die iets uitgevonden hebben, helemaal niets behalve narigheid,

en de kennis waar je over spreekt, komt regelrecht van de klassieken, niet uit zichzelf. 

Wel is het zo dat door de moslims van toen Europa de klassieken weer zijn gaan herwaarderen, de verlichting en de renescance is daar het gevolg van.

Toch gek eigenlijk dat de moslims niet hebben kunnen doorkapitaliseren op hun voorsprong die ze hadden in de donkere middeleeuwen.

Heeft te maken met het feit dat het tweede beest opkwam en in oorlog kwam met het eerste, en eigenlijk nogsteeds is.

----------


## Mhden

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Het Thomas evangelie maakt onderdeel uit van de Nag Hammadi bibliotheek. Deze boeken zijn geschreven door gnostici en niet door volgelingen van Christus.
> Gnostici zijn menen die denken dat je verlossing kunt bereiken door kennis (grieks: gnosis) op te doen. Daarom proberen zij hun kennis overal uit op te doen (o.a. uit de Bijbel dus) en die in te passen in hun eigen inzichten. Zoals je misschien al uit het voorgaande hebt kunnen opmaken is het dus een stroming die uit is op ' zelfverlossing' : je moet zelf zoveel mogelijk kennis te maken om ' verlicht' te worden. 
> 
> De uitgangsprincipes van de gnostiek staan haaks op die van het christendom.
> 
> Het is daarom logisch dat de boeken geschreven door gnostici geen onderdeel van de christelijke bijbel uitmaken. 
> Hun vorm van christendom is namelijk niet de leer die Jezus Christus aan zijn volgelingen onderricht heeft, maar een eigen interpretatie ervan.Zie ook http://www.gnosis.org/ voor informatie over het gedachtengoed. Veel dingen lijken op het christendom, maar zijn het dus niet.*


Ik weet zeker dat het Thomas Evangelie net als die van Filippus in de bijbel waren gekomen als men ze toen hadden gekend, rinuz, er staat helemaal niets in wat tegen de Geest indruist.


Integendeel juist, ze versterken en verduidelijken de goede boodschap.


http://www.thomasevangelie.nl/start.htm


Volgens mij maakt rinuz de fout die elke religist vaak maakt, dat is namelijk iets 100% onfeilbaar waar of onwaar verklaren, dat kan niemand, niet de wetenschapper, niet de man in de straat en niet de schrijvers van de bijbel.

Alleen G-d zelf kan dat.

De mens moet het doen met zijn eigen vaak uitstekend werkend boerenverstand en intuitie, ook in religieuze zaken.

Onze logica, gevoel en opvoeding, dat is het enige wat we hebben en wie echt goed nadenkt of de fylosofische discussie beschouwt tot en met Quine, ziet dat onze taal niets anders is dan een beeld (simulatie) van de wereld om ons heen, niets meer en niets minder.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Dat zou kunnen, maar dit is nieuw voor mij. Bron? Want daar ben ik nu wel erg benieuwn naar. Wat betreft Paulus, heb je helemaal gelijk.
> Het Christendom is niet wat Jezus voor ogen had. Maar -daar gaan we weer- in veel opzichten de Islam niet wat Mohammed beoogde.*


Bronnen zijn diverse boeken en internetsites waarin de leeftijden van Bijbelfiguren ter sprake komt. Zo ook die van Maria. Die was 12 toen ze met Jozef was hetgeen normaal in die tijd was volgens de joodse wet.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rightious_ 
> *Als de Heer Jezus de Thora moet bevestigen waarom krijgt Hij dan een aparte Boek, die geen Koran heet, maar de Evangelie~!*


Om de joden duidelijk te maken dat hij de beloofde Messias is hetgeen zij tot op de dag niet geloven.

Overigens is het Evangelie zoals het is gedocumenteerd niet wat Jezus heeft gezegd. Het NT is later in het licht van de visie van Paulus geschreven en op vele vlakken tig malen herschreven waarbij niet werd geaarzeld om toe te voegen of weg te laten.

Het Evangelie dwz precies datgeen wat Jezus heeft gezegd bestaat misschien voor 10%. De resterende 90% is foetsie.

----------


## sjemsen

Nou Mahden het woordje narigheid hebben wij niet uitgevonden maar dat waren de middeleeuwse christenen.  :knipoog:  

En ik weet niet wat jouw bronnen zijn, maar de huidegie wetenschap en al hetgeen waar Europa op is gebaseert heeft wel degelijk veel te danken aan de Islam. En die nonsens van jouw, met je beest hou dat maar voor jezelf. Er is geen tweede beest en er is ook nooit een eerste beest geweest, maar slechts verlichting. Dus let op je woorden en ga zorgvuldig om met je woorden, voordat je zo maar zaken beest noemt. 
Want volgens mij is er maar 1 echte beest en dat ben jij.

Wel is het zo dat door de moslims van toen Europa de klassieken weer zijn gaan herwaarderen, de verlichting en de renescance is daar het gevolg van. 

En hoe kom je hiernou bij, je voorvaderen wisten destijds niet eens wat zeep was laat staan andere zaken. De moslims hielden destijds al operaties terwijl jouw voorouders alleen konden amputeren. Raadpleeg je bronnen en kom niet met lariekoek aanzetten.

Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## Mhden

> 111. En zij zeggen: "Niemand, behalve de Joden en de Christenen, zal ooit de hemel binnengaan." Dat zijn hun ijdele wensen. Zeg: "Toont uw bewijs, als je waarachtig bent".


 toon die van u maar is eerst, want u vaagt duizenden jaren joodse overlevering weg.





> 112. Nee, wie zich volledig aan God onderwerpt en goede daden verricht, zal zijn beloning bij zijn Heer hebben. Vrees noch droefheid zal over hem komen.


 Wie kan daar tegen zijn !!





> 113. De Joden zeggen: "De Christenen hebben geen ware grondslag en de Christenen zeggen: "De Joden hebben geen ware grondslag", terwijl zij beiden hetzelfde Boek lezen. Hetzelfde zeggen degenen, die geen kennis hebben. Maar God zal op de Dag der Opstanding uitspraak doen in hun geschil.


 De joden hebben gelijk omdat zij doen wat hun profetie heeft voorspeld, nl de messias niet zien toen Hij er was, en Hem zelfs doorboren om wat Hij was.
(zie bv Jesaja 53 en Zacharia 13: 6 en verder)





> 116. En zij zeggen: "God heeft Zich een zoon verwekt. Heilig is Hij. Neen, alles, wat in de hemelen en op aarde is, behoort Hem toe en alles gehoorzaamt Hem. 
> 
> 117. Wondere Schepper van de hemelen en aarde. Wanneer Hij iets besluit, zegt Hij slechts: "Wees" en het wordt".


 Helemaal eens, en wanneer hij in _de jonge vrouw***_ , _de spruit, zijn metgelzel_  laat geboren worden als mens, is dat ook helemaal geen probleem, de Here zegt slechts wees, en de geschiedenis zoals Hij die voor ogen heeft, is.




> 118. En de onwetenden zeggen: "Waarom spreekt God niet tot ons, of, komt er geen teken tot ons?" Zo spraken ook degenen, die vr hen waren. Hun harten zijn aan elkander gelijk. Wij hebben de tekenen voorzeker duidelijk gemaakt, voor een volk, dat standvastig gelooft.


 Daar zit geen enkel bewijs in, dat had iedereen wel kunnen zeggen.




> 121. Zij, wie Wij het Boek hebben gegeven, volgen het na, zoals het behoort te worden nagevolgd; dezen zijn het, die er in geloven. En die er niet in geloven, zullen de verliezers zijn.


 Sorry hoor maar tot nu toe zijn moslims meestal toch echt de verliezers, zelfs in Irak sterven er dagelijks meer moslims door moslims dan ongelovigen door moslims, dat zie je bij alle aanslagen van Moslims waarvan er in de derde wereld de meeste zijn!





> 122. O, gij kinderen Israls, gedenkt Mijn gunsten die Ik jullie bewees, dat Ik jullie boven de volkeren verhief.


 Inderdaad, maar dan wel het echt volk Israels, de (geestelijke) joden.




> 123. En vrees de Dag, waarop geen ziel een andere ziel van nut kan zijn, waarop geen losprijs van haar zal worden aanvaard, geen voorspraak haar zal baten, noch zullen zij worden geholpen.


 tja, die kenden we al.




***meestal maagd, vooral in die tijd.

----------


## Mhden

> *Sjemson:
> En hoe kom je hiernou bij, je voorvaderen wisten destijds niet eens wat zeep was laat staan andere zaken. De moslims hielden destijds al operaties terwijl jouw voorouders alleen konden amputeren. Raadpleeg je bronnen en kom niet met lariekoek aanzetten.
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen.*


Als ze toen al zo superieur waren waarom zijn ze nu dan zo inferieur, al meerdere eeuwen?!

Klink als onversneden moslimpropaganda wat je allemaal aanhaalt, zonder enige wetenschappelijke reflectie.

----------


## sjemsen

De joden hebben gelijk omdat zij doen wat hun profetie heeft voorspeld, nl de messias niet zien toen Hij er was, en Hem zelfs doorboren om wat Hij was.
(zie bv Jesaja 53 en Zacharia 13: 6 en verder) 

Ja in jouw ogen misschien. De joden verloochenden Jezus daarom is de taurat ook veranderd. En Joden waren inderdaad de uitverkorenen, maar zoals ik al zei, waren. Joden zijn koppig en dat heeft hun de das omgedaan. Kijk alleen maar naar de geschiedenis, toen God de joden van de faroa redden en de zee voor ze had geopend, hoe hadden ze hem toen bedankt. Door een gouden kalf te aanbidden die zij zelf hadden gemaakt, terwijl Mozes de berg op ging. Nou dit zegt al meer dan genoeg over de Joden. Joden houden alleen van zichzelf en kunnen het ook niet aanvaarden dat God tot een ander volk spreekt dan hun. Daarom kan je alleen als Jood worden geboren en kan je niet totdat geloof bekeren, wat een grappemakerij. En wat staat er nog meer in de taurat dat andere mensen behalve Joden dieren zijn in menselijke vorm, om de joden te dienen. Wat een grap zeg.

Kom jij dan met je bewijzen he mahden. Of laten we samen zweren tot God dat wij waarachtig zijn en mag hij dan de leugenaar vervloeken, met de ergste vloek die heerst. 

Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## sjemsen

Mahden 

Lees boeken en jij zult de wetenschappelijke reflectie vinden en dit is geen onversneden propagenda, dat is namelijk niet nodig. joden doen graag aan propagenda maar ik hou me bezig met zaken zoals ze zijn en geen fictie dus. Er zijn al veel tekenen uitgekomen die de profeet heeft voorspeld, en onder de tekenen die nog moeten komen is dat de moslims de joden zullen overwinnen en dat de Islam het voor het zeggen zal hebben. Haastig spoed is zelden goed, de klap zal voor jullie harder lijken als het onverwachts komt. En de joden weten het. Op die dag zullen de bomen zeggen er is een Jood achter mij verstopt, behalve 1 boom en dat is de boom van de joden. Echter ben ik de naam van die boom vergeten, maar niet zolang geleden hebben de joden ontzettend veel van die bomen laten planten in Palestina, met een reden. Ze weten dat de Islam waar is maar zijn koppig en hoogmoedig. 

Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *toon die van u maar is eerst, want u vaagt duizenden jaren joodse overlevering weg.
> Wie kan daar tegen zijn !!
> De joden hebben gelijk omdat zij doen wat hun profetie heeft voorspeld, nl de messias niet zien toen Hij er was, en Hem zelfs doorboren om wat Hij was.
> (zie bv Jesaja 53 en Zacharia 13: 6 en verder)
> Helemaal eens, en wanneer hij in de jonge vrouw*** , de spruit, zijn metgelzel  laat geboren worden als mens, is dat ook helemaal geen probleem, de Here zegt slechts wees, en de geschiedenis zoals Hij die voor ogen heeft, is.
> Daar zit geen enkel bewijs in, dat had iedereen wel kunnen zeggen.
> Sorry hoor maar tot nu toe zijn moslims meestal toch echt de verliezers, zelfs in Irak sterven er dagelijks meer moslims door moslims dan ongelovigen door moslims, dat zie je bij alle aanslagen van Moslims waarvan er in de derde wereld de meeste zijn!
> nderdaad, maar dan wel het echt volk Israels, de (geestelijke) joden.
> ...


Je hebt die Koranverzen al eens eerder belicht vanuit jouw visie hoor. Nu doe je het weer, maar dan anders. Clown!

De joden doen helemaal niet wat hun profetie heeft voorspeld zoals jij het weergeeft. Ik heb Jesaja en Zakkaria in het hebr. bestudeerd en deze gespiegeld aan de aloude joodse geschriften en ik geloof dat de joden hun teksten beter kennen dan jij als christen. Christenen zoals jij doen hun best om inlegkunde toe te passen waar maar kan en dat gaat misschien wel op voor het NT dat geschreven is teneinde er mee te inlegkunden, maar zeer zeker niet tav de Thora. Die is echt niet geschreven om christelijke dogma's vast te stellen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Ik weet zeker dat het Thomas Evangelie net als die van Filippus in de bijbel waren gekomen als men ze toen hadden gekend, rinuz, er staat helemaal niets in wat tegen de Geest indruist.
> 
> 
> Integendeel juist, ze versterken en verduidelijken de goede boodschap.
> 
> 
> http://www.thomasevangelie.nl/start.htm
> 
> ...


Klopt ik zit fout, ik zat met mijn gedachten bij het evangelie van Barnabas.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *[COLOR=blue] Daarom kan je alleen als Jood worden geboren en kan je niet totdat geloof bekeren, wat een grappemakerij. En wat*


Volgens mij werd er eerder een proselieten doop gehouden voor mensen die jood zijn geworden.

En spreken over De Joden slaat nergens op.
Elk individu is verantwoordelijk wat hij doet op deze wereld. 

Je kunt niet door een daad van iemand (of van de politiek), iedereen de schuld in de schoenen schuiven.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *Mahden 
> 
> Lees boeken en jij zult de wetenschappelijke reflectie vinden en dit is geen onversneden propagenda, dat is namelijk niet nodig. joden doen graag aan propagenda maar ik hou me bezig met zaken zoals ze zijn en geen fictie dus. Er zijn al veel tekenen uitgekomen die de profeet heeft voorspeld, en onder de tekenen die nog moeten komen is dat de moslims de joden zullen overwinnen en dat de Islam het voor het zeggen zal hebben. Haastig spoed is zelden goed, de klap zal voor jullie harder lijken als het onverwachts komt. En de joden weten het. Op die dag zullen de bomen zeggen er is een Jood achter mij verstopt, behalve 1 boom en dat is de boom van de joden. Echter ben ik de naam van die boom vergeten, maar niet zolang geleden hebben de joden ontzettend veel van die bomen laten planten in Palestina, met een reden. Ze weten dat de Islam waar is maar zijn koppig en hoogmoedig. 
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*


Yep, en Nostradamus voorspelde ook een helehoop rampen en Openbaringen is ook niet rozekleurig. Dit vind ik dus gevaarlijke taal.
Dit is de taal, die de gasten die niet begrijpen en angstig zijn tot idiote daden aanzet. Sorry, maar zo zie ik het. Volgens een uitleg (die ik niet aanhang) van Nostradamus zal 3 kwart van de wereld vergaan. 2 derde van het west 3 vierden van de moslims. Vrolijk he. Kijk je kan natuurlijk ook met zn alle een profetie waar maken he!. Zelf fullfilling profecie.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Klopt ik zit fout, ik zat met mijn gedachten bij het evangelie van Barnabas.*


Mijn informatie over het evangelie van Thomas klopt ook niet. Heb net gecheckt. Mijn geheugen had me even in de steek gelaten. Inderdaad geen direcht volgeling van Jezus. Ook niet uit zijn tijd, maar een paar honderd jaar later. Maar wel iets wat dichter bij Christus zijn weg staat dan ieder ander evangelie. Oja, en een Cursus in Wonderen dan. Ook dat, vind ik een pracht van een boek. Er is geen boek ter wereld dat zoveel vrede en vergeving verkondigd dan dat boek. Ik wou dat de hele wereld m maar las.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door sjemsen_ 
> *De joden hebben gelijk omdat zij doen wat hun profetie heeft voorspeld, nl de messias niet zien toen Hij er was, en Hem zelfs doorboren om wat Hij was.
> (zie bv Jesaja 53 en Zacharia 13: 6 en verder) 
> 
> Ja in jouw ogen misschien. De joden verloochenden Jezus daarom is de taurat ook veranderd. En Joden waren inderdaad de uitverkorenen, maar zoals ik al zei, waren. Joden zijn koppig en dat heeft hun de das omgedaan. Kijk alleen maar naar de geschiedenis, toen God de joden van de faroa redden en de zee voor ze had geopend, hoe hadden ze hem toen bedankt. Door een gouden kalf te aanbidden die zij zelf hadden gemaakt, terwijl Mozes de berg op ging. Nou dit zegt al meer dan genoeg over de Joden. Joden houden alleen van zichzelf en kunnen het ook niet aanvaarden dat God tot een ander volk spreekt dan hun. Daarom kan je alleen als Jood worden geboren en kan je niet totdat geloof bekeren, wat een grappemakerij. En wat staat er nog meer in de taurat dat andere mensen behalve Joden dieren zijn in menselijke vorm, om de joden te dienen. Wat een grap zeg.
> 
> Kom jij dan met je bewijzen he mahden. Of laten we samen zweren tot God dat wij waarachtig zijn en mag hij dan de leugenaar vervloeken, met de ergste vloek die heerst. 
> 
> Verheven is Hij, Allah die de hemelen en aarde heeft geschapen.*



Ik weet niet of je een Christen of een Moslim bent maar naar aanleiding van wat je schreef begrijp ik nu wel beter waarom xenofbie een oude geschiedenis heeft en nog steeds woedt. Wat een samengeraapte hoop onzin zit je te verkondigen.

----------


## Onbek_01

Salaam aleikum,

Ze hebben dan wel hun bijbel vervalst maar ze kunnen niet de waarheid verslaan.
Het zal hen nooit lukken om de waarheid te vernietigen.
De boodschap van de profeten Moses and Isa zijn niet verloren gegaan.
Van de joodsegeloof weten we wel dat ze in n God geloven maar de christenen hebben werkelijk met de eenheid van God in de bijbel ermee geknoeid dat wil niet zeggen dat de boodschap van Isa voor eeuwig is verloren gegaan.

Indien een van jullie de werkelijke boodschap van Isa willen weten dan lees de Koran.
Want de Koran bevestigd de voorgaande boeken van Allah zoals de Torah,Injeel en Zaboer.

Hij (Jezus) zeide: "Ik ben een dienaar van Allah. Hij heeft mij het Boek gegeven en mij tot een profeet gemaakt;" 

31. "Hij heeft mij gezegend waar ik mij ook moge bevinden; en heeft mij het gebed en het geven van aalmoezen zolang ik leef opgelegd." 

32. "En dat ik gehoorzaam zou zijn jegens mijn moeder. Hij heeft mij noch een onderdrukker, noch een slecht mens gemaakt." 

33. "Vrede was met mij op de dag mijner geboorte en zal met mij zijn op de dag van mijn dood en evenzo op de dag dat ik ten leven zal worden opgewekt." 

SURAH-19.MARYAM 
34. Aldus was Jezus, de zoon van Maria. En (dit is) het ware woord waaraan zij twijfelen. 

35. Het past niet bij Allah Zich een zoon te verwekken, Heilig is Hij. Wanneer Hij een beslissing neemt, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees", en het wordt. 

36. "Voorwaar, Allah is mijn Heer en uw Heer. Aanbidt Hem derhalve, dit is de rechte weg." 

37. Doch (sommige) partijen verschillen (hierover) onderling van mening; maar wee de ongelovigen bij hun aanwezigheid op de grote Dag. 

38. Hoe helder zal hun horen en hun zien zijn op die Dag wanneer zij tot Ons zullen komen. Waarlijk, de onrechtvaardigen zijn in duidelijke dwaling. 


SURAH-3 - Het Huis van Imraan Over het leven van Isa en zijn Boodschap tot de verloren schapen van de kinderen van Israel die zich vermeerden in het vermoorden van Profeten,in corruptie.

Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn. 

46. En hij zal tot het volk spreken in de wieg en op middelbare leeftijd en hij zal n der rechtvaardigen zijn." 

47. Zij zeide: "Heer, hoe zal ik een zoon hebben, daar geen man mij heeft benaderd?" Hij zeide: "Zo schept Allah, wat Hij wil. Wanneer Hij iets beslist, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees" en het wordt. 

48. "En Hij zal hem het Boek (de goddelijke Wet) en de Wijsheid en de Torah en het Evangelie onderwijzen." 

49. En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 

50. Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vr mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan; vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij. 

51. Voorzeker, Allah is mijn Heer en uw Heer; aanbidt Hem daarom, dit is het rechte pad." 

52. Toen Jezus hun (der Isralieten) ongeloof bemerkte, zeide hij: "Wie zullen mijn helpers zijn terwille van Allah?" De discipelen antwoordden: "Wij zijn de helpers van Allah. Wij geloven in Allah. En getuigt gij dat wij Moslims zijn." 

53. "Onze Heer, wij geloven in hetgeen Gij hebt geopenbaard en volgen deze boodschapper. Schrijf ons onder hen die getuigen." 

54. En zij maakten plannen (tegen Jezus). Allah maakte ook plannen (tegen hen), maar Allah voorziet het beste. 

55. Toen Allah zeide: "O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven; dan zal uw terugkeer tot Mij zijn en Ik zal onder u rechtspreken over datgeen waarin gij verschildet. 

56. Doch de ongelovigen zal Ik in deze wereld en in de volgende streng straffen en zij zullen geen helpers hebben." 

57. De gelovigen die goede werken verrichten zal Ik volle beloning toekennen. Maar Allah heeft de onrechtvaardigen niet lief. 

58. Dat is hetgeen Wij u van de tekenen en de wijze vermaning meedelen. 

59. Voorzeker, het geval van Jezus is bij Allah hetzelfde als dat van Adam. Hij (Allah) schiep hem uit stof en zeide: "Wees" en hij werd. 

60. De waarheid is van uw Heer, behoort daarom niet tot degenen, die twijfelen. 

61. Zou men nu met u over hem (Jezus) redetwisten, nadat de kennis tot u gekomen is, zeg dan: "Kom, laat ons onze kinderen en uw kinderen en onze vrouwen en uw vrouwen en ons volk en uw volk roepen; laat ons daarna vurig bidden en de vloek van Allah roepen over degenen, die liegen." 



 :duim:

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Onbek_01 
> 
> Ze hebben dan wel hun bijbel vervalst maar ze kunnen niet de waarheid verslaan.


Wat interessant is aan deze discussie is de vraag waar het bewijs is van het vervalsen van de bijbel en wat er dan vervalst is.
Rinuz heeft in een betoog aangetoond dat er geen aanwijzing is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
Ik heb daartegen geen weerwoord gelezen, laatstaan dat er bewezen is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
Ik meen trouwens dat dit ook niet in de koran staat.

met vr. groet

----------


## Onbek_01

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Wat interessant is aan deze discussie is de vraag waar het bewijs is van het vervalsen van de bijbel en wat er dan vervalst is.
> Rinuz heeft in een betoog aangetoond dat er geen aanwijzing is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
> Ik heb daartegen geen weerwoord gelezen, laatstaan dat er bewezen is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
> Ik meen trouwens dat dit ook niet in de koran staat.
> 
> met vr. groet*



Is het voor u niet logisch dat de christenen geloven in Drie-eenheid.
Of dat de leugenaars zeggen dat Jezus de zoon van God is????
Is dit geen vervalsing.
Voor mij is dit een ware leugen die de mensenhebben verzonnen.

----------


## Wortel

> Is het voor u niet logisch dat de christenen geloven in Drie-eenheid.
> Of dat de leugenaars zeggen dat Jezus de zoon van God is????
> Is dit geen vervalsing.
> Voor mij is dit een ware leugen die de mensenhebben verzonnen.


Probeer eerst jezelf in te leven in wat christenen bedoelen met deze termen en wat hierin gezegd wil zijn. Voor de heelveelste keer:
Tawheed en Drie-eenheid verhouden zich tot elkaar als een wolkenlucht waar de zonnestralen doorheen schijnen: ze bedoelen beide wat anders en hebben geen vat op elkaar.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Onbek_01 
> 
> Is het voor u niet logisch dat de christenen geloven in Drie-eenheid.
> Of dat de leugenaars zeggen dat Jezus de zoon van God is????
> Is dit geen vervalsing.
> Voor mij is dit een ware leugen die de mensenhebben verzonnen.


Dat is toch geen antwoord op mijn vraag beste Onbek_01 ?

----------


## jesaja53

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Wat interessant is aan deze discussie is de vraag waar het bewijs is van het vervalsen van de bijbel en wat er dan vervalst is.
> Rinuz heeft in een betoog aangetoond dat er geen aanwijzing is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
> Ik heb daartegen geen weerwoord gelezen, laatstaan dat er bewezen is dat de bijbel vervalst is.
> Ik meen trouwens dat dit ook niet in de koran staat.
> 
> met vr. groet*


Het is een *aanname*  die moslims hebben. de koran is tegenstrijdig met de bijbel, dus n van beide kan maar het woord van God zijn.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Mijn informatie over het evangelie van Thomas klopt ook niet. Heb net gecheckt. Mijn geheugen had me even in de steek gelaten. Inderdaad geen direcht volgeling van Jezus. Ook niet uit zijn tijd, maar een paar honderd jaar later. Maar wel iets wat dichter bij Christus zijn weg staat dan ieder ander evangelie. Oja, en een Cursus in Wonderen dan. Ook dat, vind ik een pracht van een boek. Er is geen boek ter wereld dat zoveel vrede en vergeving verkondigd dan dat boek. Ik wou dat de hele wereld m maar las.*


GOD heeft er voor gezorgd dat De BIJBEL er gekomen is,
zodat over de hele wereld mensen mogen lezen van de liefde , die hij door zijn zoon heeft laten zien!!

----------


## rinuz

nogmaals reageer..




Reageer moslims!! (alleen onderlegd!!)


Ik vraag me af: Als de Joden hun Torah hebben veranderd, wanneer hebben ze dat dan gedaan????????????.

(door moslims??, tuurlijk niet die bestonden enkele honderden jaren later!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????)

De Joden zullen hun Torah in ieder geval niet hebben veranderd, nadat het Christendom ontstaan was, omdat de christenen dan 'moord en brand' hadden geschreeuwd tegen de Joden, omdat de Joden bijvoorbeeld messiaanse profetieen aan het veranderen waren. Er zijn absoluut geen historische gegevens (brieven, pamfletten, ed) waarin zoiets beweerd wordt door de vroege kerkvaders (eerste paar eeuwen). Overigens geven de dode zee-rollen een aanvullend bewijs hierop. In de dode-zee-rollen werden fragmenten uit de hele Torah gevonden, die nog vrijwel identiek zijn aan wat we nu hebben (op wat overschrijffouten na). Die dode-zee-rollen liggen er al vanaf voor het jaar 0.

Hoe zit het met de periode na de ballingschap? De tijd van o.a. de griekse overheersing, en het ontstaan van de griekse vertaling (septuagint) van de torah (n.b. alle torah-boeken waren toen al geschreven). In zo'n tijd van onderdrukking en problemen, zou je misschien verwachten dat er meer messiaanse teksten in de Torah zouden worden gezet, of meer anti-griekse teksten, maar anti-griekse teksten staan er (op een profetie ergens na,) niet in de torah, en er staan nu ook weer niet zoveel directe messiaanse verzen in de torah (en juist die verzen worden door Moslims vaak aangehaald om Jezus tegenover de Joden te verdedigen, aangezien Moslims Jezus als belangrijkste profeet voor mohammed zien). Overigens was rond die tijd de torah in het grieks vertaald door joden die buiten palestina woonden, overal in de bewoonde wereld. die verataling, de septuagint, is vrijwel hetzelfde (alhoewel er wel extra boeken aan toegekend worden, en er in sommige boeken wijzigingen zijn, toevoegingen en uitleggingen van wat onduidelijkere teksten). Er zijn geen grote wijzigingen. Nadat de septuagint in omloop was gekomen, zou het sowieso onmogelijk zijn om de torah te wijzigen, omdat je nooit overal, op de hele wereld, alle exemplaren van die griekse vertaling ook kan veranderen, alleen al, omdat ze vast niet allemaal in handen van joden waren, maar ook in handen van heidenen, in bibliotheken, etc.

De periode van de ballingschappen: veel moderne liberale bijbelgeleerden claimen dat de bijbel in die tijd pas geschreven is, ook de oude boeken van Mozes. Die mening deel ik niet, maar laten we eerst eens aannemen dat hetwaar zou zijn: in dat geval hebben de joden in een tijd dat ze in ballingschap waren, een geschiedenis voor zichzelf geschreven, die liet zien hoe slecht het joodse volk eigenlijk was, en hoe God ze veroordeeld had tot die zelfde ballingschap waar ze nu in zaten. We moeten niet vergeten namelijk, dat vele profetische geschriften, uitermate negatief zijn over het joodse volk, en uit koningen en kronieken e.d. blijkt dat de joodse koningen van voor de ballingschap geen haar beter waren!

Dat zou dus ongeveer overeenkomen met een gevangene in een cel, die z'n biografie gaat 'verzinnen' en dan allerlei aanklachten tegen zichzelf verzint en zichzelf loopt zwart te maken en loopt te roepen dat hij die gevangenisstraf erg verdient, etc. Volledige onzin m.i., juist omdat je ook in die zelfde negatieve profetieen, wel een verlangen ziet om weer terug te keren naar het eigen land. Men was dus zeker niet zo gestoord en masochistisch, dat men de negatieve situatie van de ballingschap expres wilde verlengen.

Als we er overigens van uit gaan, dat alleen een aantal profetieen in die tijd geschreven is, en de rest (Mozes, o.a.) eerder, dan blijft bovenstaand argument staan.

De periode voor de ballingschap, de koningen, de splitsing van het rijk: Geen echt goede PR voor het joodse volk. Tussen alle negatieve verhalen zitten maar enkele goede momenten. Zelfs David en Salomo, de grote helden, komen duidelijk met hun minder goede kanten naar voren. Als de joden iets hadden willen veranderen, dan waren ze wel begonnen met de verhalen van hun grote koningen wat meer op te poetsen! Met name David, die later toch model ging staan voor de komende messias, zou in later tijden best wat bijgwerkt mogen worden.

Tijd voor de koningen, de richteren: in deze tijd kan nog niet zoveel geschreven zijn, hooguit de eerste paar boeken (5 van mozes, richteren,..). Waarom zouden de joden in die boeken gebeurtenissen verkeerd optekenen? De 'fouten' waar Moslims op wijzen hebben meestal te maken met verhalen, waarin personen en gebeurtenissen door elkaar gegooid zijn. Als een gebeurtenis positief is, dan maakt het toch niet uit als je het verhaal wil vervalsen en je laat het door een andere persoon doen? Wat voor nut heeft zo'n vervalsing? idem voor een negatief verhaal. Als je het negatieve niet wegmoffelt, maar aan een ander persoon toeschrijft, dan blijft het negatief, toch? En verder waren de personen, waar de verhalen over gingen, voor een flink deel (mozes boeken) al meer dan 500 jaar oud. Wat kan het mensen na een half millenium schelen wie wat precies deed? Alleen de periode van de richteren zelf, zou vervalst kunnen worden, maar de joden waren toen (over het algemeen) aan de winnende hand, en er staan toch best wat negatieve perioden beschreven, dus veel opgepoetst is er niet (of het was nog veeeeel erger maar dan snap ik niet hoe ze het uberhaupt gered hebben).

De periode van Mozes: Mozes heeft volgens de traditie de eerste 5 bijbelboeken geschreven of in ieder geval gecompileerd uit eerder materiaal. Voor hem was Abraham iemand uit een ver verleden (van voor de tijd in egypte, dus 500 jaar o.i.d eerder). Andere verhalen spelen zich nog verder in het verleden af. Waarom zou hij (zelfde reden als hierboven bij de richteren) verhalen door elkaar willen halen, als de essentie van het verhaal hetzelfde bleef (namelijk positief of negatief)?


Het lijkt me dat we wel mogen concluderen dat de joden de torah niet veranderd hebben, of dat er hooguit door overschrijven wat kleine tekstvarianten zijn ontstaan. De torah is een verzameling geschriften, die over het algemeen vrij negatief oordeelt over het joodse volk, dus als ze het ooit veranderd hadden, dan was het wel een positief PR verhaal geworden.


Nu voor de christenen:

De eerste periode, vanaf Jezus' opstanding totdat keizer constantijn (de eerste christelijke keizer van het romeinse rijk) aan de macht kwam (300-nog-wat na christus): In die periode werden christenen vervolgd! Niet altijd, maar wel een groot deel van die periode. Wat is er stommer in die tijd, dan vervalsingen aanbrengen in je orriginele geschriften, die de bewijslast tegen je alleen maar hoger maken?
1) je tegenstanders kunnen je als leugenaars bestempelen, omdat je je eigen geschiedenis verandert! Geschiedenis was zeer belangrijk voor romeinen.
2) als we de kritiek moeten geloven, is Jezus dus niet opgestaan, en zelfs niet eens gekruisigd, maar Judas in zijn plaats, en ging jezus direct naar de hemel.Waarom dan een ongeloofwaardig verhaal, over een schanddalige vernederende kruisdood toevoegen, en een ongeloofwaardig verhaal over een opstanding, en dan voor die grote leugen gemarteld worden? 200 jaar lang!?!?. De kruisdood was een taboe, niet zomaar iets waar je niet over sprak, maar iets waar je absoluut nooit over sprak. Het was onsmakelijker dan tijdens een luxe diner met je vriendin, gaan praten over technieken voor rioolwater-zuivering, en ook veel sociaal ongepaster! 

Als je als christen in die eerste periode al je verhaal wilde veranderen, dan maakte je er iets 'romeinser' van. Iets wat tolerant was richting andere overtuigingen, richting de keizer, iets wat niks met die vuile smerige kruisdood te maken had, en al helemaal niet met lichamelijke opstanding, want het lichaam was toch maar onzuiver volgens de gangbare filosofieen! Je zou dan dus iets verzinnen wat mystiek was, iets zweverigs. De Gnostiek, bijvoorbeeld! Gnostici sloten goed aan bij de mysterie-godsdiensten in het romeinse rijk, en hadden daarom minder problemen.

de periode dat het christendom staatsgodsdienst is:
Uit die periode, en ook al uit eerdere perioden, hebben we allerlei boeken en brieven van kerkvaders (maar ook van critici tegen het christendom) die uit de bijbel citeren. Nergens is een criticus te vinden die als argument gebruikt: "maar 20 jaar geleden stond er nog iets heel anders in die bijbel van jullie!". In die periode is de bijbel nog verder verspreid dan in de vorige periode, dus al had iemand het willen veranderen, het was onmogelijk geweest! Ook waren er nog onafhankelijke kerken (buiten het romeinse rijk) die natuurlijk al helemaal niet mee hadden gedaan met dat veranderen. Ik denk dat de beginperiode van de katholieke kerk ook wel hieronder valt.

Na de op schrift stelling van de koran, kan het nieuwe testament in ieder geval niet veranderd zijn, want er waren in die tijd ook bijbels in het midden oosten, dus dan had er wel iemand geroepen (met bewijs!!!) dat er dingen veranderd waren, en dan hadden we nu nog wel een 'originele bijbel' in ons bezig ('ons' in de zin van 'mensen'. Die bijbel zou dan ergens in moslim-gebied bewaard worden als een zeer waardevol bewijs, en we zouden er bijna iedere dag wat over horen, als er zo'n bewijs bestond). 

Ik zie dus geen echte mogelijkheden om het nieuwe testament ergens te veranderen. Eerst is het zotheid om het NT te veranderen van iets minder gevaarlijks, naar iets gevaarlijkers (namelijk wat wij denken dat echt het NT is), en daarna is de bijbel te veel verspreid, en later zelfs in handen van Moslims, die vast niet positief zouden reageren op een dergelijk verzoek van het Vaticaan:"wil iedereen even z'n bijbel pakken, en dan in Marcus 3 de volgende verzen corrigeren: vers 6,7 en 8 moeten weg, en dan moet in vers 5 het volgende woord veranderd worden..."?!?!

Het lijkt mij, dat de bewijslast voor de claim van 'bijbel-verandering' bij Moslims ligt, omdat die met de aanklacht komen. Het is niet voldoende om alleen te stellen dat iets het geval is, het moet ook aangetoond of in ieder geval aannemelijk, gemaakt worden.

----------


## ronald

Als iemand morgen komt aanzetten met de mededeling dat De Nachtwacht van Rembrandt is vervalst dan zegt natuurlijk IEDEREEN ....nou?,....wat is je bewijs?

....of zal IEDEREEN dat voor zoete koek aannemen?

----------


## Canaris

maar ik hou me bezig met zaken zoals ze zijn en geen fictie dus. Er zijn al veel tekenen uitgekomen die de profeet heeft voorspeld, en onder de tekenen die nog moeten komen is dat de moslims de joden zullen overwinnen en dat de Islam het voor het zeggen zal hebben

Einde Quote

Zoveel infantiele trots gepaard met zoveel fictieve waarnemningstoringen heb ik zelden gelezen. 

Dat is bijna Kunst

----------


## Canaris

> _Geplaatst door Onbek_01_ 
> *Is het voor u niet logisch dat de christenen geloven in Drie-eenheid.
> Of dat de leugenaars zeggen dat Jezus de zoon van God is????
> Is dit geen vervalsing.
> Voor mij is dit een ware leugen die de mensenhebben verzonnen.*


dus het feit dat jij
1) een theologische niets-weter bent
2) jouw mening als feit presenteert en
3) dat gepresenteerde "feitje" ook nog haatdragend articuleerd



............zijn jouw "bewijzen" voor een vervalsing van de bijbel?

Deze discussie is op een nog lager niveau als ik al gewend was, en dat zegt een heleboel. 4 jaar Maroc zijn een lange tijd

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door jesaja53_ 
> *Het is een aanname  die moslims hebben. de koran is tegenstrijdig met de bijbel, dus n van beide kan maar het woord van God zijn.*


De min en een plus van een batterij zijn ook tegengesteld, maar de batterij in een apparaat kan het apparaat laten werken.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *dus het feit dat jij
> 1) een theologische niets-weter bent
> 2) jouw mening als feit presenteert en
> 3) dat gepresenteerde "feitje" ook nog haatdragend articuleerd
> 
> 
> 
> ............zijn jouw "bewijzen" voor een vervalsing van de bijbel?
> ...


Ik ben het eens met de stelling dat de 14 'boeken' van Saulus (Nieuwe Testament) een poging zijn tot een kopie van de 14 Boeken van de Babylonische Gevangenschap (Oude Testament).
De schijfsels van Saulus lees ik ook nooit wanneer ik het Nieuwe Testament lees; bevalt mij uitstekend.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Ik ben het eens met de stelling dat de 14 'boeken' van Saulus (Nieuwe Testament) een poging zijn tot een kopie van de 14 Boeken van de Babylonische Gevangenschap (Oude Testament).
> De schijfsels van Saulus lees ik ook nooit wanneer ik het Nieuwe Testament lees; bevalt mij uitstekend.*



Wat is dit toch voor wartaal????
Hier snap ik geen biet van??
boeken van Paulus zijn een copie van boeken uit het Oude testament??

Babel staat voor Satan in de Bijbel!!
Paulus schrijft over de LIeFDE van GOD, die geopenbaart is in Jezus!

----------


## Canaris

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Ik ben het eens met de stelling dat de 14 'boeken' van Saulus (Nieuwe Testament) een poging zijn tot een kopie van de 14 Boeken van de Babylonische Gevangenschap (Oude Testament).
> De schijfsels van Saulus lees ik ook nooit wanneer ik het Nieuwe Testament lees; bevalt mij uitstekend.*


IK stel voor dat we de Akademie voor Geesteswetenschappen een nieuwe wetenschappelijke onderzoeks richting voorstellen;

"Theologische Paranoia"

Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, maar het is het eerste wat in mij opkomt , als ik de bovenstaande ellende lees. 

Misschien iets voor de commisie in Gteburg?

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *IK stel voor dat we de Akademie voor Geesteswetenschappen een nieuwe wetenschappelijke onderzoeks richting voorstellen;
> 
> "Theologische Paranoia"
> 
> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, maar het is het eerste wat in mij opkomt , als ik de bovenstaande ellende lees. 
> 
> Misschien iets voor de commisie in Gteburg?*


ha ha

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *IK stel voor dat we de Akademie voor Geesteswetenschappen een nieuwe wetenschappelijke onderzoeks richting voorstellen;
> 
> "Theologische Paranoia"
> 
> *


Maak er maar "Theologisch Comfort" van.





> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *
> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord...*


Een mens is nooit te oud om te leren!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door jesaja53_ 
> *Het is een aanname  die moslims hebben. de koran is tegenstrijdig met de bijbel, dus n van beide kan maar het woord van God zijn.*


Inderdaad. En als je de geschiedenis van de Bijbel (en dan met name het NT) en de geschiedenis van de Koran bestudeert dan zul je opmerken dat he genoei met de Bijbel wel heel sterk naar voren komt. Tel daarbij dat het nimmer de bedoeling is geweest van Jezus om een nieuwe religie te stichten enkel te bevestigen wat al was en je kunt concluderen dat het NT zeer zeker niet 100% het woord van God is.

De Koran komt het sterkst overeen met de Thora. Alle goddelijke geboden/verboden in de Thora tref je ook aan in de Koran/hadiths. Geboden/verboden waar christenen zich dankzij Paulus niet aan houden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Wat is dit toch voor wartaal????
> Hier snap ik geen biet van??
> boeken van Paulus zijn een copie van boeken uit het Oude testament??
> 
> Babel staat voor Satan in de Bijbel!!
> Paulus schrijft over de LIeFDE van GOD, die geopenbaard is in Jezus!*


Het Oude Testament bestaat uit 39 Boeken en de rangschikking van de 34 Boeken na de Thora verschilt tussen de Christenen en de Joden.
Het Oude Testament heeft de 14 Boeken van de Babylonische gevangenschap aan het eind staan en de joodse Tenach heeft de volgorde door elkaar gegooid: Klik hier voor de joodse volgorde (kijk en vergelijk!).
Omdat wat de Babylonische gevangenschap voorschrijft niet te rijmen viel met meewerken aan de heerschappij van de Romeinen heeft Shaulus zijn 14 duivelse geschriften in elkaar geflanst om op deze wijze de reinigende impuls die door Jezus aan het joodse geloof gegeven werd te corrumperen.

----------


## Wortel

> En als je de geschiedenis van de Bijbel (en dan met name het NT) en de geschiedenis van de Koran bestudeert dan zul je opmerken dat he genoei met de Bijbel wel heel sterk naar voren komt.


Tendentieus kletskoekgepreek voor eigen parochie.

De redactiegeschiedenis van de Bijbel is vrijwel exact bekend en dus ook die van de Evangelieen en de geschriften van Paulus. Urban legends zijn er al genoeg in onze dagen. 




> Tel daarbij dat het nimmer de bedoeling is geweest van Jezus om een nieuwe religie te stichten enkel te bevestigen wat al was en je kunt concluderen dat het NT zeer zeker niet 100% het woord van God is.


Dit feit en bovenstaande humbug zijn nimmer bij elkaar op te tellen. Natuurlijk wilde hij geen nieuwe religie stichten, maar zijn boodschap is ook gaan leven binnen de toenmalige heidense wereld. Dat is nou juist het mooie van een boodschap van Godswege, nl. dat het niet meer te stuiten is door groepsvorming. Ik zou zeggen dat dat juist bewijst dat het bij het Nieuwe Testament woord van Godswege betreft. 




> Omdat wat de Babylonische gevangenschap voorschrijft niet te rijmen viel met meewerken aan de heerschappij van de Romeinen heeft Shaulus zijn 14 duivelse geschriften in elkaar geflanst om op deze wijze de reinigende impuls die door Jezus aan het joodse geloof gegeven werd te corrumperen.


Duivelse geschriften? Corrumperen? Klinkt erg wetenschappelijk analytisch, maar niet heus.
Van wie is die theorie over de Babylonbische ballingschap afkomstig?

----------


## jHanosch

> Duivelse geschriften? Corrumperen? Klinkt erg wetenschappelijk analytisch, maar niet heus.
> Van wie is die theorie over de Babylonbische ballingschap afkomstig?


Iets achteraf zeggen is makkelijker dan iets vooraf voorspellen.
De vervalser die rond het jaar 666 zijn wereldse werking zou krijgen als koning van het Zuiden, waarmee de koning van het Noorden in aanvaring zou komen en beide vormden een vervalsend christendom.

de RK-inquisitie met haar kruistochten, de koning van het Noorden, zwaar beinvloedt door haar tegenstander in de strijd, de Islam, de koning van het Zuiden.





Danil 11
_
1 In het eerste jaar van Darius de Medir steunde en beschermde ik hem. 2 En nu zal ik je de waarheid vertellen. 
Er zullen nog drie koningen in Perzi opstaan, en de vierde zal een grotere rijkdom bezitten dan alle eerdere. Als hij door zijn rijkdom macht verworven heeft, zal hij alles en iedereen opzetten tegen het Griekse rijk. 3 Daarna staat er een heldhaftige koning op, die met groot gezag regeert en doet wat hij wil. 4 Maar nauwelijks is hij opgestaan, of zijn koninkrijk stort ineen en wordt opgedeeld naar de vier windrichtingen. Zijn rijk valt niet aan zijn nakomelingen toe en is niet zo machtig als toen hijzelf heerste, want het wordt uiteengerukt, het komt aan anderen dan de zijnen toe. 
5 De koning van het Zuiden zal machtig worden, maar een van zijn vorsten wordt nog machtiger dan hij en zal in zijn plaats heersen; zijn heerschappij zal zich over een groot gebied uitstrekken. 6 Na verloop van jaren sluiten zij een verbintenis: de dochter van de koning van het Zuiden zal huwen met de koning van het Noorden om de vrede te bezegelen, maar zij zal haar invloed niet behouden en zijn macht zal evenmin blijven bestaan. Op zeker moment wordt zij uitgeleverd, evenals haar gevolg, de man die haar verwekte en de man die haar tot vrouw nam. 7 Een van haar verwanten treedt in diens plaats, trekt op tegen het leger en dringt de vesting van de koning van het Noorden binnen; hij komt als overwinnaar uit de strijd. 8 Zelfs hun goden, hun gegoten beelden en hun kostbare voorwerpen van zilver en goud voert hij als buit naar Egypte. Daarna laat hij de koning van het Noorden enkele jaren met rust. 9 Deze op zijn beurt zal het rijk van de koning van het Zuiden binnenvallen, maar daarna zal hij naar zijn eigen land terugkeren. 10 Zijn zonen zullen zich wapenen voor de strijd en een menigte grote legers ronselen. Hun legermacht trekt op, voortrazend als een vloedgolf, en komt bij een tweede veldtocht tot aan de vesting van de vijand. 11 Dit verbittert de koning van het Zuiden, hij trekt ten strijde tegen de koning van het Noorden. Deze brengt een grote menigte op de been, maar die valt in handen van zijn tegenstander. 12 En wanneer de menigte is weggevaagd wordt de koning van het Zuiden hoogmoedig; tienduizenden velt hij, maar toch is hij niet machtig. 13 Opnieuw brengt de koning van het Noorden een menigte op de been, groter nog dan de eerste. Na enige jaren trekt hij op met een groot leger dat geweldig is toegerust. 14 In die tijd komen velen tegen de koning van het Zuiden in opstand; wettelozen uit je eigen volk komen in verzet om een visioen te verwerkelijken, maar zij komen ten val. 15 De koning van het Noorden zal komen, een bestormingswal opwerpen en een versterkte stad innemen. De strijdkrachten van het Zuiden kunnen geen stand houden, zelfs hun keurtroepen slagen er niet in weerstand te bieden. 16 De aanvaller doet wat hij wil, er is niemand die tegen hem standhoudt. Zo vestigt hij zich ook in het Sieraadland, waar hij verderf zal zaaien. 17 Hij neemt zich voor nog verder op te trekken tegen zijn vijand en spreekt daarvoor de hele kracht van zijn koninkrijk aan. Om diens rijk te gronde te richten, treft hij een vergelijk met hem; hij geeft hem een dochter tot vrouw, maar het loopt anders en het baat hem niet. 18 Dan laat hij zijn oog vallen op de kustlanden en verovert er vele, maar een bevelhebber maakt een einde aan zijn hoogmoedig optreden zonder dat dit vergolden kan worden. 19 Daarna keert hij zich tegen de vestingen van zijn eigen land, maar hij komt ten val en verdwijnt. 20 In zijn plaats staat een heerser op die er iemand op uitstuurt om schatting te innen tot meerdere eer van het koninkrijk, maar hij wordt binnen enkele dagen gebroken, al is het niet door toorn of strijd. 
21 In zijn plaats staat een verachtelijk man op, aan wie geen koninklijke waardigheid is verleend. Hij komt uit het niets en weet het koningschap door sluwheid te verwerven. 22 Binnenvallende strijdkrachten worden door hem overrompeld en gebroken, zo ook een leider van het verbond. 23 Wie zich met hem verbindt, wordt door hem bedrogen. Zo werkt hij zich omhoog en wordt hij machtig, al heeft hij maar weinig aanhangers. 24 Onverhoeds komt hij in de vruchtbaarste delen van de provincie en doet wat geen van zijn voorouders ooit heeft gedaan: roofgoed, buit en rijkdom strooit hij voor zijn aanhangers uit. Ook tegen versterkte plaatsen smeedt hij plannen, maar dat duurt slechts korte tijd. 25 Hij zal zijn krachten verzamelen en met een groot leger optrekken tegen de koning van het Zuiden. De koning van het Zuiden zal zich opmaken voor de strijd met een zeer groot en krachtig leger, maar hij zal geen stand kunnen houden, want men zal een aanslag tegen hem beramen. 26 Zijn eigen disgenoten bewerkstelligen zijn ondergang, zijn leger wordt onder de voet gelopen en er vallen vele doden. 27 Beide koningen hebben kwaad in de zin, al zitten ze samen aan n tafel. Ze misleiden elkaar maar het baat hun niet, want de vastgestelde tijd is nog niet aangebroken. 28 Dan keert de koning van het Noorden beladen met rijkdommen naar zijn land terug, vol haat tegen het heilig verbond. Zo zal hij optreden en naar zijn land terugkeren. 
29 Op de vastgestelde tijd zal hij opnieuw het Zuiden binnenvallen, maar de tweede keer verloopt anders dan de eerste. 30 Schepen van de Kittirs vallen hem aan, zodat hij wordt afgeschrikt en rechtsomkeert maakt. Eenmaal terug richt hij zijn woede tegen het heilig verbond en besteedt hij zijn aandacht aan hen die het heilig verbond verzaken. 31 Hij brengt strijdkrachten op de been; die zullen het heiligdom, de vesting, ontwijden, het dagelijks offer afschaffen en een verwoesting brengend afgodsbeeld oprichten. 32 Degenen die zich niet houden aan het verbond, verleidt hij op listige wijze tot afvalligheid, maar degenen die hun God trouw zijn zullen zich met kracht verzetten. 33 De verlichten onder het volk brengen velen tot inzicht, maar een tijd lang worden zij te vuur en te zwaard bestreden, gevangengezet en beroofd. 34 Tijdens hun onderdrukking krijgen ze enige hulp, al zullen velen zich onder valse voorwendselen bij hen aansluiten. 35 Maar ook sommige van de verlichten komen ten val; mogen zij worden gelouterd, gereinigd en gezuiverd tot aan de eindtijd, want de vastgestelde tijd is nog niet aangebroken. 
36 De koning doet wat hij wil. Hij wordt hoogmoedig en stelt zich boven iedere god, en tegen de God der goden spreekt hij lasterlijke woorden. Toch zal hij in voorspoed leven totdat de toorn is uitgewoed, want wat besloten is moet worden uitgevoerd. 37 Ook op de goden van zijn voorouders slaat hij geen acht, noch op de bij vrouwen geliefde god, noch op enige andere god, want hij stelt zich boven alle goden. 38 In plaats daarvan vereert hij de god van de vestingen; met goud, zilver, edelstenen en andere kostbaarheden vereert hij een god die zijn voorouders nooit gekend hebben. 39 Versterkte vestingen valt hij aan met hulp van die vreemde god. Allen die hem erkennen, overlaadt hij met eerbewijzen en maakt hij heerser over velen; als beloning geeft hij hun grond. 
40 In de eindtijd zal de koning van het Zuiden met hem in botsing komen en de koning van het Noorden zal hem bestormen met wagens en ruiters en talloze schepen. Hij zal landen binnenvallen en er als een vloedgolf doorheen razen. 41 Ook het Sieraadland valt hij binnen. Velen worden onderworpen, alleen de volgende volken zullen aan hem ontkomen: Edom, Moab en het belangrijkste deel van de Ammonieten. 42 Hij wordt heer en meester over vele landen, ook Egypte ontkomt niet aan hem. 43 Hij eigent zich de goud- en zilverschatten en de andere kostbaarheden van Egypte toe. Libirs en Nubirs maken deel uit van zijn gevolg. 44 Maar geruchten uit het oosten en het noorden zullen hem opschrikken, en hij zal in grote woede uittrekken om velen te verdelgen en te vernietigen. 45 Hij zal zijn koninklijke tenten opslaan tussen de zee en de berg van het heilig Sieraad, maar dan vindt hij zijn einde zonder dat iemand hem helpt._ 






Het dekolonisatieproces, na de grote verdrukking, _de gruwel die zou worden opgericht_, waarna _de verbrijzeling van het heilige volk zou worden opgeheven_ en de joden weer terug zouden keren naar Palestina !

Daniel 12,7 
_Daarop hoorde ik de in linnen geklede man die zich boven het water van de rivier bevond spreken. Hij hief beide handen op naar de hemel en zwoer bij de eeuwig Levende: En tijd, een dubbele en een halve tijd: wanneer de macht van het heilige volk niet langer verbrijzeld zal worden, dan zullen al deze dingen zich hebben voltrokken. 
_

----------


## waarnemert

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 



> En als je de geschiedenis van de Bijbel (en dan met name het NT) en de geschiedenis van de Koran bestudeert dan zul je opmerken dat he genoei met de Bijbel wel heel sterk naar voren komt.


Moet dit een bewijs voorstellen? Dit is zelfs geen poging daartoe. Ik zal om dit duidelijk temaken een woordje veranderen :

En als je de geschiedenis van de Bijbel (en dan met name het NT) en de geschiedenis van de Koran bestudeert dan zul je opmerken dat het genoei met de Koran wel heel sterk naar voren komt.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> Tel daarbij dat het nimmer de bedoeling is geweest van Jezus om een nieuwe religie te stichten enkel te bevestigen wat al was en je kunt concluderen dat het NT zeer zeker niet 100% het woord van God is.
> 
> De Koran komt het sterkst overeen met de Thora. Alle goddelijke geboden/verboden in de Thora tref je ook aan in de Koran/hadiths. Geboden/verboden waar christenen zich dankzij Paulus niet aan houden. [/B]



Jezus heeft geen nieuwe religie gesticht, dat heeft Mohammed gedaan.
Jezus is op aarde gekomen om de mensen met God te verzoenen, dat was al verscheidene keren aangekondigd in het OT. Jezus heeft dat zelf uitgelegd (Lucas 24: 25 en 26) 


> Hij heeft daarmee bevestigd wat al was


 daarom kun je concluderen dat het NT 100 % Gods Woord is.

De Koran komt niet overeen met de Thora. Er zijn tal van afwijkingen. Er is een enkele keer een vage overeenkomst b.v. over het stenigen van getrouwde overspeligen. Maar juist Jezus heeft de overspelige vrouw niet veroordeeld tot steniging maar haar genade geschonken, daarmee aangevend dat er een tijd van genade was aangebroken. Dus niet Paulus heeft dit verzonnen maar Jezus zelf heeft deze genade aangegeven. Mohammed heeft dit weer teruggedraaid en de gelovigen weer van de genade tot straf gebracht

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> Omdat wat de Babylonische gevangenschap voorschrijft niet te rijmen viel met meewerken aan de heerschappij van de Romeinen heeft Shaulus zijn 14 duivelse geschriften in elkaar geflanst om op deze wijze de reinigende impuls die door Jezus aan het joodse geloof gegeven werd te corrumperen. [/B]



Zou je dit ook kunnen bewijzen of is dit een verzinsel?

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zou je dit ook kunnen bewijzen of is dit een verzinsel?*


Je moet toch wat verzinnen om je eigen geloog hoog te houden, is hier het motto denk ik.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Jezus heeft geen nieuwe religie gesticht, dat heeft Mohammed gedaan.
> *


Soerat al-Haddj (22)
78- En strijdt voor de zaak van God zoals er voor behoort te worden gestreden. Hij heeft u verkozen en heeft u in de godsdienst geen lasten opgelegd dit is het geloof van uw vader Abraham. Hij heeft u Moslims genoemd voorheen en in dit Boek, opdat Onze boodschapper getuige over u zij, en dat gij getuige moogt zijn over de mensheid. Onderhoudt het gebed, betaalt de Zakaat en houdt u aan God. Hij is uw Beschermer. Een uitmuntend Meester en een uitnemend Helper.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zou je dit ook kunnen bewijzen of is dit een verzinsel?*


Dan kom je in de sektarische wereld van o.a. de isralische Kach-sekte uit; deze lieden menen in Babylonische gevangenschap te verkeren en leven als het ware het script van de Babylonische gevangenschap na n interpreteren naar eigen behoefte de andere Schriften.
Zo beweert de Kach-sekte dat de al-Aqsa Moskee van de Tempelberg verwijderd moet worden om een urn met de as van een geofferde rode koe op te kunnen graven.

Numeri 19
1 De Heer sprak tot Mozes en Aaron:
2 Dit is de wetsinzetting die de Heer bevolen heeft. Gelast den Israelieten dat zij u een *rode koe* brengen, gaaf, zonder gebrek, waarop nog nooit een juk gelegd is.
3 Gij zult die geven aan den priester Eleazar, en men zal haar buiten de legerplaats brengen en te zijnen aanschouwen slachten.
4 Dan zal de priester Eleazar met zijn vinger van het bloed nemen en daarmede zevenmaal sprenkelen in de richting van de voorzijde van de tent der samenkomst.
5 Daarna zal men de koe voor zijn ogen verbranden; haar huid, vlees en bloed zal men met de pens verbranden;
6 voorts neemt de priester cederhout, hysop en karmijn en werpt dit op de overblijfselen der verbrande koe.
7 Dan zal de priester zijn klederen wassen en zijn lichaam in water baden; daarna mag hij weder in de legerplaats komen, maar hij is tot den avond onrein.
8 Ook zal hij die het dier verbrand heeft in water zijn klederen wassen en zijn lichaam baden, en onrein zijn tot den avond.
9 Voorts zal een rein man de as der koe verzamelen en die buiten het leger op een reine plaats leggen. Zij zal voor de gemeente der Israelieten bewaard worden, om daarmede wijwater te bereiden; die koe is een zondoffer.

Een psychotische obsessie met symbolen is onderdeel van het karakterprofiel van de leden van de Kach-sekte is, met een gerechtelijke uitspraak is het de leden van de sekte verboden te in de buurt van de Tempelberg te komen.

Soerat al-Bakkara (2)
67 - En toen Mozes tot zijn volk zeide: "Waarlijk, God gebiedt u, een koe te slachten", zeiden zij: "Drijft gij de spot met ons?" Hij zeide: "Ik zoek toevlucht bij God, om niet tot de onwetenden te behoren."
68 - Zij zeiden: "Bid voor ons tot uw Heer, opdat Hij het ons duidelijk make, wat voor een koe dit moet zijn." Hij antwoordde: "Hij zegt, dat het een koe moet zijn, noch oud, noch jong, volwassen, tussen beide in doet nu, wat u geboden is."
69 - Zij zeiden: "Bid voor ons tot uw Heer, dat Hij het ons duidelijk make, welke kleur zij heeft" Hij antwoordde: "Hij zegt, dat het een *gele koe* is met een diepe kleur, aangenaam voor hen, die haar zien."
70 - Zij zeiden: "Bid voor ons tot uw Heer,dat Hij ons mededele, hoe zij is, want al zulke koeien zien er voor ons gelijk uit; en als God het wil, zullen wij juist worden geleid."
71 - Hij antwoordde: "Hij zegt, dat het een koe is, die nog nooit afgericht is geweest, om de aarde te beploegen, of de akkers te bevloeien, een koe, gaaf en vlekkeloos." Zij zeiden: "Nu hebt gij het precies gezegd." Toen slachtten zij haar, doch liever hadden zij het niet gedaan.

Commentaar op de discrepantie _rood/geel_ kan zijn _Jgermeister_ om aan te gevend dat er sprake is van een permanente roes opgewekt door de regie over zichzelf uit handen te geven aan anderen.
Ongeveer het karakterprofiel van mensen die verstrikt kunnen raken in sektarisme dat doet isoleren van de rest van de samenleving.
De Babylonische gevangenschap als script voor een sektarisch leven is voor de gemiddelde wereldburger onmogelijk te begrijpen; sektegevoeligheid is van alle tijden.
Wat betreft de verdere analyse van Shaulus heeft dat geen enkele zin als zij hersenspinsels toch niet gelezen worden en dat geldt ook voor het 'evangelie' van Thomas, Barbnabas, synoptische bijbels en 'aanvullingen' op het Oude Testament.
In hoeverre Shaulus zijn hersenspinsels al dan niet een script voor sektegevoelige personen is, kan men het beste zelf trachten te ervaren door de Babylonische gevangenschap te vergelijken met de hersenspinsels van Shaulus.
(Ezechil = > Romeinen, Danil = > 1 Korinthe, Hosea => 2 Korinthe etc.).

Genesis 1
19 In het zweet uws aanschijns zult gij brood eten, totdat gij wederkeert tot den bodem, dewijl gij daaruit genomen zijt; want stof zijt gij en tot stof zult gij wederkeren.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Je moet toch wat verzinnen om je eigen geloog hoog te houden, is hier het motto denk ik.*


http://spaces.msn.com/members/mikaajl/

----------


## Wortel

> Wat betreft de verdere analyse van Shaulus heeft dat geen enkele zin als zij hersenspinsels toch niet gelezen worden en dat geldt ook voor het 'evangelie' van Thomas, Barbnabas, synoptische bijbels en 'aanvullingen' op het Oude Testament.
> In hoeverre Shaulus zijn hersenspinsels al dan niet een script voor sektegevoelige personen is, kan men het beste zelf trachten te ervaren door de Babylonische gevangenschap te vergelijken met de hersenspinsels van Shaulus.
> (Ezechil = > Romeinen, Danil = > 1 Korinthe, Hosea => 2 Korinthe etc.).


Om het bescheiden te zeggen: Ik ben meer dan gemiddeld ingeleid in de geschriften van Paulus en ik kan je zeggen dat die parallellen die zouden lopen tussen de profeten Ezechiel, Daniel en Hosea en de hierboven genoemde brieven van Paulus mij ten enen male ontgaan, net zo meer dan gemiddeld als ik ben ingeleid in deze Oud-Testamentische profetenboeken.
Het betreft hier een totaal ander genre, waarbij ook de toonzetting en de focus van de drie afzonderlijke profeten nog eens totaal verschillen. 
Ook de theologie die in deze boeken tot klinken komt hebben ieder afzonderlijk een totaal andere insteek en uitwerking. 
Dat dit bewezen moet worden op grond van de hersenspinsels van de, inderdaad nogal sectarische, Kach-beweging vind ik grenzen aan de rand van onnozele inlegkunde. 
Lees wat er staat en tracht te doorgronden wat daarin door de schrijver gezegd wil zijn. Vooropgelegde sjablonen en denkkaders leiden daar alleen maar vanaf.

----------


## Canaris

Er zijn samenzwerings theorien, waarvan een bepaald gehalte aanstekelijk kan werken. Dat zijn dan meestal Theorien die men kan aanpakken , omdraaien en toch geen andere conclusie mogenlijk is als;........ "Misschien!" 

Of dat Van Dnneken is met zijn pyramides of de veelvuldige en veelvoudige theorien omtrent de dood van Kennedy.

Er zij theorien , waarvan alleen al het bestaan ervan een wonder is. 
Bijvoorbeeld de Hol-aarde theorien. 

En dan zijn er theorien, waarvan ik de Theorie niet eens begrijp. Om de theorie te kunnen begrijpen is al een bepaalde mata aan Paranoia en een uitermate labiele informationsstand nodig. 

Het hele verhaal van Joacim behoort duidelijk in de laaste groep thuis, want zijn hele relaas wekt bij 1 grote "Huh?" voor. Ik begrijp de eigenlijke kern van zijn boodschap niet eens. Laat staan dat ik zijn argumenten begrijp. 

Ook ik zeg graag over mijzelf meer te weten over het met name het Nieuwe testament , als de doorsnee Tros-kijker en toch bergrijp ik de ballen van wat Joacim probeert uitteleggen zonder dat de vraag hoog komt ..........."Dat kan hij zo niet menen?"

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> 
> In hoeverre Shaulus zijn hersenspinsels al dan niet een script voor sektegevoelige personen is, kan men het beste zelf trachten te ervaren door de Babylonische gevangenschap te vergelijken met de hersenspinsels van Shaulus.
> (Ezechil = > Romeinen, Danil = > 1 Korinthe, Hosea => 2 Korinthe etc.).


Ik kan mij aardig vinden in het commentaar van Canaris en Wortel, in elk geval snap ik ook niet waar je heen wilt.

Bovendien leerde een snelle blik in de Bijbel dat Hosea is opgetreden vr de ballingschap. Toen had ik direct al geen zin meer om verder te gaan. Voorts neemt men aan dat er minstens n brief van Paulus is verloren gegaan, daar gaat dus de vergelijking.
Conclusie : Niet bij Paulus is er sprake van hersenspinsels maar bij de door jou met instemming aangehaalde lieden.

Overigens heb ik best bewondering voor al het werk dat je er aan besteed hebt

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Soerat al-Haddj (22)
> 78- En strijdt voor de zaak van God zoals er voor behoort te worden gestreden. Hij heeft u verkozen en heeft u in de godsdienst geen lasten opgelegd dit is het geloof van uw vader Abraham. Hij heeft u Moslims genoemd voorheen en in dit Boek, opdat Onze boodschapper getuige over u zij, en dat gij getuige moogt zijn over de mensheid. Onderhoudt het gebed, betaalt de Zakaat en houdt u aan God. Hij is uw Beschermer. Een uitmuntend Meester en een uitnemend Helper.*


Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt dat Mohammed geen nieuwe Godsdienst heeft gesticht. Nu dat is wel degelijk het geval anders had hij zich wel bij de Joden of Christenen aangesloten.
Enkele nieuwe dingen zijn voorts : 
- Gewapende strijd voeren om het geloof te verspreiden.
- Bidden in de richting van Mekka.
- Jezelf aanwijzen als als profeet.
- Kritiek op andere gelovigen.
- Bedevaart naar Mekka.

----------


## al-muslimeen

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik neem aan dat je bedoelt dat Mohammed geen nieuwe Godsdienst heeft gesticht. Nu dat is wel degelijk het geval anders had hij zich wel bij de Joden of Christenen aangesloten.
> Enkele nieuwe dingen zijn voorts : 
> - Gewapende strijd voeren om het geloof te verspreiden.
> - Bidden in de richting van Mekka.
> - Jezelf aanwijzen als als profeet.
> - Kritiek op andere gelovigen.
> - Bedevaart naar Mekka.*


Ach doe nou niet alsof de christendom met mooie praatjes(zonder geweld) werd verspreid.
Als je dit beweert dan moet je echt boeken gaan lezen vrind.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *Ach doe nou niet alsof de christendom met mooie praatjes(zonder geweld) werd verspreid.
> Als je dit beweert dan moet je echt boeken gaan lezen vrind.*


Ik heb niet beweerd dat de Christenen nooit geweld hebben toegepast. Maar jouw antwoord op mijn opsomming over nieuwe dingen van Mohammed is er een van "jullie deden het lekker ook"
Daarmee kom je natuurlijk niet weg. Maar bovendien is het een halve waarheid. In de eerste 3 eeuwen van het Christendom werden de Christenen veelal vervolgd om hun geloof, daarentegen in de eerste (en nog meer) eeuwen van de Islam breidden de Moslims hun geloof uit d.m.v. geweld, dat was wezenlijk nieuw vriend.

----------


## jHanosch

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik heb niet beweerd dat de Christenen nooit geweld hebben toegepast. Maar jouw antwoord op mijn opsomming over nieuwe dingen van Mohammed is er een van "jullie deden het lekker ook"
> Daarmee kom je natuurlijk niet weg. Maar bovendien is het een halve waarheid. In de eerste 3 eeuwen van het Christendom werden de Christenen veelal vervolgd om hun geloof, daarentegen in de eerste (en nog meer) eeuwen van de Islam breidden de Moslims hun geloof uit d.m.v. geweld, dat was wezenlijk nieuw vriend.*


Inderdaad precies het omgekeerde, en later is er door het contact met de Islam een nog erger antichristendom ontstaan in de vorm van inquisitie door een (Roomse) staatskerk.

Zo heeft Jezus het natuurlijk nooit bedoeld, zomede Hij het imperialisme ook nooit goedkeurt, beide waren en zijn ontaarde vormen van christendom, die elkaar erom zouden haten, de koning van het Noorden vs de koning van het Zuiden.

----------


## jHanosch

> Idris:
> Iets achteraf zeggen is makkelijker dan iets vooraf voorspellen.
> De vervalser die rond het jaar 666 zijn wereldse werking zou krijgen als koning van het Zuiden, waarmee de koning van het Noorden in aanvaring zou komen en beide vormden een vervalsend christendom.
> 
> de RK-inquisitie met haar kruistochten, de koning van het Noorden, zwaar beinvloedt door haar tegenstander in de strijd, de Islam, de koning van het Zuiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als we nu eens aanvaarden dat alle drie de Abrahamistische geloven waar zijn gebleken, waarvoor veel argumenten te vinden zijn.


Het *jodendom*, dat door het Persische Mazdaisme, Koning Cyrus is toegestaan zichzelf her op te richten in Jeruzalem, en die hun Herder, de Heilige Israels, niet zouden erkennen, Hem zelfs zouden doorboren.

Het *christendom*  dat een aantal keren glorieus de fout in ging in een vals antichristendom

via de *Islam*  en via de inquisitie van het Roomse westeuropese rijk, de koning van het zuiden met de koning van het noorden, die _beide kwaad in de zin_  hadden,

kunnen we nu vaststellen dat de geschiedenis klaar is en zo goed als alles is uitgekomen.

_the past Israeli,
the past is ready._



Laten we ons verbazen en ons in juichen verenigen voor Allah, G-d onze Vader en Zijn _Immanuel_, Jezus, _God met ons_ ,

en zijn naam is *YHW*.

_Ik die Mijzelf bewijs_.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> * 
> Om het bescheiden te zeggen: Ik ben meer dan gemiddeld ingeleid in de geschriften van Paulus en ik kan je zeggen dat die parallellen die zouden lopen tussen de profeten Ezechiel, Daniel en Hosea en de hierboven genoemde brieven van Paulus mij ten enen male ontgaan, net zo meer dan gemiddeld als ik ben ingeleid in deze Oud-Testamentische profetenboeken.
> Het betreft hier een totaal ander genre, waarbij ook de toonzetting en de focus van de drie afzonderlijke profeten nog eens totaal verschillen. 
> *


Je bescheidenheid siert je maar de noodzaak te melden dat parallellen tussen het een of het ander je structureel ontgaat wekt bij mij geenszins verwondering.
Je hebt om te beginnen al niet door dat de Koran nooit in de cultuurrelativerende contekst geplaatst kan worden.
De drie afzonderlijke profeten zijn feitelijk alle veertien profeten van de Babylonische gevangenschap die met de veertiens 'boeken' van Shaulus vergeleken zouden kunnen worden
Nog beter is de 'boeken' over te slaan en het allerbeste is ieder boekwerk waarin verwezen wordt naar 'Paulus' te vernietigen met uitzondering van overwegingen over 'Paulus' die de pennevrucht zijn van islamitische geleerden..



> _ Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> * 
> Dat dit bewezen moet worden op grond van de hersenspinsels van de, inderdaad nogal sectarische, Kach-beweging vind ik grenzen aan de rand van onnozele inlegkunde.
> *


Op dit forum is door meerderen uiteengezet dat er zeer veel gestoorde 'christenen' zijn die de Openbarngen van Johannes zien plaatsvinden als beloning voor hun gedrag.
Een christelijke fixatie is het in drie delen uiteenvallen van de zondige stad Babylon( Openb. 16:19); er wordt bij de demonisatie van de tegenstanders van 'ware christenen' ook altijd naar die driedeling gezocht.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> * 
> Vooropgelegde sjablonen en denkkaders leiden daar alleen maar vanaf.
> *


Shaulus kan leiden tot krankzinnigheid; weg ermee dus en de 'boeken' uitstallen in bijvoorbeeld 'het museum van de psychiatrie'.

----------


## Rourchid

Daden in fraude (_al-Motaffifeen_, 83 ) 
In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
1 - Wee hen die anderen tekort doen.
2 - Wanneer zij voor zichzelf wegen, nemen zij volle maat;
3 - Indien zij voor anderen uitmeten of afwegen, geven zij minder (dan behoort).
4 - Weten zulke mensen niet dat zij zullen herrijzen
5 - Op een grote Dag,
6 - De Dag, waarop de mensheid voor de Heer der Werelden zal staan?
7 - Neen! Het gedenkschrift over de bozen is in Sidjdjien.
8 - En wat weet gij er van wat Sidjdjien is? 
9 - Het is een geschreven boek.
10 - Wee, op die Dag de loochenaars,
11 - Die de Dag des Oordeels loochenen.
12 - En niemand behalve de zondige overtreder loochent die (Dag),
13 - Die zegt, als Onze woorden aan hem worden voorgedragen: "Fabelen der ouden."
14 - Neen, maar hetgeen zij plachten te verdienen heeft zich als roest aan hun hart gehecht.
15 - Neen, zij zullen die Dag zeker van hun Heer worden uitgesloten.
16 - Voorwaar, dan zullen zij in de hel branden,
17 - En er zal tot hen worden gezegd: "Dit is hetgeen gij placht te loochenen!"
18 - Neen, het gedenkschrift der deugdzamen is voorzeker in "Illijjien."
19 - En wat weet gij er van wat"Illijjien" is? 
20 - Een geschreven boek.
21 - De nabij (God) zijnden zullen het zien. 
22 - Voorwaar, de deugdzamen onder zegeningen,
23 - Op hoge sofa's zullen zij elkander aanschouwen,
24 - Gij zult in hun gezicht de glans der gelukzaligheid herkennen.
25 - Hun wordt zuivere verzegelde wijn te drinken gegeven.
26 - Welks zegel muskus is. En laat degenen die wedijveren, hiervoor wedijveren.
27 - En hij zal vermengd worden met water van Tasniem;
28 - Een bron waaruit de nabij (God) zijnden drinken.
29 - Waarlijk, de schuldigen plachten de gelovigen uit te lachen,
30 - En wanneer zij hen voorbijgingen, knipoogden zij tegen elkander.
31 - En wanneer zij tot de hunnen terugkeerden, keerden zij opgetogen terug;
32 - En wanneer zij hen zagen, zeiden zij: "Dit zijn inderdaad de dwalenden."
33 - Maar zij waren niet als bewakers over hen gezonden.
34 - Daarom zullen op deze Dag de gelovigen over de ongelovigen lachen,
35 - Op hoge sofa's zittende zullen zij aanschouwen;
36 - Voorzeker wordt de ongelovigen vergolden voor hetgeen zij plachten te doen!

----------


## Rourchid

> _ Geplaatst door Canaris_  
> * Er zijn samenzwerings theorien, waarvan een bepaald gehalte aanstekelijk kan werken. Dat zijn dan meestal Theorien die men kan aanpakken , omdraaien en toch geen andere conclusie mogenlijk is als;........ "Misschien!" 
> 
> Of dat Van Dnneken is met zijn pyramides of de veelvuldige en veelvoudige theorien omtrent de dood van Kennedy.
> 
> Er zij theorien , waarvan alleen al het bestaan ervan een wonder is. 
> Bijvoorbeeld de Hol-aarde theorien. 
> 
> En dan zijn er theorien, waarvan ik de Theorie niet eens begrijp. Om de theorie te kunnen begrijpen is al een bepaalde mata aan Paranoia en een uitermate labiele informationsstand nodig. 
> *


In dit soort rotzooi ben ik niet genteresseerd.
.


> _Geplaatst door Canaris_  
> * 
> Het hele verhaal van Joacim behoort duidelijk in de laaste groep thuis, want zijn hele relaas wekt bij 1 grote "Huh?" voor. Ik begrijp de eigenlijke kern van zijn boodschap niet eens. Laat staan dat ik zijn argumenten begrijp. 
> *


De aanhouder wint. 



> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *
> Ook ik zeg graag over mijzelf meer te weten over het met name het Nieuwe testament , als de doorsnee Tros-kijker*


Ik ken cubaanse mensen die echt in het Engels, Nederlands, en Spaans het OT en NT kennen en als het even kan als publiek bij Tros-programma's aanwezig is.




> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *
> en toch begrrijp ik de ballen van wat Joacim probeert uit te leggen zonder dat de vraag hoog komt ..........."Dat kan hij zo niet menen?"*


Shaulus is ook niet te begrijpen als dat het iets met de rest van het Nieuwe Testament te maken heeft, hetn is bedoeld voor labiele mensen.
Shaulnisme is een maipulatie-instrument om het christendom onder controle te krijgen en voor de hand liggend is dat shaulinisme ook getracht wordt aanwenden teneinde de Islam te 'temmen':De koran bevestigt dat Paulus het ware evangelie van Christus overdroeg.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Bovendien leerde een snelle blik in de Bijbel dat Hosea is opgetreden vr de ballingschap. Toen had ik direct al geen zin meer om verder te gaan.*


Dat illustreert de onwaarachtigheid van Shaulus des te meer.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Voorts neemt men aan dat er minstens n brief van Paulus is verloren gegaan, daar gaat dus de vergelijking.
> *


Het gaat om de 14 brieven te veel.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Overigens heb ik best bewondering voor al het werk dat je er aan besteed hebt*


Dankzij vele hardwerkende broeders en zusters is er nauwelijks enige werkdruk.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *....daarentegen in de eerste (en nog meer) eeuwen van de Islam breidden de Moslims hun geloof uit d.m.v. geweld, dat was wezenlijk nieuw vriend.*


Geweld is in eerste instantie een verkeerde term die je aanhaald. Ten tweede is er nooit geweld opgedaan jegens de andersgelovigen, opdat zij moslims moesten worden. Ten derde: in het Abbasidische Rijk werden bekeerlingen juist tegengewerkt, ipv toegejuicht. Ten vierde: het 'geweld' (liever: verdediging) werd in kaart gespeeld zodat de islam niet in gevaar kwam en of verdween. Ten vijfde: de Palestijnen, de Syriers hebben vrijwillig voor de islam gekozen, omdat de Romeinen (in het Palestijnse gebied) geen voorzieningen gaven aan de toen christelijke Palestijnen. En de Syriers werden te hard onderdrukt door de Perzen (offers, en te veel riten etc., geen gelijke kansen etc.). Immers de Romeinen (Byzantijnen) en de Perzen waren druk bezig met oorlog voeren.

----------


## waarnemert

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 

Bovendien leerde een snelle blik in de Bijbel dat Hosea is opgetreden vr de ballingschap. Toen had ik direct al geen zin meer om verder te gaan. 

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Joacim_ 



> Dat illustreert de onwaarachtigheid van Shaulus des te meer.


Nou breekt echt mijn klomp !
*Jij* beweert dat er parallellen zijn tussen de brieven van Paulus en de 14 geschriften van de ballingschap waaronder Hosea. Als n blik op Hosea al genoeg is om het verzinsel van de parallellen naar de prullenmand te verwijzen concludeer *jij* dat Paulus onwaarachtig is. Nee dit bewijst maar n ding dat *jouw* verhaal nergens op slaat.

Ik hou hier nu echt mee op, ik heb geen zin om nog meer tijd aan deze onzin te besteden.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geweld is in eerste instantie een verkeerde term die je aanhaald. Ten tweede is er nooit geweld opgedaan jegens de andersgelovigen, opdat zij moslims moesten worden. Ten derde: in het Abbasidische Rijk werden bekeerlingen juist tegengewerkt, ipv toegejuicht. Ten vierde: het 'geweld' (liever: verdediging) werd in kaart gespeeld zodat de islam niet in gevaar kwam en of verdween. Ten vijfde: de Palestijnen, de Syriers hebben vrijwillig voor de islam gekozen, omdat de Romeinen (in het Palestijnse gebied) geen voorzieningen gaven aan de toen christelijke Palestijnen. En de Syriers werden te hard onderdrukt door de Perzen (offers, en te veel riten etc., geen gelijke kansen etc.). Immers de Romeinen (Byzantijnen) en de Perzen waren druk bezig met oorlog voeren.*


Ik begrijp hieruit dat de veroveringen van de Islam, tot in Europa toe, volgens jou niet hebben plaatsgevonden, ook staat er niet in de Koran dat Christenen en Joden extra belasting moeten betalen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik begrijp hieruit dat de veroveringen van de Islam, tot in Europa toe, volgens jou niet hebben plaatsgevonden, ook staat er niet in de Koran dat Christenen en Joden extra belasting moeten betalen.*



Geweld, zoals je citeerde, is geen extra belasting. Tevens behoor je eigenlijk te weten dat di extra belasting gepaard ging met bescherming/vrijstelling in het leger etc. etc.

Kennelijk ben je niet echt op de hoogte wat toentertijd daadwerkelijk gebeurde.

----------


## waarnemert

Nu duidelijk is geworden dat er geen enkel bewijs is voor het verzinsel dat Christenen en Joden de Bijbel hebben vervalst is de vraag relevant of Moslims een andere ethiek hebben dan niet-Moslims. Immers in niet Moslim kringen wordt het niet eerlijk geacht om een beschuldiging te uiten zonder het bijbehorende bewijs te leveren. Dit wordt dan beschouwd als een leugen, je kunt niet zomaar iemand van alles beschuldigen, dat moet je met bewijzen staven.

Welnu, het feit dat (sommige?) Moslims zonder blikken of blozen deze beschuldiging handhaven doet de vraag opkomen of men zich wel bewust is van het fenomeen dat dit een feitelijke leugen is.

In discussies en uitwisselen van meningen staat normaal gesproken de integriteit van de deelnemers buiten kijf. In het licht van het voorgaande moet de vraag gesteld worden of dit ten aanzien van de bedoelde personen terecht is.

Mogelijk dat iemand zich door deze vraag gekwetst zal voelen. Het is echter geenszins mijn bedoeling iemand te kwetsen. Deze vraag onder de pet te houden is echter ook geen optie aangezien ik denk dat er veel meer mensen zijn die niet hoog opgeven van de betrouwbaarheid van Moslim-meningen. Laten we daar eens eerlijk over praten!

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geweld, zoals je citeerde, is geen extra belasting. Tevens behoor je eigenlijk te weten dat di extra belasting gepaard ging met bescherming/vrijstelling in het leger etc. etc.
> 
> Kennelijk ben je niet echt op de hoogte wat toentertijd daadwerkelijk gebeurde.*


Ik ben blij dat je de veroveringen niet ontkent. Nu weet ik toevallig wel iets van bezettingen, die gaan altijd gepaard met onderdrukking. Het betalen van extra belasting is een vorm van roof, dus geweld, maar in eerste instantie duidde ik op het oorlogsgeweld. Er zullen veel niet-Moslims (ook Moslims natuurlijk, maar die waren begonnen) in die strijd gedood zijn namens Allah en dat alles om de Islam te verbreiden, waarom anders?
Wat ook geweld is het opdringen van bescherming waar men niet om gevraagd had. Welk een arrogantie (die altijd door bezetters wordt gehanteerd) is het niet om bepaalde burgers te laten betalen voor de bezetting. Dat hebben zelfs de Nazi's in WO 2 niet gepresteerd.

Maar het ging mij niet in de eerste plaats om dit geweld aan de kaak te stellen, dat is een andere discussie. Het ging mij om het feit dat geweld gebruiken om geloof te verbreiden een nieuw fenomeen was.

Je gaat overigens niet in op de geweldloosheid van de Christenen, die verdedigden zich niet overeenkomsig de boodschap van Christus die zei "Mijn koninkrijk is niet van deze wereld"

Dat is, denk ik, een van de grote verschillen tussen de principes van Islam en Christendom, de Islam streeft wel naar een koninkrijk van deze wereld (geen scheiding van Kerk en Staat).
Ik schrijf met opzet principes, want Christenen hebben zich niet altijd aan dit principe gehouden en er zijn gelukkig veel Moslims die zich afkeren van dit principe.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *quote: 
> Geplaatst door waarnemert 
> 
> Bovendien leerde een snelle blik in de Bijbel dat Hosea is opgetreden vr de ballingschap. Toen had ik direct al geen zin meer om verder te gaan. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nou breekt echt mijn klomp !
> ...


Als nu eerder iemands klomp gebroken was dan hadden we al die ellende niet gehad.
Er is dus nog hoop voor je, na de scheurkalender de scheurbijbel?
ik heb dit verhaal ook helemaal niet bedacht, Shaulus staat toch bekend als degeen die als enige het Latijn goed kon lezen en schijven, bepaalde mensen kunnen voor zoiets vallen, zeker als ze ongeletterd zijn.
Het leest ook veel helderder het Nieuwe Testament zonder Shaulus, maar ieder zijn meug.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik ben blij dat je de veroveringen niet ontkent. Nu weet ik toevallig wel iets van bezettingen, die gaan altijd gepaard met onderdrukking. Het betalen van extra belasting is een vorm van roof, dus geweld, maar in eerste instantie duidde ik op het oorlogsgeweld. Er zullen veel niet-Moslims (ook Moslims natuurlijk, maar die waren begonnen) in die strijd gedood zijn namens Allah en dat alles om de Islam te verbreiden, waarom anders?
> Wat ook geweld is het opdringen van bescherming waar men niet om gevraagd had. Welk een arrogantie (die altijd door bezetters wordt gehanteerd) is het niet om bepaalde burgers te laten betalen voor de bezetting. Dat hebben zelfs de Nazi's in WO 2 niet gepresteerd.
> 
> Maar het ging mij niet in de eerste plaats om dit geweld aan de kaak te stellen, dat is een andere discussie. Het ging mij om het feit dat geweld gebruiken om geloof te verbreiden een nieuw fenomeen was.
> 
> Je gaat overigens niet in op de geweldloosheid van de Christenen, die verdedigden zich niet overeenkomsig de boodschap van Christus die zei "Mijn koninkrijk is niet van deze wereld"
> 
> Dat is, denk ik, een van de grote verschillen tussen de principes van Islam en Christendom, de Islam streeft wel naar een koninkrijk van deze wereld (geen scheiding van Kerk en Staat).
> Ik schrijf met opzet principes, want Christenen hebben zich niet altijd aan dit principe gehouden en er zijn gelukkig veel Moslims die zich afkeren van dit principe.*


Nogmaals, het is belangrijk dat je je referentiekader afstelt wat er toen gaande was. Ik heb gezegd dat di extra belasting voordelen kende. En elke voordeel heeft zijn nadeel. Mocht het geval zijn dat di christenen gelijk werden behandeld als de moslims, dan impliceer 't een nadeel jegens de moslims. In dit geval geen gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen, maar wel verschillende kappen. Want een legerleider neemt geen niet-moslims aan in zijn leger. Men wilt immers geen risico nemen, toch? Dus ipv (en het kan ook niet anders) vechten krijgen zij (chr. en joden) vrijstelling incl. bescherming. En dit betalen ze met die extra belasting.

In het islamitische tijdperk was er geen sprake van 'onderdrukking'. Ik had je aangetoond dat de Palestijnen en de Syriers vrijwillig de islam beleden zonder enig geweld. Andere landen, als het grote Byzantijnse Rijk (ook het Perzische Rijk), kregen koekje van eigen deeg. Zij zagen het grote gevaar v/d islam en vielen de moslims aan. Om daar een definitieve stop te zetten, is het vrij logisch dat zij een terugslag (offensief) gaven. Nergens in de islamitische geschiedboeken (behalve intern) staan geweldadige veldslagen tegen de burgers. 

Het christendom en de islam kun je absoluut niet met elkaar vergelijken. Er zit te veel verschillen, waardoor het discussiepunt te vr zoek raakt.

Verder wil ik je aantonen dat het christendom zich wel hebben verdedigd dmv polemiek. Immers ze konden niet anders, dan alleen hopen en soms smeken.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Nu duidelijk is geworden dat er geen enkel bewijs is voor het verzinsel dat Christenen en Joden de Bijbel hebben vervalst is de vraag relevant of Moslims een andere ethiek hebben dan niet-Moslims. 
> *


Ik vind de hele Bijbel (minus Shaulus) wel in orde.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * Immers in niet Moslim kringen wordt het niet eerlijk geacht om een beschuldiging te uiten zonder het bijbehorende bewijs te leveren. Dit wordt dan beschouwd als een leugen, je kunt niet zomaar iemand van alles beschuldigen, dat moet je met bewijzen staven.
> *


Indien je de postings van doctor Ron Haleber leest zal een nieuwe dimennsie toegevoegd worden aan het begrip leugen.
Uit al deze postings kun je probleemloos het groot receptenboek voor karakterrmoord distilleren.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Welnu, het feit dat (sommige?) Moslims zonder blikken of blozen deze beschuldiging handhaven doet de vraag opkomen of men zich wel bewust is van het fenomeen dat dit een feitelijke leugen is.
> *


Naast het koekoeksjong Shaulus zijn er vele goddeloze christelijke interpretaties van de Bijbel en dat creert benaderingen vanuit verschillende werkelijkheden, dus zelfs zonder Shaulus is het mogelijk dat er in feite niet te communiceren valt over het geloof doordat dezelfde bronboeken voor verschillende personen verschillende werkelijheden creeeren.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> In discussies en uitwisselen van meningen staat normaal gesproken de integriteit van de deelnemers buiten kijf. In het licht van het voorgaande moet de vraag gesteld worden of dit ten aanzien van de bedoelde personen terecht is.
> *


De basis voor de onmogelijkheid van communiceren is inmiddels duidelijk uiteengezet.
Ik ben als Moslim en velen met mij niet zo genteresseerd in interreligieuze dialogen.
Belangrijker is het doen ophouden van de godsdienstvervolging van Moslims door de groep van niet-Moslims in haar geheel.
Uitwisselen van meningen zou hooguit leiden tot de conclusie dat Moslims de godsdienstvervolgting over zichzelf afgeroepen hebben vanwege het feit dat ze onzorgvuldig omspringen met de voor de Koran neergedaalde Schriften.
Als het om de wederzijdse appreciatie van elkaars bronboeken gaat is de Koran voor Joden en Christenen een onheilig boek terwijl een Moslims de Bijbel als (slechts tijdelijk) ontheiligd zien.
Eventuele disputen over de authenciteit van de Schriften zijn dus niet zo nodig want de ontheiliging van de Schriften wordt ongedaan gemaakt; de door de Christenen als onheilig beschouwde Koran is voor ons Moslim het waarachtig Woord van de Meest Verhevene.
Om het maar zo te stellen: Jullie vinden ons leugenaars en wij vinden jullie leugenaars, het houdt dan gewoon op en het is beter om dan van twee kanten te categoriseren waardoor er expliciet geen dialoog mogelijk is.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Mogelijk dat iemand zich door deze vraag gekwetst zal voelen. Het is echter geenszins mijn bedoeling iemand te kwetsen.
> *


Nogmaals: Ron Haleber.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Laten we daar eens eerlijk over praten!
> *


Met mede-Moslims en Moslima's heb ik eerlijk gepraat over de Bijbel, meerdere keren vooral van de kant van de dames is gevraagd of Shaulus wle in het Nieuwe Testament thuishoort en de recensie varieert van koud tot vlak.
Verder niets aan de hand, want de afgeslankte Bijbel is en blijft een born van eeuwig geldende wijsheid.
Mjn arabische signature komt uit het Evangelie (Matthes 4) _ Er staat geschreven: Van brood alleen zal de mens niet leven, maar van elk woord dat den mond Gods uitgaat._ 

Treffender kan het haast niet, spiritualiteit is de basis van ieder geloven en als het gaat om Shaulus geloven is er voor mij gewoon helemaal niets.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geweld is in eerste instantie een verkeerde term die je aanhaald. Ten tweede is er nooit geweld opgedaan jegens de andersgelovigen, opdat zij moslims moesten worden.*


Het kan zijn dat je het anders bedoelt dan dat ik het interpreteer, maar vanuit mijn begripspunt ben ik het hier niet met je ns. Want zowel op grote schaal als kleine schaal is voor deze aanname geen draagkracht.
Op grote schaal de rellen en burgeroorlog in Indonesie. En voor kleinere schaal kan ik je verwijzen naar de film:"Not without my daughter". Dit zal ongetwijfeld leide tot het anders onder woorden brengen wat je bedoelt. Maar ik denk wel te begrijpen, wat jij bedoelt hoor. Daarom zet ik het even in de termen neer zoals boven, omdat het begrip juist hier vaak mis gaat. Het is inderdaad niet het geloof wat geweld vergoeilijkt.
Tuurlijk zijn er bepaalde teksten, in zowel de Bijbel als de Koran die dit lijken goed te keuren. Maar er staan in die twee boeken ook vele teksten waaruit opgemaakt kan worden dat dit juist niet de manier is. Met name Jezus beroemde 'andere wang toe keren' en in de Koran staat zelf een zin, die zegt: Zelfs als men een handopheft om u iets aan te doen of u te doden, u zult niks terug doen. Ergo, de mens leest wat hij wil lezen, en begrijpt precies dat, wat hij wil begrijpen, ten behoeven van zijn eigen ego gerichte ideaale beeld of bedoeling. Zelfs als er in iedere religeuse stroming, elke vorm van geweld zou worden verboden, dan nog weten we ons in allemaal bochten te wringen om de geweldsdaad te vergoeilijken. Het is dan ook niet het geloof dat geweld aanmoedigd. Het is de (fout denkende) mens, die telkens wel een ander excuus weet te vinden.

Salaam/Vrede zij met jullie

----------


## rinuz

foutje

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> [B]Het kan zijn dat je het anders bedoelt dan dat ik het interpreteer, maar vanuit mijn begripspunt ben ik het hier niet met je ns 
> Op grote schaal de rellen en burgeroorlogse Moorden opgedragen door Mohammed q/




Mohammed gaf vele opdrachten tot moorden. Hier is een lijst genomen uit de bevoegde Soennie Ahadieth en de vroege moslimhistoricus al-Tabari. Na het noemen van iedere moord en het citeren van de bronnen zullen waar bekend de achtergrond en beweegreden van de moord gegeven worden.

De moord op Kab bin Ashraf 

Reden: Sahieh Moeslim vol. 3:4436 p. 990-991 zegt dat Kab b. Ashraf over Allah de Almachtige, en zijn Boodschapper kwaad heeft gesproken. Boechari zegt dat Kab bin Ashraf op een niet gespecificeerde manier Allah schade deed [hij deed Allah schade?] en zijn apostel. Echter, toen Allah schade  deed, was het waarschijnlijk geen gewelddadig of militair iets wat Kab deed, maar waarschijnlijker beweerde hij dat Mohammed geen profeet van Allah was.

Hier is het citaat en de context uit Boechari Volume 3, Boek 45, Nummer 687. Verteld door Djabir bin Abdoella: 

Mohammed zei: Wie wil Ka b bin Al-Ashraf (een dichter die spotverzen over de islam maakte) doden omdat hij Allah en zijn Apostel schade deed? Mohammed bin Maslama (stond op en) zei: Ik zal hem doden. Dus ging Mohammed bin Maslama naar Kab en zei: Ik wil een lening van n of twee Wasqs graan. Kab zei: Geef je vrouwen als onderpand. Mohammed bin Maslama zei: Hoe kunnen we onze vrouwen als onderpand geven, gezien je de knapste onder de Arabieren bent? Hij zei: Geef dan je zonen als onderpand. Mohammed zei: Hoe kunnen we onze zonen als onderpand geven, aangezien de mensen hen zullen misbruiken omdat ze voor n of twee Wasqs graan als onderpand worden gegeven. Dat is een schande voor ons. Maar we zullen onze wapens als onderpand geven. Dus beloofde Mohammed bin Maslama hem dat hij terug zou komen. Zij (Mohammed bin Maslama en zijn metgezellen) kwamen zoals beloofd en vermoordden hem. Daarna gingen ze naar de Profeet en vertelden hem erover.

En Boechari Volume 4, Boek 52, Nummer 271. Overgedragen door Djabir:

De profeet zei: Wie is er klaar voor om Kab bin Ashraf (een jood) te doden. Mohammed bin Maslama antwoordde: Wilt u dat ik hem dood?. De profeet antwoordde bevestigend. Mohammed bin Maslama zei: Sta mij dan toe te zeggen wat ik wil. [d.w. z. te liegen]. De profeet antwoordde: Dat doe ik  [d.w. z. ik sta dat toe]

En tenslotte Boechari Volume 5, Boek 59, Nummer 369, de langste hadieth over de moord op Kab bin Al-Ashraf. Overgedragen door Djabir bin Abdoella:

Allahs Apostel zei: Wie wil Ka b bin Al-Ashraf doden die Allah en Zijn apostel pijn gedaan heeft? Daarop stond Mohammed bin Maslama op zeggende: O Allahs apostel! Wilt u dat ik hem dood? De Profeet zei: Ja. Mohammed bin Maslama zei: Sta mij dan toe een (onwaar) iets te zeggen (d.w. z. Kab te misleiden). De Profeet zei: U mag het zeggen. Toen ging Mohammed bin Maslama naar Kab en zei: Die man (d.w. z. Mohammed) verlangt Sadaqa (d.w. z. Zakaat) van ons en hij heeft ons in de problemen gebracht en ik kom om iets van u te lenen. Hierop zei Kab: Bij Allah, u zult nog eens moe van hem worden! Mohammed bin Maslama zei: Nu we hem gevolgd hebben willen we hem niet verlaten tenzij en totdat we zien hoe zijn einde zal zijn. Nu willen wij dat u ons n of twee kameelladingen voedsel leent. (Er zijn verschillen tussen de verschillende overleveraars over n of twee kameelladingen.) Kab zei: Ja (ik zal het u lenen), maar u moet me een borg geven. Mohammed bin Maslama en zijn metgezel zeiden: Wat wilt u? Kab antwoordde: Geef me uw vrouwen als borg. Ze zeiden: Hoe kunnen we u onze vrouwen als borg geven terwijl u de meeste knappe van de arabieren bent? Kab zei: Geef me dan uw zonen als borg. Ze zeiden: Hoe kunnen we u onze zonen als borg geven? Later zullen ze misbruikt worden door de mensen die zullen zeggen dat zij borg zijn voor een kameellading voedsel. Dat zou ons grote schande opleveren, maar we zullen u onze wapens als borg geven. Mohammed bin Maslama en zijn metgezel beloofden Kab dat Mohammed bij hem terug zou komen. Hij kwam s nachts bij Kab samen met de pleegbroer van Ka b, Aboe Na ila. Kab nodigde hen in zijn fort en hij ging naar ze toe. Zijn vrouw vroeg hem: Waar ga je op deze tijd naartoe? Kab antwoordde: Nergens heen, maar Mohammed bin Maslama en mijn pleegbroer Aboe Na ila zijn gekomen. Zijn vrouw zei: Ik hoor een stem als het druppelen van bloed van hem is. Kab zei: Er is niemand dan mijn broeder Mohammed bin Maslama en mijn pleegbroer Aboe Na ila. Een genereus man moet reageren op een oproep s nachts, zelfs wanneer hij uitgenodigd wordt om vermoord te worden. Mohammed bin Maslama kwam met twee man . (Sommige overleveraars noemen de mannen als Aboe Abs bin Djabr, Al-Harith bin Aus en Abbad bin Bishr.) Dus Mohammed bin Maslama trad naar binnen met twee mannen en zei tot hen: Als Kab komt zal ik zijn haar aanraken en eraan ruiken en als u ziet dat ik zijn hoofd beet heb, beroof hem. Ik zal u zijn hoofd laten ruiken. Kab bin Al-Ashraf kwam naar ze toe, ingepakt in zijn kleren en een doordringende parfum. Mohammed bin Maslama zei: Ik heb nog nooit een betere geur geroken dan deze. Kab antwoordde: Ik heb de beste Arabische vrouwen die weten hoe de hoge klasse parfum te gebruiken. Mohammed bin Maslama verzocht Kab: Sta u mij toe om uw hoofd te ruiken? Kab zei: Ja. Mohammed rook het en liet zijn metgezellen het ook ruiken. Toen verzocht hij Kab opnieuw: Mag ik (uw hoofd ruiken)? Kab zei: Ja. Toen Mohammed hem stevig vast had zei hij (tegen zijn metgezellen): Grijp hem! Zo doodden zij hem en gingen terug naar de Profeet en informeerden hem. (Aboe Rafi) werd gedood na Kab bin Al-Ashraf.

Terwijl de eerdere alleen meerdere metgezellen noemde, zegt Sahieh Moeslim Volume 3, Boek 19, Nummer 4436:

Het is overgedragen op autoriteit van Djabir dat de boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) zei: Wie wil Kab b. Ashraf doden? Hij heeft Allah gelasterd, de Verhevene en Zijn Boodschapper. Mohammed B. Maslama zei: Boodschapper van Allah, wilt u dat ik hem zal doden? Hij zei: Ja. Hij zei: Sta mij toe met hem te praten ( op een manier die ik geschikt acht). Hij zei: Praat (zoals u geschikt acht). De rest is ongeveer gelijk aan Boechari, zie Boechari Volume 5, Boek 59, Nummer 369.

Voetnoot 2269 pag. 990 zegt: 

Kab b. Ashraf was een jood die tot de stam van Nadir behoorde en was dus verplicht het verdrag te respecteren dat er was tussen de moslims en de Banoe Nadir, maar heeft dit verdrag nooit gerespecteerd. Hij zweerde samen tegen het leven van de Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem), hielp de Mekkanen tegen de moslims, zong obscene liederen en liefdessonnetten met als doel moslimvrouwen te schande te maken. De overwinning op Badr krenkte hem en hij ging naar Mekka en hitste de Qoeraisj op hun helden van Badr te wreken. Al deze daden van hem gingen direct in tegen het verdrag waar hij tezamen met de leden van zijn stam was aangegaan. Wie kan er nu zo een immorele samenzweerder tolereren die het verdrag verbreekt, samenzweert tegen het hoofd van de islamitische staat en de staat zelf, en de eer van vrouwen door het slijk haalt en de godvruchtige atmosfeer van de islamitische maatschappij vervuilt met immorele liederen? Al deze misdaden waren genoeg om zijn leven te nemen.

http://www.answeringislam.org/Dutch/...enmohammed.htm

----------


## BamBamBang

Hoi Rinuz,

Dat er zulke teksten in de Koran staan zal ik niet ontkennen. Het staat inderdaad in de Koran en dat is jammer. Maar is het niet veel eerlijker om de Christelijke keerzijde ernaast te spiegelen, of wilen wij die liever vergeten. Of weet jij niet wat er door toedoen met de orde der Tempelieren is gebeurd in het hart van Parijs, en ik opdracht van de Paus? Of ben je vergeten dat Paus Pius de wapens stond te zegenen van de Nazi's? Of ben je vergeten dat er (hoeveel waren het er ook al weer) kruistochten waren? Of ben je het bestaan van de KKK vergeten?
Of de organisatie van Christenen die notabene vrijwilligerswerk doen voor het Israelische leger. Moraal van het verhaal.
Je ziet wel de splinter in het oog van de Moslim, maar je hebt last van een behoorlijke balk voor je oog. Niet beledigend bedoelt, maar zo zie ik het wel. Ook ik ben het niet met alles ns waar de Islam voor staat, maar ik vind het onreeel om alleen met een vinger die kant op te wijzen, met een geschiedenis als de onze.

Vrede zij met u

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Hoi Rinuz,
> 
> Dat er zulke teksten in de Koran staan zal ik niet ontkennen. Het staat inderdaad in de Koran en dat is jammer. Maar is het niet veel eerlijker om de Christelijke keerzijde ernaast te spiegelen, of wilen wij die liever vergeten. Of weet jij niet wat er door toedoen met de orde der Tempelieren is gebeurd in het hart van Parijs, en ik opdracht van de Paus? Of ben je vergeten dat Paus Pius de wapens stond te zegenen van de Nazi's? Of ben je vergeten dat er (hoeveel waren het er ook al weer) kruistochten waren? Of ben je het bestaan van de KKK vergeten?
> Of de organisatie van Christenen die notabene vrijwilligerswerk doen voor het Israelische leger. Moraal van het verhaal.
> Je ziet wel de splinter in het oog van de Moslim, maar je hebt last van een behoorlijke balk voor je oog. Niet beledigend bedoelt, maar zo zie ik het wel. Ook ik ben het niet met alles ns waar de Islam voor staat, maar ik vind het onreeel om alleen met een vinger die kant op te wijzen, met een geschiedenis als de onze.
> 
> Vrede zij met u*


Wat mensen doen, is wat anders dan wat de christus van ons vraagt.
Jezus leefde , hoe wij moeten leven.
Mohammed leefde met veel geweld, helaas.

----------


## Boaz

In het kader van deze topic...

Ik snap echt niet dat Moslims zeggen dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Ik bedoel Jezus haalde allemaal quotaties uit het Oude Testament. En logisch. In die tijd was de Talmud het geldige en geweldige Woord van God. Jezus was een boodschapper van God, maar heeft nooit een keer gerefereerd dat de Talmud vervalst was. En als Hij boodschapper van God was zou Hij net als Mohammed van God door hebben moeten krijgen van God dat de Joden Zijn Talmud hebben vervalst. Het is echt en nog eens echt een verzinsel van de hoogste plank! 

En anders vraag ik me af of deze god zichzelf wel goed heeft geopenbaard en hoe groot hij was en hoe te vrezen. De mensen waren niet echt onder de indruk van de god die zich aan hen liet openbaren. Want eerst vervalsten de Joden het oude testament. Daarna probeerde god nog een keer via Jezus. Maar de mensen waren weer niet zo onder de indruk van god en vervalsten God's Woord weer. Gelukkig de laatste keer dacht god. Laat ik mij nu aan minder mensen openbaren. Laat ik het proberen met een persoon. Het blijft voor mij zo moeilijk om mijn grootheid te laten zien aan veel mensen. Nu probeer ik het met een, dat moet wel lukken. Ja hoor, daar is hij... Mohammed is zijn naam. En gelukkig hij geloofd gods woord, schrijft alles netjes op. En hij vertelt het aan andere mensen die het ook geloven. Wat een groot god is hij... 

Kijk even naar de bijbel en zie hoe over God's grootheid wordt geschreven en hoe heilig over Hem wordt gesproken. Kijk naar de profeten in het oude testament! Ja, deze vertelden dat de Joden de slechte kant opgingen. Maar probeerden hun weer tot God terug te brengen. Als je dit allemaal leest, en als de Joden het hadden vervalst hadden ze er wel een mooi nationalistisch verhaaltje van gemaakt hoe goed ze wel niet waren. Zoals alle andere volken in die tijd deden. 
Kijk in het nieuwe testament hoe er over de discipelen worden geschreven, hoe over de apostelen. Als je een leuk verhaaltje over jezelf kwijt wil schrijf je wel iets anders op...

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> * 
> Mohammed gaf vele opdrachten tot moorden. Hier is een lijst genomen uit de bevoegde Soennie Ahadieth en de vroege moslimhistoricus al-Tabari. Na het noemen van iedere moord en het citeren van de bronnen zullen waar bekend de achtergrond en beweegreden van de moord gegeven worden.
> *


De historicus al-Tabari gaat niet over het onderwerp van de draad: * Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst*.
De historicus wordt door niet-Moslims verkeerd genterpreteerd en de interpretaties van de historicus zelf worden eveneens verkeerd genterpreteerd (min maal min niet altijd plus is wordt wederom bewezen.)
De historicus wordt ook hier op dit forum misbruikt ter rechtvaardiging van de 'schrijver' S. Rushdie: Geen reformatie nodig voor de Islam, maar terugkeer naar de bronnen van de Islam.

----------


## Canaris

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Nu duidelijk is geworden dat er geen enkel bewijs is voor het verzinsel dat Christenen en Joden de Bijbel hebben vervalst is de vraag relevant of Moslims een andere ethiek hebben dan niet-Moslims. Immers in niet Moslim kringen wordt het niet eerlijk geacht om een beschuldiging te uiten zonder het bijbehorende bewijs te leveren. Dit wordt dan beschouwd als een leugen, je kunt niet zomaar iemand van alles beschuldigen, dat moet je met bewijzen staven.
> 
> Welnu, het feit dat (sommige?) Moslims zonder blikken of blozen deze beschuldiging handhaven doet de vraag opkomen of men zich wel bewust is van het fenomeen dat dit een feitelijke leugen is.
> 
> In discussies en uitwisselen van meningen staat normaal gesproken de integriteit van de deelnemers buiten kijf. In het licht van het voorgaande moet de vraag gesteld worden of dit ten aanzien van de bedoelde personen terecht is.
> 
> Mogelijk dat iemand zich door deze vraag gekwetst zal voelen. Het is echter geenszins mijn bedoeling iemand te kwetsen. Deze vraag onder de pet te houden is echter ook geen optie aangezien ik denk dat er veel meer mensen zijn die niet hoog opgeven van de betrouwbaarheid van Moslim-meningen. Laten we daar eens eerlijk over praten!*


Scherpe posting
Respect. 

Inderdaad een interressant sociaal-theologisch dilemma

----------


## waarnemert

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 



> Nogmaals, het is belangrijk dat je je referentiekader afstelt wat er toen gaande was. Ik heb gezegd dat di extra belasting voordelen kende. En elke voordeel heeft zijn nadeel. Mocht het geval zijn dat di christenen gelijk werden behandeld als de moslims, dan impliceer 't een nadeel jegens de moslims. In dit geval geen gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen, maar wel verschillende kappen. Want een legerleider neemt geen niet-moslims aan in zijn leger. Men wilt immers geen risico nemen, toch? Dus ipv (en het kan ook niet anders) vechten krijgen zij (chr. en joden) vrijstelling incl. bescherming. En dit betalen ze met die extra belasting


Ik ben verbaasd, je wilt deze discriminatie van Christenen werkelijk verdedigen. Blijkbaar ben je door mijn argumentatie dat dit zuivere arrogantie is en mijn verwijzing naar de Nazi's nog niet overtuigd.
Ik zal nog een poging doen en dan geef ik het op, dan ga je maar door met discrimineren.

*DE FABEL VAN DE ZONAANBIDDERS EN DE MAANAANBIDDERS* 

Er was eens een landstreek waar zonaanbidders en maanaanbidders woonden.
De zonaanbidders en de maanaanbidders betaalden ieder dezelfde soort belasting. De zonaanbidders betaalden niet meer dan de maanaanbidders en andersom ook niet.
Op zekere dag kwam er een groot leger aan van zonaanbidders die de macht wilden gaan uitoefenen in die landstreek. Sommige van de inwoners vochten dapper, anderen dachten dit is zo'n machtig leger, we kunnen ons beter overgeven, hoe het ook ging, de landstreek kwam in handen van de zonaanbidders.
Toen vaardigde de baas van de zonaanbidders, die kalief werd genoemd, een wet uit waarin stond dat de maanaanbidders vergeleken met de zonaanbidders extra belasting moesten betalen.
Daarop kwamen de maanaanbidders naar de zonaanbidderskalief en er ontstond de volgende dialoog :

Maanaanbidders : Waarom moeten wij extra belasting betalen?
Zonaanbidderskalief :dat is omdat wij jullie beschermen.
Maanaanbidders : Waartegen moeten wij beschermd worden?
Zonaanbidderskalief : Nou.... eh tegen de legers van de maanaanbidders natuurlijk. Die zullen zeker terugkeren om ons te verdrijven.
Maanaanbidders : Maar wij willen helemaal niet beschermd worden tegen de maanaanbidders, dat zijn onze vrienden, wij willen juist weer bevrijd worden.
Zonaanbidderskalief : Niks mee te maken, wij beschermen jullie trouwens ook tegen de stenenaanbidders.
Maanaanbidders : Maar tegen de stenenaanbidders willen we wel vechten, neem ons dan op in het leger.
Zonaanbidderskalief :Ik kijk wel uit, als we dan gaan vechten tegen de maanaanbidders dan lopen jullie over en verlies ik de slag, dat is trouwens ook een argument waarom jullie extra belasting moeten betalen je hoeft niet in het leger, zonaanbidders gaan wel in het leger.
Maanaanbidders : Dus omdat de zonaanbidders hun geloof willen verdedigen of uitbreiden moeten wij extra belasting betalen ?
Zonaanbidderskalief : Ik ben blij dat jullie het beginnen te snappen, het staat bovendien in ons heilig boek dat jullie extra belasting moeten betalen.
Maanaanbidders : Maar dat is toch ons heilig boek niet? In ons heilig boek staat niet dat andere gelovigen extra belasting moeten betalen, daar staat in dat we onze vijanden lief moeten hebben en moeten bidden voor diegenen die ons vervolgen.
Zonaanbidderskalief : Dat kan wel zijn, maar ik houd me aan mijn heilig boek en doe wat mijn zonnegod mij gebiedt.
Maanaanbidders : Maar wij hebben gehoord dat er in uw heilig boek ook staat dat er geen dwang is in de godsdienst.
Zonaanbidderskalief : Dat kan wel zijn maar ik hou me niet zo bezig met theologische kwesties, jullie mogen wel blij zijn dat ik jullie niet als ongelovigen beschouw want dan zou ik je moeten doden, dat staat ook in mijn boek, scheer je weg, ik heb wel wat anders te doen, ik moet mijn veroveringen verdedigen en uitbreiden.

Daarop gingen de maanaanbidders weg en mompelden "zij zijn groot en ik is klein, het is niet eerlijk" en ze leefden niet lang meer en zeker niet gelukkig.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Wat mensen doen, is wat anders dan wat de christus van ons vraagt.
> Jezus leefde , hoe wij moeten leven.
> Mohammed leefde met veel geweld, helaas.*


Ik ben het inzoverre met je ns dat de mensheid de leer van Jezus die zo duidelijk mogelijk als maar kon aan ons in overgedragen niet nakomt, laat staan leert. En het is jammer dat er zoveel geweld gepaard is gegaan met het verspreiden van het geloof. Omdat je door de bomen het bos niet meer ziet, en er te veel kampen bestaan die roepen, mijn God is beter dan die van Jou of Jezus is niet gestorven aan het kruis of Mohammed had wel een baard enz enz enz, ben ik mijn eigen weg gegaan. Omdat ook het Christendom mij niet meer geeft wat ik verwacht te krijgen. Met name die vrijwilligers geklooi om het Israelische leger te helpen vind ik een aanfluiting. Efin, Jezus zei tot zijn disipelen dat zij zich moesten verspreiden onder alle volken, om zijn blijde boodschap te brengen, en zei: Ik ben in geest bij jullie. Vooral dat laatste neem ik zeer letterlijk. Als Jezus in Geest bij mij is, heb ik geen kerk nodig. Kan ik met hem spreken wanneer ik wil. En kan ik mijn leven zo goed mogelijk proberen te leven met Hem als voorbeeld.
Er is alleen 1 ding waar ik steeds moeite mee heb, en dat is deze
Gij zult niet oordelen. Want dit doe ik de hele dag door, zelfs als ik niet oordeel, oordeel ik dat ik niet oordeel.

 :knipoog:

----------


## waarnemert

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
[B]Ik vind de hele Bijbel (minus Shaulus) wel in orde.

De basis voor de onmogelijkheid van communiceren is inmiddels duidelijk uiteengezet.



> Ik ben als Moslim en velen met mij niet zo genteresseerd in interreligieuze dialogen.


Waarom bemoei je je dan met deze discussie? Deze discussie heeft niet zoveel met religie te maken maar met ethiek.




> Belangrijker is het doen ophouden van de godsdienstvervolging van Moslims door de groep van niet-Moslims in haar geheel.


Waar heb je het over? In Europa en de VS hebben we vrijheid van Godsdienst. Moslims krijgen alle ruimte voor hun mosken, scholen en universiteiten. Daarentegen zijn in Saoudi-Arabi onlangs nog 50 Pakistaanse Christenen gearresteerd wier enige "misdaad" was dat ze een godsdienstige bijeenkomst in hun eigen huis hielden.




> Als het om de wederzijdse appreciatie van elkaars bronboeken gaat is de Koran voor Joden en Christenen een onheilig boek terwijl een Moslims de Bijbel als (slechts tijdelijk) ontheiligd zien.


In deze discussie gaat het niet over de vraag of Joden en Christenen de Koran een onheilig boek vinden (heb ik hier nergens gelezen), ook heb ik hier niet gelezen dat er door Christenen beweerd wordt dat de Koran vervalst is maar het zijn alleen (sommige?) Moslims die steeds zonder bewijs beweren dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Toen dat bewijs niet geleverd kon worden heb ik de ethiesche kwestie aan de orde gesteld.




> Eventuele disputen over de authenciteit van de Schriften zijn dus niet zo nodig want de ontheiliging van de Schriften wordt ongedaan gemaakt;


Dat zou inderdaad niet nodig zijn als de Moslims niet zouden beweren dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Verder begrijp ik hier niet veel van. De ontheiliging van de Schriften behoeft niet ongedaan gemaakt te worden als deze niet heeft plaatsgevonden.





> de door de Christenen als onheilig beschouwde Koran is voor ons Moslim het waarachtig Woord van de Meest Verhevene.


Het lijkt me nonsens dat de Christenen de Koran als onheilig beschouwen. Wat ze wel vinden is dat de Koran niet Gods Woord kan zijn omdat er veel te veel verschillen zijn met de Bijbel die door Christenen wel als Gods Woord beschouwd wordt. Aangezien de Moslims niet kunnen zeggen dat de Bijbel *niet* Gods Woord is (er wordt uit geciteerd in de Koran) en men de verschillen ook wel ziet, heeft men het verhaal verzonnen dat de Bijbel vervalst is.




> Om het maar zo te stellen: Jullie vinden ons leugenaars en wij vinden jullie leugenaars, het houdt dan gewoon op en het is beter om dan van twee kanten te categoriseren waardoor er expliciet geen dialoog mogelijk is.


Wel even goed onderscheiden, ik heb de Moslims geen mogelijke leugenaars genoemd omdat zij in de Koran geloven maar omdat zij (althans degenen die zulks doen) steeds maar weer opnieuw met onbewijsbare verzinsels komen. Waarom zou daarover geen dialoog gevoerd kunnen worden? Het gaat hier immers niet om de vraag of de Koran of de Bijbel geloofd moeten worden maar, nogmaals, om de ethiesche kwestie of er op enig punt gelogen mag worden.
Ik heb verder je repliek maar laten rusten omdat je een geweldig rookgordijn heb gelegd om deze simpele vraag te omzeilen

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Wel even goed onderscheiden, ik heb de Moslims geen mogelijke leugenaars genoemd omdat zij in de Koran geloven maar omdat zij (althans degenen die zulks doen) steeds maar weer opnieuw met onbewijsbare verzinsels komen. Waarom zou daarover geen dialoog gevoerd kunnen worden? Het gaat hier immers niet om de vraag of de Koran of de Bijbel geloofd moeten worden maar, nogmaals, om de ethiesche kwestie of er op enig punt gelogen mag worden.
> Ik heb verder je repliek maar laten rusten omdat je een geweldig rookgordijn heb gelegd om deze simpele vraag te omzeilen*


Wie zegt mij dat de Koran van God is ?


Ik zie daarvoor geen enkel logisch klinkend bewijs of zelfs niet eens een aanwijzing.

Ik moet het alleen maar aannemen, uit die (geschreven) woorden die daar 1300 jaar geleden geschreven zijn.

Maar waarom neemt u mijn geschreven woorden dan niet aan, of die van de bijbel, daar vind je tenminste wel een poging om iets logisch te verklaren, maar niet alleen logisch ook medemenselijk, compassioneel, ziet de bijbel er gewoon veel geloofwaardiger uit !

Daar kun je zien dat JHW van ons houdt,

in de koran zie ik alleen hoe allah op ons neerkijkt, ongenaaktbaar vanuit grote hoogte zit hij daar groot te zijn, ver weg, het tegenovergestelde van _Immanuel_, _God met ons_, eigenlijk.

----------


## waarnemert

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 




> Andere landen, als het grote Byzantijnse Rijk (ook het Perzische Rijk), kregen koekje van eigen deeg. Zij zagen het grote gevaar v/d islam en vielen de moslims aan. Om daar een definitieve stop te zetten, is het vrij logisch dat zij een terugslag (offensief) gaven. Nergens in de islamitische geschiedboeken (behalve intern) staan geweldadige veldslagen tegen de burgers.


Ik begrijp hieruit dat Constantinopel, de verovering van Noord Afrika, de verovering van delen van Spanje, de belegering van Wenen allemaal verdediging waren van de Arabische Islam. In het Nederlands is daar een uitdrukking voor : Maak dat de kat wijs!






> Het christendom en de islam kun je absoluut niet met elkaar vergelijken. Er zit te veel verschillen, waardoor het discussiepunt te vr zoek raakt.


Inderdaad, zoals ik al schreef, de Islam staat voor geweld en onderdrukking, meer van eigen gelovigen dan van andersdenkenden (sharia), het Christendom heeft als principe vrijheid en liefde, liefde tot God en tot de naaste. Als jij en andere Moslims zich goed voelen bij die Islam, mij best maar ontkent toch niet dat het zo is.




> Verder wil ik je aantonen dat het christendom zich wel hebben verdedigd dmv polemiek.


Precies, maar je wilt toch niet de verdediging van de Christenen, met woorden, vergelijken met de verdediging, met geweld, van de Moslims?

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geweld, zoals je citeerde, is geen extra belasting. Tevens behoor je eigenlijk te weten dat di extra belasting gepaard ging met bescherming/vrijstelling in het leger etc. etc.
> 
> Kennelijk ben je niet echt op de hoogte wat toentertijd daadwerkelijk gebeurde.*


Beschermgeld, vrijstelling van leger ?


dat eerste doet me denken aan de mafia, en het tweede heeft te maken met of je wel of niet ook tot de mafia wil behoren.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Deze discussie heeft niet zoveel met religie te maken maar met ethiek.
> *


Religie is gestructureerd als religieuze orde en als een religieuze gestoeld is op een onwaaraachtige boek kan er nooit sprake zijn van van ethiek noch religie.



> _geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Toen dat bewijs niet geleverd kon worden heb ik de ethiesche kwestie aan de orde gesteld.
> *


Het gaat om het 'bewijzen' dat het geschrijf van Shaulus al dan niet het Woord van God is en dat is net zo onzinnig als het bestaan of onbestaan van God Zelf te bewijzen.
Het gaat om spirituele reflectie naar aanleiding van de Schriften en dankzij het internet zijn is het mogelijk meningen uitwisselen van degenen onder de Moslims en Moslima's die de voor de Koran neergezonden Schriften analyseren.
Om het maar zo te zeggen: Shaulus spoort spiritueel van geen kant.
Mbt tot de ethische kwestie kom je dan meteen op het gegeven dat Shaulus de basis heeft gelegd om, door middel van cultuurelativisme, de ethiek die de Schriften gebieden te doen verloederen.
Dus Shaulus in een intereligieuze dialoog betrekken betekent per definitie onethisch bezig zijn.
Wat mij betreft dus geen interreligieuze dialoog maar een interreligieus debat waar de tegengestelde, onverenigbae standpunten uiteengezet kunnen worden en waarbij het niet om vrijblijvendheid gaat maar om het maken van keuzes en vooral keuzes die iedereen mag maken in de zin dat er er zelfs bindende referenda uitgeschreven kunnen worden waar de bevolking zich uit kan spreken over wie de bevolking vindt dat er gelijk heeft.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Waar heb je het over? In Europa en de VS hebben we vrijheid van Godsdienst. Moslims krijgen alle ruimte voor hun mosken, scholen en universiteiten. 
> *


In een seculiere staat is het vanzelfsprekend dat religie uitgedragen wordt in het zogenoemde maatschappelijk middenveld.
30 jaar geleden al had de overheid de opbouwe van islamitisch maatschappelijk middenveld moeten faciliteteren.
Niets is er gedaan behalve trachten alle Moslims in een staat van afhankelijheid te houden.
Wat er aan faciliteiten geboden wordt voor het islamitische maatschappelijk middenveld (c.q. islamitisch vereningsleven) is een uiting van ongekende hollanders gierigheid gemotiveerd door rascisme tot in de hoogste regionen.
Het verhaal dat *allochtonen* ingezet gaan worden om radicalisatie van de Moslims-jongeren te vookomen, onlangs geventileerd door de ministers Donner en Verdonk. 
Over *autochtonen* worden natuulijk niet gerept omdat de Islam alleen maar voor primitieven is en per slot van rekening: _autochtonen zijn superieur aan allochtonen_.
Of de goddeloze arrogantie van de nederlandse regering om zelfs geeneens excuses aan te bieden aan de nabestaanden van gruwelijkste massamoord in Europa van na WO II in Srebenica, waar 8.000 mensen zijn afgeslacht konden worden omdat dit de gemakzucht het beste uitkwam.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> De ontheiliging van de Schriften behoeft niet ongedaan gemaakt te worden als deze niet heeft plaatsgevonden.
> *


Soerat al-Bajjina (98,de waarschuwing)

1- Zij onder de mensen van het boek die ongelovig zijn en de afgodendienaars zullen pas ophouden als het duidelijk bewiijs tot hen komt:
2 - Een gezant van God die reingemaakte bladen aan hen voorleest,
3 - waarin juiste dingen geschreven staan.
4 - Zij aan wie het boek gegeven is hebben zich nadat het duidelijk bewijs tot hen gekomen was opgesplitst.
5 - Hun werd slechts bevolen God te dienen en daarbij als aanhangers van het zuivere geloof de godsdienst geheel aan Hem te wijden en de salaat ter verrichten en de zakaat te geven. Dat is de juiste godsdienst.
6 - Zij onder de mensen van het boek die ongelovig zijn en de afgodendienaars zullen in het vuur van de hel zijn, waarin zij altijd zullen blijven; zij zijn het slechtst af van de schepping.
7 - Maar zij die geloven en de deugdelijke daden doen, zij zijn het best af van de schepping.
8 - Als hun loon zijn er bij hun Heer de tuinen van Eden waar de rivieren onderdoor stromen;daarin zullen zij altijd blijven. God heeft een welgevallen aan hen en zij hebben welgevallen aan Hem. Dat is ook voor wie zijn Heer vreest.

----------


## Rourchid

> _geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Het lijkt me nonsens dat de Christenen de Koran als onheilig beschouwen. Wat ze wel vinden is dat de Koran niet Gods Woord kan zijn omdat er veel te veel verschillen zijn met de Bijbel die door Christenen wel als Gods Woord beschouwd wordt.
> *


De Schriften zijn Heilig omdat ze de lezer(es), die dat door God gegeven is, nadert tot Hem brengen; door het neerdalen van de Koran is de _geheiligde_, gewijde Islamitische traditie ontstaan. 
God die alles geschapen heeft en voor Wiens troon iedereen zal komen te staan heeft een boodschapper komend van tussen hemelen en aarde (de engel Gabril) gezonden om de allerlaatse Openbaring te doen nederdalen.
God is ongeschapen evenals het Woord van de Koran en de Koran is er altijd geweest en zal er altijd zijn, m.a.w. de Koran komt rechtstreeks van de Schepper .

God de Onkenbare laat de aan de mens zien wat hem Hem behaagt om de mens te laten zien.
De Meest Verhevene onthult Zich aan de mens door twee openbaringen: die van het geschreven boek (_al-kitaab al-mastoer_: Koran) en die van het open boek (_al-kitaab al-mastoer_: het universum).
De Koran gebiedt de mens de Profeten te volgen en met het neer laten dalen van de Koran heeft God de voor mens toegankelijke verwoording van de profetische cyclus voltooid.
Uit God komt alles en iedereen voort en de mens die de tekens van het universum waarneemt kan de oorspong terugvinden in de Koran.
De Koran leert hoe alles uit God voortkomt, de _i'jaz_ (kracht) van de Koranieke tekst creert de contekst waar ik, alles en iedereen deel van is, de contekst die te herleiden is uit het Scheppingsplan neergeschreven in de Koran..
Dat ik mijzelf mag duiden als door de _i'jaz_ van de Koranieke tekst gecreerde contekst is omdat Hij het behaagd heeft om mij mijn vermogen tot sprirualiteit te schenken; spiritualiteit is immers het fundament van ieder geloven.

Mijzelf ervaren als onderdeel de contekst gecreerd door de _i'jaz_ van de Koranieke teks houdt in dit eveneens te kunnen ervaren door de eerder gezonden Schriften, immers Soerat 3 (_al-Imraan_) leert:
3 - Hij heeft het boek met de waarheid ter bevestiging van wat er voordien al was tot jou neergezonden ter bevestiging van wat er al voordien was en Hij heeft ook de _Thora_ en het _Evangelie_ neergezonden,
4 - vroeger al, als leidraad voor de mensen en Hij heeft _al-Foerkhan_ (het reddend onderscheidingsmiddel) neergezonden. Zij die ongelovig zijn aan Gods tekenen voor hen is er een zware bestraffing. God is machtig en wraakgierig.

Mijzelf ervaren als door de _i''jaz_ van de Thorasche tekst gecreerde contekst kan ik middels mijzelf herleiden uit Tien Geboden.
Dat ik als mens gecreerd ben en mijn behoefte aan Hem mag voelen is voor mij te ik herleiden uit het Evangelie (Matthes 4:3)
Bij Shaulus is er helemaal niets behalve het hooguit herkennen van de blauwdruk van het politiseren van religie. 
En het Beest van Tarsus (c.q.Shaulus) doet het gemeten naar de tijdspanne waarin hij leefde wel aardig, evenwel is hij met analysetechnieken van het heden te onmaskeren.

De grote verworvenheid van het Romeins rijk is onderwijs voor allee kinderen (c.q. de openbare school), de schaduwzijde is uiteraard de positie van de vrouw.
Het axioma voor man/vrouw verhoudingen in het Rome waar Shaulus staatburger was luidde : _ius vitae necisque_ oftewel de man kon naar believen beschikken over leven en dood van vrouw en kinderen.
En zo ontvouwt zich het politiek doel van Shaulus om het net gerevitaliseerde judasme te plooien naar de behoeften van de romeinse heersers.
De minderwaardigheid van de vrouw vanuit het judasme/christendom is gebaseerd op de mythe van de zondeval (erfzonde, oerzonde) .
De dood wordt gezien als straf voor het eten van de verboden vrucht in het Paradijs; het lichaam wordt beschouwd als zwak en zondig, de geest wordt beschouwd als sterk en verheven.
Daar de vrouw fysiek zwakker is als de man is dit het 'bewijs' dat de vrouw tevens geestelijk zwakker zou zijn 
Deze verdorven benadering is voor het eerst opgeschreven door de griekse filosoof Parmenides (voorloper van Socrates, Plato en Aristoteles) en deze benadering is een reactie geweest op afvallige Joden die 2500 jaar geleden deze verdorven uitleg van de Thora als de waarheid beschouwden.

Voordat het Evanglie neergezonden werd leefde de satyricus Horatius en hij schreef: _Panem et circenses_ (spelen en boord; brood en spelen).
Horatius doelde hiermee op zowel op de manipulativiteit van de romeinse heersers als op de te manipuleren doelgroep; Mensen die bij de urbanisatie van Rome binnen kwamen uit hun feodaal-agrarische gemeenschappen met hun inderdaad recht-van-de-sterkste cultuur waarin de vrouw een zeer ondergeschikte rol speelde.
Het feodaal-agrarische karakter is nog steeds immanent aan het shaulinistisch christendom; het gaat om het neerzetten vsan de Profeet Jezus als iemand die (vergeleken bij het oude Testament) wat magere wondertjes verricht en dan toch volledig of enigszins als Zoon van God beschouwd wordt met dien verstande dat de standaard-hautaine houding van Christen ingegegeven wordt door zich/haar de plaatsvervangende Zoon van God te wanen (Jezus incl. kruisiging als rolmodel).
Een volledig uitgekleed Christelijk geloof en een bijna volledige afwaardering van het bronboek van het Christendom; de Christen die zich/haar zelf ervaart als deel van de contekst gecreerd door de Evangelische tekst, is nergens meer te vinden; zo een iemand heet Moslim en daadwerkelijk de spiritualiteit van de voor de Koran gezonden Schriften ervaren gebeurt in Islamitische kring op steeds grotere schaal. 
Met dank aan het genformatiseerd categoriseren (PC) en lichtsnel uitwisselen van wederzijdse ervaringen (internet) zijn het Moslims die het voortouw nemen in het herwaarderen van de door Hem gezonden Schriften van voor de Koran; maar dit valt of staat met het inzien dat Shaulus van Tarsus niets maar dan ook niets met het Levend Woord van God te maken heeft.

De Koran leert dat God de openbaringen in delen neergezonden heeft.
De 
HeWoord van God wordt in Exodus 33:23 genoemd 'Mijn achterste delen'.
De Eniggeboren Zoon , Het vlees geworden Woord' zijn de benamingen in het Evangelie voor de Schriften, en de Koran bevestigt dat Zijn woord eeuwig zal laten voortleven om de Profeten te volgen..
Shaulus echter leidt tot een dood geloof en _dood geloof_ is de term gebezigd door Jakobus, de eerste briefschijver na Handelingen.
Aan het eind van zijn tweede brief (van vijf):
Jakobus 2 {Zonder aansziens des persoons):
26 Want gelijk het lichaam zonder geest dood is, alzo is het geloof zonder de werken dood.
Dit staat in schil contrast tot Shaulus:
***Efeze 4 En lichaam is het en n geest, gelijkerwijs gij ook geroepen zijt tot n hoop uwer roeping***
Diverse etherische slagen om de arm, hoop op een roeping die de eenheid van lichaam en geest induceert?
Ieder vers van Shaulus is tegen te spreken met de Schriften zelf; maar ook met het gezond verstand.
De utingen van Shaulus bevinden zich ongever in het miden tussen Parmenides en de defintiever corrumpering van het Christendom omstreeks de vierde eeuw, iets dat 1600 jaar later nogs stees aanwezig is en dualisme/manchesme genoemd wordt.
Het kenmerk van dit denkstelsel (dualisme/manchesme) is iedere tegennatuurlijie scheiding die gemaakt kan wordt ook daadwerkelijk te maken en het meest eenduidig kenmerk is het opnieuw dansen om het Gouden Kalf, de afgoderij van het getal.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door waarnemert_
> *
> het Christendom heeft als principe vrijheid en liefde, liefde tot God en tot de naaste.
> *


De Islam begrijpen is de betekenis en reikwijdte begrijpen van de vele aspecten van de t_auhied_.
Het begrip _tauhied_ drukt eerst en vooral het feit uit dat God volstrekt n is: Hij is het primaire beginsel, de Schepper van het al, eeuwig aanwezig in de geschiedenis en het ogenblik, Hij is de Allerhoogste (_al-Ali_), Boven alles verheven (_al-Kabier, al-Wasi, al-Djami_), de Oneindig Nabije (_al-Karieb_), de mens nader dan het koord van zijn halsader. Hij is En (_al-Wahid_), de Enige (l_a ilaha illa Allah_), de Absolute (_as-Samad_), de Rechtvaardige (_al-Adl_), de Waarheid (_al-Hakk_) en het licht (_an-Noer_).
Het geheel van de schepping in haar natuurlijke staat is de meest rechtstreekse uitdrukking van de orde zoals die door de Onkenbare gewild is. Hier, in het universum van de 'natuurwetten' en de 'instinctieve bepalingen', is alles op zich reeds en voor de eeuwigheid 'Islamitisch': onderworpen aan en in vrede met de Levende (_al-Hajj)_, de Eeuwige (_al-Kajjoem_), die Leven schenkt (_al-Moehdji_) en de Dodelijke (_al-Moemiet_).
De natuur is een boek dat vol tekens (_ajaat_) staat van die wezenlijke band met het goddelijke, van dat 'natuurlijk geloof', dat 'geloof van de natuur', dat bezongen wordt door de bergen, de woestijn, de bomen en de vogels: 'Ziet gij niet dat God lofprijzen wie in de hemelen zijn en op de aarde en de vogelen, in rijen geschaard, eenieder kent zijn _salaat_ en zijn lofprijzing'. 'Hem lofprijzen de zeven hemelen en de aarde en wie daarin zijn en geen ding is of het lofprijst Zijn roem. Maar gij verstaat hun lofprijzing niet. Hij is zachtmoedig vergevend'.(Koran 17:44)
'Gij' verwijst hier naar de mens, een wezen dat begiftigd is met een bewustzijn en een vrijheid die 'niet ziet' en ' niet begrijpt' welke lofprijzing de schepping, door het simpele feit van haar bestaan, tot God richt. Met dat bewustzijn en die vrijheid komen een andere orde, een andere dimensie van het geloof, van de natuur, van de onderwerping en van de vrede in zicht. Hier moeten wij luisteren, toehoren, begrijpen, zoeken, ons laten inwijden, volhouden, hervormen... hier moeten wij leren te vieren, te leren bidden.
Mensen zijn wezens met kennis, maar ook met onwetendheid, maar ook met vergetelheid. In tegenstelling tot de rest van de schepping moeten zij tegelijkertijd met de waardigheid en de gevaren van de vrijheid zien te leven. Wat de Onkenbare van hun geweten eist, is Hem kennen of, meer precies, Hem herkennen. Hij heeft ze daartoe als hulpmiddelen Zijn eisen genoemd.Het denken dat een denkend wezen eenzaam en verlaten ten prooi zou kunnen vallen aan oeverloze twijfel temidden van de 'tragedie' is de Islam vreemd: God stelt de mensen altijd de hulpmiddelen en de tekens op de weg van Zijn herkenning ter beschikking. (Tariq Ramadan)




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Precies, maar je wilt toch niet de verdediging van de Christenen, met woorden, vergelijken met de verdediging, met geweld, van de Moslims?
> *


De verdediging van (alle) Christenen (ter wereld) vergelijken met het geweld van (alle) Moslins (ter) wereld door de eeuwen heen is een paramneter voor het al dan niet vervalst zijn van de Bijbel?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik ben verbaasd, je wilt deze discriminatie van Christenen werkelijk verdedigen. Blijkbaar ben je door mijn argumentatie dat dit zuivere arrogantie is en mijn verwijzing naar de Nazi's nog niet overtuigd.
> Ik zal nog een poging doen en dan geef ik het op, dan ga je maar door met discrimineren.
> 
> DE FABEL VAN DE ZONAANBIDDERS EN DE MAANAANBIDDERS 
> 
> Er was eens een landstreek waar zonaanbidders en maanaanbidders woonden.
> De zonaanbidders en de maanaanbidders betaalden ieder dezelfde soort belasting. De zonaanbidders betaalden niet meer dan de maanaanbidders en andersom ook niet.
> Op zekere dag kwam er een groot leger aan van zonaanbidders die de macht wilden gaan uitoefenen in die landstreek. Sommige van de inwoners vochten dapper, anderen dachten dit is zo'n machtig leger, we kunnen ons beter overgeven, hoe het ook ging, de landstreek kwam in handen van de zonaanbidders.
> ...


In dit land betalen de rijken meer dan de armen. En zo kan ik nog vele 'discrimineerde' stellingen plaatsen. Vreemd dat elk cultuur toch iets anders over denken dan de klagenden.

Spijtig genoeg oordeel je alleen vanuit de huidige normen en waarden. Nog jammerder dat je bepaalde culturele factoren *niet* kent, waardoor je kucht en hoest. Hou effe op, ga boek lezen.  :Smilie: 

Maar laat k nog een poging doen. Voor de islam, in een zekere Palestina en Syri, betaalden de christenen zich blauw aan de Byzentijnen en Perzen. Toen de islam als geschenk uit de hemel kwam, werd alles goedkoper (belasting) en kregen ze een duurzaam bescherming tov het Byzantijnse Rijk en Perzische Rijk.

Ik ga 't nog n keer zeggen - blijkbaar ben je traag van begrip: Moslims in die tijd hadden een ander mentaliteit dan de huidige verwaande westerse lieden. Bij hen ging om gelijkheid, rechtvaardigheid. Je weet fijnmazige cultuur, en niet die grofmazige cultuur. Het is ook bekend dat een christen of een jood (ivm nare ervaringen) in een leger niet pasten. De legerleiders hadden geen volledige vertrouwen in hen. Dus om de rechtvaardigheid te geschieden, diende de streep recht getrokken te worden.

Een land binnenvallen lijkt in eerste instantie verkeerd. Maar zoals ik je al eerder zei: de islam moest intact blijven (A), immers dat is de wil van de Schepper (B). Tevens moest de islam verspreid worden op een goedschikse/bereidwillige manier. Als A in gevaar was ( zie de eerste periode v/h islamitische tijdperk) dan was de vraag hoe lang zij zich konden verdedigen. B was een dubbel reden genoeg om eerst op een fatsoenlijke manier de niet-moslim landen te vragen om te bekeren. Zo niet dan kwaadschiks. En dat kwaad - onder de ogen van de moslims - is beter dan het kwaad die zij in het Hiernamaals krijgen. Maar dat is mijn verklaring.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik begrijp hieruit dat Constantinopel, de verovering van Noord Afrika, de verovering van delen van Spanje, de belegering van Wenen allemaal verdediging waren van de Arabische Islam. In het Nederlands is daar een uitdrukking voor : Maak dat de kat wijs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inderdaad, zoals ik al schreef, de Islam staat voor geweld en onderdrukking, meer van eigen gelovigen dan van andersdenkenden (sharia), het Christendom heeft als principe vrijheid en liefde, liefde tot God en tot de naaste. Als jij en andere Moslims zich goed voelen bij die Islam, mij best maar ontkent toch niet dat het zo is.
> 
> ...


Constantinopel werd veroverd omdat zij vaak met offensieve aanvallen kwamen. Reden genoeg dus. Verder werd de islam vaak belaagd door vele landen. Wanneer ga je eens de geschiedenis v/d islam lezen??

De islam staat neit voor geweld noch onderdrukking. Jammer genoeg staan deze twee termen niet in de Koran, een pech voor jou.

Het christendom werd pas genormaliseerd in de vierde eeuw. Voor de vierde eeuw bestonden al genoeg stromingen om de onduidelijkheid extra te onderstrepen. Jouw geloof is van die Stefanus. Zelfs Petrus, Jacobus en Barnabas volgden de voetstappen van Paulus niet. 
Voorts kende het christendom niet macht, simpelweg omdat zij die niet hadden. Stel je eens voor dat ze het wel hadden. *kuch* kruisvaarders, inquisitie, leugens om een oorlog te legaliseren etc. 

Jouw laatste reply, het volgende:

Het ging immers om het concept 'verdediging'. Wie niet kan vechten, moet maar handelen met wat degene wel kan. In dit geval had het 'jonge' christendom genoeg problemen (gnosticisme, monatisme, de 'reinen', vervolgingen, vluchtelingen). Er was geen sprake van een leger of dergelijke. Al op dit punt kun je geen vergelijking trekken. De islam heeft alles voor elkaar gekregen. Van nul tot het grootste Rijk.

----------


## Hardtokill

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Constantinopel werd veroverd omdat zij vaak met offensieve aanvallen kwamen. Reden genoeg dus. Verder werd de islam vaak belaagd door vele landen. Wanneer ga je eens de geschiedenis v/d islam lezen??
> 
> De islam staat neit voor geweld noch onderdrukking. Jammer genoeg staan deze twee termen niet in de Koran, een pech voor jou.
> 
> Het christendom werd pas genormaliseerd in de vierde eeuw. Voor de vierde eeuw bestonden al genoeg stromingen om de onduidelijkheid extra te onderstrepen. Jouw geloof is van die Stefanus. Zelfs Petrus, Jacobus en Barnabas volgden de voetstappen van Paulus niet. 
> Voorts kende het christendom niet macht, simpelweg omdat zij die niet hadden. Stel je eens voor dat ze het wel hadden. *kuch* kruisvaarders, inquisitie, leugens om een oorlog te legaliseren etc. 
> 
> Jouw laatste reply, het volgende:
> ...



Dar el-Islam is een fabeltje.

De Grootste Oema...? Welke de shjietische, soennitische ..??

Net als het christendom en jodendom!

Wees niet zoals.... Lekker pech het zij echt zo..jullie zijn net zoals zij!

----------


## waarnemert

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
[


> B]Constantinopel werd veroverd omdat zij vaak met offensieve aanvallen kwamen. Reden genoeg dus. Verder werd de islam vaak belaagd door vele landen. Wanneer ga je eens de geschiedenis v/d islam lezen??


Dat is slechts n van de veroveringen die ik opsomde, bovendien wat doet een religieuze strijdmacht op zulk een afstand van de bakermat?
Dat is een preventieve aanvalsoorlog.
Ga eens kijken in Capadoci, waar de Christenen zich in ondergrondse steden verschuilen moesten voor..... ja je raad het al, de Moslims




> De islam staat neit voor geweld noch onderdrukking. Jammer genoeg staan deze twee termen niet in de Koran, een pech voor jou.


Jammer genoeg voor jou staan de termen misschien niet in de Koran maar wel de oproep tot geweld. Ik noem 2 plaatsen, er zijn er meer zoals je weet.

4-19-Als zij zich afkeren grijpt hen en doodt hen.
8-12 en 13- Ik zal de harten van hen die ongelovig zijn schrik aanjagen. Houwt dan in op de nekken en houwt hen op al hun vingers. Dat is omdat zij God en zijn gezant tegenwerken.




> Het christendom werd pas genormaliseerd in de vierde eeuw. Voor de vierde eeuw bestonden al genoeg stromingen om de onduidelijkheid extra te onderstrepen.


Waarom beweer je nu weer iets nieuws in deze discussie? Wou je ontkennen dat "er meer soorten Moslims zijn dan haren op een hond"




> Zelfs Petrus, Jacobus en Barnabas volgden de voetstappen van Paulus niet.


Ik dacht vanwel.




> Voorts kende het christendom niet macht, simpelweg omdat zij die niet hadden.


Zij hadden die macht kunnen grijpen zoals Mohammed, met geweld dus maar nogmaals Jezus had gezegd "Mijn koninkrijk is niet van deze wereld"




> Stel je eens voor dat ze het wel hadden. *kuch* kruisvaarders, inquisitie, leugens om een oorlog te legaliseren etc.


Nu kom je, net als de terroristen, aan met de kruisvaarders, die geen enkele Christen meer voor zijn rekening neemt ( jij neemt de Islam oorlogen wel voor je rekening), de inquisitie idem. De rest is een politiek standpunt.




> Het ging immers om het concept 'verdediging'. Wie niet kan vechten, moet maar handelen met wat degene wel kan. In dit geval had het 'jonge' christendom genoeg problemen (gnosticisme, monatisme, de 'reinen', vervolgingen, vluchtelingen). Er was geen sprake van een leger of dergelijke. Al op dit punt kun je geen vergelijking trekken.


Ik moet zeggen een geweldige smoes om de geweldloosheid van de Christenen onder tafel te werken. De eenvoudige waarheid blijft, de Christenen bedienden zich niet van geweld, de moslims (in zijn algemeenheid, er zijn uitzonderingen) steeds en nog.




> De islam heeft alles voor elkaar gekregen. Van nul tot het grootste Rijk.


Inderdaad : met geweld, wees er maar trots op!

----------


## Rourchid

iedere ziel wordt onbelast geboren.
.



> _Geplaatst door waarmnemert_
> *
> 
> 
> Jammer genoeg voor jou staan de termen misschien niet in de Koran maar wel de oproep tot geweld. Ik noem 2 plaatsen, er zijn er meer zoals je weet.
> 
> 4-19-Als zij zich afkeren grijpt hen en doodt hen.
> 8-12 en 13- Ik zal de harten van hen die ongelovig zijn schrik aanjagen. Houwt dan in op de nekken en houwt hen op al hun vingers. Dat is omdat zij God en zijn gezant tegenwerken.
> *


Het misbruik van de geciteerde Koranverzen is op dit forum al divers malen gepareerd.
Dat er op zich uitgeweken wordt naar het misbruik van Koranverzen dient uiteraard om (on)bewust af te dwalen van het onderwerp van de draad 
Oorlogsgeschiedenis betrekken bij de vraag of de Joden en Christenen de Bijbel vervalst hebben is een maniulatieve poging om om de hete brij heen te draaien.
Je gaat je gang maar met je voorspelbaar gekonkel en je bent maar van amusementswaarde voor velen, je moet er echter niet op rekenen serieus genomen te worden.



> _Geplaatst door waarmnemert_
> *
> Zij hadden die macht kunnen grijpen zoals Mohammed, met geweld dus maar nogmaals Jezus had gezegd "Mijn koninkrijk is niet van deze wereld"
> *


Dat de Christenen de macht hadden kunnen of wilden grijpen valt niet te bewijzen; deze stelling bestaat alleen in jouw zielige fanatasie, zoals wel meer alleen maar in je zielige fantasie bestaat zonder dat er spake is van enig werkelijheidsbesef.




> _Geplaatst door waarmnemert_
> *
> Ik moet zeggen een geweldige smoes om de geweldloosheid van de Christenen onder tafel te werken. De eenvoudige waarheid blijft, de Christenen bedienden zich niet van geweld, de moslims (in zijn algemeenheid, er zijn uitzonderingen) steeds en nog.
> *


En hier gaat het allemaal om, het bewijs leveren van de vooringenomen stelling dat de Islam gerweldadig is, ongeacht het geweld dat jezelf gebruikt om gemakzuchtig je vooroordeel je vooroordeel te laten blijven.
Enfin, je bewijst wederom dat wat voor Christendom moet doorgaan een feodaal-agrarisch afgodsdienst is voor bekrompen stakkers.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *In dit land betalen de rijken meer dan de armen. En zo kan ik nog vele 'discrimineerde' stellingen plaatsen. Vreemd dat elk cultuur toch iets anders over denken dan de klagenden.
> *


Dit is echt een dom antwoord (wordt ik ook eens arrogant, ik ben traag van begrip dus duurt het lang voor ik ook rotopmerkingen ga plaatsen)
Waarom is het dom? Omdat we het hadden over discriminatie op grond van een ander *geloof*. De islam is de enige godsdienst die discrimineert *op grond van geloof.* 

Maar ik zou ophouden, dus nog 2 opmerkingen

1) De rest van je betoog komt neer op dezelfde smoezen.




> B was een dubbel reden genoeg om eerst op een fatsoenlijke manier de niet-moslim landen te vragen om te bekeren. *Zo niet dan kwaadschiks.*  En dat kwaad - onder de ogen van de moslims - is beter dan het kwaad die zij in het Hiernamaals krijgen. Maar dat is mijn verklaring.


2) Verder commentaar overbodig

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *iedere ziel wordt onbelast geboren.
> .
> 
> Het misbruik van de geciteerde Koranverzen is op dit forum al divers malen gepareerd.
> Dat er op zich uitgeweken wordt naar het misbruik van Koranverzen dient uiteraard om (on)bewust af te dwalen van het onderwerp van de draad 
> Oorlogsgeschiedenis betrekken bij de vraag of de Joden en Christenen de Bijbel vervalst hebben is een maniulatieve poging om om de hete brij heen te draaien.
> Je gaat je gang maar met je voorspelbaar gekonkel en je bent maar van amusementswaarde voor velen, je moet er echter niet op rekenen serieus genomen te worden.
> 
> ...


Op dit neerbuigend gescheld ga ik niet meer in

----------


## idris

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Hoi Rinuz,
> 
> Dat er zulke teksten in de Koran staan zal ik niet ontkennen. Het staat inderdaad in de Koran en dat is jammer. Maar is het niet veel eerlijker om de Christelijke keerzijde ernaast te spiegelen, of wilen wij die liever vergeten. Of weet jij niet wat er door toedoen met de orde der Tempelieren is gebeurd in het hart van Parijs, en ik opdracht van de Paus? Of ben je vergeten dat Paus Pius de wapens stond te zegenen van de Nazi's? Of ben je vergeten dat er (hoeveel waren het er ook al weer) kruistochten waren? Of ben je het bestaan van de KKK vergeten?
> Of de organisatie van Christenen die notabene vrijwilligerswerk doen voor het Israelische leger. Moraal van het verhaal.
> Je ziet wel de splinter in het oog van de Moslim, maar je hebt last van een behoorlijke balk voor je oog. Niet beledigend bedoelt, maar zo zie ik het wel. Ook ik ben het niet met alles ns waar de Islam voor staat, maar ik vind het onreeel om alleen met een vinger die kant op te wijzen, met een geschiedenis als de onze.
> 
> Vrede zij met u*


Voor de joden waren de geweldadigheden altijd defensief van aard, tot op de dag van vandaag en zij willlen en wilden nooit een wereldmacht cq wereldreligie zijn, je mocht blij zijn dat je er als buitenstaander bijmocht.

Dat kun je niet van de Islam zeggen, waarvan de profeet het veroverende voorbeeld geeft om overal de Vrede van Islam uit te roepen daar waar de oorlog van de ongelovige is.

Jezus heeft ook nooit mensen vermoord, integendeel Hij heeft heel veel dode mensen tot leven gewekt.


En het feit dat het Europa van de middeleeuwen reageerde op de wetteloosheid van de veroverende Islam in het zuiden, met de methoden van de vijand, hoe kwalijk die ook volgens de maatstaven van Jezus en YHW konden zijn, is een logisch gevolg, waarvoor de vorige paus zijn excuses heeft aangeboden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Op dit neerbuigend gescheld ga ik niet meer in*


De waarheid aanvaarden is inderdaad niet aan slappelingen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door idris_ 
> *
> Jezus heeft ook nooit mensen vermoord, integendeel Hij heeft heel veel dode mensen tot leven gewekt.
> *


Alleen God wekt dode mensen op.

----------


## waarnemert

Laat ik eerst een beginnen met te zeggen dat deze discussie gaat over het vervalsen van de Bijbel en de vraag of men zomaar mag beweren dat de Bijbel vervalst is, hoewel als men dit niet kan bewijzen het in feite een leugen is.

Dat houdt in dat een discussie met Joacim niet relevant is want hij beweert niet dat de Bijbel vervalst is (ook niet de brieven van Paulus) maar dat de brieven van Paulus niet thuishoren in de Bijbel, en dat is wat anders.

Dat neemt niet weg dat hij een aantal merkwaardige opmerkingen maakt waar ik toch op wil antwoorden.




> ]Geplaatst door Joacim [/i]
> Religie is gestructureerd als religieuze orde en als een religieuze gestoeld is op een onwaaraachtige boek kan er nooit sprake zijn van van ethiek noch religie.


Merkwaardige opmerking, immers er bestaat Moslim ethiek, Christelijke ethiek enz. maar ook algemene ethiek (de vraag naar goed of kwaad). En ieder weldenkend mens, welke opvattingen hij ook heeft, zal het er over eens zijn dat liegen kwaad is. Alleen criminelen hebben een andere mening.




> Het gaat om het 'bewijzen' dat het geschrijf van Shaulus al dan niet het Woord van God is en dat is net zo onzinnig als het bestaan of onbestaan van God Zelf te bewijzen.


Sorry Joacim maar dit is echt onzinnig. Ik zal dat aantonen door n woord te vervangen door 3 andere, in bovenstaande zin.

Het gaat om het 'bewijzen' dat het geschrijf van (wie dan ook) al dan niet het Woord van God is en dat is net zo onzinnig als het bestaan of onbestaan van God Zelf te bewijzen.




> Wat mij betreft dus geen interreligieuze dialoog maar een interreligieus debat waar de tegengestelde, onverenigbae standpunten uiteengezet kunnen worden en waarbij het niet om vrijblijvendheid gaat maar om het maken van keuzes en vooral keuzes die iedereen mag maken in de zin dat er er zelfs bindende referenda uitgeschreven kunnen worden waar de bevolking zich uit kan spreken over wie de bevolking vindt dat er gelijk heeft.


Hier ben ik echt van geschrokken, geen vrijblijvende gesprekken...., bindende referenda......, uitspreken wie er gelijk heeft......
We hebben het hier dus over dictatuur over het woord en de gedachten, geen vrijheid van mening, geen godsdienstvrijheid, echt griezelig.
Ik begin nu te begrijpen dat de mening van een aantal imams dat Nederland nog niet rijp is voor de sharia betekent dat zodra de Moslims de meerderheid hebben die kan worden ingevoerd.




> In een seculiere staat is het vanzelfsprekend dat religie uitgedragen wordt in het zogenoemde maatschappelijk middenveld.
> 30 jaar geleden al had de overheid de opbouwe van islamitisch maatschappelijk middenveld moeten faciliteteren.
> Niets is er gedaan behalve trachten alle Moslims in een staat van afhankelijheid te houden.
> Wat er aan faciliteiten geboden wordt voor het islamitische maatschappelijk middenveld (c.q. islamitisch vereningsleven) is een uiting van ongekende hollanders gierigheid gemotiveerd door rascisme tot in de hoogste regionen.
> Het verhaal dat *allochtonen* ingezet gaan worden om radicalisatie van de Moslims-jongeren te vookomen, onlangs geventileerd door de ministers Donner en Verdonk. 
> Over *autochtonen* worden natuulijk niet gerept omdat de Islam alleen maar voor primitieven is en per slot van rekening: _autochtonen zijn superieur aan allochtonen_.
> Of de goddeloze arrogantie van de nederlandse regering om zelfs geeneens excuses aan te bieden aan de nabestaanden van gruwelijkste massamoord in Europa van na WO II in Srebenica, waar 8.000 mensen zijn afgeslacht konden worden omdat dit de gemakzucht het beste uitkwam.


Laten we even op een rijtje zetten waar dit een antwoord op was :

Jij had geschreven dat de vervolging van Moslims door niet Moslims moest ophouden.
Ik vroeg toen : Waar heb je het over?. De Moslims hebben hier vrijheid van godsdienst, mogen hun mosken bouwen, hun scholen oprichten enz.
*Integenstelling tot Saudi-Arabi waar onlangs nog 50 Christenen zijn gearresteerd wier enige "misdaad" was dat zij een godsdienstige bijeenkomst bij hen thuis hielden* . En nu kom jij met een slap verhaal over facilitaties en verder geklets. *Is dat vervolgen? Hier wordt ik werkelijk niet goed van.*
Wat Scebrenica betref, de Nederlanders zaten daar om de *Moslims* te *beschermen.*

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Alleen God wekt dode mensen op.*


exact, zoiets kan alleen onze _YHW met ons_, Immanuel, tot stand brengen, niemand anders.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_
> *
> B was een dubbel reden genoeg om eerst op een fatsoenlijke manier de niet-moslim landen te vragen om te bekeren. Zo niet dan kwaadschiks. En dat kwaad - onder de ogen van de moslims - is beter dan het kwaad die zij in het Hiernamaals krijgen. Maar dat is mijn verklaring.
> *


(Met dank aan )

Terug naar Nederland:

Het comit Genoeg is Genoeg benadrukte dat zij op zoek is naar een vreedzame oplossing. Dat ging R. Knel, die namens de Antilliaanse gemeenschap sprak, niet ver genoeg. *Als het kabinet doorgaat met het verkopen van leugens over Antillianen, gaan wij daar iets aan doen, goedschiks of kwaadschiks"* . 

Bron: Reformatorisch Dagblad 08/09/05

----------


## Hardtokill

> _Geplaatst door Yahud Seculaere_ 
> *exact, zoiets kan alleen onze YHW met ons, Immanuel.*


En toch ben ik jou beste Idris  :Wink:  
En ben jij mij.  :stout:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Dat houdt in dat een discussie met Joacim niet relevant is want hij beweert niet dat de Bijbel vervalst is (ook niet de brieven van Paulus) maar dat de brieven van Paulus niet thuishoren in de Bijbel, en dat is wat anders.
> *


Dit heb ik niet zo geformuleerd, het gaat om toevoegingen, (on)opzettelijke verschrijvingen en goddeloze interpretaties.
Met Shaulus ben ik snel klaar:
Spreuken 30
6 - Voeg aan Zijn woorden niets toe; opdat Hij u niet terechtwijze en gij bedrogen uitkomt.



> _Geplaats door waarnemert_
> *
> Het gaat om het 'bewijzen' dat het geschrijf van (wie dan ook) al dan niet het Woord van God is en dat is net zo onzinnig als het bestaan of onbestaan van God Zelf te bewijzen.
> *


Communiceren met de Onkenbare doe je met het onkenbare communicatiemiddel van je spiritualiteit.
God heeft beschikt dat niet iedereen een spiritueel mens is en een niet-spiritueel die niet in God gelooft, gelooft evenmin dt God engelen gestuurd heeft om Zijn woord te verkondigen.
Iemand die overtuigd Christen is zal vanuit zijn spiritualiteit de Koran niet als laatste Openbaring ervaren.
Vice versa ervaren sommige Moslims 'Shaulus' niet als het Woord van God.
Het is dus onzinnig om iemand die door het geschrijf van Shaulus niet aan God herinnerd wordt met allerlei - ook nog subjectieve - bewijslast te overtuigen van de waarchtigheid van Shaulus.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Hier ben ik echt van geschrokken, geen vrijblijvende gesprekken...., bindende referenda......, uitspreken wie er gelijk heeft......
> We hebben het hier dus over dictatuur over het woord en de gedachten, geen vrijheid van mening, geen godsdienstvrijheid, echt griezelig.
> *


Een wetgevend referendum heeft nog nooit in Nederland plaatsgevonden, zo'n referendum wordt over het algemeen als een verbtering van de democratie gezien.
Wat ik onder o.a.het ophouden met vrijblijvendheid versta is dat ik als Moslim geen enkele behoefte heb om de Ahmadiyya Lahore Beweging als mijn mede-Moslims te zien, toch wordt deze m.i. christelijk-anglicaanse sekte getracht door de strot van Moslims te douwen.
Maar de grote vrijblijvendheid geldt het niet langer kennen van de Schriften, wat mij betreft moeten de Schriften ook op openbare scholen onderwezen worden en dan wordt de vraag opgeworpen welke van de Schriften.
Uitkristalliseren wat nou wel en wat niet gezamenlijk tot de Schriften gerekend kan worden vind ik de meerwaarde waar deze draad toe zou kunnen leiden.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> [b]
> Jij had geschreven dat de vervolging van Moslims door niet Moslims moest ophouden.
> Ik vroeg toen : Waar heb je het over?. De Moslims hebben hier vrijheid van godsdienst, mogen hun mosken bouwen, hun scholen oprichten enz.
> *Integenstelling tot Saudi-Arabi waar onlangs nog 50 Christenen zijn gearresteerd wier enige "misdaad" was dat zij een godsdienstige bijeenkomst bij hen thuis hielden* . En nu kom jij met een slap verhaal over facilitaties en verder geklets. *Is dat vervolgen? Hier wordt ik werkelijk niet goed van.*


Met Saudie-Arabir heb ik niets te maken bovendien is dit mij als Moslim betrekken bij de saoedische politiek?!!!!!
We zitten hier gewoon in Nederland op een op Marokko georinteerd forum.
Wat betreft het ontbreken van een Islamitisch maatschappelijk middenveld is de islamitische vereniging ruim 30 jaar onthouden waar de Islamitische vereniging in Nederland gewoon recht op heeft.
Onze rechtmatige domeinen gaan wij Moslims nu onder Islamitisch beheer brengen zodat de vermaatschappelijking van de Islam daadwerkelijk plaats gaat vinden en de Islam niet langer onzichtbaar blijft en slechts benoemd wordt door idioten die geen flauw benul hebben van waar de Islam voor staat.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> [b]
> Wat Scebrenica betref, de Nederlanders zaten daar om de *Moslims* te *beschermen.*


De nabestaanden van de vele vermoorde mensen hebben wel een heel andere opvatting over het woord *beschermen*.

----------


## waarnemert

quote: 
geplaatst door waarnemert




> Het lijkt me nonsens dat de Christenen de Koran als onheilig beschouwen. Wat ze wel vinden is dat de Koran niet Gods Woord kan zijn omdat er veel te veel verschillen zijn met de Bijbel die door Christenen wel als Gods Woord beschouwd wordt.


Toen ik je antwoord kreeg dacht ik nu ga je bewijzen dat de Christenen de Koran als onheilig beschouwen. Maar niets van dat al. In plaats daarvan komt er een pseudo-wetenschappelijk betoog met veel vreemde woorden waarvan een ieder weet dat die meestal dienen om gebakken lucht te camoufleren.
Voorzover ik uit die woordenbrij nog wat kan uithalen is het dit : De koran is het woord van God, maar we wisten al dat Moslims dat vinden.
En verder wisten we ook al dat Moslims Jezus Christus niet als Gods Zoon zien. Wel vind ik het onnodig grievend als je schrijft :




> het gaat om het neerzetten vsan de Profeet Jezus als iemand die (vergeleken bij het oude Testament) wat magere wondertjes verricht


Maar vervolgens ga je uit de Bijbel citeren en dan wordt erg duidelijk hoe dom (het spijt me dat ik dat moet zeggen) je leest.




> De Koran leert dat God de openbaringen in delen neergezonden heeft.
> De 
> HeWoord van God wordt in Exodus 33:23 genoemd 'Mijn achterste delen'.


Nu citeer ik even wat er staat in Exodus :
"Dan zal ik mijn hand wegnemen en gij zult Mij van *achteren* zien, maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden".
Het gaat dus helemaal niet om delen (van de openbaring).
Dat krijg je ervan als je met je computer naar "delen" zoekt in een oude vertaling zonder op de context acht te slaan.

Ook je volgende citaat is volledig uit de context geplaatst.




> ***Efeze 4 En lichaam is het en n geest, gelijkerwijs gij ook geroepen zijt tot n hoop uwer roeping***


Want wat volgt erop ?
En Here, n geloof, n doop, n God en Vader van allen...
Paulus beklemtoont hier alleen maar de eenheid van de Gemeente van Efeze en dat is in overeenstemming met Jacobus, immers de eenheid van de gemeent is een *werk van geloof*. Ik wijs er verder even op dat Paulus spreekt van God de *Vader* in overeenstemming met Jezus Christus. 




> Ieder vers van Shaulus is tegen te spreken met de Schriften zelf; maar ook met het gezond verstand.


Alleen door jouw verwarde geest zoals ik in de 2 voorbeelden hiervoor bewees.

Het gaat nog steeds om de vraag of het geen liegen is als je beweert dat de Bijbel vervalst is.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Hardtokill_ 
> *En toch ben ik jou beste Idris  
> En ben jij mij. *


Maar we hebben wel allemaal ons eigen geweten waar we op afgerekend gaan worden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> In plaats daarvan komt er een pseudo-wetenschappelijk betoog met veel vreemde woorden waarvan een ieder weet dat die meestal dienen om gebakken lucht te camoufleren.
> *


Een pseudo-wetenschappelijk betoog met veel vreemde woorden om gebakken lucht te camoufleren zal je eigen probleem wel zijn. (misschien nog niet zo goed in staat om om te gaan met afgunst en daarom maar weer alles dat boven het feodaal-agrarisch maaiveld uitsteekt proberen neer te halen?)



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Nu citeer ik even wat er staat in Exodus :
> "Dan zal ik mijn hand wegnemen en gij zult Mij van achteren zien, maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden".
> Het gaat dus helemaal niet om delen (van de openbaring).
> *


Is niet relevant en je opmerking illustreert wederom dat je niet in staat bent hoofdzaken van bijzaken te onderscheiden.
De strekking van de opmerking is dat de Koran het Levend Woord van God is



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Want wat volgt erop ?
> En Here, n geloof, n doop, n God en Vader van allen...
> Paulus beklemtoont hier alleen maar de eenheid van de Gemeente van Efeze en dat is in overeenstemming met Jacobus, immers de eenheid van de gemeent is een werk van geloof. Ik wijs er verder even op dat Paulus spreekt van God de Vader in overeenstemming met Jezus Christus. 
> *


Is niet relevant omdat het gaat om de vergelijking tussen twee verzen over de scheiding van lichaam en geest, waarvan die van de briefschrijver op mij wel als het Woord van God overkomt en wat Shaulus schrijft dus niet.
Het is een voorbeeldje van waarom ik Shaulus laat voor wat hij is.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Het gaat nog steeds om de vraag of het geen liegen is als je beweert dat de Bijbel vervalst is.
> *


Dan kan er ook gezegd worden dat een Christen liegt wanneer een Christen stelt dat het Woord van de Koran niet van God afkomstig is.
Ik hou het erop dat God beschikt heeft deze Christen niet de Waarachtigheid van de Koran in te laten zien en reken deze Christen niet tot mijn geloofsgemeenschap; niet meer en niet minder.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Alleen door jouw verwarde geest zoals ik in de 2 voorbeelden hiervoor bewees.
> *


Als je dit verward noemt kan ik jou, vanwege het feit dat jij de Koran (nog) niet als het Woord van God ziet, een psychopaat noemen die onmiddelijk afgevoerd moet worden naar een inrichting. 
Ik heb geen spatje bewijs gezien behalve jouw (vergeefse) poging(en) om de de discussie op jouw voorwaarden naar je toe te trekken.
Waar het (nogmaals) om gaat is dat de pasage van Shaulus over de scheiding van lichaam en geest voor mij gewoon niet klopt en die van Jakobus wel.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> Dit heb ik niet zo geformuleerd, het gaat om toevoegingen, (on)opzettelijke verschrijvingen en goddeloze interpretaties.
> Met Shaulus ben ik snel klaar:
> Spreuken 30
> 6 - Voeg aan Zijn woorden niets toe; opdat Hij u niet terechtwijze en gij bedrogen uitkomt.


Paulus ging door met het onderwijs dat Jezus had gegeven
Mohammed heeft een hele Koran toegevoegd.




> Communiceren met de Onkenbare doe je met het onkenbare communicatiemiddel van je spiritualiteit.
> God heeft beschikt dat niet iedereen een spiritueel mens is en een niet-spiritueel die niet in God gelooft, gelooft evenmin dt God engelen gestuurd heeft om Zijn woord te verkondigen.
> Iemand die overtuigd Christen is zal vanuit zijn spiritualiteit de Koran niet als laatste Openbaring ervaren.
> Vice versa ervaren sommige Moslims 'Shaulus' niet als het Woord van God.
> Het is dus onzinnig om iemand die door het geschrijf van Shaulus niet aan God herinnerd wordt met allerlei - ook nog subjectieve - bewijslast te overtuigen van de waarchtigheid van Shaulus.


m.a.w. Moslims kunnen verzinsels als waarheid blijven verkondigen.




> Een wetgevend referendum heeft nog nooit in Nederland plaatsgevonden, zo'n referendum wordt over het algemeen als een verbtering van de democratie gezien.
> Wat ik onder o.a.het ophouden met vrijblijvendheid versta is dat ik als Moslim geen enkele behoefte heb om de Ahmadiyya Lahore Beweging als mijn mede-Moslims te zien, toch wordt deze m.i. christelijk-anglicaanse sekte getracht door de strot van Moslims te douwen.
> Maar de grote vrijblijvendheid geldt het niet langer kennen van de Schriften, wat mij betreft moeten de Schriften ook op openbare scholen onderwezen worden en dan wordt de vraag opgeworpen welke van de Schriften.
> Uitkristalliseren wat nou wel en wat niet gezamenlijk tot de Schriften gerekend kan worden vind ik de meerwaarde waar deze draad toe zou kunnen leiden.


Het wordt nog griezeliger.....




> Met Saudie-Arabir heb ik niets te maken bovendien is dit mij als Moslim betrekken bij de saoedische politiek?!!!!!


Als jij praat over pseudo-vervolging mag ik aan echte vervolging refereren. Bovendien is het geen politiek maar het handhaven van de Islam en godsdienstig bepaald.




> We zitten hier gewoon in Nederland op een op Marokko georinteerd forum.
> Wat betreft het ontbreken van een Islamitisch maatschappelijk middenveld is de islamitische vereniging ruim 30 jaar onthouden waar de Islamitische vereniging in Nederland gewoon recht op heeft.
> Onze rechtmatige domeinen gaan wij Moslims nu onder Islamitisch beheer brengen zodat de vermaatschappelijking van de Islam daadwerkelijk plaats gaat vinden en de Islam niet langer onzichtbaar blijft en slechts benoemd wordt door idioten die geen flauw benul hebben van waar de Islam voor staat.


Het blijft gewoon geklets en geen vervolging. 
Het is trouwens typisch arabisch : altijd de schuld aan een ander geven.




> De nabestaanden van de vele vermoorde mensen hebben wel een heel andere opvatting over het woord *beschermen*.


Wij probeerden er tenminste wat aan te doen, het is helaas niet gelukt om de ellende te voorkomen. Je moet wel getwist zijn om een poging Moslims te beschermen om te draaien in Moslim vervolging. Overigens had de Nederlandse regering ook kunnen zeggen, zoals Jij dat doet met met de vervolging in SA, wat hebben wij daarmee te maken?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Het gaat nog steeds om de vraag of het geen liegen is als je beweert dat de Bijbel vervalst is.
> *


Dan nog maar een keer.
Als jij stelt dat de Koran het heilige boek is voor Moslims maar dat de Koran niet het Woord an God is dan vinden Moslims deze opmerking in strijd met de waarheid, dat is een leugen die echter pas geduid kan worden als leugen wanneer je voor Zijn troon staat.
Omgekeerd zie ik de brieven van Shaulus niet als het Woord van God, maar ook hier geldt dat ik pas weet hoe het zit wanneer ik voor Zijn troon sta.
Want bewijzen dat woorden wel of niet rechtstreeks van God komen kan je als levende nooit bewijzen.
Het bestaan van God kan je als levende ook niet bewijzen , je kan alleen door je je spiritualiteit weten dat God bestaat (Hij bestaat!) en eveneens door je spiritualiteit weten of woorden al dan niet rechtstreeks van God afkomstig zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Mohammed heeft een hele Koran toegevoegd
> *


God heeft de Koran laten neerdalen.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Als jij praat over pseudo-vervolging mag ik aan echte vervolging refereren. Bovendien is het geen politiek maar het handhaven van de Islam en godsdienstig bepaald.
> *


En dan moet ik als Moslim in Saoedi-Arabi de Islam gaan handhaven?.
Misschien ook nog taxi-chauffeur in Ryaad worden om de kost te verdienen?



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Het is trouwens typisch arabisch : altijd de schuld aan een ander geven.
> *


Ik houd het op typisch nederlands.

Abuse Triangle (Trix Caetano)





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Wij probeerden er tenminste wat aan te doen, het is helaas niet gelukt om de ellende te voorkomen. Je moet wel getwist zijn om een poging Moslims te beschermen om te draaien in Moslim vervolging. Overigens had de Nederlandse regering ook kunnen zeggen, zoals Jij dat doet met met de vervolging in SA, wat hebben wij daarmee te maken?
> *


Nederland had - vertegenwoordigd door het leger - wel een UN-mandaat en heeft zich niet aan haar woord gehouden doordat de Nederlanders als jakhalzen op de vlucht geslagen zijn.
Van enig nederlands UN-mandaat in Saoedi-Arabi heb ik niets vernomen.

----------


## Hardtokill

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Maar we hebben wel allemaal ons eigen geweten waar we op afgerekend gaan worden.*



Ja jij zekers idris!

Jammer, jammer,

Jij bent idd mij niet en ik kan jou ook niet zijn.

Anders had je wel geweten dat wij soulmates/geestverwanten zijn en dat wij niet afgerekend worden, maar beloond.

Met nog meer kennis, zodat ik nog beter G-d kan aanbidden.

Maar ach ja wie de kleine niet eert.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Hardtokill_ 
> *
> Anders had je wel geweten dat wij soulmates/geestverwanten zijn en dat wij niet afgerekend worden, maar beloond.
> *


Alle zielen zijn met elkaar verwant omdat ze allemaal uit God voortkomen en weer naar Hem terug zullen keren.



> _Geplaatst door Hardtokill_ 
> *
> Met nog meer kennis, zodat ik nog beter G-d kan aanbidden.
> *


God aanbidden kun je door Zijn schepselen, je medemensen te dienen en onder je medemensen worden alle mensen verstaan.
Om God te dienen kan je bijvoorbeeld helpen er voor te zorgen dat de schrijfsels van Shaulus uit het Nieuwe Testament verwijderd worden.



> _Geplaatst door Hardtokill_ 
> *
> Maar ach ja wie de kleine niet eert.
> *


Idd 
Shaulus verwijderen uit het NT (c.q. het Nieuwe Testament besnijden) is een kleine ingreep, maar daar zijn sommigen zelfs te beroerd voor.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Dit is echt een dom antwoord (wordt ik ook eens arrogant, ik ben traag van begrip dus duurt het lang voor ik ook rotopmerkingen ga plaatsen)
> Waarom is het dom? Omdat we het hadden over discriminatie op grond van een ander geloof. De islam is de enige godsdienst die discrimineert op grond van geloof. 
> 
> Maar ik zou ophouden, dus nog 2 opmerkingen
> 
> 1) De rest van je betoog komt neer op dezelfde smoezen.
> 
> 
> ...


  :tong uitsteken:  Discriminatie, ongeacht of 't over geloof, ras etc. gaat, heeft altijd een '(on)aanvaardbare' reden achter. Ik heb die vergelijking slechts getrokken om je te laten zien dat iedereen klaagt en iedereen de term 'discriminatie' weleens in zijn/haar mond neemt om te bewijzen dat de tegenpartij verkeert zit.

Vervolgens dien je te weten dat ht niet _om_ ht geloof ging, maar om, in zijn simpelste zin, dat de anders-gelovigen niet in het leger pasten _vanwege_ wantrouwing en slechte ervaring. Een voorbeeld kunnen we zeggen dat Jason W. de kans minimaal is dat hij ooit aangenomen wordt voor een werk in de overheid. Misschien is dit een extreme voorbeeld, maar de gedachtegang is precies dezelfde. Zo kan de overheid argumenteren dat Jason W. een ideologie aanhangt of heeft aangehangd heeft dat een _potentiel_ gevaar kan leveren voor hun overheidinstellingen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jason W. niet naar de moskee mag gaan, zoals de christenen en joden naar de kerken/synagogen mogen bezoeken, maar krijgt een beperkte toegang tot andere instellingen. Jason W. zegt discriminatie, en wij zeggen potentiel gevaar.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> * Discriminatie, ongeacht of 't over geloof, ras etc. gaat, heeft altijd een '(on)aanvaardbare' reden achter. Ik heb die vergelijking slechts getrokken om je te laten zien dat iedereen klaagt en iedereen de term 'discriminatie' weleens in zijn/haar mond neemt om te bewijzen dat de tegenpartij verkeert zit.
> 
> Vervolgens dien je te weten dat ht niet om ht geloof ging, maar om, in zijn simpelste zin, dat de anders-gelovigen niet in het leger pasten vanwege wantrouwing en slechte ervaring. Een voorbeeld kunnen we zeggen dat Jason W. de kans minimaal is dat hij ooit aangenomen wordt voor een werk in de overheid. Misschien is dit een extreme voorbeeld, maar de gedachtegang is precies dezelfde. Zo kan de overheid argumenteren dat Jason W. een ideologie aanhangt of heeft aangehangd heeft dat een potentiel gevaar kan leveren voor hun overheidinstellingen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jason W. niet naar de moskee mag gaan, zoals de christenen en joden naar de kerken/synagogen mogen bezoeken, maar krijgt een beperkte toegang tot andere instellingen. Jason W. zegt discriminatie, en wij zeggen potentiel gevaar.*


Raar dat Jason W, ergens geweigerd word. Vooral dat de KLM hem niet wil hebben. En op het Amerikaanse Consulaat mocht hij ook niet komen.

Dat is geen discrimintatie, dat is logica.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Raar dat Jason W, ergens geweigerd word. Vooral dat de KLM hem niet wil hebben. En op het Amerikaanse Consulaat mocht hij ook niet komen.
> 
> Dat is geen discrimintatie, dat is logica.*


Ibn denkt graag dat dat vanwege zijn moslim-zijn is en niet vanwege zijn daden en connecties.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ibn denkt graag dat dat vanwege zijn moslim-zijn is en niet vanwege zijn daden en connecties.*


Ik vraag me werkelijk wel ns af, of men wel weet wat het woord discriminatie betekend. Zo zijn er helaas we meer dingen die in weiger te begrijpen.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> * Discriminatie, ongeacht of 't over geloof, ras etc. gaat, heeft altijd een '(on)aanvaardbare' reden achter. Ik heb die vergelijking slechts getrokken om je te laten zien dat iedereen klaagt en iedereen de term 'discriminatie' weleens in zijn/haar mond neemt om te bewijzen dat de tegenpartij verkeert zit.
> 
> Vervolgens dien je te weten dat ht niet om ht geloof ging, maar om, in zijn simpelste zin, dat de anders-gelovigen niet in het leger pasten vanwege wantrouwing en slechte ervaring. Een voorbeeld kunnen we zeggen dat Jason W. de kans minimaal is dat hij ooit aangenomen wordt voor een werk in de overheid. Misschien is dit een extreme voorbeeld, maar de gedachtegang is precies dezelfde. Zo kan de overheid argumenteren dat Jason W. een ideologie aanhangt of heeft aangehangd heeft dat een potentiel gevaar kan leveren voor hun overheidinstellingen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jason W. niet naar de moskee mag gaan, zoals de christenen en joden naar de kerken/synagogen mogen bezoeken, maar krijgt een beperkte toegang tot andere instellingen. Jason W. zegt discriminatie, en wij zeggen potentiel gevaar.*


Blijft een geweldige smoes, laat de fabel nog maar eens op je inwerken.

----------


## waarnemert

_Geplaatst door Joacim_ 




> En dan moet ik als Moslim in Saoedi-Arabi de Islam gaan handhaven?.
> Misschien ook nog taxi-chauffeur in Ryaad worden om de kost te verdienen?


Nee de vrijheid van Godsdienst.




> Nederland had - vertegenwoordigd door het leger - wel een UN-mandaat en heeft zich niet aan haar woord gehouden doordat de Nederlanders als jakhalzen op de vlucht geslagen zijn.
> Van enig nederlands UN-mandaat in Saoedi-Arabi heb ik niets vernomen.


Je snapt het weer niet. Evenals het verkeerd lezen van de Bijbel.
Als nederland net zo gereageerd had als jij op de vervolging van de Christenen in Saoudi-Arabi dan waren ze thuisgebleven onder jouw motto "niet mee bemoeien". Jij bent niet verplicht om in SA de Christenen te helpen en Nederland was niet verplicht om de Moslims in Bosni te helpen maar Nederland deed dat wel. Jij bent in elk geval te laf om te erkennen dat er in SA Christenen echt vervolgd worden.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Dan nog maar een keer.
> Als jij stelt dat de Koran het heilige boek is voor Moslims maar dat de Koran niet het Woord an God is dan vinden Moslims deze opmerking in strijd met de waarheid, dat is een leugen die echter pas geduid kan worden als leugen wanneer je voor Zijn troon staat.
> Omgekeerd zie ik de brieven van Shaulus niet als het Woord van God, maar ook hier geldt dat ik pas weet hoe het zit wanneer ik voor Zijn troon sta.
> Want bewijzen dat woorden wel of niet rechtstreeks van God komen kan je als levende nooit bewijzen.
> Het bestaan van God kan je als levende ook niet bewijzen , je kan alleen door je je spiritualiteit weten dat God bestaat (Hij bestaat!) en eveneens door je spiritualiteit weten of woorden al dan niet rechtstreeks van God afkomstig zijn.*


Ook dit snap je blijkbaar weer niet. Christenen beweren niet *zomaar* dat de Koran niet het woord van God is. Zij wijzen op de belangrijke verschillen die er zijn tussen de Koran en de Bijbel. Die verschillen zijn zo kenmerkend dat het onmogelijk zo kan zijn dat beide het woord van God zijn. Als de Moslims nu ook zouden zeggen dat de Bijbel niet Gods woord is omdat er grote verschillen zijn dan zouden we gelijk staan en is ieder vrij om te geloven welk boek Gods woord is.
Maar dat zeggen Moslims *niet*. 
Zij zeggen dat de Bijbel *vervalst* is, wel Gods woord dus maar vervalst. Dat nu moet je kunnen bewijzen, als je dat niet kunt is het een loze bewering die te vergelijken is met roddelen of kwaadspreken van een ander zonder dat er enige waarheid in zit.
Jij ontrekt je aan deze bewijslast door te zeggen dat je het bestaan van God ook niet kunt bewijzen. Jouw smoes komt er op neer dat je van iemand kwaad spreekt, vervolgens, als deze persoon om bewijs vraagt als antwoord geeft : dat hoef ik niet te bewijzen want je kunt het bestaan van God ook niet bewijzen.
Zou je voor een keer eens een helder antwoord kunnen geven?

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

> _Geplaatst door Hardtokill_ 
> *En toch ben ik jou beste Idris  
> En ben jij mij. *


Diep van binnen zijn we allemaal van dezelfde G-ddelijke Identiteit!

God heeft ons immers naar Zijn evenbeeld gemaakt.

Als vrije schepselen met verstand en dus verantwoordelijkheid.

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door Yahud Seculaere_ 
> *Diep van binnen zijn we allemaal van dezelfde G-ddelijke Identiteit!
> 
> God heeft ons immers naar Zijn evenbeeld gemaakt.
> 
> Als vrije schepselen met verstand en dus verantwoordelijkheid.*


  :engel:

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

Seculaere is Latijn voor het algemeen en universeel maken, voor eeuwig.

Jezus onze _God met ons_, _Immanuel_, deed dat met het toemalige jodendom.

Maar de joden zouden liever nog even exclussief blijven, zoals voorspeld in Jesaja, ze zouden ook worden verspreid over de aarde om later weer te worden verzameld in Israel.

Dit Jodendom, en haar wereldgeschiedenis is een Godgegeven _Gedenkteken voor de mensheid_, ter lering.

een _Yad Vashem_.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> * Discriminatie, ongeacht of 't over geloof, ras etc. gaat, heeft altijd een '(on)aanvaardbare' reden achter. Ik heb die vergelijking slechts getrokken om je te laten zien dat iedereen klaagt en iedereen de term 'discriminatie' weleens in zijn/haar mond neemt om te bewijzen dat de tegenpartij verkeert zit.
> 
> Vervolgens dien je te weten dat ht niet om ht geloof ging, maar om, in zijn simpelste zin, dat de anders-gelovigen niet in het leger pasten vanwege wantrouwing en slechte ervaring. Een voorbeeld kunnen we zeggen dat Jason W. de kans minimaal is dat hij ooit aangenomen wordt voor een werk in de overheid. Misschien is dit een extreme voorbeeld, maar de gedachtegang is precies dezelfde. Zo kan de overheid argumenteren dat Jason W. een ideologie aanhangt of heeft aangehangd heeft dat een potentiel gevaar kan leveren voor hun overheidinstellingen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jason W. niet naar de moskee mag gaan, zoals de christenen en joden naar de kerken/synagogen mogen bezoeken, maar krijgt een beperkte toegang tot andere instellingen. Jason W. zegt discriminatie, en wij zeggen potentiel gevaar.*


Wat maak je toch een leuke vergelijkingen. Eerst al met die rijke wat nergens op sloeg, nu deze, je ben echt verstrikt in een wij-zij denken. Christenen en anders gelovigen zijn bij jouw per definitie onbetrouwbaar. Nu worden de anders-dan-Moslim-gelovigen al vergeleken met een terrorist, bedankt!. Evengoed bedankt dat Christenen en Joden wel naar de Kerk en Synagoge *mogen* gaan. Wat hebben we het toch goed getroffen met jou.
Toch mag ik misschien toch even zeggen dat, als er nog dienstplicht in ons land zou zijn, *iedereen* in dienst zou moeten, Jood, Christen en atheist, ja en zelfs Moslims. En als je gewetensbezwaren mocht hebben mag je zelfs vervangende dienstplicht vervullen. Gek h?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Wat maak je toch een leuke vergelijkingen. Eerst al met die rijke wat nergens op sloeg, nu deze, je ben echt verstrikt in een wij-zij denken. Christenen en anders gelovigen zijn bij jouw per definitie onbetrouwbaar. Nu worden de anders-dan-Moslim-gelovigen al vergeleken met een terrorist, bedankt!. Evengoed bedankt dat Christenen en Joden wel naar de Kerk en Synagoge mogen gaan. Wat hebben we het toch goed getroffen met jou.
> Toch mag ik misschien toch even zeggen dat, als er nog dienstplicht in ons land zou zijn, iedereen in dienst zou moeten, Jood, Christen en atheist, ja en zelfs Moslims. En als je gewetensbezwaren mocht hebben mag je zelfs vervangende dienstplicht vervullen. Gek h?*


Culturele verschillen, maargoed dat zul je/jullie waarschijnlijk nooit begrijpen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ik dacht vanwel.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gelukkig dat je denkt en niet als een feit bestempeld. Immers uit het boek 'Wegen en dwarswegen - tweeduizend jaar christendom in hoofdlijnen' op pag. 28 staat toch een tikkeltje anders.
Zij werden korte tijd meegesleept dankzij de kritiek op Paulus. Verder laat het boek de wensen over. Ik weet niet of Petrus en Barnabas eens en voor altijd de denkwijze van Paulus hebben geboycot?

Echter, sinds het christendom een staatsgodsdienst werd ( onder keizer Justinianus 527-565) werden heidenen onder dwang tot het christendom gebracht. 
Ook toen Theodosius de Grote (379-395) keizer werd, werd iedereen vervolgd die het rijkswet (geloofsbelijdenis) afwees.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Culturele verschillen, maargoed dat zul je/jullie waarschijnlijk nooit begrijpen.*


Ik ben blij dat ik niet snap dat discriminatie cultuurverschillen zijn.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd [/i]



> Gelukkig dat je denkt en niet als een feit bestempeld. Immers uit het boek 'Wegen en dwarswegen - tweeduizend jaar christendom in hoofdlijnen' op pag. 28 staat toch een tikkeltje anders.
> Zij werden korte tijd meegesleept dankzij de kritiek op Paulus. Verder laat het boek de wensen over. ?


Hier kan ik geen wijs uit, meegesleept? Wie? Dankzij de kritiek op Paulus, welke? Wat betekent de zin "verder laat het boek de wensen over"?




> Ik weet niet of Petrus en Barnabas eens en voor altijd de denkwijze van Paulus hebben geboycot?


Petrus heeft de zienswijze van Paulus niet geboycot, waar haal je dat nou weer vandaan?
2 Petrus 3, 15 en 16 "En houdt de lankmoedigheid van onze Here voor zaligheid, zoals ook onze *geliefde broeder Paulus*  naar de hem gegeven wijsheid u geschreven heeft, evenals in alle brieven wanneer hij over deze dingen spreekt . Daarin is een en ander moeilijk te verstaan *wat de onkundige en onstandvastige lieden tot hun eigen verderf verdraaien,* evenals trouwens de overige geschriften."

Hoor je het ook eens van een ander.




> Echter, sinds het christendom een staatsgodsdienst werd ( onder keizer Justinianus 527-565) werden heidenen onder dwang tot het christendom gebracht. 
> Ook toen Theodosius de Grote (379-395) keizer werd, werd iedereen vervolgd die het rijkswet (geloofsbelijdenis) afwees.


In de islamitische geschiedschrijving zeker. Niet betrouwbaar, want jullie mogen liegen als het goed is voor het doel.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Joacim [/i]




> Is niet relevant en je opmerking illustreert wederom dat je niet in staat bent hoofdzaken van bijzaken te onderscheiden.
> De strekking van de opmerking is dat de Koran het Levend Woord van God is


Ik zal nog eens uitleggen wat jij beweerde.

1 ) Jij schreef : de Koran is in *delen* neergezonden.
2 ) Jij schreef in de bijbel staat in Exodus 33 vers 23 "achterste *delen* "
3 ) Dus concludeerde jij "in de bijbel wordt de neerdaling van de Koran ook aangetoond want op deze plaats wordt ook gesproken over *delen* ".
4 ) In Exodus staat echter niets over achterste *delen* maar wel *van achteren* 
5 ) Ergo jouw bewijs dat er in de Bijbel ook staat dat de Koran het woord van God is klopt niet. Dat is geen bijzaak maar was door jou hoofdzaak gemaakt. 

Zeg nu maar wat onjuist is





> Als je dit verward noemt kan ik jou, vanwege het feit dat jij de Koran (nog) niet als het Woord van God ziet, een *psychopaat noemen die onmiddelijk afgevoerd moet worden naar een inrichting.*


Gebrek aan argumenten?




> Ik heb geen spatje bewijs gezien behalve jouw (vergeefse) poging(en) om de de discussie op jouw voorwaarden naar je toe te trekken.


Nu weer een manmoedige poging om de zaak om te draaien. Ik vroeg om bewijs dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Ik hoef niets te bewijzen, Jij moet bewijzen dat de Bijbel vervalst is!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarneert_
> *
> Niet betrouwbaar, want jullie mogen liegen als het goed is voor het doel.
> *


Als je er toch al van uit gaat dat Moslims liegen, heeft het niet zo veel zin om informatie te vragen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik zal nog eens uitleggen wat jij beweerde.
> 
> 1 ) Jij schreef : de Koran is in delen neergezonden.
> 2 ) Jij schreef in de bijbel staat in Exodus 33 vers 23 "achterste delen "
> *


Dat verband is niet zo bedoeld, het gaat erom dat je het zien van God niet overleeft maar dat de Onkenbare wel zijn vaste tekens (Schriften) kenbaar gemaakt heeft.
De gefaseerde neerdaling van de Schriften is een tijdlijn, de achterste delen geeft de verhouding tussen God en de Schriften aan, maar je hebt me wel op een idee gebracht.

Statenbijbel Exodus 33
23 En wanneer Ik Mijn hand zal weggenomen hebben, zo zult gij Mijn achterste delen zien; maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden!



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 5 ) Ergo jouw bewijs dat er in de Bijbel ook staat dat de Koran het woord van God is klopt niet. Dat is geen bijzaak maar was door jou hoofdzaak gemaakt. 
> *


Johannes kondigt de komst van de Trooster aan maar dat is niet relevant omdat het om het vervalsen van de Bijbel gaat (bovendien is Mohammed (vzmh) ook gekomen!).



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Gebrek aan argumenten?
> *


Nee hoor, ik heb alleen maar jouw 'psychoanalyse' gespiegeld.



> _Geplaatst door waarneert_
> *
> Nu weer een manmoedige poging om de zaak om te draaien. 
> *





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Toch mag ik misschien toch even zeggen dat, als er nog dienstplicht in ons land zou zijn, iedereen in dienst zou moeten, Jood, Christen en atheist, ja en zelfs Moslims.
> *


In dienst gaan is goed voor iemands doorzettingsvermogen.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Ik vroeg om bewijs dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Ik hoef niets te bewijzen, Jij moet bewijzen dat de Bijbel vervalst is!
> *


Moslims hoeven de Bijbel niet eens te lezen; de Koran bevat de volledige profetische cyclus.
Wij Moslims dienen de Profeten te volgen en die staan allemaal in de Koran.
Wat betreft vervalsingen is dat een ruim begrip, vervalsen is ook delen toevoegen die er niet bijhoren en zo zijn de 14 'boeken' van Shaulus (Paulus) een interessant theologisch geschrift maar heeft Shaulus niets te maken met Nieuwe Testament.
Er zijn wat kleine verschrijvinkjes maar die dienen om aan te geven hoe gevaarlijk alcohol kan zijn.
Naast het toevoegen van de onwaarachtige schijfsels van Shaulus aan het Nieuwe Testament , hebben malafide Joods rabbi''s ook huis gehouden in het Oude Testament.

Klik hier voor de ontmaskering van Shaulus.

Klik hier voor de ontmaskering van de noachidische Joden.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd [/i]
> 
> 
> Hier kan ik geen wijs uit, meegesleept? Wie? Dankzij de kritiek op Paulus, welke? Wat betekent de zin "verder laat het boek de wensen over"?*


  :tong uitsteken:  Ik zal je 't wel effe uitleggen, beste Waarnemert.

Ik schreef:




> Zelfs Petrus, Jacobus en Barnabas volgden de voetstappen van Paulus niet.


Toen ageerde u:




> Ik dacht vanwel.


Toen was ik al eigenlijk stomverbaast, maar dit terzijde.

Ik dicteer uit het boek 'Wegen en dwarswegen - tweeduizend jaar christendom in hoofdlijnen' op pagina 28 de volgende citaten:

_Er bleven weliswaar kleine groepen van joden-christenen, zogenaamde judasten, die strikt wilden vasthouden aan een voorschrift als dat van de besnijdenis. Zij bleven Paulus tegenwerken en hielden grote invloed in de gemeente van Jeruzalem. Met hun kritiek op Paulus wisten zij zelfs Petrus en Barnabas korte tijd mee te slepen._ 

Aangezien in dat boek niet verteld wordt wat met 'korte tijd' wordt bedoeld, liet het - wat mij betreft - de wensen over (een uitdrukking).





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> Petrus heeft de zienswijze van Paulus niet geboycot, waar haal je dat nou weer vandaan?
> 2 Petrus 3, 15 en 16 "En houdt de lankmoedigheid van onze Here voor zaligheid, zoals ook onze *geliefde broeder Paulus*  naar de hem gegeven wijsheid u geschreven heeft, evenals in alle brieven wanneer hij over deze dingen spreekt . Daarin is een en ander moeilijk te verstaan *wat de onkundige en onstandvastige lieden tot hun eigen verderf verdraaien,* evenals trouwens de overige geschriften."
> 
> Hoor je het ook eens van een ander.[/B]


Je blijft me steeds verbazen. Ik heb zo'n gevoel dat je behoorlijk weinig weet over je eigen geloof. De bijbel is pas rond de vierde eeuw geboekstaafd. De eerdergenoemde informatie speelt in de eerste eeuw af. Hoe kan jij - in godsnaam - bewijzen halen wat pas drie eeuwen geleden afspeelde? Heb jij wel uberhaupt de geschiedenis van het christendom bestudeerd? 




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> In de islamitische geschiedschrijving zeker. Niet betrouwbaar, want jullie mogen liegen als het goed is voor het doel. [/B]


Kijk, dit doet de druppel de emmer cht overlopen.  :tong uitsteken:  Jij weet daadwerkelijk *niks* over je eigen geloof. En omdat ik zo aardig ben zal ik je een korte beschrijving uit niet-islamitische geschiedboeken hier neerpennen.  :Smilie: 

Er werden in totaliteit tot 680/681 vier of vijf oecumenische concilies gehouden. Deze concilies werden gehouden omdat er dikwijls mening verschilden betreffende het christelijke dogma. De eerste apostelconcilie was toen Paulus in gelijk gesteld werd. Hij (Paulus) attendeerde een simpele en onbelemmerde geloof. De andere concilies werden gehouden omdat a) wie is Jezus? Is hij een mens of een god b) heeft Jezus twee willen of n c) drie-eenheid, wat pas na de derde concilie als vaststaande formule werd gehandhaafd.
Tijdens de vier, vijf eeuwen ontstonden ongelooflijk veel stromingen. Zij ontstonden voor dat het christelijke geloof een rijkskerk werd.

Toen het christelijke geloof een staatsgodsdienst werd, werden de heidenen onder dwang bekeerd of vervolgd wanneer zij een rijkswet afwezen. We kunnen - met een gerust hart - zeggen dat sinds het christelijke geloof een staatsgodsdienst werd geen gelijkheid bestond. Bijv. joden werden vervolgd, verjaagd na de dynastie van het Ummaydische rijk in Spanje. Daarentegen kende het islam. rijk in spanje een zekere tolerantie jegens anders-gelovigen. 

De vraag die men nu kan stellen: waarom is het christendom zo chaotische verlopen? Waar is hun sterke leider, zoals de moslims (de eerste 30 jaar n. d. dood van Mohammed) het hadden? Waarom werd de bijbel pas na vier eeuwen geboekstaafd?

Wat betreft de bijbel. Hoe ontstond de bijbel; wanneer ontstonden de geschriften die later tot een boek werden gecanoniseerd?

De oudste deel v/d bijbelboek werd naar de gebruikte godsnaam Jhwh de 'Jahwistische' genoemd of kortweg 'J'. Deze bron zou in de tiende of negende eeuw v. chr. zijn ontstaan, al is ze mogelijk pas later definitief opgetekend, en omvatte onder andere het paradijsverhaal (gen. 2 en 3) en de grote stukken van genesis en delen van de verhalen in het boek Exodus rond Mozes en de uittocht.

De tweede bron, naar de godsnaam 'Elohim', die van 'de Elohist' genoemd (of E), zou ongeveer een eeuw jonger zijn. Er worden onder andere passages uit de verhalen van de aartsvader aan toegeschreven en delen van Exodus.

Deuteronomium zou een zelfstandig document zijn geweest. De gedachtewereld ervan is verwant met die van de achtstte-eeuwse profeten, met nadruk op het verbond tussen God en isral en op Israls neiging tot ontrouw. 'D' werd in de zevende eeuw opgetekend.

En de laatste bron (OT) werd door de kritiek 'P' gedoopt. 'Priestercodex'. Hij is, zoals de naam zegt, uit priesterlijke kirngen afkomstig. Centraal staan regelingen ten aanzien van eredienst, reinheid en offers (o.a. Ex. 25-31), het boek Leviticus, grote delen van Numeri. P zou f in de zesde eeuw v. chr. zijn ontstaan, toen de joden ballingen waren in Babylon en de priesters de herinnering aan de dienst in de tempel van Jeruzalem wilden vasthouden, f korte na de terugkeer uit de ballingschap (einde zesde eeuw), toen de tempeldienst opnieuw moest worden geregeld.
Pas in de vijfde eeuw kwam dit proces tot afronding. Daarnaast moet je wel weten dat ook oudere overleveringen samengesteld werden met het OT. Degenen die deze boeken samengesteld heeft wordt wel 'R' genoemd, van redacteur. Dus in de tijd van Ezra.

Men schat de ontstaanstijd van het oudste evangelie, Marcus, op 65-70 n. chr, dus zo'n 35 tot 40 jaar na de gebeurtenissen waarvan wordt verteld. De evangelin van Mattes en Lucas zouden omstreeks respectievelijk 75-80 na.chr. zijn ontstaan (in elk geval na 70, het jaar waarin de tempel van Jeruzalem door de Romeinen werd verwoest: de tekst van beide boeken verwijst naar die ramp. Het johannes evangelie is het jongste: het is tegen het einde van de eeuw ontstaan.

De brieven van Paulus (50-57) zijn een stuk ouder dan de evangelin. Echter, zo wordt er voorondersteld, dat enkele brieven van Paulus niet van hem afkomstig zijn. Zij concluderen dit uit de handvan stijl en inhoud. Zo is de brief aan de Efezirs waarschijnlijk door een ander in zijn stijl geschreven. Over de 'echtheid' van de tweede brief aan de Tessolonicenzen en de brief aan de Kolossenzen bestaan ernstige twijfels. En drie kleinere brieven waar 'van Paulus' boven staat, 1 en 2 Tomotes en de brief van Titus, zijn tegen het einde van de eerste eeuw door een 'paulinische' auteur geschreven. In de traditie werd soms ook de brief aan de Hebreen aan Paulus toegeschreven, maar die toeschrijving werd al eeuwenlang door velen betwijfeld.
Het aantal geschriften dat met zekerheid aan hem kan worden toegeschreven is gehalveerd: van veertien in het NT, de absolute meerderheid, naar zeven.

Ik hoop dat je wat geleerd hebt.

Tot ziens.

----------


## waarnemert

_Geplaatst door Joacim_ 




> Dat verband is niet zo bedoeld, het gaat erom dat je het zien van God niet overleeft maar dat de Onkenbare wel zijn vaste tekens (Schriften) kenbaar gemaakt heeft.
> De gefaseerde neerdaling van de Schriften is een tijdlijn, de achterste delen geeft de verhouding tussen God en de Schriften aan, maar je hebt me wel op een idee gebracht.
> Statenbijbel Exodus 33
> 23 En wanneer Ik Mijn hand zal weggenomen hebben, zo zult gij Mijn achterste delen zien; maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden!


Je ben weer aan het draaien. Eerst was het woord *delen* de overeenkomst, toen ging het erom dat de Bijbel bevestigde dat de Koran neergedaald was en nu zijn de *delen* weer terug. Hoe vaak moet ik nog zeggen dat het in de Bijbel niet gaat over *delen* , niet over *achterste delen* , helemaal niet over *delen* , ook niet over *delen van de Schriftopenbaring* , ook niet over de verhouding tussen God en de Schriften maar alleen over de wijze waarop Mozes God mocht zien, n.l. *van achteren* . Je exegese lijkt nergens op, als je zo ook je inlegkunde gebruikt voor de brieven van Paulus geef ik daar geen cent voor.





> Johannes kondigt de komst van de Trooster aan maar dat is niet relevant omdat het om het vervalsen van de Bijbel gaat (bovendien is Mohammed (vzmh) ook gekomen!).


Alweer zo'n onbewezen verdachtmaking. Trouwens is dit gedeelte niet vervalst?




> In dienst gaan is goed voor iemands doorzettingsvermogen.


Daarom zouden, in het geval van dienstplicht, in Nederland ook de Moslims in dienst moeten, komen ze eindelijk eens tot een eigen initiatief zonder steeds de schuld van hun falen aan een ander te geven.





> Moslims hoeven de Bijbel niet eens te lezen; de Koran bevat de volledige profetische cyclus.
> Wij Moslims dienen de Profeten te volgen en die staan allemaal in de Koran.


Waarom dan steeds maar weer die arrogante, onbewezen en agressieve beschuldigingen over de Bijbel? Bemoei je met je eigen zaken!




> Wat betreft vervalsingen is dat een ruim begrip, vervalsen is ook delen toevoegen


Je mag misschien vinden dat je verstand hebt van vreemde woorden, hoewel.......... , maar niet erg van Nederlands. Vervalst betekent dat het niet echt is, b.v. vals geld. Bijbelboeken toevoegen heeft niets met vervalsen te maken, dat is toevoegen. Wel kan men aan een bepaalde tekst iets toevoegen met de bedoeling er een andere uitleg aan te geven.




> zo zijn de 14 'boeken' van Shaulus (Paulus) een interessant theologisch geschrift maar heeft Shaulus niets te maken met Nieuwe Testament.


Ik heb al eerder geschreven dat ik niet in ga op jouw verzinsels over Paulus zijn geschriften omdat het item in deze discussie is de beschuldiging van het *vervalsen* van de Bijbel.




> Naast het toevoegen van de onwaarachtige schijfsels van Shaulus aan het Nieuwe Testament , hebben malafide Joods rabbi''s ook huis gehouden in het Oude Testament.


Weer zo'n onbewezen beschuldiging, wat gebruik jij eigenlijk, LSD?
Daar schijn je van te gaan dagdromen.
Je verwijzingen slaan ook nergens op.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> * Ik zal je 't wel effe uitleggen, beste Waarnemert.
> 
> Ik schreef:
> 
> 
> 
> Toen ageerde u:
> 
> ...


Nauwelijks, een gekleurde selectie van wat jou bevalt, maar je denkt toch niet dat je nu bewezen heb dat de Bijbel vervalst is?
Overigens u en jij door elkaar hoeft niet, het kan gewoon jij zijn hoor.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Nauwelijks, een gekleurde selectie van wat jou bevalt, maar je denkt toch niet dat je nu bewezen heb dat de Bijbel vervalst is?
> Overigens u en jij door elkaar hoeft niet, het kan gewoon jij zijn hoor.*


Ik gebruik ze graag beide.  :grote grijns:  

Ik heb nooit beweerd dat de bijbel vervalst is. Wel heb ik U getoond dat de geschriften menselijk werk zijn.

----------


## Wattes???

Als je zo'n beetje leest in dit forum, zijn moslims er blijkbaar trots op een "sterk" en "machtig" Rijk te hebben (gehad), ze zeggen dan van Christenen dat ,omdat deze dat niet hadden, ze een "zwakker" geloof hebben... 
maar in de christelijke leer is het juist de bedoeling geen geweld te plegen (dus ook geen leger te hebben), en kwaad je te laten overkomen... Die mensen die dan zeggen dat de Islam wel machtig was, hebben die typische gedachtegang dat het goed is geweld te plegen, en dat je dan ook "sterk" en "machtig" bent, terwijl IK juist vind dat het van een sterker karakter getuigd als je geweldloos blijft. Jammer genoeg kan ik natuurlijk niet zeggen dat christenen geweldloos zijn gebleven, maar ik weet wel dat het niet iets is om trots op te zijn. Ik zou nooit respect hebben voor agressors, en als zij worden aangevallen hebben moslims dat ook niet , maar zelf mogen ze "natuurlijk" hun "macht" laten gelden en dan is het goed... beetje hypocriet, maar goed...

btw, ik heb niets tegen iemand of een groep personen...

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Dat is de koran ook, van kaft tot kaft.*


Alleen er is een verschil.

De Bijbel, zijn geschreven door volgens mij in de 40-schrijvers(geinspireerd door GOD)

de koran door mohammed, en later zijn er dingen aan toe gevoegd door onbekenden.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Alleen er is een verschil.
> 
> De Bijbel, zijn geschreven door volgens mij in de 40-schrijvers(geinspireerd door GOD)
> 
> de koran door mohammed, en later zijn er dingen aan toe gevoegd door onbekenden.*


noot: mohammed was analfabeet, hij kon niet lezen/schrijven en staat dus los van de vorm van de Koran.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

En waarom zou Mohammed niet geinspireerd zijn door God?

Jezus was trouwens ook een bron van inspiratie voor hem....

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Als je er toch al van uit gaat dat Moslims liegen, heeft het niet zo veel zin om informatie te vragen. 
> 
> 
> 
> Statenbijbel Exodus 33
> 23 En wanneer Ik Mijn hand zal weggenomen hebben, zo zult gij Mijn achterste delen zien; maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden!
> 
> 
> ...





Zoals je daar bazelt doe je dat net zo goed hier dus. Ik kan je natuurlijk niet kwalijk nemen dat je geen Hebreeuws kent om allerlei soorten van Gemaria's in de Torah te kunnen zien, maar ik neem het je natuurlijk wel kwalijk dat je rood wordt als je meent te hebben gevoeld dat iemand je voor leugenaar uit maakt maar dat jij dat net zo goed ook doet! Je beweegreden om dat wel te mogen ligt in je eigenlijke minderwaardigheidscomplex die zich niet anders kan uiten dan in hooghartige bewoordingen.
Dat Noach niet goed genoeg voor je is is duidelijk. Dat God een verbond met Noach voor alle mensen na hem heeft gesloten is niet goed genoeg. Maar dat God een eeuwig verbond met de Joden sluit vind je wel van de gekke. Dit kan jij alleen te niet doen door alles "vals" te verklaren, want alleen zo houd je je hoofd boven water. Geen wonder dat je probeert boven de Noachidische wetten te stijgen. Eigenlijk zielig en zonde. Maar ik heb al gemerkt dat jij jezelf ook al boven de Koran verheft. Misschien moet je joods worden.

Allemaal "mooie" woorden om te verhullen dat er geen enkel bewijs is van de status van de Koran. Geen enkele getuige om een eed daarover te kunnen afleggen. En waar kom jij mee? Dat een engel met Hagar sprak en Jishmael haar latere zoon een voorvader van Mohamed zou zijn geweest en dus sprak ook een engel met hem? Hoe verzin je het? Kom eens met zwart op wit bewijzen daarover. Hij kon niet lezen en schrijven maar bezat wel een stamboom van duizenden jaren. Erg geloofwaardig.
De Torah is gegeven door God, de Schepper van de wereld aan de Joden op Har Sinai. 600.000 volwassen mannen (niet eens mee gerekend jonger en de vrouwen) waren getuigen. Mozes bewees dat hij een profeet was en na hem alle andere profeten. Alleen met getuigen wordt de geloofwaardigheid bevestigd.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Je ben weer aan het draaien. Eerst was het woord delen de overeenkomst, toen ging het erom dat de Bijbel bevestigde dat de Koran neergedaald was en nu zijn de delen weer terug. Hoe vaak moet ik nog zeggen dat het in de Bijbel niet gaat over delen , niet over achterste delen , helemaal niet over delen , ook niet over delen van de Schriftopenbaring , ook niet over de verhouding tussen God en de Schriften maar alleen over de wijze waarop Mozes God mocht zien, n.l. van achteren . Je exegese lijkt nergens op, als je zo ook je inlegkunde gebruikt voor de brieven van Paulus geef ik daar geen cent voor.
> *


In de betreffende passage van Exodus vraagt Mozes of hij God mag zien en het antwoord is dat God zich alleen van achteen.
God in Zijn aanschouwen volheid overleeft niemand.
God (van achteren) onthult zich door twee openbaringen; 1. die van Zijn vaste tekens (_ajaas_ , het geschreven boek (_al-kitaab al-mastoer_), de Koran en 2. die van (de tekens (_ajaas_) van het universum, het open boek (_al-kitaab al-mansjoer_).
Hetgene dat God van Zich laat zien openbaart Zich dus altijd, de waarneming van een PC is ook het zich 'van achteren laten zien door God'.
Het woord ' delen' in 'achterste delen' zoals in het Bijbelcitaat staat heeft dus geen noodzakelijke relatie tot het gefaseerd neerzenden van de volledige Openbaring.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Daarom zouden, in het geval van dienstplicht, in Nederland ook de Moslims in dienst moeten, komen ze eindelijk eens tot een eigen initiatief zonder steeds de schuld van hun falen aan een ander te geven.
> *


Dit is het 'welles nietes' spelletje dat altijd getracht wordt te spelen, met hierbij de nadruk op _getracht_ want het is duidelijk dat jij begint met het suggereren dat Moslims altijd in de zogenoemde slachtofferrol kruipen. 
De beschuldiging van dat Moslims altijd in de slachtofferrol kruipen is de standaard reactie op simpelweg kritiek en met kritiek omgaan kan je gewoon niet.
De beschuldiging van in de slachtofferrol kruipen door Moslims is jouw eigen hulpvraag omdat jij degene die bent die altijd in de slachtofferrol kruipt.
Maar op je slachtofferschap ga ik niet in, dat is jou zaak want het onderwerp van de draad gaat over het al dan niet vervalst zijn van de Bijbel.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Waarom dan steeds maar weer die arrogante, onbewezen en agressieve beschuldigingen over de Bijbel? Bemoei je met je eigen zaken!
> *


Soerat _al-Imraan_ (3):
3 - Hij heeft het boek met de waarheid ter bevestiging van wat er voordien al was tot jou neergezonden ter bevestiging van wat er al voordien was en Hij heeft ook de _Thora_ en het _Evangelie_ neergezonden,
4 - vroeger al, als leidraad voor de mensen en Hij heeft _al-Foerkhan_ (het reddend onderscheidingsmiddel) neergezonden. Zij die ongelovig zijn aan Gods tekenen voor hen is er een zware bestraffing. God is machtig en wraakgierig.

De Koran incorporeert de Schriften neergezonden voor de Koran.
De Bijbel bevat het Woord van God en de Koran bevat de hele Bijbel 
Op zich is het kennen van tekst de Bijbel.niet noodzakelijk voor een Moslim omdat de heilsboodschap van de Bijbel verkondigd wordt door de Koran.
De Koran gebiedt de Profeten te volgen en indien over een van de Profeten leugens verteld worden dan moet een Moslim trachten dit recht te zetten.
Indien de godslastering gebaseerd is op de Bijbel dan wordt de Bijbel onderzocht door een Moslim die daartoe in de gelegenheid is.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Je mag misschien vinden dat je verstand hebt van vreemde woorden, hoewel.......... , maar niet erg van Nederlands. Vervalst betekent dat het niet echt is, b.v. vals geld. Bijbelboeken toevoegen heeft niets met vervalsen te maken, dat is toevoegen. Wel kan men aan een bepaalde tekst iets toevoegen met de bedoeling er een andere uitleg aan te geven.
> *


Je zegt het zelf.
Om aan vals geld te komen, vals geld dat niet echt is, moet je wel biljetten drukken; je voegt iets toe aan het betalingsverkeer.
Geld is gedekt door o.a. goud en meerdere bankbiljetten betekent dat de hoeveelheid goud die je echt kijgt voor een bankbiljet minder wordt; dit mechanisme heet geldontwaarding ofwel inflatie.

De stelling dat Bijbelboeken toevoegen alleen maar toevoegen betekent zou dus beteken dat de Bhagavad Gita in het Nieuwe Testament dus ook alleen maar toevoegen is.
Het gaat erom dat dat Shaulus zijn schrijfsels niet het Woord van God niet zijn, terwijl de oorspronkelijke 13 Boeken van het Nieuwe Testament wel het Woord van God bevatten.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Ik heb al eerder geschreven dat ik niet in ga op jouw verzinsels over Paulus zijn geschriften omdat het item in deze discussie is de beschuldiging van het vervalsen van de Bijbel.
> *


Met je vergelijking van vals geld heb je mij een extra onderbouwing gegeven van dat de schrijfsels van Shaulus niet in het Nieuwe Testament thuishoren en Shaulus kan onder de naam Paulus een studieobject zijn van de geschiedkunde



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Weer zo'n onbewezen beschuldiging, wat gebruik jij eigenlijk, LSD?
> Daar schijn je van te gaan dagdromen.
> Je verwijzingen slaan ook nergens op.
> *


Ik gebruik geen hallucinogene middelen en in het algemeen gesteld gebruik ik geen roesmiddelen.
Wel schrijf ik over de Bijbel die de context heeft van roesmiddelen en uiteraard alcohol.
De Bijbel kent enkele mogelijkheden tot dubbelzinnigheden die tegen een achtergrond van 'genotmiddelen' gebruikt worden. 
Met een normaal concentratievermogen kan een lezer van de Bijbel geen hinder ondervinden van de mogelijke dubbelzinnigheden; 
In Jeremia 44 is er sprake van rookoffers en drankoffers gebracht aan de hemelgodin Melecheth en Jezus (vzmh) verandert water in wijn.
Schrijven over Gods Woord dat in de context Zijn toestemming (op dat moment ) beschrijft van roesmiddelen zal wel een impliciet hallucinant nevenaspect in postings laten zien.

De mogelijke valstrikken van dubbelzinnigheden in de Bijbel zijn zoals bedoeld, maar toevoegen zoals het oeuvre van de theoloog Paulus van Tarsus als het Woord van God presenteren is goddeloos.
Eveneens goddeloos is het door elkaar gooien van de Boeken van het Oude Testament door malafide rabbijnen met als gevolg het veroorzaken van het Boeddisme.
De mythe over Boeddha voorspelt dat Boeddha als de Mayatreya, een prins zal terugkeren en deze mythe is een vervorming van Danil 12:1

(Leidse Bijbel)
1 Te dien tijde zal Michael, de grote vorst, die uw volksgenoten beschermt, optreden, en zal een tijd van benauwdheid aanbreken, zoals er nooit geweest is sedert een volk bestaan heeft tot dien tijd toe; maar te dien tijde zal uw volk ontkomen, namelijk zovelen in het boek staan opgeschreven.
{Lutherse bijbel)
1 In dien tijd zal de grote vorst Michal, die uw volk voorstaat, zich opmaken; want het zal zulk een droevige tijd zijn, als er nog niet geweest is, sedert er een volk bestond, tot op dezen tijd toe; doch in dien tijd zal uw volk verlost worden, allen die in het boek geschreven staan.
(Staten Bijbel)
1 En te dier tijd zal Michael opstaan, die grote vorst, die voor de kinderen uws volks staat, als het [zulk] een tijd der benauwdheid zijn zal, als er niet geweest is, sinds dat er een volk geweest is, tot op dienzelven tijd toe; en te dier tijd zal uw volk verlost worden, al wie gevonden wordt geschreven te zijn in het boek.

Het Boek Danil is er een van de veertien van de Babylonische Gevangerschap die aan het eind staat van het Oude Testament.
Malafide rabbijnen hebben gezorgd dat de Babylonische Gevangenschap als geheel uit elkaar gehaald is en de oorspronkelijke volgorde van alle Boeken, na de vijf Boeken van Mozes, is veranderd en er is een onderverdeling gemaakt in Geschrift en Profeten.(http://www.hoor-israel.org/Encyclopedie/Tora/Tora.htm)
Van alle Boeken na de Babylonische Gevangenschap wordt uitgerekend Danil een ' Geschrift' en de overige 13 Boeken worden gerekend tot de Profeten.
Jezus (vzmh) herinnert aan Danil (vzmh):
MT 24:15 Wanneer gij dan zult zien den gruwel der verwoesting, waarvan gesproken is door Daniel, den profeet, staande in de heilige plaats; (die het leest, die merke daarop!)

Het kwaad echter, was 2000 jaar geleden al reeds geschied.
Het codewoord voor de door malafide rabbijnen misvormde Oude Testament is de 'noachidische wet'.
De noachidische potrettering van het 'Geschrift' Danil stelt dat 'Mikaajl' verdeeld zal worden over alle mensen of zelfs dat 'Mikaajl' al reeds verdeeld is over mensen en dat hij steeds manifester aanwezig gaat worden in alle mensen..
Je reinste panthesme die belijders verplicht tot gnostiek (zij moeten op zoek gaan naar het stukje van Mikaajl in zichzelf).
Precies de dezelfde doctrine als van het Boeddhisme en daar noachidische misvorming zo'n 200 jaar plaatsvond voor het onstaan van het Boeddhisme is het dus vrijwel zeker dat malafide (noachidische) rabbijnen de veroorzakers zijn van het Boeddhisme.

Kortom, er zijn meerdere wijzen om te vervalsen, alsook 'vervalsing' meerdere gezichten heeft.
Zoals aangegegen is een vervalsing het toevoegen van de schijfsels van -Bijbels gespoken Shaulus - geschiedkundig gesproken Paulus van Tarsus.
Ook is het verminken van het Oude Testament en het veroorzaken van het Boeddhisme is te categorisren als vervalsing.
Over vervalsing discussiren vereist wel een nuchtere bepaling van methodologie. 
Indien echter het thema 'vervalsing van de Bijbel' aangegrepen wordt om de bewijzen te vinden van een reeds vooringenomen standpunt, dat alle vooroordelen tegen de Islam inhoudt, kom je zelf natuurlijk niet veel verder.
Wij Moslims hebben echter wel wat aan jou omdat je ons thema's levert die ons leren om ons nog efficinter en adequater te kunnen verweren tegen de leugens die over de Islam verteld worden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Zou jij Jeremia 44:33 willen citeren voor me?*


Er bestaat geen Jeremia 44:33, foutje, de desbetreffende citaten: 

Jeremia 44
15 Toen antwoordden aan Jeremia al de mannen, die wisten, dat hun vrouwen anderen goden rookten, en al de vrouwen, die daar stonden, zijnde een grote hoop, mitsgaders al het volk, die in Egypteland, in Pathros, woonde, zeggende:
16 Aangaande het woord, dat gij tot ons in des HEEREN Naam gesproken hebt, wij zullen naar u niet horen.
17 Maar wij zullen ganselijk doen al hetgeen uit onzen mond is uitgegaan, rokende aan Melecheth des hemels, en haar drankofferen offerende, gelijk als wij gedaan hebben, wij en onze vaders, onze koningen en onze vorsten, in de steden van Juda en in de straten van Jeruzalem; toen werden wij met brood verzadigd, en waren vrolijk, en zagen geen kwaad.
18 Maar van toen af, dat wij opgehouden hebben aan Melecheth des hemels te roken, en haar drankofferen te offeren, hebben wij van alles gebrek gehad, en zijn door het zwaard en door den honger verteerd.
19 Ook wanneer wij aan Melecheth des hemels roken en haar drankofferen offeren, maken wij haar gebeelde koeken, om haar af te beelden, en offeren wij haar drankofferen, zonder onze mannen?
20 Toen sprak Jeremia tot al het volk, tot de mannen en tot de vrouwen, en tot al het volk, die hem zulks geantwoord hadden, zeggende:
21 Het roken, dat gijlieden in de steden van Juda en in de straten van Jeruzalem gerookt hebt, gij en uw vaderen, uw koningen en uw vorsten, en het volk des lands, heeft de HEERE daaraan niet gedacht, en is het [niet] in Zijn hart opgekomen?
22 Zodat het de HEERE niet meer kon verdragen, vanwege de boosheid uwer handelingen, vanwege de gruwelen, die gij deedt; daarom is uw land geworden tot een woestheid, en tot ontzetting, en tot een vloek, dat er niemand in woont, gelijk het is te dezen dage;
23 Vanwege dat gij gerookt hebt, en dat gij tegen den HEERE gezondigd hebt, en des HEEREN stem niet gehoorzaam zijt geweest, en in Zijn wet en in Zijn inzettingen, en in Zijn getuigenissen niet hebt gewandeld; daarom is u dit kwaad wedervaren, gelijk het is te dezen dage.
24 Voorts zeide Jeremia tot al het volk, en tot al de vrouwen: Hoort des HEEREN woord, gij gans Juda, die in Egypteland zijt!
25 Zo spreekt de HEERE der heirscharen, de God Israels, zeggende: [Aangaande] u en uw vrouwen, zij hebben toch met uw mond gesproken, en gij hebt het met uw handen vervuld, zeggende: Wij zullen onze geloften, die wij beloofd hebben, ganselijk houden, rokende aan Melecheth des hemels, en haar drankofferen offerende; [nu], zij hebben uw geloften volkomenlijk bevestigd en uw geloften volkomenlijk gehouden.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door lil-master_ 
> *Je generaliseert weer, er leven niet alleen moslims in het Midden-Oosten hoor.*


Je moet niet proberen de zaak af te zwakken. In de grote lijn heeft hij gewoon gelijk. Kritiek is anti, en anti verdient straf. Intoerantie viert hoogtij in de meeste Islamitische landen. En hoe strenger (zuiverder) de leer des te intoleranter.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ik gebruik ze graag beide.  
> 
> Ik heb nooit beweerd dat de bijbel vervalst is. Wel heb ik U getoond dat de geschriften menselijk werk zijn.*


Waarvan akte.

----------


## waarnemert

_Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
Het woord ' delen' in 'achterste delen' zoals in het Bijbelcitaat staat heeft dus geen noodzakelijke relatie tot het gefaseerd neerzenden van de volledige Openbaring.

Hh.





> Dit is het 'welles nietes' spelletje dat altijd getracht wordt te spelen, met hierbij de nadruk op _getracht_ want het is duidelijk dat jij begint met het suggereren dat Moslims altijd in de zogenoemde slachtofferrol kruipen. 
> De beschuldiging van dat Moslims altijd in de slachtofferrol kruipen is de standaard reactie op simpelweg kritiek en met kritiek omgaan kan je gewoon niet.
> De beschuldiging van in de slachtofferrol kruipen door Moslims is jouw eigen hulpvraag omdat jij degene die bent die altijd in de slachtofferrol kruipt.


1) Welles nietes spelletje is wel flauw zeg. Bedoel je dat ik in aanbidding moet neerzijgen voor jouw argumenten? En dan schrijf je dat ik niet met kritiek kan omgaan ?



> Maar op je slachtofferschap ga ik niet in, dat is jou zaak want het onderwerp van de draad gaat over het al dan niet vervalst zijn van de Bijbel.


Het gaat inderdaad over het bewijzen van vervalsen van de Bijbel. Maar ik ben niet begonnen met een beschuldiging van vervolging van Moslims!




> Soerat _al-Imraan_ (3):
> 3 - Hij heeft het boek met de waarheid ter bevestiging van wat er voordien al was tot jou neergezonden ter bevestiging van wat er al voordien was en Hij heeft ook de _Thora_ en het _Evangelie_ neergezonden,
> 4 - vroeger al, als leidraad voor de mensen en Hij heeft _al-Foerkhan_ (het reddend onderscheidingsmiddel) neergezonden. Zij die ongelovig zijn aan Gods tekenen voor hen is er een zware bestraffing. God is machtig en wraakgierig.


Meen je nu echt dat hier staat dat je mag zeggen dat de Bijbel vervalst is? Ik zou zeggen dat hier geinterpreteerd kan worden dat je van de Bijbel af moet blijven.




> De Koran incorporeert de Schriften neergezonden voor de Koran.
> De Bijbel bevat het Woord van God en de Koran bevat de hele Bijbel 
> Op zich is het kennen van tekst de Bijbel.niet noodzakelijk voor een Moslim omdat de heilsboodschap van de Bijbel verkondigd wordt door de Koran.
> De Koran gebiedt de Profeten te volgen en indien over een van de Profeten leugens verteld worden dan moet een Moslim trachten dit recht te zetten.
> Indien de godslastering gebaseerd is op de Bijbel dan wordt de Bijbel onderzocht door een Moslim die daartoe in de gelegenheid is.


Bewijzen graag.




> Je zegt het zelf.
> Om aan vals geld te komen, vals geld dat niet echt is, moet je wel biljetten drukken; je voegt iets toe aan het betalingsverkeer.


Vervalsing impliceert kwade opzet, men wil zichzelf bevoordelen en dat impliceert weer dat een ander benadeeld wordt. Dingen toevoegen behoeft niet altijd kwade opzet te zijn, het kan dat wel zijn maar ook dat moet bewezen worden.




> Jezus (vzmh) verandert water in wijn.


Ik ben bekend met het fenomeen dat hier de Koran afwijkt van de Bijbel. Zoals ik al eerder zei daar gaat het niet over, waarom haal je dit soort dingen er steeds bij? 




> De mogelijke valstrikken van dubbelzinnigheden in de Bijbel zijn zoals bedoeld, maar toevoegen zoals het oeuvre van de theoloog Paulus van Tarsus als het Woord van God presenteren is goddeloos.
> Eveneens goddeloos is het door elkaar gooien van de Boeken van het Oude Testament door malafide rabbijnen met als gevolg het veroorzaken van het Boeddisme.
> De mythe over Boeddha voorspelt dat Boeddha als de Mayatreya, een prins zal terugkeren en deze mythe is een vervorming van Danil 12:1
> 
> Het Boek Danil is er een van de veertien van de Babylonische Gevangerschap die aan het eind staat van het Oude Testament.
> Malafide rabbijnen hebben gezorgd dat de Babylonische Gevangenschap als geheel uit elkaar gehaald is en de oorspronkelijke volgorde van alle Boeken, na de vijf Boeken van Mozes, is veranderd en er is een onderverdeling gemaakt in Geschrift en Profeten.(http://www.hoor-israel.org/Encyclopedie/Tora/Tora.htm)
> Van alle Boeken na de Babylonische Gevangenschap wordt uitgerekend Danil een ' Geschrift' en de overige 13 Boeken worden gerekend tot de Profeten.
> Het kwaad echter, was 2000 jaar geleden al reeds geschied.
> Het codewoord voor de door malafide rabbijnen misvormde Oude Testament is de 'noachidische wet'.
> ...


Weer een wijdlopend en onbegrijpelijk stuk, terwijl ik nog zo gevraagd had om het *helder* te houden. Maar als ik het een beetje begrepen heb bedoel je dat het in een andere volgorde zetten van de Bijbelboeken hetzelfde is als vervalsen, mag ik dat onzin vinden? In de Bijbel is de volgorde van de boeken helemaal niet belangrijk.
Ik heb steeds vermeden iets onvriendelijks te zeggen van de Koran maar als jij gelijk heb is de Koran dus helemaal vervalst want de opsteller(s) hebben de teksten *niet in de volgorde geplaatst*  waarin Mohammed ze gekregen heeft. En ze hebben dat met opzet gedaan, of niet?




> Indien echter het thema 'vervalsing van de Bijbel' aangegrepen wordt om de bewijzen te vinden van een reeds vooringenomen standpunt, dat alle vooroordelen tegen de Islam inhoudt, kom je zelf natuurlijk niet veel verder.


Hier draai je de zaak weer om. Jij (jullie) komen met een beschuldiging, ik vraag om bewijs, en dat is dus volgens jou een vooroordeel tegen de Islam? Je moet er maar opkomen!




> Wij Moslims hebben echter wel wat aan jou omdat je ons thema's levert die ons leren om ons nog efficinter en adequater te kunnen verweren tegen de leugens die over de Islam verteld worden.


Welk een arrogantie! En dan nog spreken over een *vooringenomen* standpunt. Ik begrijp dat je weigert om je te laten overtuigen. Welke leugens heb ik over de Islam verteld?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Zoals je daar bazelt doe je dat net zo goed hier dus. Ik kan je natuurlijk niet kwalijk nemen dat je geen Hebreeuws kent om allerlei soorten van Gemaria's in de Torah te kunnen zien, maar ik neem het je natuurlijk wel kwalijk dat je rood wordt als je meent te hebben gevoeld dat iemand je voor leugenaar uit maakt maar dat jij dat net zo goed ook doet! Je beweegreden om dat wel te mogen ligt in je eigenlijke minderwaardigheidscomplex die zich niet anders kan uiten dan in hooghartige bewoordingen.
> *


Van minderwaardighedsgevoelens noch hooghartigheid heb ik last; wel ontmasker ik zelfverzekerd diverse leugens.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Dat Noach niet goed genoeg voor je is is duidelijk.
> *


Moslims dienen alle Profeten te volgen en Noach (vzmh) is de eerste mens die in de Koran Profeet genoemd wordt.
De Koran geeft aan dat de vrouw van Noach (vzmh) net zo als de vrouw van Lot (vzmh) was.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Maar dat God een eeuwig verbond met de Joden sluit vind je wel van de gekke. Dit kan jij alleen te niet doen door alles "vals" te verklaren, want alleen zo houd je je hoofd boven water. Geen wonder dat je probeert boven de Noachidische wetten te stijgen. Eigenlijk zielig en zonde. Maar ik heb al gemerkt dat jij jezelf ook al boven de Koran verheft. 
> *


God heeft een eeuwig verbond met de Joden gesloten maar de Joden hebben een verbondsbreuk op hun geweten.
Om het verbond te herstellen heeft God de Profeet Jezus (vzmh) gezonden, maar de Christenen pleegden ook verbondsbreuk en als laatste Openbaring is de Koran gezonden die het verbond van God met de mens voor eeuwig zal laten zijn.
God heeft de Wet aan Mozes (vzmh) gegeven en degenen die Mozes (vzmh) volgen zijn Moslims; de Noachidische wet is een bedenksel ten gerieve van politieke manipulatie, ik kan bij wijze van spreken ook een Noachidische wet uitvinden.


Ieder Moslim weet dat God Noach (vzmh) de Ark voor iedereen heeft laten bouwen en de Noachidische Wet is de geborgenheid van regelgeving die tevens de weg terug naar de Bron is waar wij allen uitkomen en waar wij weer naar terugkeren.
Dit laatste is een gelijke definitie als die van de zo gevreesde _sjarie'a_.
De Noachidische Wet is op het eerste gezicht even wreed en gruwelijk als wat verstaan wordt onder _as-sjarie'a_.
De Ark is te vergelijken met de _Sjarie'a_ en de Noachidische wet is te vergelijken met de _Fikh_
Het is waar dat de nederlandse wet voor 98% in overeenstemming is met de _sjarie'a_.
Echter wanneer alleen al het woord _sjarie'a_ valt, gaat het alleen over de 2% die kennelijk gebaseerd moet worden op rechtstelsels die niet behoren tot het westers gedeelte van het Islamitisch universum.
Logisch zou het zijn dat eerst de gemeenschappelijke 98% uitgediept zou worden. Dit laatste kan uiteraard niet want bij serieuze analyse van de 98% zal snel blijken dat rechtsgelijkheid binnen de 98% er feitelijk niet is.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Allemaal "mooie" woorden om te verhullen dat er geen enkel bewijs is van de status van de Koran. Geen enkele getuige om een eed daarover te kunnen afleggen. En waar kom jij mee? Dat een engel met Hagar sprak en Jishmael haar latere zoon een voorvader van Mohamed zou zijn geweest en dus sprak ook een engel met hem? Hoe verzin je het? 
> *


Alles in Genesis is _mondeling_ overgedragen en opgetekend door Mozes (vzmh).
De Wet opgetekend door Mozes (vzmh) daar hield men zich niet aan evenals de bevestiging van de Wet en de Profeten opgetekend door Jezus (vzmh).
De mondelinge heilsboodschap, via Ismal (vzmh) bij Mohammed (vzmh) terechtgekomen, deed de Profeet (vzmh) de Koran in het Arabisch optekenen.

Na de tijdloze Woorden van de Engelen in de vijf Boeken van Mozes (vzmh), wordt het Joodse volk geheiligd door de Thora zoals beschreven in de Kronieken die bij Joshua (vzmh) begint en eindigt bij de ineenstorting beschreven met de Klaagliederen van Jeremia (vzmh) , waarna de Profetin van de Babylonische Gevangenschap als laatste van door de Thora geheiligde Schiften opgetekend worden.
Na de laatste openbaring van het Oude Testament hebben malafide rabbijnen, op vermoedelijke instigatie van aanhangers van de arische suprematiegedachte uit India, het Oude Testament zo herschikt hebben dat het Judasme verworden is tot een tragikomisch panthesme met een ingebouwde dwang tot deprimerende gnostiek.

Om de Wet en de Profeten te vervullen heeft God Zijn engelen gezonden om de 13 Boeken van het Nieuw Testament te openbaren.
In het nieuwe Testament eveneens dezelfde driedeling; de Woorden van de Engelen (Evangelie) , Kronieken (Handelingen en Briefschrijvers) en de Openbaringen.
Er is dus een analoge methodologie in de Schriften van voor de Koran waar te nemen die te vergelijken is met de driedeling van het klassiek tractaat over een probleemstelling: 1. het probleem in de loop van de tijd 2. het probleem actueel gesteld 3. mogelijke probleemoplossingen.
Het bij (1) 'probleem in de loop van de tijd', is in de Thora de eeuwige cyclus van wat zich altijd zal kunnen voordoen bij de mens; na de Thora begint de geschiedenis van het uitverkoren volk zoals God dat wilde laten zijn en die opgetekend zijn in de Schriften na de Thora.

Met Joshua (vzmh) begint de confrontatie met de werkelijkheid. Aan het begin van het Boek Joshua wordt er zeven maal om de stad Jericho gelopen om de muren van deze zondepoel te laten vallen; in de tijd van Joshua (vzmh) was er de cultus van een godin (Inanna) die een reis door zeven fases maakt.
Vanuit de Thora voldoet Joshua (vzmh) aan Gods eisen en vanuit de Thora wordt de profetische cyclus met het opkomen van de Zon der Gerechtigheid in Maleachi (vzmh) voltooid.
Iedereen uit het Oude Testament is door God bedoeld om tot het eind der tijden nader tot de mens te komen.

Naast Gods Woord is er een mondelinge leer genaamd de (Joodse) Misjna; deze leer zou overgedragen van Mozes (vzmh) op Joshua (vzmh).
Vanaf Joshua (vzmh) zelf en in de rest van de Schriften wordt er geen woord gerept over de _Misjna_ en gezien het feit dat de vervorming van de Schriften de oorzaak geweest zijn van het Boeddhisme (zie posting hiervoor), is het evident dat de toevoegingen die de _Misjna_ met het neerzenden van het Evangelie aangemerkt zijn als ongeoorloofde toevoegingen aan de Schriften.
De afvallige rabbijnen hebben nog steeds niet willen luisteren en vandaar dat de Noachidische wet die de rechtsfilosofische afleiding is van de Ark, de spirituele borg die God de Moslims geschonken heeft door Noach (vzmh) uit te verkiezen als Profeet, hooguit de herhaling is van de 'probleemstelling' in Exodus. 



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> De Torah is gegeven door God, de Schepper van de wereld aan de Joden op Har Sinai. 600.000 volwassen mannen (niet eens mee gerekend jonger en de vrouwen) waren getuigen. Mozes bewees dat hij een profeet was en na hem alle andere profeten. Alleen met getuigen wordt de geloofwaardigheid bevestigd.*


Daarna zijn ze tot zonde vervallen en wat betreft het bewijzen dat Mozes (vzmh) het een en ander bewees is dat goed geformuleerd, want zo werd het op dat moment gezien.
In werkelijkheid liet God zien dat Mozes (vzmh) de door Hem uitverkorene is om de Wet te verkondigen.
De verkondiging van de Wet op Har Sinai heeft diveren zoals Karoen (Korach) niet kunnen weerhouden afvallig te worden.

Soerat _al-Kasas_ (28):
76 - Karoen behoorde tot het volk van Moesa en hij gedroeg zich onrechtmatig tegenover hen. En Wij hadden hem zoveel schatten gegeven dat zijn sleutels met moeite door een groep sterke mannen gedragen zouden kunnen worden. Toen zijn volk tot hem zei: Verheug je niet zo. God bemint hen niet die zich verheugen.
77 - En streef met wat God jouw gegeven heeft naar de laatste woning en vergeet jouw aandeel aan de tegenwoordige wereld niet. Doe goed zoals God aan jou goed gedaan heeft en streef niet naar verderf op aarde. God bemint de verderfzaaiers niet.
78 - Hij zei: Het is mij gegeven op grond van kennis die ik heb. Wist hij dan niet dat God voor zijn tijd generaties vernietigd had die sterker waren dan hij en die meer bijeengebracht hadden? Maar de boosdoeners worden niet langdurig over hun zonden ondervraagd.
79 - Hij kwam toen in praalkleding naar buiten naar zijn volk. Zij die het tegenwoordige leven wensten zeiden: Ach hadden wij toch hetzelfde als wat aan Karoen gegeven is. Hij is wel iemand met geweldig geluk.
80 - Maar zij aan wie kennis gegeven was zeiden: Wee jullie! Gods beloning is beter voor wie gelooft en deugdelijk handelt. En het wordt slechts aan hen die geduldig volharden aangeboden.
81 - Toen lieten Wij de aarde met hem en zijn huis wegzinken en er was voor hem geen groep die hem in plaarts van God kon helpen; hij behoorde niet tot hen aan wie hulp geboden werd.
82 - En zij die de vorige dag nog zijn plaats gewenst hadde zeiden 's morgens: O wee, God voorziet ruimschoots in het levensonderhoud van wie Zijn dienaren Hij wil en ook met mate. Als God ons niet een gunst had bewezen dan had Hij ons laten wegzinken. O wee, het gaat de ongelovigen niet wel.
83 - Dat is de laatse woning. Wij geven haar aan hen die geen hovaardij wensen en geen verdorvenheid. En het uiteinde komt de godvrezenden toe.
84 - Voor hem die met een goede daad komt is er iets beter dan dat. Voor hem die met een slechte daad komt... aan hen die slechte daden begaan hebben wordt slechts vergolden wat zij gedaan hebben.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Misschien moet je joods worden.
> *


Ik ben Moslim en _in sja allah_ als Moslim zal ik sterven.
Je uitnodiging begrijp ik want het Licht en de Leiding van de Thora wordt door toedoen van een malafide rabbijnen alleen maar geopenbaard aan Moslims.
Het gevolg is dat er slecht 15 miljoen Joden op wereld zijn en dat zou toch wel rond 200  300 miljoen moeten liggen.
Het dichtst bij het Judasme ligt het Christendom dat net zo als het Judasme, de toegang tot het Bronboek versperd ziet want het Licht de Leiding van het Evangelie wordt door toedoen van een malafide theologen alleen maar geopenbaard aan Moslims.
Het Judasme uitbouwen tot een vitaal, levensvatbaar geloof vereist wel een grondige sanering en een schets hiervan: 

Klik hier voor het saneren van de Noachidische wet

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door Joacim 
> Het woord ' delen' in 'achterste delen' zoals in het Bijbelcitaat staat heeft dus geen noodzakelijke relatie tot het gefaseerd neerzenden van de volledige Openbaring.
> 
> Hh.
> *


'Hh' kun je inderdaad wel zeggen.
Ik ben niet begonnen met de associatie dat 'achterste delen' een aankondiging is dat de Openbaring in delen is neergezonden.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 1) Welles nietes spelletje is wel flauw zeg. Bedoel je dat ik in aanbidding moet neerzijgen voor jouw argumenten? En dan schrijf je dat ik niet met kritiek kan omgaan ?
> *


Wij Moslims hebben een andere menig over het een en ander, de kritiek uit er zich in dat jij niet met andersdenkenden kan omgaan.Wij Moslims zijn anderdenkenden en dat onze benadering anders is kan je als kritiek opvatten 



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Het gaat inderdaad over het bewijzen van vervalsen van de Bijbel. Maar ik ben niet begonnen met een beschuldiging van vervolging van Moslims!
> *


Als jij hier aan komt zetten met dat 'Arabieren altijd de schuld aan anderen geven', verander je het onderwerp van de draad in een tribunaal waar alle Moslim ter wereld berecht worden vanwege niet met kritiek om kunnen gaan.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Meen je nu echt dat hier staat dat je mag zeggen dat de Bijbel vervalst is? Ik zou zeggen dat hier geinterpreteerd kan worden dat je van de Bijbel af moet blijven.
> *


Mooi niet.
In de Koran staat dat de Gezant (vzmh) voor zal lezen van de reingemaakte bladen van Abraham (vzmh) en Mozes (vzmh).
Wat wel vervalst is en niet vervalst is van de Bijbel staat in de Koran.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Bewijzen graag.
> *


Nogmaals: op zich hoeven Moslims de Koran de Bijbel niet te bestuderen.
Wat betreft bewijsvoering(en): Klik hier voor 'Is Jezus 'god'?'



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Vervalsing impliceert kwade opzet, men wil zichzelf bevoordelen en dat impliceert weer dat een ander benadeeld wordt. Dingen toevoegen behoeft niet altijd kwade opzet te zijn, het kan dat wel zijn maar ook dat moet bewezen worden.
> *


Het toevoegen van Shaulus aan het Nieuwe Testament zal ongetwijfeld met de beste bedoelingen gebeurd zijn, maar aangezien duidelijk aangetoond is dat de theoloog Paulus niet het Woord, rechtstreeks van God komend, verkondigt; horen zijn schrijfsels uit het Nieuwe Testament verwijderd te worden.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik ben bekend met het fenomeen dat hier de Koran afwijkt van de Bijbel. Zoals ik al eerder zei daar gaat het niet over, waarom haal je dit soort dingen er steeds bij? 
> *


Dit soort dingen haal ik er steeds bij om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Weer een wijdlopend en onbegrijpelijk stuk, terwijl ik nog zo gevraagd had om het helder te houden. Maar als ik het een beetje begrepen heb bedoel je dat het in een andere volgorde zetten van de Bijbelboeken hetzelfde is als vervalsen, mag ik dat onzin vinden? In de Bijbel is de volgorde van de boeken helemaal niet belangrijk.
> Ik heb steeds vermeden iets onvriendelijks te zeggen van de Koran maar als jij gelijk heb is de Koran dus helemaal vervalst want de opsteller(s) hebben de teksten niet in de volgorde geplaatst  waarin Mohammed ze gekregen heeft. En ze hebben dat met opzet gedaan, of niet?
> *


Ik vind het stukje beknopt en helder.
Maar als jij stelt dat de volgorde van de Boeken in het Oude Testament niet belangrijk is dan begrijp je dus duidelijk Jezus (vzmh) niet. 
Want Jezus (vzmh) heeft nou net de rangschikking hersteld; het begrip Nieuwe Testament is door God aan de Jezus gegeven teneinde de Tenach te herstellen en weer het Oude Testament te laten worden.
Dat door het vervormen van met name Danil 12:1 het Boeddhisme veroorzaakt is heb ik reeds hiervoor aangegeven.

De Koran zelf is in en chronologische volgorde neergezonden over een periode van 23 jaar.
De Bijbelse Profeten die in de chonologische volgorde vermeld worden zijn de Profeten die verkeerd worden genterpreteerd door het onwaarachtige Judasme en onwaarachtige Christendom.
De eerste Bijbelse Profeet die in de chronologische volgorde (van de Koran) aan bod komt is Jona (vzmh) en wat de Christenen van Jona (vzmh) maken is een lachertje.
De chronologische volgorde kan beschouwd worden als de ziekteleer (pathologie) van het onwaarachtig monothesme.
De ' reguliere' volgorde van de Soera's in de Koran zoals je hem in de winkel koopt kan beschouwd worden als de gezondheidsleer (anatomie) van het laatste monothestisch systeem dat de Islam is.

Een student geneeskunde bijvoorbeeld leert voordat hij zich bezig houdt met pathologie eerst de anatomie en vandaar dat analoog hieraan iedereen die de Koran bestudeert in eerste instantie de reguliere versie bestudeert.
Studeer je verder dan komt uiteraard de chronologische volgorde aan bod en dat is zowel van belang voor de duiding van de Bijbelse profeten als van belang voor het opstellen van de _fikh_ (Islamitische wet en jurisprudentie).



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Hier draai je de zaak weer om. Jij (jullie) komen met een beschuldiging, ik vraag om bewijs, en dat is dus volgens jou een vooroordeel tegen de Islam? Je moet er maar opkomen!
> *


Dan wat duidelijker: jij speelt een flauw spelletje.
Ikzelf heb op geen enkele wijze de associatie aangegeven tussen 'achterste delen' en het in delen neerzenden van de Openvaring.
Jij beschuldigt mij ervan dat ik dat wel doe, ik geef aan dat dat niet zo is en vervolgens trek jij de conclusie dat ik ooit gedacht zou hebben dat die associatie er wel is; jij bent degene die ongefundeerde beschuldiging uit en doet nu net alsof ik de associatie gemaakt zou hebben.
Je bent van het begin in tot het eind bezig met een houding alsof Moslim buiten de realiteit leven: 



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Blijft een geweldige smoes, laat de fabel nog maar eens op je inwerken.
> *


Dit is jouw standaardreactie op ieder rationeel argument.
Echter jij bent degene die in een sprookjeswereld leeft.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Welk een arrogantie! En dan nog spreken over een vooringenomen standpunt. Ik begrijp dat je weigert om je te laten overtuigen. Welke leugens heb ik over de Islam verteld?*


Ik ben helemaal niet arrogant, wel zelfverzekerd.
Vooringenomen ben ik ook niet; ik sta voor alles open maar er zijn grenzen.
Leugens over Jezus (vzmh) vertellen is leugens vertellen over de Islam; de Islam is er altijd geweest en zal er altijd zijn.
Dus een leugen over Jezus (vzmh) vertellen is het verdraaien van Gods Woord en in strijd met de Islam.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *
> *


Islam is een jonge godsdienst.

Eerst was er het jodendom en van daaruit het Christendom.

Honderden jaren later kwam er pas het mohammodaanse geloof.

En als je het anders vind dien je met Historische bewijzen te komen.
En niet iets schrijven wat jij denkt dat HET zo is(kop in het zand geloof noem ik dat)
.

----------


## ronald

[QUOTE QUOTE] 


Op zoveel niets zeggende onzin reageer ik niet. Ik raad je aan een leven te beginnen maar alvorens eerst je ideeen en gedachten wat te ordenen.

----------


## ronald

De doctrine van de 7 Noachidische ge- en verboden brengt het joodse idee van eenheid in de wereld. Wie anders dan joods dit concept ook heeft, heeft het van de joden. Wanneer we spreken van eenheid dan bedoelen we daarmee en eenheid met God en eenheid met mensen. De eenheid van God betekent monothesme, en de eenheid van mensen betekent een wereld waarin alle mensen tot God komen en vrede en harmonie. Alle Geloven in de wereld, anders dan het Jodendom, benaderen het idee van eenheid met het voorschrift Geloof als wij geloven en de wereld zal een zijn.. Deze benadering heeft nooit gewerkt en zal ook nooit werken. De joodse kijk over eenheid is anders. Het leert dat er twee wegen zijn, niet alleen een. Die van jou en die van mij. In beide wegen kan ware eenheid worden gevonden: de Enige God wordt gevonden op beide wegen omdat die ene God beide heeft gegeven. De Noachidische wetten bevatten de meest oude van alle religieuze doctrines, want aan de eerste mens zijn deze gegeven op de dag van zijn schepping. Eeuwen lang zijn deze 7 Noachidische wetten genegeerd om bepaalde geloven en hun dragers meer eigen glorie te verschaffen dan aan de Schepper. Daardoor is tweestrijd ontstaan, daardoor zijn godsdienstoorlogen ontstaan. De grootste motiverende kracht die hier achter zit is, de mening dat alleen mijn weg de weg is en er geen andere kan bestaan komend uit een gevoel van jaloezie en daaruit komend haat van het Christendom en de Islam jegens het Jodendom die juist hun weg wel erkende. Eigen trots prefereerde boven trots van de Schepper. In zoverre getuigt het van een zekere mate van paganisme.
Noachidische wetten:
1 Gebod op het stichten van een goed werkend politieke en justitioneel systeem
2 Verbod op Godslastering
3 Verbod op verafgoding
4 Verbod op incest en overspel
5 Verbod op bloedvergieten
6 Verbod op diefstal
7 Verbod op het eten van vlees afkomstig van een levend dier.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *
> God heeft een eeuwig verbond met de Joden gesloten maar de Joden hebben een verbondsbreuk op hun geweten.
> Om het verbond te herstellen heeft God de Profeet Jezus (vzmh) gezonden, maar de Christenen pleegden ook verbondsbreuk*




Welk verbond heeft GOD dan met de christenen gesloten??

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *De doctrine van de 7 Noachidische ge- en verboden brengt het joodse idee van eenheid in de wereld. Wie anders dan joods dit concept ook heeft, heeft het van de joden.
> *


De idee komt niet van de Joden maar is de opdracht van God verkondigd door de Engelen..



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Wanneer we spreken van eenheid dan bedoelen we daarmee en eenheid met God en eenheid met mensen. De eenheid van God betekent monothesme, en de eenheid van mensen betekent een wereld waarin alle mensen tot God komen en vrede en harmonie.
> *


Hee hallo zeg...........
De Islam begrijpen is de omvang en reikwijdte van de _tauhied_ (=eenheid) begrijpen.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Alle Geloven in de wereld, anders dan het Jodendom, benaderen het idee van eenheid met het voorschrift Geloof als wij geloven en de wereld zal een zijn.. Deze benadering heeft nooit gewerkt en zal ook nooit werken. De joodse kijk over eenheid is anders. Het leert dat er twee wegen zijn, niet alleen een. Die van jou en die van mij. In beide wegen kan ware eenheid worden gevonden: de Enige God wordt gevonden op beide wegen omdat die ene God beide heeft gegeven. 
> *


De Koran geeft aan dat er naast Moslims ook Joden, Christenen en Sabianen zijn die de juiste weg volgen.
Bovendien is binnen de Islam een huwelijk tussen een Moslim en niet-Moslima geoorloofd.
Het Judasme zoals jij het beschijft heeft een exclusivistischer karakter dan de Islam die een uitnodiging aan de gehele mensheid is.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]
> Eeuwen lang zijn deze 7 Noachidische wetten genegeerd om bepaalde geloven en hun dragers meer eigen glorie te verschaffen dan aan de Schepper. 
> 
> [url=http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=2274622#post2274622Op zoveel niets zeggende onzin reageer ik niet. Ik raad je aan een leven te beginnen maar alvorens eerst je ideeen en gedachten wat te ordenen.
> [/b]


De regelgegeving van Noach wordt door diens eigen vrouw overtreden; de _regelgeving_ door God aan Noach geschonken.
Dat is de _sjarie'a_ te vertalen als _regelgeving_ en _weg naar de bron_ betekent.
De Ark is het Huis waar de Wet geerbiedigd wordt en de Engel des Heeren heeft de Ark gopenbaard aan Hadjar, de moeder van Ismal.
Abram die na het verschijnen van de Engel des Heeren aan Hadjar, Abraham gaat heten; 'En toen Abraham en Ismal de muren optrokken van het Huis, biddende: "Heer aanvaard dit van ons, want Gij zijt de Alhorende, de Alwetende".. (Koran 2:127)'.
Abraham en Ismal doen de Ark van Noach definitief 'aan land komen' door het optreken van de muren van het Huis.

Een heel andere traditie in het beschrijven van de profeten Abraham en Ismal dan dat de Noachidische wet toestaat.
De typering van de vrouw van Noach en het relaas van het verdrinken van de zoon van Noach, geven Genesis het mondeling overgeleverd Boek van onze oorsprong - een geheel andere wending.
Zoals al eerder opgemerkt incorporeert de Koran de eerder gezonden Schriften . 
Eveneens verschilt de Noachidische wet met de Islamitische wet.
De Noachidische wet streeft naar het stichten van een 'goed werkend politiek en justitioneel systeem'.
De Islam concepieert ons op dit forum als Moslims in het nederlandstalig gedeeelte van het kalifaat en de Islamitische formulering van gerechtigheid met een veel meer bij de werkelijkheid passende zevendeling (voorbeeld):
_1. Recht op leven en het minimaal noodzakelijke.
2. Recht op een gezin. 
3. Recht op onderdak
4. Recht op scholing.
5. Recht op werk.
6. Recht op gerechtigheid.
7. Het recht op solidariteit._ (Tariq Ramadan)



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Daardoor is tweestrijd ontstaan, daardoor zijn godsdienstoorlogen ontstaan. De grootste motiverende kracht die hier achter zit is, de mening dat alleen mijn weg de weg is en er geen andere kan bestaan komend uit een gevoel van jaloezie en daaruit komend haat van het Christendom en de Islam jegens het Jodendom die juist hun weg wel erkende. Eigen trots prefereerde boven trots van de Schepper. In zoverre getuigt het van een zekere mate van paganisme.
> *


Alleen God beoordeelt of je de juiste weg volgt.
De relatie tussen God en een Moslim gaat alleen een Moslim zelf aan, wel kan er collectief nagedacht worden om iedere Moslim afzonderlijk zich op de beste manier aan Gods eisen te laten houden.
Als het gaat om paganisme dan is er sprake van Joods paganisme dat onstaan is vanwege het verminken van de status van de Boeken die geschreven zijn na de Thora (= 5 Boeken van Mozes).
Als het gaat om jaloezie zie ik dat niet zo, ik denk eerder dat jaloezie ten opzichte van Joden met name afkomstig is van het Christendom; je zou maar moeten verkondigen dat Ondeelbaarheid van God in drien gedeeld is.
Jaloezie van Noachidische Joden ten opzichte van Moslims lijkt mij verklaarbaar omdat zij net zoals de Shaulinische Christenen de Heilige Schriften slechts waarderen als geschreven door goddelijke inspiratie en de Heilige Schriften niet zien worden als het tijdloos Woord van God verkondigd door Engelen.
Judasme en evenzo Christendom zonder Engelen leidt onverwijld tot de maakbaarheidsgedachte van de Heilige Schriften en het beschouwen van ieder mens als een wezen met verschillende gradaties van 'goddelijk aanwezigheid' wat uiteindelijk leidt tot panthesme/gnostiek.
Het huidige Judasme en Christendom kunnen dientengevolge niet anders dan gekenschetst worden als Boeddhisme met als plaatsvervanger voor Boeddha respectievelijk Mozes en Jezus.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Islam is een jonge godsdienst.
> *


De Islam is er altijd geweest.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Eerst was er het jodendom en van daaruit het Christendom.
> *


Ook het Jodendom en Christendom zijn er altijd geweest, beiden komen uit God voort.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Honderden jaren later kwam er pas het mohammodaanse geloof.
> *


Et bestaat geen 'mohammedaans geloof'.
Wel bestaat er het onwaarachtige Christelijke geloof dat gebaseerd is op persoonsverering van de profeet Jezus (vzmh).



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> En als je het anders vind dien je met Historische bewijzen te komen.
> *


Ik _vind_ helemaal niets anders; ik beschrijf als het om het Oude Testament gaat de juiste tijdlijn en stel duidelijk dat het Boeddhisme veroorzaakt is door malafide rabbijnen.
Inzake- Bijbels gedefinieerd Shaulus van Tarsus en geschiedkundig gedefinieerd - Paulus van Tarsus is het zonneklaar dat zijn epistologie nooit het Woord van God kan zijn.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> En niet iets schrijven wat jij denkt dat HET zo is(kop in het zand geloof noem ik dat)
> *


Ik weet dat Jezus (vzmh) niet God is die vermomd als Jezus naar de aarde gekomen is, evenals dat Jezus niet aan het kruis gestorven is; degenen die deze onzinverhalen voor waar nemen steken pas echt hun kop in het zand.

Wat betreft het onderwerp heb ik gesteld dat het vervalsen langs meer dan n lijn loopt en dat het aantal verschrijvingen geen invloed heeft op de heilsboodschap van de Schriften omdat de ontsluiering van de Schriften uit de Koran komt.
Een Moslim is kritisch genoeg om te lezen in het besef dat er per Bijbelpagina zo'n 250 doden vallen.
Het Woord van God heeft een andere context dan zoals geschreven in de Koran.
De Koran lees altijd vloeiend en ononderbroken terwijl de Bijbel onderbrekingen kent.
Naast het bloedvergieten is het toegestaan om roesmiddelen en alcohol te gebruiken; dit wordt met het neerdalen de Koran verboden.

Voorgaande zijn overkomelijke factoren die het lezen van de Bijbel door Moslims een verrijking maken van hun spirituele beleving. 
Numeri 22
21 - Des morgens opgestaan, zadelde Bileam zijn ezelin en ging met de vorsten van Moab mede.
22 - Maar God ontstak in toorn omdat hij ging, en de engel van den Heer plaatste zich op den weg als zijn tegenstander, terwijl hij op zijn ezelin reed, met zijn twee slaven bij zich.
23 - Toen de ezelin den engel des Heeren, met uitgetrokken zwaard in de hand, op den weg zag staan, week zij van den weg af en ging het veld in. En Bileam sloeg de ezelin, om haar op den weg te doen wederkeren.
24 - Hierop ging de engel des Heeren op een hollen weg staan, die door wijngaarden liep en een wal aan dezen en aan genen kant had.
25 - Toen de ezelin den engel des Heeren zag, drukte zij zich tegen den muur en drukte Bileams been tegen den muur; waarop hij haar weder sloeg.
26 - Nog eens ging de engel des Heeren verder en bleef staan op een zo enge plaats dat er rechts noch links ruimte was tot uitwijken.
27 - Toen de ezelin den engel des Heeren zag, ging zij onder Bileam liggen. Hierop ontstak Bileam in toorn en sloeg hij de ezelin met zijn stok.
28 - Nu opende de Heer den mond der ezelin en zeide zij tot Bileam: Wat heb ik u gedaan, dat gij mij nu driemaal geslagen hebt?
29 - En Bileam zeide tot de ezelin: Omdat gij den spot met mij drijft. Had ik een zwaard bij de hand, dan zou ik u gedood hebben.
30 - De ezelin zeide tot Bileam: ben ik niet uw eigen ezelin, waarop gij van uw jeugd af tot nu toe gereden hebt? Ben ik gewoon u zo te doen? Hij zeide: Neen.
31 - Nu opende de Heer de ogen van Bileam en zag hij den engel des Heeren, met uitgetrokken zwaard in de hand, op den weg staan. Toen boog hij zich en wierp zich op zijn aangezicht.
32 - De engel des Heeren zeide tot hem: Waarom hebt gij uw ezelin nu driemaal geslagen? Zie, ik ben uitgegaan u tot een tegenstander; want slecht is uw tocht in mijn oog.
33 - De ezelin heeft mij gezien en is nu driemaal voor mij uitgeweken. Indien zij niet voor mij uitgeweken was, zou ik u gewis gedood en haar in het leven gelaten hebben.
34 - Bileam zeide tot den engel des Heeren: Ik heb gezondigd, omdat ik niet wist dat gij tegenover mij op den weg stondt. Daarom, indien het u mishaagt dat ik ga, zal ik terugkeren.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Welk verbond heeft GOD dan met de christenen gesloten??
> *


God heeft Jezus (vzmh) de aankondiging van Mohammed (vzmh) laten doen.
Het verbond dat bezegeld is met Het eerste en tweede gebod van Jezus.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door isaia_
> *.
> De joden leven nog steeds onder het verbond met Abraham en zijn nageslacht. De christenen onder het nieuwe verbond.
> *


In de Koran; zij die Mozes volgen zijn Moslims (Koran 10:84) en zij die Jezus volgen zijn Moslims (Koran 3:52). Deze staan bekend als Nazareense Joden en Unitaristische (Aryaanse, Gothische) Christenen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> [B]De Islam is er altijd geweest.


Alleen volgens moslims.
Alleen is er geen enkel bewijs van




> Ook het Jodendom en Christendom zijn er altijd geweest, beiden komen uit God voort.


Het Christendom kwam pas vanaf het jaar 33 na Christus.




> Et bestaat geen 'mohammedaans geloof'.


navolgers van mohammed, die zijn geloof aannamen.




> Paulus van Tarsus is het zonneklaar dat zijn epistologie nooit het Woord van God kan zijn.


Paulus is door GOD zelf geroepen om het evangelie te verkondigen wat eeuwig leven geeft.
Zoals elke apostel die opdracht kreeg.




> Ik weet dat Jezus (vzmh) niet God is die vermomd als Jezus naar de aarde gekomen is, evenals dat Jezus niet aan het kruis gestorven is; degenen die deze onzinverhalen voor waar nemen steken pas echt hun kop in het zand.


het bewijs is te vinden in het Woord van de HEER.




> Wat betreft het onderwerp heb ik gesteld dat het vervalsen langs meer dan n lijn loopt en dat het aantal veschrijvingen geen invloed heeft op de heilsboodschap van de Schriften omdat de Koran ontsluiering van de Schriften uit de Koran komt.


Alleen kun je het niet bewijzen.
jij denkt het,dat het zo is.



> Een Moslim is kritisch genoeg om te lezen in het besef dat er per Bijbelpagina zo'n 250 doden vallen.


Graag bewijs??





> De Koran lees altijd vloeiend en ononderbroken terwijl de Bijbel onderbrekingen kent.


Jouw mening, Ik zie het totaal anders.
En velen met mij



> Naast het bloedvergieten is het toegestaan om roesmiddelen en alcohol te gebruiken; dit wordt met het neerdalen de Koran verboden.


Dus GOD had zich de eerste keer vergist.
Volgens de Bijbel mag wijn gedronken worden.
En deed men dat ook.Zelfs Jezus dronk wijn.






> God heeft Jezus (vzmh) de aankondiging van Mohammed (vzmh) laten doen.


Bewijs??

In GOD,s woord wordt nergens over mohammed gesproken.
Wel dat GOD zijn zoon ten alle laatste zond, en niemand na hem:

Luister naar een andere gelijkenis. Er was eens een landheer die een wijngaard aanlegde en hem omheinde. Hij groef er een kuil voor de wijnpers en bouwde een uitkijktoren. Toen verpachtte hij hem aan wijnbouwers en ging op reis. 34 Tegen de tijd van de druivenoogst stuurde hij zijn knechten naar de wijnbouwers om zijn vruchten in ontvangst te nemen. 35 Maar de wijnbouwers grepen de knechten(profeten), ze mishandelden er een, doodden een ander en stenigden een derde. 36 Daarna stuurde de landheer andere knechten, een grotere groep dan eerst, maar met hen deden ze hetzelfde.

37 Ten slotte stuurde hij zijn zoon naar hen toe, met de gedachte: Voor mijn zoon zullen ze wel ontzag hebben. 

38 Toen de wijnbouwers de zoon zagen, zeiden ze onder elkaar: Dat is de erfgenaam! Kom op, laten we hem doden(kruisigen) en zo zijn erfenis opstrijken, 39 en ze grepen hem vast, gooiden hem de wijngaard uit en doodden hem.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *In de Koran; zij die Mozes volgen zijn Moslims (Koran 10:84) en zij die Jezus volgen zijn Moslims (Koran 3:52). Deze staan bekend als Nazareense Joden en Unitaristische (Aryaanse, Gothische) Christenen.*



Dus dit voer jij aan als bewijs.....?

3:52. Toen Jezus hun (der Isralieten) ongeloof bemerkte, zeide hij: "Wie zullen mijn helpers zijn terwille van God?" De discipelen antwoordden: "Wij zijn de helpers van God. Wij geloven in God. En getuig je dat wij Moslims zijn." 

10:84. En Mozes zeide: "O mijn volk, indien gij in God hebt geloofd stelt dan uw vertrouwen in Hem, als gij Moslims zijt." 




...slaap zacht met je 1001 stories.....

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Graag bewijs??
> *


Er is geteld dat in de Bijbel 350.000 doden vallen, gedeeld door het aantal pagina's kom je op zo'n 250 doden per pagina.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> Dus GOD had zich de eerste keer vergist.
> Volgens de Bijbel mag wijn gedronken worden.
> En deed men dat ook.Zelfs Jezus dronk wijn.
> *


God is onfeilbaar en de wijze waarop jij nu God beschuldigt van fouten maken betekent dus dat God zich ook vergist zou hebben door de Openbaring in drie delen neer te laten dalen 1. Oude Testament 2. Nieuwe Testament 3. Koran.
Op deze wijze stel dat het Nieuwe Testament nep is en vertel je het hetzelfde verhaal als de originele Joodse Farizeers.
Als je kijkt naar de geestelijke slavernij waarin mensen verkeerden tot aan het neerzenden van de Koran zal het ongetwijfeld zo zijn geweeest dat tot aan het neerzenden van de Koran zogenoemde roesmiddelen relatief bevrijdend konden werken om nader tot God komen; met het neerzenden van de Koran kan de mens direct tot God komen, sterker nog roesmiddelen verhinderen direct contact met God.



> _Geplaatst door rinuz_
> *
> In GOD,s woord wordt nergens over mohammed gesproken.
> Wel dat GOD zijn zoon ten alle laatste zond, en niemand na hem:
> *


Dit onderwerp is al zeer vaak besproken op dit forum; zie Johannes 14:16 en verder.

----------


## Rourchid

> _geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Dus dit voer jij aan als bewijs.....?
> *


Het hier en nu, vergeleken met het oneindig geldig Woord van God, is het bewijs.
Illustratief is dat, in tegenstelling tot malafide rabbijnen, Christenen en Moslims Maleachi als de laatste Profeet van het Oude Testament beschouwen, het laatste hoofdstuk uit het laatste Boek van het Oude Testament: 

*Maleachi 4*
1 Want zie, de dag komt, brandend als een oven. Alle overmoedigen en kwaaddoeners zullen als kaf worden, en de dag die komt zal hen inbrandsteken, zegt de Heer der heirscharen, de dag die hun wortel noch loof overlaten zal.
2 Maar over u die mijn naam vreest zal de zon der gerechtigheid opgaan, door welker vleugelen genezing is. Dan zult gij uitgaan en dartelen als gemeste stieren,
3 en de goddelozen vertreden; want als stof onder uw voetzolen zullen zij worden op den dag dien ik zal doen aanbreken, zegt de Heer der heirscharen.
4 Denkt aan de wet van mijn dienaar Mozes, wien ik op den Horeb voor geheel Israel inzettingen en verordeningen gegeven heb.
5 Zie, ik zend u den profeet Elia, voordat de grote en geduchte dag des Heeren komt;
6 hij zal het hart der vaderen terugbrengen tot dat der kinderen en het hart der kinderen tot dat hunner vaderen; opdat ik niet kome en het land met den banvloek sla.

Alles wordt in en notendop herhaald (in Maleachi 4).
De eerste strofe beschrijft het Vuur waardoor de goddelozen verteerd zullen worden.
De vierde strofe beschrijft dat de aanvaarding van de Wet door Mozes op den Horeb plaatsvond en dat de gebeurtenis bij de Sina de ontwikkeling beschijft die in Deuteronomium voltooid wordt.
De vijfde strofe kondigt de wederkomst van Elia aan en die is door Jezus ook teruggekomen, door de Goedheid van God zijn naast Elia ook alle andere Profeten teruggekomen.
De Profetie van Maleachi is dus op een grootsere wijze uitgekomen dan de tekst op het eerste gezicht doet aanzien; hetzelfde geldt uiteraard voor het Nieuwe Testament waarvan de tekst niet zou doen vermoeden dat God uiteindelijk als laatste Openbaring de Koran zou laten neerdalen.




> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> ...slaap zacht met je 1001 stories.....
> *


De Koran bevat het volledige Scheppingsplan.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Het hier en nu, vergeleken met het oneindig geldig Woord van God, is het bewijs.
> Illustratief is dat, in tegenstelling tot malafide rabbijnen, Christenen en Moslims Maleachi als de laatste Profeet van het Oude Testament beschouwen, het laatste hoofdstuk uit het laatste Boek van het Oude Testament: 
> 
> Maleachi 4
> 1 Want zie, de dag komt, brandend als een oven. Alle overmoedigen en kwaaddoeners zullen als kaf worden, en de dag die komt zal hen inbrandsteken, zegt de Heer der heirscharen, de dag die hun wortel noch loof overlaten zal.
> 2 Maar over u die mijn naam vreest zal de zon der gerechtigheid opgaan, door welker vleugelen genezing is. Dan zult gij uitgaan en dartelen als gemeste stieren,
> 3 en de goddelozen vertreden; want als stof onder uw voetzolen zullen zij worden op den dag dien ik zal doen aanbreken, zegt de Heer der heirscharen.
> 4 Denkt aan de wet van mijn dienaar Mozes, wien ik op den Horeb voor geheel Israel inzettingen en verordeningen gegeven heb.
> ...



Ten eerste heeft het boek Malachi allen maar 3 hoofdstukken en niet 4. Dat de Christelijke versie het 3de hoofdstuk in tweeen heeft gedeeld duidt aan op eigen interpretatie. Prima, maar claim niet dat dat de juiste is want het is er een dat uitkomt voor eigen doel. Zo ben jij ook steeds bezig. Rashi verklaart uit Awoda Zara dat de slechten zullen verteerd worden door de zon en de rechtvaardigen genezen.
Malachi was de laatste profeet. De creatieve periode van profetsie is voorbij en de weg naar "verlossing" ligt in het verlengde van de wijsheid uit het verleden. Sinai, Horeb is Torah.
Eliyahu zal komen om de tijd van de Mashiach aan te kondigen. Aangezien wij nog steeds niet in die Messiaanse tijd leven is je veronderstelling van 2000 jaar geleden vals.

Zo kan jij wel alles bewijs-klaar maken. Doe je best zou ik zeggen maar zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ten eerste heeft het boek Malachi allen maar 3 hoofdstukken en niet 4. Dat de Christelijke versie het 3de hoofdstuk in tweeen heeft gedeeld duidt aan op eigen interpretatie. Prima, maar claim niet dat dat de juiste is want het is er een dat uitkomt voor eigen doel. 
> *


Maleachi heeft 4 hoofdstukken
Maakt voor de interpretatie van de verzen trouwens niet uit.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> * Rashi verklaart uit Awoda Zara dat de slechten zullen verteerd worden door de zon en de rechtvaardigen genezen.
> Malachi was de laatste profeet. De creatieve periode van profetsie is voorbij en de weg naar "verlossing" ligt in het verlengde van de wijsheid uit het verleden.*


De zon der rechtvaardigheid zal ook de hardvochtigheid uit de harten verdrijven en zo zijn er nog wel fraaiere zinnen te maken.
De zon der rechtvaardigheid zal uit het Westen opkomen en westerse Moslims zullen _in sja allah_ de zon uit het Westen doen opkomen.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Malachi was de laatste profeet. De creatieve periode van profetsie is voorbij en de weg naar "verlossing" ligt in het verlengde van de wijsheid uit het verleden.
> *


Dit is - voor de verandering - eens een verstandige opmerking die uiteraard wel aangevuld dient te worden dat na Maleachi, het Nieuwe Testament en de Koran neergedaald zijn.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Sinai, Horeb is Torah.
> *


Nee.
Er is een verschil omdat van Exodus tot en met Deuteronomium de eeuwige cyclus wordt beschreven.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Eliyahu zal komen om de tijd van de Mashiach aan te kondigen. Aangezien wij nog steeds niet in die Messiaanse tijd leven is je veronderstelling van 2000 jaar geleden vals.
> *


Dit soort commentaren dient aan Christenen gericht te worden.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Zo kan jij wel alles bewijs-klaar maken.*


Daar de bewijzen voor het oproepen liggen kost het bewijs-klaar maken geen enkele moeite.
Het valt dus niet te weerleggen dat malafide rabbijnen het Boeddhisme veroorzaakt hebben en dat de Joden in het algemeen de zonde hebben begaan van het laten onstaan van het Shaulinisch Christendom (Shaulus was een Jood).
De gevolgen van het wangedrag van malafide rabbijnen zijn haast niet te overzien, het gaat om zeer veel slachtoffers die de malafide rabbijnen gemaakt hebben.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Doe je best zou ik zeggen maar zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen.*


In tegenstelling tot malafide rabbijnen en malafide theologen doe ik altijd mijn best.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> 
> 
> In tegenstelling tot malafide rabbijnen en malafide theologen doe ik altijd mijn best. [/B]



Geplaatst door ronald 

Doe je best zou ik zeggen maar zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen. 



Het accent van mijn opmerking lag niet op "best" maar op: "zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen." ...want van mij mag je hoor, maar start niet weer een nieuw "bloedsprookje", er is al zoveel van Tenach verkracht.

----------


## Canaris

Het nieuwe testament is niet neergedaald . Uilewapper.

Het is geschreven door mensen. 
Het is zelfs deels met tegenzin geschreven
Van Johannes weet men dat hij niet wilde schrijven maar nadat hij de 3 anderen had gelezen , wist dat er dingen waren die hij moest aanvullen en zo aan het einde van zijn leven toch noch zijn evangelie heeft geschreven.

Ook Petrus hield niets van het geschreven woord. Het was aan zijn vertaler om diens verhaal op teschrijven. 

Enkelt van Paulus en Lucas kan men een bepaalde gedreven heid richting het geschreven woord erkennen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *Het nieuwe testament is niet neergedaald . Uilewapper.
> 
> Het is geschreven door mensen. 
> Het is zelfs deels met tegenzin geschreven
> Van Johannes weet men dat hij niet wilde schrijven maar nadat hij de 3 anderen had gelezen , wist dat er dingen waren die hij moest aanvullen en zo aan het einde van zijn leven toch noch zijn evangelie heeft geschreven.
> 
> Ook Petrus hield niets van het geschreven woord. Het was aan zijn vertaler om diens verhaal op teschrijven. 
> 
> Enkelt van Paulus en Lucas kan men een bepaalde gedreven heid richting het geschreven woord erkennen.*


So what? Mohammed heeft zelf helemaal niets geschreven. Zijn openbaringen zijn opgeschreven uit overleveringen. DOOR MENSEN ZONDER ENIGE BIJZONDERE GAVE!
De oudste Koran dateerd van 200 jaar na zijn dood! 
Het is wishfull thinking om te denken dat alle openbaringen aan Mohammed daar compleet en foutloos in belandt zijn. In de menselijke praktijk is dat eenvoudigweg onmogelijk.

----------


## Canaris

foute adresaat superclick

Ik ben helmaal jou mening.
Het ging mij om de foutieve veronderstelling te weerleggen , dat de Bijbel een soort Koran zou zijn , die men niet meer kan vertrouwen omdat hij vervalst werd.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *foute adresaat superclick
> 
> Ik ben helmaal jou mening.
> Het ging mij om de foutieve veronderstelling te weerleggen , dat de Bijbel een soort Koran zou zijn , die men niet meer kan vertrouwen omdat hij vervalst werd.*


Voor de Bijbel geldt vanuit dat oogpunt hetzelfde dat voor alle heilige boeken geldt: Ontvang de boodschap maar probeer niet volgens de letter te leven want dat heeft de mensheid al veel ellende bezorgd en je komt er toch nooit uit.

Bid tot je God en heb je naaste lief gelijk jezelf. Dat zal de wereld al 500% beter maken.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Als iedereen naar de letter van de bijbel leefde was er vrede op aarde.*


Als je vrede ziet als geen oorlogen tussen staten heb je gelijk. 
Maar als je niet leeft volgens de richtlijn wordt je ook gruwelijk gestraft. Lees het O.T. er maar eens op na.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *So what? Mohammed heeft zelf helemaal niets geschreven. Zijn openbaringen zijn opgeschreven uit overleveringen. DOOR MENSEN ZONDER ENIGE BIJZONDERE GAVE!
> De oudste Koran dateerd van 200 jaar na zijn dood! 
> Het is wishfull thinking om te denken dat alle openbaringen aan Mohammed daar compleet en foutloos in belandt zijn. In de menselijke praktijk is dat eenvoudigweg onmogelijk.*


Dit terzijde, kan het dan zijn dat er een heel verkeerd beeld van Mohammed is ontstaan? 
Zo ja, dan is hij zwart gemaakt (door bijv. ''mullahs'' en anti-islamieten)

De ene profeet wordt vergoddelijkt (Jezus) en de andere zwart gemaakt (Mohammed). 

Wie zijn Ayaan H. Ali en wijlen Theo v.G. dan om zeker te zijn van zogenaamde valsheid/pedofilie/polygamie/tirannie/etc. van Profeet Mohammed?
Of de aanhangers van *G* -sus-*od* ? 

Zolang mensen (merendeels moslims en anti-islamieten ea) niet weten wie Mohammed werkelijk was (gewoon een mens), zal de Islam altijd zo blijven. Hetzelfde geldt voor het Christendom en de meerderheid van de Christenen die geloven dat Jezus God is. 

Ik persoonlijk denk wel degelijk dat Jezus (het Geschapen Woord van God) en Mohammed Boodschappers zijn van God/Allah, maar niet meer en niet minder.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_
> *
> Het nieuwe testament is niet neergedaald . Uilewapper.
> 
> Het is geschreven door mensen. 
> Het is zelfs deels met tegenzin geschreven
> Van Johannes weet men dat hij niet wilde schrijven maar nadat hij de 3 anderen had gelezen , wist dat er dingen waren die hij moest aanvullen en zo aan het einde van zijn leven toch noch zijn evangelie heeft geschreven.
> *


Het Nieuwe Testament is de vleeswording van het Woord van God in de Schriften.
Het Nieuwe Testament is de voltooide cyclus van wat de engel Gabril aan Zacharias verkondigd heeft.
Hetzelfde is van toepassing op het Oude Testament, de Bijbel bevat het oorspronkelijke Woord van de Schepper.



> _Geplaatst door Canaris_
> *
> Het ging mij om de foutieve veronderstelling te weerleggen , dat de Bijbel een soort Koran zou zijn , die men niet meer kan vertrouwen omdat hij vervalst werd.
> *


Met de Koran als leidraad en richtsnoer openbaart de Waarheid van de Bijbel zich aan iedere Moslim en Moslima.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Zijn openbaringen zijn opgeschreven uit overleveringen. DOOR MENSEN ZONDER ENIGE BIJZONDERE GAVE!
> *


Buiten de westerse wereld is het nog is steeds zo dat als het gaat om overdracht van informatie, er wezenlijke verschillen zijn in de verhouding tussen, enerzijds mondeling overgedragen taal en anderijds geschreven overgedragen taal.
Ten tijde van de Profeet (vzmh) was er nog geen broekdrukkunst, met verhalen vertellen kon je goed in je levensonderhoud voorzien en er was een cultuur van veel uit het blote hoofd leren en op kunnen zeggen.
In de Derde Wereld is de afhankelijkheid van de mondelinge traditie veel groter en dat geldt eveens voor de vaardigheid van dat op een peil staat waar de westerse wereld niet aan kan tippen.
De vaardigheid van mondelinge overdracht had, toen de Profeet (vzmh) leefde, een niveau dat wij ons niet eens meer kunnen voorstellen; het Levend Woord van God overdragen en de profetische traditie dwong tot maximale gemotiveerdeheid om de teksten uiteindelijk ongeschonden op te laten schrijven. 

Een zogenoemd auditief geheugen hebben is een begaafdheid die steeds minder voorkomt.
Mensen met een auditief geheugen zijn in staat alles wat ze gehoor hebben te reproduceren, het is te vergeliken met een fotografisch geheugen met dit verschil dat er als het ware een foutloos werkend digitale geluidsrecoder is het hoofd zit van iemand met een auditief geheugen..
De ruim 60 mensen uit wiens monden uiteindelijk de Koran opgetekend is zullen waarschijnlijk vanwege hun aangename stemmen uitgekozen zijn uit nog veel meer reciteerders van de Koran die het door Gabril verkondigde Woord ongeschonden en foutloos in de Koran hebben doen laten neerschrijven.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Doe je best zou ik zeggen maar zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen. 
> 
> 
> 
> Het accent van mijn opmerking lag niet op "best" maar op: "zeg er wel even bij volgens jouw eigen mening en hier en daar valse redeneringen." ...want van mij mag je hoor, maar start niet weer een nieuw "bloedsprookje", er is al zoveel van Tenach verkracht.
> *


Ik ben al blij genoeg dat het Licht en Leiding van de Thora de creatieve Profetien door Hem laten openbaren, de Thora komt rechtstreeks van Hem;
Soerat _al-Kasas_ (28)
43 - Wij hebben aan Moesa, nadat Wij eerdere generaties vernietigd, het Boek gegeven als inzichtelijke bewijzen en als leidraad en als barmhartigheid. Misschien zullen zij zich laten vermanen.

M.a.w. de Joden zijn uitverkoren geweest om Zijn woorden door de Engelen geopenbaard met de hand tot vlees te laten worden: de Thora.
De laatste Openbaring is de Koran: 
Soerat _at-Tahriem_ (66)
10 - God heeft voor hen die ongelovig zijn de vrouwen van Noach en de vrouw van Lot als een voorbeeld gegeven. Zij stonden onder de hoede van twee van Onzer rechtschapen dienaren 
.
Naast de zondigheid van de vrouw van Noach bechrijft de Koran de weigerachtigheid van een van de zonen van Noach om aan boord te gaan van de Ark, de zoon sterft de verdrinkingdood. (Koran 11:42 en verder)
Met het neerzenden van de Koran is de zich eeuwig herhalende profetische cyclus voltooid en intrinsiek zijn het Licht en de Leiding van de Thora vervolmaakt geworden.
Aan God is het om te beschikken wie wel en wie niet in mag zien dat de Koran de vervolmaking van Zijn Openbaring is.
De toevoegingen door de Koran leiden tot een geheel andere interpretatie van de Schriften vanaf Genesis.
Dit vertaalt zich in heel andere benadering van de Wet; de Noachidiche wet is geen wet maar de probleemstelling die in de vier Boeken van Mozes na Genesis als cyclus beschreven wordt.
De onwaarachtigheid van de Noachidische wetten is dat het naar controle streeft: _1 Gebod op het stichten van een goed werkend politiek en justitioneel systeem._ 
Het streven naar een op de Wet van God gebaseerd systeem is een overbodig streven;
Lucas 12
49 - Ik ben gekomen om vuur op de aarde te werpen, en hoezeer wenste ik dat het reeds ontstoken ware!
50 - Ik moet een doop ondergaan, en wat ben ik benauwd totdat het voorbij is!
51 - Meent gij dat ik gekomen ben om vrede op aarde te brengen? Neen, zeg ik u, maar veeleer verdeeldheid.

Het neerdalen van de Koran bevestigt het Islamitisch eeuwige en wij bevinden ons in het nederlandsstalig gedeelte van het kalifaat.
Het stichten van een goed werkend politiek en justitioneel systeem is dus mosterd na de maaltijd.

----------


## Arthas

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik begrijp hieruit dat de veroveringen van de Islam, tot in Europa toe, volgens jou niet hebben plaatsgevonden, ook staat er niet in de Koran dat Christenen en Joden extra belasting moeten betalen.*


De djizija (belastinggeld voor de dhimmis (niet-moslims) werden betaald, omdat de moslims zakaat betaalden. Zo moest een vertegenwoordiger van een joodse elite of een christelijke elite een bepaald bedrag per bepaalde periode bij elkaar scharen. Zij hoefden het niet te betalen wanneer er een economische crisis is. Zij moesten zelf uitzoeken wie meer of wie minder betaald.

Die wet werd door - bij mijn weten - Omar ibn Chattab ingevoerd. Dit werd gedaan, aangezien zij bescherming, n vrijstelling kregen in het leger. Zo merk je dat de dhimmis eigenlijk - in theorie - meer voordelen kregen. De nadeel is alleen vertelbaar als de vertegenwoordiger van een groep christen/joden het geld oneerlijk verzamelde.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Dit terzijde, kan het dan zijn dat er een heel verkeerd beeld van Mohammed is ontstaan? 
> Zo ja, dan is hij zwart gemaakt (door bijv. ''mullahs'' en anti-islamieten)
> 
> De ene profeet wordt vergoddelijkt (Jezus) en de andere zwart gemaakt (Mohammed). 
> 
> Wie zijn Ayaan H. Ali en wijlen Theo v.G. dan om zeker te zijn van zogenaamde valsheid/pedofilie/polygamie/tirannie/etc. van Profeet Mohammed?
> Of de aanhangers van G -sus-od ? 
> 
> ...


Ik denk dat Mohammed nog het meest zwart gemaakt gemaakt wordt door een behoorlijk gedeelte van zijn volgers.

Als ik jou laatste zin lees denk ik dat wij redelijk op dezelfde lijn zitten. Je kan geloven in Jezus of/en Mohammed en ook nog in hun onfeilbaarheid. Het zijn echter mensen die de verhalen verzameld hebben en opgeschreven in de Bijbel Koran. Het is onmogelijk dat dit foutloze en complete versies zijn van hun openbaringen. Waarom kennen gelovigen dan plotseling bijna goddelijke status toe aan mensen die de verhalen opschreven?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Buiten de westerse wereld is het nog is steeds zo dat als het gaat om overdracht van informatie, er wezenlijke verschillen zijn in de verhouding tussen, enerzijds mondeling overgedragen taal en anderijds geschreven overgedragen taal.
> Ten tijde van de Profeet (vzmh) was er nog geen broekdrukkunst, met verhalen vertellen kon je goed in je levensonderhoud voorzien en er was een cultuur van veel uit het blote hoofd leren en op kunnen zeggen.
> In de Derde Wereld is de afhankelijkheid van de mondelinge traditie veel groter en dat geldt eveens voor de vaardigheid van dat op een peil staat waar de westerse wereld niet aan kan tippen.
> De vaardigheid van mondelinge overdracht had, toen de Profeet (vzmh) leefde, een niveau dat wij ons niet eens meer kunnen voorstellen; het Levend Woord van God overdragen en de profetische traditie dwong tot maximale gemotiveerdeheid om de teksten uiteindelijk ongeschonden op te laten schrijven. 
> 
> Een zogenoemd auditief geheugen hebben is een begaafdheid die steeds minder voorkomt.
> Mensen met een auditief geheugen zijn in staat alles wat ze gehoor hebben te reproduceren, het is te vergeliken met een fotografisch geheugen met dit verschil dat er als het ware een foutloos werkend digitale geluidsrecoder is het hoofd zit van iemand met een auditief geheugen..
> De ruim 60 mensen uit wiens monden uiteindelijk de Koran opgetekend is zullen waarschijnlijk vanwege hun aangename stemmen uitgekozen zijn uit nog veel meer reciteerders van de Koran die het door Gabril verkondigde Woord ongeschonden en foutloos in de Koran hebben doen laten neerschrijven.*


Ja hoor de overleveringen gebeurden alleen maar mensen met een fotografisch/auditief geheugen.

Vraagje: Geloof je het nu ECHT? Of WIL je het gewoon geloven?
Moeilijk voor je om goede argumenten op basis van feiten, ook feitelijk te weerleggen? Je maakt er een leuk sprookje van.

Sorry maar zo makkelijk laat ik mij niet overtuigen. Zoals ik al eerder zei: De boodschap in de Koran en ook de Bijbel is wel helder, alleen probeer niet volgens de letter te leven. Het sterkste punt van een boek is dat het meer is dan de som der letteren. Dit geldt in het bijzonder voor de heilige boeken.

Auditatief/fotografisch geheugen  :lol:   :lol:  Tip: Ga voor een theatershow, je maakt de mensen aan het lachen.

----------


## Arthas

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ja hoor de overleveringen gebeurden alleen maar mensen met een fotografisch/auditief geheugen.
> 
> Vraagje: Geloof je het nu ECHT? Of WIL je het gewoon geloven?
> Moeilijk voor je om goede argumenten op basis van feiten, ook feitelijk te weerleggen? Je maakt er een leuk sprookje van.
> 
> Sorry maar zo makkelijk laat ik mij niet overtuigen. Zoals ik al eerder zei: De boodschap in de Koran en ook de Bijbel is wel helder, alleen probeer niet volgens de letter te leven. Het sterkste punt van een boek is dat het meer is dan de som der letteren. Dit geldt in het bijzonder voor de heilige boeken.
> 
> Auditatief/fotografisch geheugen   Tip: Ga voor een theatershow, je maakt de mensen aan het lachen.*


Maar jij bent wel een hele grote sukkel om in teksten te geloven van een zogenaamde revisionistische school. Ik verwijt je niks, aangezien je behoorlijk te kort komt met de juist geschieding van de islam.

Ik vraag me af waar jij wl in gelooft?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik denk dat Mohammed nog het meest zwart gemaakt gemaakt wordt door een behoorlijk gedeelte van zijn volgers.
> 
> Als ik jou laatste zin lees denk ik dat wij redelijk op dezelfde lijn zitten. Je kan geloven in Jezus of/en Mohammed en ook nog in hun onfeilbaarheid. Het zijn echter mensen die de verhalen verzameld hebben en opgeschreven in de Bijbel Koran. Het is onmogelijk dat dit foutloze en complete versies zijn van hun openbaringen. Waarom kennen gelovigen dan plotseling bijna goddelijke status toe aan mensen die de verhalen opschreven?*


Exactly. 
De grootste monotheistische godsdiensten worden zwart gemaakt door hun eigen 'volgelingen' doordat ze de stichters vergoddelijken.
En dat is juist het tegenovergestelde van God dienen. 

Ironisch genoeg zeggen moslims zelf:

la illa ella Allah = Er is geen god dan God en Hij is de Enige (die aanbeden dient te worden)

----------


## Arthas

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Exactly. 
> De grootste monotheistische godsdiensten worden zwart gemaakt door hun eigen 'volgelingen' doordat ze de stichters vergoddelijken.
> En dat is juist het tegenovergestelde van God dienen. 
> 
> Ironisch genoeg zeggen moslims zelf:
> 
> la illa ella Allah = Er is geen god dan God en Hij is de Enige (die aangebeden dient te worden)*


Idioot, je geeft hem gelijk dat de Koran niet het exacte Woord van God is. Waar is je verstand gebleven, jochie? 

Ik heb zo'n vreemd gevoel dat de meeste jongelingen/ouderlingen het dogma/credo van de islam niet begrijpen. Hoe kan dat nou?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ja hoor de overleveringen gebeurden alleen maar mensen met een fotografisch/auditief geheugen.
> *


Deze extrapolatie is voor je eigen rekening evenals je verabsoluderen waarmee je je eigen mentaliteit verraadt.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> Het sterkste punt van een boek is dat het meer is dan de som der letteren. Dit geldt in het bijzonder voor de heilige boeken.
> *


Zeg ga ergens anders met je belerend toontje banaliteiten lopen uitkotsen. 



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> Auditatief/fotografisch geheugen   Tip: Ga voor een theatershow, je maakt de mensen aan het lachen.*


Ik heb alleen een alternatieve benadering omschreven, dat je mij toeschijft dat ik aan absolutisme zou doen illustreert zowel je eigen zieke vooroordelen als altijd alles maar zien door een negatieve bril.
Een theatershow zit er dus niet voor jou, want alles kappen wat boven het maaiveld uitsteekt daar kom je niet ver mee in Nederland; te veel concurrentie en vele varkens maken immers de spoeling dun .

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Arthas_ 
> *Maar jij bent wel een hele grote sukkel om in teksten te geloven van een zogenaamde revisionistische school. Ik verwijt je niks, aangezien je behoorlijk te kort komt met de juist geschieding van de islam.
> 
> Ik vraag me af waar jij wl in gelooft?*


In de eerste instantie ben jij helemaal niet de persoon om mij als sukkel te kwalificeren. Het geeft alleen jou eigen intolerantie jegens andersdenkenden aan.

Daarnaast geloof ik niet in teksten van de revisionistische school maar sta ik wel open voor herberedenering met behulp van de huidige kennis en natuurlijk een gezond verstand. Zo ben ik tot de logische conclusie gekomen. De conclusie waar jij zo van overstuur raakt. 
Het is m.i. niet goed om blind te geloven. 
Mohammed is dan wel onfeilbaar maar in de Islam wordt teveel achter zgn. Mullahs, Ayatollahs, etc. aan gelopen. Dat is al begonnen bij de splitsing tussen Soenieten en Sjiieten. Allebei geloven ze in Allah en de profeet alleen ze zijn begonnen achter verschillende mensen aan te lopen en dat heeft ze uit elkaar gedreven. Dat bleek sterker dan de kracht van Allah en Mohammed die hen juist zou moeten binden.

Teveel Moslims laten zich leiden door mensen die voor hen denken. Die vinden alles haram en dreigen met hel en verdoemenis. Kritiek=anti=exit.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *In de eerste instantie ben jij helemaal niet de persoon om mij als sukkel te kwalificeren. Het geeft alleen jou eigen intolerantie jegens andersdenkenden aan.
> 
> Daarnaast geloof ik niet in teksten van de revisionistische school maar sta ik wel open voor herberedenering met behulp van de huidige kennis en natuurlijk een gezond verstand. Zo ben ik tot de logische conclusie gekomen. De conclusie waar jij zo van overstuur raakt. 
> Het is m.i. niet goed om blind te geloven. 
> Mohammed is dan wel onfeilbaar maar in de Islam wordt teveel achter zgn. Mullahs, Ayatollahs, etc. aan gelopen. Dat is al begonnen bij de splitsing tussen Soenieten en Sjiieten. Allebei geloven ze in Allah en de profeet alleen ze zijn begonnen achter verschillende mensen aan te lopen en dat heeft ze uit elkaar gedreven. Dat bleek sterker dan de kracht van Allah en Mohammed die hen juist zou moeten binden.
> 
> Teveel Moslims laten zich leiden door mensen die voor hen denken. Die vinden alles haram en dreigen met hel en verdoemenis. Kritiek=anti=exit.*


Klopt
het wordt hoog tijd dat Moslims zich herorienteren op de Islam. En de islam weer gaan aanhangen zoals die bedoeld is, terug naar de bron.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Deze extrapolatie is voor je eigen rekening evenals je verabsoluderen waarmee je je eigen mentaliteit verraadt.
> Nee jou uitleg, die snijd hout. 
> Zeg ga ergens anders met je belerend toontje banaliteiten lopen uitkotsen. 
> Banaliteiten? Dat is jou persoonlijke waardeoordeel. Het citeren en uit zijn verband rukken van een enkel zinnetje heeft al voor ellende genoeg gezord. Deze tactiek wordt al gebruikt om mensen zo gek te maken dat ze hun medemensen opblazen. Dat is het nadeel van mensen die de letter zoeken.  
> Ik heb alleen een alternatieve benadering omschreven, dat je mij toeschijft dat ik aan absolutisme zou doen illustreert zowel je eigen zieke vooroordelen als altijd alles maar zien door een negatieve bril.
> Een theatershow zit er dus niet voor jou, want alles kappen wat boven het maaiveld uitsteekt daar kom je niet ver mee in Nederland; te veel concurrentie en vele varkens maken immers de spoeling dun .*


Ik heb geen zieke vooroordelen maar ik ben wel kritisch. Lastig misschien maar probeer er eens aan te wennen en te antwoorden zonder mij uit te schelden.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Klopt
> het wordt hoog tijd dat Moslims zich herorienteren op de Islam. En de islam weer gaan aanhangen zoals die bedoeld is, terug naar de bron.*


Oke Dolle Fatima,

Als iedereen nu eens gewoon zijn God dient en ons allen als zijn maaksel ziet. Niets is zonder doel. Alles heeft zijn functie. De Moslim is toch niet op de wereld gekomen om alle andersdenkenden uit te roeien? De dwaling en ellende komt uit de mens en niet uit de Islam.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Arthas_ 
> *Idioot, je geeft hem gelijk dat de Koran niet het exacte Woord van God is. Waar is je verstand gebleven, jochie? 
> 
> Ik heb zo'n vreemd gevoel dat de meeste jongelingen/ouderlingen het dogma/credo van de islam niet begrijpen. Hoe kan dat nou?*


idioot? Je weet niet eens wie ik ben... 
Gelukkig maar, laten we dat zo houden....

Als jij God wil verlagen door alle punten en komma's van de Koran aan hem toe te schrijven, moet jij dat vooral doen, niet mijn probleem. 

En oh ja, in deze wereld gaat het er niet om wie gelijk heeft of niet. Misschien wel voor jou, maar ik heb wel wat beters te doen, zoals: overleven.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik heb geen zieke vooroordelen maar ik ben wel kritisch. Lastig misschien maar probeer er eens aan te wennen en te antwoorden zonder mij uit te schelden.*


Je bent ook nog een hypocriet.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> Tip: Ga voor een theatershow, je maakt de mensen aan het lachen.*


En je bent zo gek als een deur daar je internet niet van de werkelijkheid kan ondescheiden

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> Teveel Moslims laten zich leiden door mensen die voor hen denken. Die vinden alles haram en dreigen met hel en verdoemenis. Kritiek=anti=exit.*


Een gore m.i. zelfs racistische opmerking die insinueert dat Moslims niet in staat zijn om zelfstandig te denken.

----------


## oorlam

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *So what? Mohammed heeft zelf helemaal niets geschreven. Zijn openbaringen zijn opgeschreven uit overleveringen. DOOR MENSEN ZONDER ENIGE BIJZONDERE GAVE!
> De oudste Koran dateerd van 200 jaar na zijn dood! 
> Het is wishfull thinking om te denken dat alle openbaringen aan Mohammed daar compleet en foutloos in belandt zijn. In de menselijke praktijk is dat eenvoudigweg onmogelijk.*


Leerrijke site over het Enige Echte Correct Woord van Allah:

Textual Variants of the Qur'an

----------


## waarnemert

Aangezien het na zoveel pagina's geleuter nog niet gelukt is om te bewijzen dat de Bijbel is vervalst vraag ik aandacht voor wat ik wil noemen de randverschijnselen.

Het valt op dat moslims heel slecht kunnen lezen.
Zo heeft Joacim een heel aparte manier om exodus 33 : 23 te lezen.
Daar staat : Dan zal Ik (God) mijn hand wegnemen en gij zult mij van achteren zien, maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden.

Een kind van 12 jaar kan begrijpen wat hier staat maar niet Joacim. Die leest hier dat de Koran is neergezonden.

Maar misschien dat alleen Joacim zo leest?
Toch niet, want er zijn er ook die met belachelijke "bewijzen" komen dat Mohammed in de Bijbel wordt aangekondigd, terwijl anderen weer zeggen dat Mohammed in de Bijbel is weggepoetst.

Je vraagt je ook af kunnen ze hun eigen Koran wel lezen?
Als voorbeeld de befaamde tekst over het hoofdoekje. Daar wordt het woord haar of nek in het geheel niet genoemd en toch worden de Moslima's met hel en verdoemenis gedreigd als ze deze lichaamsdelen niet bedekken.

Ook zoiets met de tekst over het slaan van vrouwen. Terwijl de ene Moslim veel moeite doet om aan te tonen dat het daar niet over slaan gaat, een ander zegt wel slaan maar met een tandenborstel is er in Spanje een Iman die een boekwerkje schrijft hoe je het beste je vrouw kan slaan zonder sporen achter te laten.

En dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over de overleveringen waarvan de een beweert dat ze betrouwbaar zijn, de ander dat dit niet het geval is en weer een ander dat de cijfers onbetrouwbaar zijn enz.

Met andere woorden 'jou name it' en er is altijd wel een Moslim te vinden die er een bewijs voor kan vinden.

----------


## waarnemert

Een ander ding dat ik eigenlijk niet voor mogelijk had gehouden is de bevestiging van de intolerantie van de Islam of althans van de vertegenwoordigers Ibnrushd en Joacim.

Ibnrushd verdedigt nog steeds het extra belasting betalen van de Christenen en de Joden en Joacim vindt dat er een referendum moet komen over de vraag welke Schrift het woord van God is en vervolgens moet de uitslag bindend opgelegd worden voor het onderwijs aan de openbare scholen.
Hoezo vrijheid van onderwijs, Godsdienst en mening, toch nergens voor nodig in de Islam?

----------


## waarnemert

In deze discussie is nog niet de vraag gesteld waarom de Moslims beweren dat de Bijbel is vervalst.

Het antwoord daarop ligt nogal voor de hand.

Mohammed kon niet lezen of schrijven, hij kon de Bijbel dus niet lezen en kon dus met geen mogelijkheid controleren of zijn 'openbaringen' wel klopten met de Bijbel, hij heeft dat zelfs niet eens geweten!
Toen zijn latere volgelingen bemerkten dat er veel niet overeenstemde met de Bijbel zaten ze met de handen in het haar. Immers ze konden niet zeggen dat de Bijbel niet "neergezonden" was want in de Koran stond dat de Bijbel wel neergezonden was.
Daarom verzonnen ze maar dat de Bijbel vervalst was.

----------


## waarnemert

Het is een feit dat er fundamentele verschillen zijn tussen de Bijbel en de Koran.
Moslims *geloven* dat de Koran is neergedaald.
Christenen *geloven* dat de Bijbel Gods openbaring is aan de mensen.
*Bewijzen* dat de een of de ander gelijk heeft kan dus niet maar je kan je wel afvragen of het *aannemelijk* is.

Bekijk je de Bijbel dan is het een feit dat alle bijbelboeken staan in de Joodse traditie, dat elk boek weer een voortgaan is in dezelfde lijn waarbij regelmatig wordt teruggegrepen op voorgaande openbaringen. Het is opzichzelf een wonder dat de boodschap steeds doorklinkt, dat moet haast wel door God voorzienigheid zijn gebeurd.

Mohammed daarentegen staat in geen enkele traditie, komt als het ware uit de lucht gevallen en grijpt niet terug op voorgaande openbaringen. Claims als zou hij een nakomeling zijn van Ismael zijn volkomen uit de lucht gegrepen. Bovendien moet je geloven dat Joden en Christenen oneerbiedig gezegd wel erg lang (tot Mohammed) toe op een goede Godsopenbaring hebben moeten wachten, Hij heeft hen dus al die tijd in de verkeerde richting gestuurd. Dat is Godslasterlijk!

Hoe kan je er voorts zeker van zijn dat Mohammed de boodschapper van God is? We hebben daarvoor alleen het woord van Mohammed.

En schreef Paulus al niet (II corrinthe 10,18) "Want niet wie zichzelf aanbeveelt doch wie van de Here een aanbeveling ontvangt , heeft de proef doorstaan"?

----------


## waarnemert

Bij de vraag of het *aannemelijk* is dat de openbaringen van Mohammed door God ingegeven zijn moet je ook de vraag stellen of dat deze mogelijk ook zijn ingegeven door de wensen van Mohammed. Zou het niet zo kunnen zijn dat Mohammed zijn wensen in een zelfprojectie als openbaringen zag?

Laat ik een paar voorbeelden geven :

1) Als Mohammed nog toenadering tot de Joden zoekt krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Jeruzalem gebeden moet worden
2) Als blijkt dat de Joden niet met hem meegaan krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Mekka gebeden moet worden
3) Als hij denkt dat hij met vreedzame middelen zijn stamgenoten tot de Islam kan bekeren zijn er vreedzame openbaringen, als dit niet lukt verschijnen de gewelddadige openbaringen.
4) Als hij denkt dat de ongelovigen te paaien zijn dan ontvangt hij een openbaring dat de afgoden ook best wel iets kunnen (z.g. duivelsverzen)
5) Als hij zijn zinnen heeft gezet op de vrouw van zijn aangenomen zoon ontvang hij een openbaring die erop neerkomt dat hij wel met haar mag trouwen.
6) Er zijn nog wel meer dingen zoals een groter aandeel in de buit of het hebben van meer vrouwen dan 4, allemaal zaken die tot de wensen van Mohammed behoorden.

Bij mijn weten wordt een aantal van deze gebeurtenissen ook door Moslims met argwaan bekeken.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Een gore m.i. zelfs racistische opmerking die insinueert dat Moslims niet in staat zijn om zelfstandig te denken.*


Ik heb het over teveel Moslims die blindelings achter MENSEN aan lopen. Mullah,s Ayatollah's, Imams, etc.
Als jij dat een racistische en gore opmerking vindt? Kan jij eigenlijk wel enige vorm van kritiek verdragen? Of antwoorden zonder scheldpartijen of loze beschuldigingen?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Het valt op dat moslims heel slecht kunnen lezen.
> Zo heeft Joacim een heel aparte manier om exodus 33 : 23 te lezen.
> Daar staat : Dan zal Ik (God) mijn hand wegnemen en gij zult mij van achteren zien, maar Mijn aangezicht zal niet gezien worden.
> *


Het enige dat opvalt is dat jij een achterbakse leugenaar bent met vermoedelijk door je opvoeding nauwelijks incasseringsverrmogen.
De associatie tussen Exodus 33:23 en het gefaseerd neerzenden van de Openbaring heb ik nooit gelegd maar is door jou geinsinueerd en vervolgens door mij weerlegd.
Jij zit dus aantoonbaar fout , maar door je vooroordeel dat je coute que coute intelligenter moet zijn dan een Moslim ga je woorden verdraaien en manipuleren om vooral de werkelijkheid van je onkunde niet hoeven aanvaarden.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Een ander ding dat ik eigenlijk niet voor mogelijk had gehouden is de bevestiging van de intolerantie van de Islam of althans van de vertegenwoordigers Ibnrushd en Joacim.
> *


Met dit soort uitingen van het niet tegen hun verlies kunnen van sommige onder de Nederlanders hebben ik, IbnRushd en vele Moslims (en niet-Moslims!) ruime ervaring.
Om om te gaan met de kroon van het hoofd gestoten krijgen, moet een mens incasseirngsvermogen hebben en dat heb jij duidelijk niet.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Bovendien moet je geloven dat Joden en Christenen oneerbiedig gezegd wel erg lang (tot Mohammed) toe op een goede Godsopenbaring hebben moeten wachten, Hij heeft hen dus al die tijd in de verkeerde richting gestuurd. Dat is Godslasterlijk!
> *


Leuk geprobeerd maar dit is een non-argument; de Joden kunnen de Christenen op deze wijze ook van godslastering beschuldigen.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Mohammed kon niet lezen of schrijven, hij kon de Bijbel dus niet lezen en kon dus met geen mogelijkheid controleren of zijn 'openbaringen' wel klopten met de Bijbel, hij heeft dat zelfs niet eens geweten!
> *


Ook Mohammed (vzmh) is tijhdens zijn leven niet in staat geweest de hele Koran te begrijpen, hij was een mens en in feite is iedere Profeet een ongeletterde Profeet.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Moslims geloven dat de Koran is neergedaald.
> Christenen geloven dat de Bijbel Gods openbaring is aan de mensen.
> *


Wij Moslims leren uit de Koran dat de Koran zelf en de Thora en het Evanglie de boeken zijn die Licht en Leiding bevatten.
Over het Oude Testament bevestigt dit dat de Thora het Woord is dat door de Engelen verkondigd is.
Na de Thora komen in het (OT) de creatieve profetin en deze creatieve profetin komen voort door het lezen van de Thora door de Profeten die na de Thora komen.
Dezelfde constructie voor het Nieuwe Testament, eerst het Evangelie en van daaruit de creatieve profetin zoals geschreven in de 9 Boeken na het Evangelie.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Bekijk je de Bijbel dan is het een feit dat alle bijbelboeken staan in de Joodse traditie, dat elk boek weer een voortgaan is in dezelfde lijn waarbij regelmatig wordt teruggegrepen op voorgaande openbaringen. Het is opzichzelf een wonder dat de boodschap steeds doorklinkt, dat moet haast wel door God voorzienigheid zijn gebeurd.
> *


Jij en de Joodse traditie, laat me niet lachen.
Je kent geeneens de inhoud van ht Oude Testament want anders had je wel geweten dat de diverse tijdlijnen in/van de Profetin na door elkaar heen lopen.
Kotom je bent gewoon een oplichtertje dat geen f*ck verstand heeft van de Schriften, op zijn bek gaat tegen 'achterlijke' Moslims en om niet te hoeven aanvaarden dat je de strijd die jezelf begonnen bent verloren hebt ga je alleen maar zielig op de man spelen en proberen het onderwerp van de draad te veranderen.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Hoe kan je er voorts zeker van zijn dat Mohammed de boodschapper van God is? We hebben daarvoor alleen het woord van Mohammed.
> *


Deze zekerheid is te ontlenen aan het Woord van God zoals dat in de Koran staat., overigens is het onderwerp van de draad : "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst." 



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Bij de vraag of het aannemelijk is dat de openbaringen van Mohammed door God ingegeven zijn moet je ook de vraag stellen of dat deze mogelijk ook zijn ingegeven door de wensen van Mohammed. Zou het niet zo kunnen zijn dat Mohammed zijn wensen in een zelfprojectie als openbaringen zag?
> 
> Laat ik een paar voorbeelden geven :
> 
> 1) Als Mohammed nog toenadering tot de Joden zoekt krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Jeruzalem gebeden moet worden
> 2) Als blijkt dat de Joden niet met hem meegaan krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Mekka gebeden moet worden
> 3) Als hij denkt dat hij met vreedzame middelen zijn stamgenoten tot de Islam kan bekeren zijn er vreedzame openbaringen, als dit niet lukt verschijnen de gewelddadige openbaringen.
> 4) Als hij denkt dat de ongelovigen te paaien zijn dan ontvangt hij een openbaring dat de afgoden ook best wel iets kunnen (z.g. duivelsverzen)
> ...


Rot toch op boerenkinkel.
Het onderwerp van de draad is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst." 
Je handigheid om de vlucht naar voren te kiezen om te voorkomen dat je ontmaskerd wordt als een l*llo die geen f*ck af weet van de Bijbel, is zo doorzichtig dat kinderen van twaalf dit door zouden kunnen hebben.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Ik heb het over teveel Moslims die blindelings achter MENSEN aan lopen. Mullah,s Ayatollah's, Imams, etc.
> *


Het onderwerp is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst.", maar daar heb je het niet over, je bent alleen maar je ranzige vooroordelen aan het uit kotsen.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Als jij dat een racistische en gore opmerking vindt? 
> *


Mensen over n kam scheren is in dit verband racistisch en goor, het onderwerp van de draad is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst." 



> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Kan jij eigenlijk wel enige vorm van kritiek verdragen? 
> *


Ik kan dat in tegenstelling tot jouw wel; jij blijft maar trachten het onderwerp van de draad om te vormen tot een berijden van je demoniserend stokpaardje.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Of antwoorden zonder scheldpartijen of loze beschuldigingen?
> *


Je vindt het kennelijk normaal dat in deze draad (Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst.") je je te buiten gaat aan het belasteren van grote groepen mensen; bovendien bevinden we ons in een nederlandse context en zou het even belachelijk zijn om aan de hand van het gedrag van George W. Bush alle nederlandse Christenen over n kam te scheren.
Jij bent dus degeen die er op los scheldt, stigmatiseert en demoniseert en bovenal niet in staat is bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Het onderwerp is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst.", maar daar heb je het niet over, je bent alleen maar je ranzige vooroordelen aan het uit kotsen.
> 
> Mijnheer heeft hele lange tenen. Ik laat mij door jou niet de mond snoeren. Ook maak jij niet uit wat wel en niet besproken wordt. Kritiek wordt door jou weggewuifd als ranzige vooroordelen. Ayatollah Joacim lid van de raad van hoeders.
> 
> Mensen over n kam scheren is in dit verband racistisch en goor, het onderwerp van de draad is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst." 
> 
> Ga nou eerst eens goed lezen. Ik heb nergens over de Moslims in het algemeen gesproken. Als we het over demoniseren hebben dan ben jij de overtreffende trap. Nergens probeer je mij feitelijk te weerleggen. Probeer je zo zieltjes van gelijkgestemde broeders te winnen ofzo? 
> 
> ...


Kijk nog even naar de titel van deze topic. Als je hieraan deelneemt moet je ook zelf kunnen incasseren.

Ik heb eens een paar van je antwoorden gelezen. Jij begint op alle mensen te schelden die een andere mening zijn toegedaan dan de jouwe. Niet alleen op mij. Ik ga jou deze komende week volgen en al jou onkieze scheldwoorden kopieren en daarbij de naam van de ontvager voegen en daar eens een apart topic over starten. Of demoniseer ik jou dan?

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Joacim [/i]



> Het enige dat opvalt is dat jij een achterbakse leugenaar bent met vermoedelijk door je opvoeding nauwelijks incasseringsverrmogen.


Voorspelbare reactie, eigenlijk had ik nog een beetje hoop dat je niet *onmiddelijk* op mij persoonlijk zou schelden........, ijdele hoop.




> De associatie tussen Exodus 33:23 en het gefaseerd neerzenden van de Openbaringt heb ik nooit gelegd maar is door jou geinsinueerd en vervolgens door mij weerlegd.


Je hebt dat wel gedaan maar in elkgeval volgens jou aangetoond dat in Exodus 33 over het neerdalen van de Koran wordt geschreven.
citaat door Joacim op 09-09 geschreven :




> Is niet relevant en je opmerking illustreert wederom dat je niet in staat bent hoofdzaken van bijzaken te onderscheiden.
> *De strekking van de opmerking is dat de Koran het Levend Woord van God is*





> Met dit soort uitingen van het niet tegen hun verlies kunnen van sommige onder de Nederlanders hebben ik, IbnRushd en vele Moslims (en niet-Moslims!) ruime ervaring.
> Om om te gaan met de kroon van het hoofd gestoten krijgen, moet een mens incasseirngsvermogen hebben en dat heb jij duidelijk niet.


Helaas persoonlijke aanval en weer geen argumenten.




> Leuk geprobeerd maar dit is een non-argument; de Joden kunnen de Christenen op deze wijze ook van godslastering beschuldigen.


Christenen zijn ingent in het volk Israel, maar dat weet jij natuurlijk niet want je leest nooit Paulus.




> Ook Mohammed (vzmh) is tijhdens zijn leven niet in staat geweest de hele Koran te begrijpen, hij was een mens en in feite is iedere Profeet een ongeletterde Profeet.


Ik had het niet over de Koran begrijpen maar over de Bijbel lezen.
Mohammed kon de Bijbel niet lezen.




> Wij Moslims leren uit de Koran dat de Koran zelf en de Thora en het Evanglie de boeken zijn die Licht en Leiding bevatten.


Precies wat ik schreef. Alleen de Koran *zelf* zegt dat de Koran is neergezonden, een tweede getuige is er niet.




> Over het Oude Testament bevestigt dit dat de Thora het Woord is dat door de Engelen verkondigd is.
> Na de Thora komen in het (OT) de creatieve profetin en deze creatieve profetin komen voort door het lezen van de Thora door de Profeten die na de Thora komen.
> Dezelfde constructie voor het Nieuwe Testament, eerst het Evangelie en van daaruit de creatieve profetin zoals geschreven in de 9 Boeken na het Evangelie.


Hebben we de Koran niet voor nodig.




> Jij en de Joodse traditie, laat me niet lachen.
> Je kent geeneens de inhoud van ht Oude Testament want anders had je wel geweten dat in de creatieve profetin diverse tijdlijnen door elkaar heen lopen.


Interessant of niet, het is niet nodig voor het verstaan van de profetien.




> Kotom je bent gewoon een oplichtertje dat geen f*ck verstand heeft van de Schriften, op zijn bek gaat tegen 'achterlijke' Moslims en om niet te hoeven aanvaarden dat je de strijd die jezelf begonnen bent verloren hebt ga je alleen maar zielig op de man spelen en proberen het onderwerp van de draad te veranderen.


Voorspelbare reactie, geen argumenten, alleen schelden.




> Deze zekerheid is te ontlenen aan het Woord van God zoals dat in de Koran staat., overigens is het onderwerp van de draad : "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst."


Weer:de Koran bewijst zichzelf.
Dit doet mij denken aan het volgende verhaal:
Een sergeant in het leger legt de werking van het geweer uit.
Hij zegt : het geweer werkt op gas, waarom werkt het geweer op gas ?
Daar zijn 3 redenen voor,
1) Omdat het in het handboek soldaat staat
2) Omdat ik het zeg
3) Omdat het zo is




> Rot toch op boerenkinkel.


Dat is nu eens echt een goed argument!




> Het onderwerp van de draad is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst."


Jij wijkt geregeld af van dit onderwerp, eens kijken wat jij er bij gehaald heb : Wetgevend referendum, Ahmadya, de Trooster uit de Bijbel, alcoholgebruik, Babylonische ballingschap, ellenlange citaten uit de Koran die niets met het onderwerp te maken hebben, vervolging van Moslims enz.




> Je handigheid om de vlucht naar voren te kiezen om te voorkomen dat je ontmaskerd wordt als een l*llo die geen f*ck af weet van de Bijbel, is zo doorzichtig dat kinderen van twaalf dit door zouden kunnen hebben.


Dit is echt een dieptepunt, commentaar verder overbodig

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * Ik ga jou deze komende week volgen en al jou onkieze scheldwoorden kopieren en daarbij de naam van de ontvager voegen en daar eens een apart topic over starten. Of demoniseer ik jou dan?*


Veel plezier toegewenst.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Jij wijkt geregeld af van dit onderwerp, eens kijken wat jij er bij gehaald heb : Wetgevend referendum, Ahmadya, de Trooster uit de Bijbel, alcoholgebruik, Babylonische ballingschap, ellenlange citaten uit de Koran die niets met het onderwerp te maken hebben, vervolging van Moslims enz.
> *


Dat is reageren op de valselijke interpetatie van de Bijbel.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *
> 
> Ook Mohammed (vzmh) is tijhdens zijn leven niet in staat geweest de hele Koran te begrijpen, hij was een mens en in feite is iedere Profeet een ongeletterde Profeet.
> 
> 
> 
> Rot toch op boerenkinkel.
> Het onderwerp van de draad is "Zowel de Joden als de Christenen hebben hun Bijbel vervalst." 
> Je handigheid om de vlucht naar voren te kiezen om te voorkomen dat je ontmaskerd wordt als een l*llo die geen f*ck af weet van de Bijbel, is zo doorzichtig dat kinderen van twaalf dit door zouden kunnen hebben.*


eerste alinea: waarom wil je dan precies hetzelfde lopen/ademen/slapen/etc oftewel de Sunnah & shit volgen.... moeten we niet alleen Allah swt volgen?

2de alinea: je komt met goede argumenten, maar zodra je gaat schelden en schreeuwen, verlies je die aura op je hoofd...
maar goed,
dit is ook allemaal cybertalk he....
in real life piepen mensen echt anders....

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik heb eens een paar van je antwoorden gelezen. Jij begint op alle mensen te schelden die een andere mening zijn toegedaan dan de jouwe. Niet alleen op mij. Ik ga jou deze komende week volgen en al jou onkieze scheldwoorden kopieren en daarbij de naam van de ontvager voegen en daar eens een apart topic over starten. Of demoniseer ik jou dan?*


Moet je doen, neem die schuttingwoorden aan mij gericht dan ook mee.
Zou dit allemaal wel mogen van Allah?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Dat is reageren op de valselijke interpetatie van de Bijbel.*


Dat moet je natuurlijk wel bewijzen, oh nee, jij hoeft dat niet, want zoals je zelf schreef : Dat hoef ik niet te bewijzen want je kan ook niet bewijzen dat God bestaat.
Hoef je nooit meer iets te bewijzen toch? Kan je gewoon doorgaan met onzin te verkondigen.

----------


## oorlam

Jezus is een profeet van de moslims.

Jezus heeft nooit beweerd dat de Torah vervalst was.

Kan iemand me uitleggen waarom Allah dan niet tegen zijn profeet Jezus heeft gezegd dat de Torah vervalst was?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *Jezus is een profeet van de moslims.
> 
> Jezus heeft nooit beweerd dat de Torah vervalst was.
> 
> Kan iemand me uitleggen waarom Allah dan niet tegen zijn profeet Jezus heeft gezegd dat de Torah vervalst was?*


het is duidelijk dat mullahs zieltjes proberen te winnen door met ''wetenschappelijke feiten in de koran'' aan te komen en daarnaast de bijbel/torah bestempelen als vervalsing....

zoals ik eerder zei, ik geloof in de koran, maar de Hemelse Boodschap daarin verlagen tot wetenschap vind ik 'blasfemie' en zeer gevaarlijk voor een gezonde faith.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door Joacim [/i]
> 
> 
> Voorspelbare reactie, eigenlijk had ik nog een beetje hoop dat je niet onmiddelijk op mij persoonlijk zou schelden........, ijdele hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> Je hebt dat wel gedaan maar in elkgeval volgens jou aangetoond dat in Exodus 33 over het neerdalen van de Koran wordt geschreven.
> ...


En dan beweerd hij tegen mij nog dat ik Moslims demoniseer. (hij is de eerste sinds 1150 reacties).
Met zulke vrienden heb je geen vijanden nodig. Hoe maak ik mijn geloofsgenoten te schande.
Enfin hij is tegen jou ook al aardig bezig. Ik vraag me af hoelang hij nog getolereerd wordt. Hij verziekt de discussie behoorlijk.

----------


## Henoch

Waarom is het maanteken eigenlijk zo belangrijk in de Islam ???

----------


## Ph. Impudicus

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Waarom is het maanteken eigenlijk zo belangrijk in de Islam ???*


Een hele relevante vraag ??

Wat doet het maanteken eigenlijk in de islam ?

de maan, een koude dode steen, geeft slecht het finster van de Zion !!

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Waarom is het maanteken eigenlijk zo belangrijk in de Islam ???*


Is dit weer zo'n strikvraag?

Wat voor gedachte ligt achter de vraag? Dat Allah een maangod is?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Dat moet je natuurlijk wel bewijzen, oh nee, jij hoeft dat niet, want zoals je zelf schreef : Dat hoef ik niet te bewijzen want je kan ook niet bewijzen dat God bestaat.
> Hoef je nooit meer iets te bewijzen toch? Kan je gewoon doorgaan met onzin te verkondigen.
> *


Alles maar weer uit de context halen. 
Maar ja, wat wil als je van voren niet door heb hoe manipulatief je van achteren bent  :fuckit2:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> En dan beweerd hij tegen mij nog dat ik Moslims demoniseer. (hij is de eerste sinds 1150 reacties) 
> *


Eens moest de eerste keer zijn  :vlammen:  



> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Met zulke vrienden heb je geen vijanden nodig. Hoe maak ik mijn geloofsgenoten te schande.
> *


Binnen de grenzen van het betamelijke kan ik intens genieten van de vele fanmail die ik van geloofsgenoten mag ontvangen.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_
> *
> Enfin hij is tegen jou ook al aardig bezig. Ik vraag me af hoelang hij nog getolereerd wordt. Hij verziekt de discussie behoorlijk
> *


Ik zou zeggen begin jullie je eigen forum met als naam _Feodaal-agrarisch leed_ en hoofdthema _Piswedstrijden_.

----------


## Rourchid

> _geplaatst door zoroaster_
> *
> 2de alinea: je komt met goede argumenten, maar zodra je gaat schelden en schreeuwen, verlies je die aura op je hoofd...
> maar goed,
> *


'Schelden en schreeuwen' zijn verplichte stijlfiguren om aan te geven dat je - ongeacht opleiding - niet vervreemd bent van de werkende klasse.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *Jezus is een profeet van de moslims.
> 
> Jezus heeft nooit beweerd dat de Torah vervalst was.
> 
> Kan iemand me uitleggen waarom Allah dan niet tegen zijn profeet Jezus heeft gezegd dat de Torah vervalst was?*


Matthes 23:2 Zeggende: De Schriftgeleerden en de Farizeen zijn gezeten op den stoel van Mozes;

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Eens moest de eerste keer zijn  
> 
> Binnen de grenzen van het betamelijke kan ik intens genieten van de vele fanmail die ik van geloofsgenoten mag ontvangen.
> 
> Ik zou zeggen begin jullie je eigen forum met als naam Feodaal-agrarisch leed en hoofdthema Piswedstrijden.*


Heel knap, in ieder geval zonder schelden. Nu nog proberen om mensen met een andere mening niet af te zeiken en je hebt een behoorlijke stap gezet.

p.s. Als we de wedstrijden gaan beginnen dan krijg jij natuurlijk de eerste uitnodiging.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *.
> 
> Het neerdalen van de Koran bevestigt het Islamitisch eeuwige en wij bevinden ons in het nederlandsstalig gedeelte van het kalifaat.
> Het stichten van een goed werkend politiek en justitioneel systeem is dus mosterd na de maaltijd.*





Zal Mo. B. daar over 25 jaar ook nog zo over denken?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heel knap, in ieder geval zonder schelden. Nu nog proberen om mensen met een andere mening niet af te zeiken en je hebt een behoorlijke stap gezet.
> *


ik zeik nooit mensen af met een andere mening.
Wel houd ik deze of gene die zich schuldig maken aan belasteren van mensen, die er zelf niet bij zijn, een spiegel voor.



> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> p.s. Als we de wedstrijden gaan beginnen dan krijg jij natuurlijk de eerste uitnodiging.*


Je blijft wel een enorme domoor; als ik deel zou nemen is er geen sprake meer van een wedstrijd maar hooguit een strijd om de tweede plaats of lager.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Zal Mo. B. daar over 25 jaar ook nog zo over denken?*


Vorzover ik het kan inschatten volgt Mo. B. een denkrichting die het kalifaat alsnog wil stichten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Ph. Impudicus_ 
> *Een hele relevante vraag ??
> 
> Wat doet het maanteken eigenlijk in de islam ?
> 
> de maan, een koude dode steen, geeft slecht het finster van de Zion !!*


Het probleem met de maan voor de westerse wereld is dat de Vasten begint met het opkomen van de nieuwe maan; de nieuwe maan kan van tevoren niet nauwkeurig berekend worden dus werkt de onbestendigheid wel eens op de zenuwen van degenen die van alles en nog wat van tevoren willen plannen.
Regeren is vooruitzien, zeg men; door de onmogelijkheid de opkomst van de nieuwe maan precies te berekenen draagt de Vasten ook op deze wijze bij aan nederige onderwerping aan God.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Vorzover ik het kan inschatten volgt Mo. B. een denkrichting die het kalifaat alsnog wil stichten.*




Dat schat ik dan anders in, maar dat doet niet ter zake.

Mijn vraag was of hij over 25 jaar ook dan nog het zelfde denkt over een goed werkend politiek en justitieel systeem als dat hij nu doet.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Dat schat ik dan anders in, maar dat doet niet ter zake.
> 
> Mijn vraag was of hij over 25 jaar ook dan nog het zelfde denkt over een goed werkend politiek en justitieel systeem als dat hij nu doet.*


Ik had de indruk dat de vraag was of er een kalifaat is of dat er een kalifaat gesticht moet worden.
Mo. B. ken ik verder niet persoonlijk, laat staan dat ik zou weten hoe hij over 25 jaar over wat dan ook denkt.

----------


## oorlam

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Het probleem met de maan voor de westerse wereld is dat de Vasten begint met het opkomen van de nieuwe maan; de nieuwe maan kan van tevoren niet nauwkeurig berekend worden dus werkt de onbestendigheid wel eens op de zenuwen van degenen die van alles en nog wat van tevoren willen plannen.
> Regeren is vooruitzien, zeg men; door de onmogelijkheid de opkomst van de nieuwe maan precies te berekenen draagt de Vasten ook op deze wijze bij aan nederige onderwerping aan God.*


Hoezo? de nieuwe maan kan niet op voorhand berekend worden?  :hihi:  
Misschien niet in Saoudi, waar ze eerst moeten kunnen ZIEN dat het nieuwe maan is, maar er zijn voldoende websites met de efemeriden op waarbij naadloos jaren op voorhand berekend wordt wanneer het nieuwe maan is hoor!

Sommige mensen kunnen ze toch nog steeds vanalles wijsmaken!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *Hoezo? de nieuwe maan kan niet op voorhand berekend worden? 
> *


Zie: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...35#post2287235

----------


## Remco

Ik zie het al weer.
Joacim zegt dat hij fanmail krijgt. Verontrustend.

Ik heb weer smakelijk moeten lachen toen ik dit forum las.

Bergen onzin met onzin bestrijden, echt weer een feest voor het oog.

Welk boek is het meest waar? Antwoord>allemaal bull. Het is een behoefte van de angstige geest, meer niet.

Joacim, ben je al bezig met helpen van de 3e wereld? Of alleen je zelf?


Maar, ik kom zeker weer kijken hier, om weer eens een stevig potje te lachen.

Groeten Remco

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Eens moest de eerste keer zijn  
> 
> Binnen de grenzen van het betamelijke kan ik intens genieten van de vele fanmail die ik van geloofsgenoten mag ontvangen.
> 
> Ik zou zeggen begin jullie je eigen forum met als naam Feodaal-agrarisch leed en hoofdthema Piswedstrijden.*


Precies weer het niveau van Joacim. Het gaat nergens over.
(af en toe "dure"woorden gebruiken om de indruk te wekken dat hij slim is, maar maakt het dan weer af met>zie quote)

lol
groeten allemaal

----------


## Boaz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Alles maar weer uit de context halen. 
> Maar ja, wat wil als je van voren niet door heb hoe manipulatief je van achteren bent *


Waar je hart vol van is daar stroomt de mond van over...

----------


## Boaz

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Eens moest de eerste keer zijn  
> 
> Binnen de grenzen van het betamelijke kan ik intens genieten van de vele fanmail die ik van geloofsgenoten mag ontvangen.
> 
> Ik zou zeggen begin jullie je eigen forum met als naam Feodaal-agrarisch leed en hoofdthema Piswedstrijden.*


Waar je hart vol van is, daar stroomt je mond van over...

----------


## Remco

Transparant is het zeker wel.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *'Schelden en schreeuwen' zijn verplichte stijlfiguren om aan te geven dat je - ongeacht opleiding - niet vervreemd bent van de werkende klasse.*


Duur lullen, zonder inhoud heet dit. En geeft gelijk aan zelf niet te werken.(ongeacht opleiding)  :hihi:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Precies weer het niveau van Joacim. Het gaat nergens over.
> (af en toe "dure"woorden gebruiken om de indruk te wekken dat hij slim is, maar maakt het dan weer af met>zie quote)
> 
> lol
> groeten allemaal*


Daar is warempel lullo Remco ook al.
Alles wat boven het maaiveld uitsteekt wordt getracht te kappen.
Bij de Stichting Cognitief Talent is uitgebreide informatie verkrijgbaar over hier zich te verdedigen tegen dit soort praktijken.
Om aan de informatie te komen moet men echter wel bij de zogenoemde I.Q.-test niet onder een bepaalde score komen want anders krijgt men de informatie niet  :lol: .
Een smerigheid van degenen die trachten alles te kappen dat boven het maaiveld uisteekt is de beschuldiging dat er dure woorden gebruikt zouden worden om intelligentie voor te wenden  :lol:  De documentatie leert dat de klootzakken die dit soort neigingen hebben zelf nogal het handje hebben zich slimmer voor te doen dan dat ze echt zijn zijn n ze hebben het karakterprofiel totaal niet met afgunst om te kunnen gaan :lol: 

Btw Aan wat iemand duur noemt kan men iemands eigen waarde afleiden :lol: .

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Transparant is het zeker wel.*


Tranasparant ben je zeker, lullo.
Deze draad gaat over het al dan niet vervalst hebben van de Bijbel door J. & C.
Aan het onderwerp wordt inhoudelijk niets gedaan, maar de eerste posting in de draad begint meteen met het spelen op de man.
Reden voor het op de man spelen is dat het domme primitiefje Remco het toch maar niet kan hebben dat hij voorbijgestreefd wordt door een allochtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is'.
De vanzelfsprekende noordwest-europese superieuriteit blijkt ineens niet zo vanzelfsprekend meer; en oops daat gaat alle (schijn)zekerheid van Remco.
Verteerd van afgunst en door angst moet Remco aanvaarden dat Remco zich moet gaan aanpassen aan de buitenlanders om te voorkomen dat Remco straks de oliedomme/olieloze achterblijver is.
In een vergeefse poging niet te hoeven aanvaarden dat Remoi het moet afleggen tegen een allchtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is', opent Remco zijn - overigens miniscule - trukendoos met besmeurtechnieken om in de veilige ontkenningfase te blijven.
Maar je gaat je gang maar want je bent een prachtig gratis ( :lol:  ) voorbeeld van Holland op zijn smalst. 
Misschien een idee om voor Sinterk./Kerst bijtringen te vragen om met je aanvallen van afgunst om te leren gaan?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Duur lullen, zonder inhoud heet dit. En geeft gelijk aan zelf niet te werken.(ongeacht opleiding) *


Nu maak je je onsterfelijk belachelijk  :lol: , waar voor mijn dank.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *Hoezo? de nieuwe maan kan niet op voorhand berekend worden?  
> Misschien niet in Saoudi, waar ze eerst moeten kunnen ZIEN dat het nieuwe maan is, maar er zijn voldoende websites met de efemeriden op waarbij naadloos jaren op voorhand berekend wordt wanneer het nieuwe maan is hoor!
> 
> Sommige mensen kunnen ze toch nog steeds vanalles wijsmaken!*



Elke eerste dag van een nieuwe maand is voor de telling van belangrijke dagen in het verloop van die maand van belang. Het komt van het Jodendom. Als de eerste dag met "de nieuwe maan" wordt bepaald, dan kan van daaruit de 15de worden geteld dat bv een feestdag zou zijn. Natuurlijk kon men dat wel berekenen. Hillel kon dat zo'n 2000 jaar geleden ook al. Maar dat was niet genoeg. Er staat in Exodus: 12 
1 En de HERE zeide tot Mozes en tot Aron in het land Egypte: 2 Deze maand zal u het begin der maanden zijn; zij zal u de eerste der maanden van het jaar zijn. 3 Spreekt tot de gehele vergadering van Isral als volgt: op de tiende van deze maand zal ieder voor zich een stuk kleinvee nemen, familiesgewijs, een stuk kleinvee per gezin.
Deze nieuwe maand werd door God getoond: de maan zoals die eruit ziet wanneer er een nieuwe maand zal starten. Er is dus in eerste instantie een menselijke getuigenis nodig die "deze maan" heeft gezien met menselijke oog. Als deze getuigen zich kwamen melden bij het Hooggerechtshof dan werden zij "overhoord" of hun getuigenis waar is (door berekeningen was het al bekend) en dan de nieuwe maand uit geroepen.
Waarom er twee feestdagen achter elkaar zijn, bv de eerste en de tweede Pesachdag (Pasen) is, omdat Joden die bv in Babylonie woonden het bericht van de nieuwe maanddag te laat zouden ontvangen, er een tweede dag werd aan geplakt opdat ze dan in ieder geval save zaten om het feest op de juiste dag te vieren. Dat geldt dus voor alle plaatsen buiten Israel. Ook in Nederland. Volgens mij is een tweede paasdag of pinksterdag om dezelfde reden gedaan. Die feesten zijn ook verbonden met "de nieuwe maan". Waarom Kerst dat ook heeft weet ik niet. Die dag is immers altijd op de 25ste.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Nu maak je je onsterfelijk belachelijk , waar voor mijn dank.*


Joacim, jij was de gene die zieke uitspraakjes genereert. Ik heb jou nog niet voor lullo uitgemaakt. Bovendien, heb ik je mij nog geen milimeter voorbij zien streven, omdat je nog steeds zelf degene bent die lulkoek verkoopt. Jij leest niet, en denkt niet na over wat mensen zeggen, maar denkt dingen beter te weten. Ik zal nog steeds niet gaan schelden, zoals jij altijd doet. Jij laat duidelijk zien wat je niveau is, wat trouwens niks met je woordenschat te maken heeft. Jou reacties op mensen overtuigen geen enkel weldenkend mens. Hou jij je maar bij de waan dat je iemand voorbij streeft ,is goed voor je ego. Gaan de weldenkende mensen ff verder. En onsterfelijk word ik niet, en jij ook niet. Jij gaat ook gewoon dood. En belachelijk? Daar kan ik aardig wat gezwam van jou onder scharen. Maar jij bent alleen bezig met het zoeken naar "spelfouten"zonder echt mee te praten. Maargoed, ook jij hebt de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Nu nog een eigen mening  :corcky:  

gegroet


NB boeken die vervalst zijn.>Persoonlijk zijn voor mij al die boeken leuke verzinsels, met voorop de Koran met de mooiste missers. Dit wilde je horen toch?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Tranasparant ben je zeker, lullo.
> Deze draad gaat over het al dan niet vervalst hebben van de Bijbel door J. & C.
> Aan het onderwerp wordt inhoudelijk niets gedaan, maar de eerste posting in de draad begint meteen met het spelen op de man.
> Reden voor het op de man spelen is dat het domme primitiefje Remco het toch maar niet kan hebben dat hij voorbijgestreefd wordt door een allochtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is'.
> De vanzelfsprekende noordwest-europese superieuriteit blijkt ineens niet zo vanzelfsprekend meer; en oops daat gaat alle (schijn)zekerheid van Remco.
> Verteerd van afgunst en door angst moet Remco aanvaarden dat Remco zich moet gaan aanpassen aan de buitenlanders om te voorkomen dat Remco straks de oliedomme/olieloze achterblijver is.
> In een vergeefse poging niet te hoeven aanvaarden dat Remoi het moet afleggen tegen een allchtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is', opent Remco zijn - overigens miniscule - trukendoos met besmeurtechnieken om in de veilige ontkenningfase te blijven.
> Maar je gaat je gang maar want je bent een prachtig gratis ( ) voorbeeld van Holland op zijn smalst. 
> Misschien een idee om voor Sinterk./Kerst bijtringen te vragen om met je aanvallen van afgunst om te leren gaan?*




Joacim knulletje, deze quote van jou, weerspiegelt jou gezicht.
Niet het mijne. 

i rest my case

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Joacim knulletje, deze quote van jou, weerspiegelt jou gezicht.
> Niet het mijne. 
> 
> i rest my case*



...wat een zielig geval eigenlijk he?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...989548&q=quran

Bible or Quran Debate Islam Christian and Muslim 

10 min 20 sec - Jul 22, 2005 

*Bible Debate is not for a Muslim. Islam teaches Muslims original Bible and Quran came from same One God, Allah. *  

Sheik Yusuf Estes, former Christian preacher tells Moslems, "Share Islam and Koran in positive way." 
Visit videos website

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Tranasparant ben je zeker, lullo.
> Deze draad gaat over het al dan niet vervalst hebben van de Bijbel door J. & C.
> Aan het onderwerp wordt inhoudelijk niets gedaan, maar de eerste posting in de draad begint meteen met het spelen op de man.
> Reden voor het op de man spelen is dat het domme primitiefje Remco het toch maar niet kan hebben dat hij voorbijgestreefd wordt door een allochtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is'.
> De vanzelfsprekende noordwest-europese superieuriteit blijkt ineens niet zo vanzelfsprekend meer; en oops daat gaat alle (schijn)zekerheid van Remco.
> Verteerd van afgunst en door angst moet Remco aanvaarden dat Remco zich moet gaan aanpassen aan de buitenlanders om te voorkomen dat Remco straks de oliedomme/olieloze achterblijver is.
> In een vergeefse poging niet te hoeven aanvaarden dat Remoi het moet afleggen tegen een allchtoon die 'ook nog Moslim is', opent Remco zijn - overigens miniscule - trukendoos met besmeurtechnieken om in de veilige ontkenningfase te blijven.
> Maar je gaat je gang maar want je bent een prachtig gratis ( ) voorbeeld van Holland op zijn smalst. 
> Misschien een idee om voor Sinterk./Kerst bijtringen te vragen om met je aanvallen van afgunst om te leren gaan?*


En de teller tikt maar dor....en door.......en door. Hou de nieuwe topics volgende week goed in de gaten.

----------


## Remco

Goeden avond

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...989548&q=quran
> 
> Bible or Quran Debate Islam Christian and Muslim 
> 
> 10 min 20 sec - Jul 22, 2005 
> 
> Bible Debate is not for a Muslim. Islam teaches Muslims original Bible and Quran came from same One God, Allah.   
> 
> ...



Estes heeft twee problemen wanneer hij zegt dat:"....wanneer zij zichzelf tegenspreken...duuuhhh." Een met de Joden en een met de Christenen. Laar hem maar komen met zijn gevonden tegensprekingen voor het Oude Testament en voor de Nieuwe testamen. Het riekt al naar "...ze hebben het wel vervalst......".

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Estes heeft twee problemen wanneer hij zegt dat:"....wanneer zij zichzelf tegenspreken...duuuhhh." Een met de Joden en een met de Christenen. Laar hem maar komen met zijn gevonden tegensprekingen voor het Oude Testament en voor de Nieuwe testamen. Het riekt al naar "...ze hebben het wel vervalst......".*


Debatteren over geloof is vooraf gedoemd te mislukken. Alles staat namelijk vast. Bijna altijd is het verkondiging van onwrikbare standpunten die te vuur en te zwaard verdedigd worden. Niemand stelt zijn mening bij. Deelname lijkt wel een manier om zich als supergelovige te manifesteren.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *...wat een zielig geval eigenlijk he?*


inderdaad

----------


## Remco

Heb ook ff zitten luisteren naar die onzin. Andere boeken ontkrachten door die van je zelf te"legitimeren". Leek wel een stel kinderen.

En inderdaad, niemand zal die discussie winnen, behalve de tijd.

Groetjes Remco

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Heb ook ff zitten luisteren naar die onzin. Andere boeken ontkrachten door die van je zelf te"legitimeren". Leek wel een stel kinderen.
> 
> En inderdaad, niemand zal die discussie winnen, behalve de tijd.
> 
> Groetjes Remco*


Heb je zitten LUISTEREN naar die onzin? Dat vind ik knap. Ik kan het alleen maar lezen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heb je zitten LUISTEREN naar die onzin? Dat vind ik knap. Ik kan het alleen maar lezen.*


moet je ff op dat linkje klikken wat ze er bij hebben gegeven.
Beeld+geluid.

----------


## Remco

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...989548&q=quran

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heb je zitten LUISTEREN naar die onzin? Dat vind ik knap. Ik kan het alleen maar lezen.*


gesnopen?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *
> .Jij laat duidelijk zien wat je niveau is, wat trouwens niks met je woordenschat te maken heeft.
> *


De woordenschat is zeer bepalend voor het resultaat van I.Q. tests. 



> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> * Bovendien, heb ik je mij nog geen milimeter voorbij zien streven, omdat je nog steeds zelf degene bent die lulkoek verkoopt.
> *


Ik heb dit reeds een symptoom van je ontkenningsfase genoemd.



> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *
> .Jij laat duidelijk zien wat je niveau is, wat trouwens niks met je woordenschat te maken heeft.
> *


De woordenschat is zeer bepalend voor het resultaat van I.Q. tests.



> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *
> Maar jij bent alleen bezig met het zoeken naar "spelfouten"zonder echt mee te praten. 
> *


Ik elimineer sofismes.



> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *
> Nu nog een eigen mening  
> *


Het voorgeprogrammeerd westers 'individualisme'. dat Moslims niet staat acht een eigen mening te hebben, maakt de westerse individualist tot iemand zonder eigen mening  :lol:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> ...wat een zielig geval eigenlijk he?
> *


Prof. dr. W.S.P. Fortuyn, De verweesde samenleving , p. 181
"Het onrecht dat de joden in en lange chistelijke geschiedenis is aangedaan, wordt diir de Christusmoord als het ware op hun eigen conto bijgeschreven. De christelijke culturen die hebben aangezet tot antisemitisme en moord op joden, wassen vervolgens gelijk Pilatus hun handen in onschuld. Om zich tegen dit antisemitisme te geschermen, maar ook om hun positie van uitverkoren volk - uitverkoren in oud-testamentische betekenis - veilig te stellen, hebben de joden zich lange tijd teruggetrokken in stedelijk getto's. Zo bezien is Isral niet veel anders dan een statelijk getto. De bevrijding uit dat getto is een uiterst moeilijk proces, zowel voor de joden zelf als voor de buitenwereld."

Bij de profielschets van de getto-Jood behoren de Noachidische wetten die een uitnodiging zijn tot het ontheiligen van de Thora en de Profeet Mozes (vzmh), dit in tegenstelling tot de Nazareense redenering: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...77#post2272577

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Heb je zitten LUISTEREN naar die onzin? Dat vind ik knap. Ik kan het alleen maar lezen.*


Yusuf Estes is inderdaad in zekere zin een 'fundamentalist'. 
Hij is ook iemand die 'zieltjes probeert te winnen'.

Maar waar het om gaat is dat zelfs een fundamentalist zegt dat we het Evangelie/ deTorah niet moeten afstempelen als iets duivels, omdat deze Boeken ook van God komen. Het is zelfs Shirk (blasfemie) om de bijbel/torah (ook het Woord van God) te demoniseren, aldus Y. Estes.

----------


## oorlam

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Zie: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...35#post2287235*


het is niet omdat men hier wacht op de officiele melding van de aanvang van de nieuwe maan door de arabische luchtzieners, dat wetenschappers zelf niet op voorhand kunnen bepalen wanneer het nieuwe maan is natuurlijk.

Hier vind je de maanstanden in Belgie reeds netjes uitgerekend zelfs tot in het jaar 2030 : http://www.astro.oma.be/GENERAL/INFO/nli008b.html

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *De woordenschat is zeer bepalend voor het resultaat van I.Q. tests. 
> 
> Ik heb dit reeds een symptoom van je ontkenningsfase genoemd.
> 
> De woordenschat is zeer bepalend voor het resultaat van I.Q. tests.
> 
> Ik elimineer sofismes.
> 
> Het voorgeprogrammeerd westers 'individualisme'. dat Moslims niet staat acht een eigen mening te hebben, maakt de westerse individualist tot iemand zonder eigen mening *


Is een IQ van 115 ok voor jou?
Vertel, heb je 120?

Ik zie eerder, dat de ontkenning aan jou kant ligt. Het spellen cq gebruiken van woorden zegt nog steeds niks over de inhoud. 
Met mijn I.Q. is niks mis zoals je ziet. En heb inderdaad zo'n test gedaan als onderdeel van een zeer uitgebreide psychologische test. Ben benieuwd wat daar uit zal rollen op dit moment bij jou Joacim. Jou trucendoos, zoals jij dat noemt begint ook een beetje leeg te raken.

Maar ben dat geneuzel van jou erg zat moet ik zeggen doe wat je moet doen. Voor mij gaat het om mensentaal. En sofismes (drogredenen in mensentaal), dat is een ruim begrip in jou geval, en heeft verder geen weerspraak nodig.

Geluk

Remco

groetjes



NB Voorgeprogrammeerd. Mmmm, klinkt als indoctrinatie. MMMM, lijkt wel geloof. Mmmmmmmm, nee ik niet. (lig weer in een deuk).

----------


## dr SiliconValley

dudes, get a life

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ibnrushd verdedigt nog steeds het extra belasting betalen van de Christenen en de Joden en Joacim vindt dat er een referendum moet komen over de vraag welke Schrift het woord van God is en vervolgens moet de uitslag bindend opgelegd worden voor het onderwijs aan de openbare scholen.
> Hoezo vrijheid van onderwijs, Godsdienst en mening, toch nergens voor nodig in de Islam?*


Zojuist heeft Artas een correcte en een betere verklaring gegeven. Aangezien de zakaat - wat meestal als belasting wordt aangeduid - door de moslims betaald worden, lijkt 't me niet gek dat de _dhimmis_ hetzelfde bedrag ook moeten betalen. Dit kun je vergelijken met gastarbeiders die naar Nederland gaan en verplicht zijn om belasting te betalen.
Bij mijn weten is er hier geen sprake van 'extra' belasting/betaling, maar een gelijkwaardige en rechtvaardige stelsel die door Omar bin Chattab werd ingevoerd.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Bij de vraag of het aannemelijk is dat de openbaringen van Mohammed door God ingegeven zijn moet je ook de vraag stellen of dat deze mogelijk ook zijn ingegeven door de wensen van Mohammed. Zou het niet zo kunnen zijn dat Mohammed zijn wensen in een zelfprojectie als openbaringen zag?
> 
> Laat ik een paar voorbeelden geven :
> 
> 1) Als Mohammed nog toenadering tot de Joden zoekt krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Jeruzalem gebeden moet worden
> 2) Als blijkt dat de Joden niet met hem meegaan krijgt hij de openbaring dat er in de richting van Mekka gebeden moet worden
> 3) Als hij denkt dat hij met vreedzame middelen zijn stamgenoten tot de Islam kan bekeren zijn er vreedzame openbaringen, als dit niet lukt verschijnen de gewelddadige openbaringen.
> 4) Als hij denkt dat de ongelovigen te paaien zijn dan ontvangt hij een openbaring dat de afgoden ook best wel iets kunnen (z.g. duivelsverzen)
> ...


Punt 4 mijn volgende commentaar:

De Qurayshieten zouden volgens dit verhaal zeer verheugd zijn geweest toen zij deze woorden van de Profeet hoorden, omdat zij dachten dat de Gezant hun goden daarmee prees. Vele mensen hebben deze overlevering voor waar gehouden, en wel omdat Ibn Sa'd dit vermeldt in zijn bekende boek Al-Tabaqat al-kubra, evenals ibn Djarir al-Tabari in zijn bekende geschiedeniswerk Tarikh al-'Umam wal-Muluk. Salman Rushdie baseerde zich op dit verhaal in zijn boek The Satanic Verses, dat een wereldwijde schok veroorzaakte. 
Wie echter nauwlettend studie maakt van het verhaal van de kraanvogels komt tot de conclusie dat zowel a) de keten van de overleveraars die reiken tot aan de tekst (de sanad), als b) de tekst zelf (de matn) kunnen worden gelogenstraft en verworpen.

a) Ten aanzien van de keten van overleveraars vermelden al-Suyuti en Ibn Kathir dat tot degenen die deze overleveringen aanvoeren, behoren: ibn Abi Hatim, al-Tabari, ibn al-Mundhir en al-Bazzar. Alle overleveringen die zij aanvoeren zijn echter ofwel zwak (da'ief) ofwel onderbroken en onvolledig (mursal).

bron: inleiding tot de studie van de koran (dr. A. Ljamai) p. 58

De rest van je punten zijn slechts hypotheses waar ik niet op in ga.

----------


## Remco

Hoi luitjes.

Zou het niet kunnen zijn, dat geen van die boeken op waarheid berust?

Wij deden op school vroeger een spelletje. Iemand fluisterde iets in iemands oor en vertelde dat door en de laatste in de rij moest het verhaaltje reproduceren. Van dat verhaaltje was meestal nog 10% over en ondertussen aangevuld met smeuige onzin. Het lijkt me dat boeken gebaseerd op een eeuwigheid aan overleveringen(voor het op schrift werd gesteld) meer fantasie als werkelijkheid bevatten. Ik kreeg net een openbaring, dat ik daar niet in moet geloven en mijn eigen mening moet blijven volgen.

Groetjes

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Hoi luitjes.
> 
> Zou het niet kunnen zijn, dat geen van die boeken op waarheid berust?
> 
> Wij deden op school vroeger een spelletje. Iemand fluisterde iets in iemands oor en vertelde dat door en de laatste in de rij moest het verhaaltje reproduceren. Van dat verhaaltje was meestal nog 10% over en ondertussen aangevuld met smeuige onzin. Het lijkt me dat boeken gebaseerd op een eeuwigheid aan overleveringen(voor het op schrift werd gesteld) meer fantasie als werkelijkheid bevatten. Ik kreeg net een openbaring, dat ik daar niet in moet geloven en mijn eigen mening moet blijven volgen.
> 
> Groetjes*


Geloof je in God?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geloof je in God?*


Nee, inderdaad niet.

----------


## Remco

Maar, ik geloof wel in dromen, fantasien en hallucinaties. Deze zaken worden naar mijn mening ook wel eens openbaringen genoemd. Het is zelfs mogenlijk dit bij grote groepen mensen op het zelfde moment te laten plaats vinden, en dan noemt men dat een "spirituele ervaring".

Gr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Hoi luitjes.
> 
> Zou het niet kunnen zijn, dat geen van die boeken op waarheid berust?
> 
> Wij deden op school vroeger een spelletje. Iemand fluisterde iets in iemands oor en vertelde dat door en de laatste in de rij moest het verhaaltje reproduceren. Van dat verhaaltje was meestal nog 10% over en ondertussen aangevuld met smeuige onzin. Het lijkt me dat boeken gebaseerd op een eeuwigheid aan overleveringen(voor het op schrift werd gesteld) meer fantasie als werkelijkheid bevatten. Ik kreeg net een openbaring, dat ik daar niet in moet geloven en mijn eigen mening moet blijven volgen.
> 
> Groetjes*


Niet de lettertjes maar de boodschap. Daar gaat het m.i. om. Veel beschreven gebeurtenissen en/of openbaringen in de Bijbel en Koran zijn m.i. symbolisch bedoelt.

----------


## Canaris

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Zojuist heeft Artas een correcte en een betere verklaring gegeven. Aangezien de zakaat - wat meestal als belasting wordt aangeduid - door de moslims betaald worden, lijkt 't me niet gek dat de dhimmis hetzelfde bedrag ook moeten betalen. Dit kun je vergelijken met gastarbeiders die naar Nederland gaan en verplicht zijn om belasting te betalen.
> Bij mijn weten is er hier geen sprake van 'extra' belasting/betaling, maar een gelijkwaardige en rechtvaardige stelsel die door Omar bin Chattab werd ingevoerd.*


Dan geef je WEER blijk van weinig kenntnis omtrent je eigen religie

Natuurlijk betalen Christen en Joden een EXTRA Belasting. 
Een Belasting die NIET door moslims wordt betaald.

Dat je gastarbeider gelijk zet met Niet MOslim , zal wel een Freudiaans truukje van je onderbewustzijn zijn

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Niet de lettertjes maar de boodschap. Daar gaat het m.i. om. Veel beschreven gebeurtenissen en/of openbaringen in de Bijbel en Koran zijn m.i. symbolisch bedoelt.*


Ik zal eerlijk toegeven, dat er best moraal zit in een aantal "verhalen". Dat is waar. Maar dat zit in de sprookjes van Grim ook.

Misschien ook leuk om eens te lezen over een Imam die Atheist werd.

http://www.amarji.org/rev_inter/Dutch/trouw2002.htm

Groetjes. Remco

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *Dan geef je WEER blijk van weinig kenntnis omtrent je eigen religie
> 
> Natuurlijk betalen Christen en Joden een EXTRA Belasting. 
> Een Belasting die NIET door moslims wordt betaald.
> 
> Dat je gastarbeider gelijk zet met Niet MOslim , zal wel een Freudiaans truukje van je onderbewustzijn zijn*


Dat jij last hebt van begrijpend lezen, is jouw probleem. Moet je daarmee niet andere mensen lastig vallen.

Mag ik je vragen wat die zogenaamde 'extra' belasting is, waar die moslims niet betalen, en die dhimmis wel ?

Enfin,... laat maar zitten. Ik wil namelijk de pret niet bederven  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Canaris

Dus een vrijwillige spende wordt door jou gelijk gezet aan een verplichte belasting. Stuur maar naar Zalm. Misschien krijgt hij er zijn budgetgaten mee weggemoffeld. 

En dan hebben we het nog niet eens over de noodleidende Christenen en Joden want je wilt me toch niet vertellen , dat de oprechte Molsim zijn Zakaat ook Christen en Joden laat toekomen. 

 :regie:  Nee natuurlijk niet

De CHristenen en Joden hebben voor hun eigen Bedelstaf te zorgen EN Betalen de belasting die Moslim niet hoeven te betalen.

Een Banaan blijft altijd krom. Hoe lang Ibnrusdie er ook op gaat zitten

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Zojuist heeft Artas een correcte en een betere verklaring gegeven. Aangezien de zakaat - wat meestal als belasting wordt aangeduid - door de moslims betaald worden, lijkt 't me niet gek dat de dhimmis hetzelfde bedrag ook moeten betalen. Dit kun je vergelijken met gastarbeiders die naar Nederland gaan en verplicht zijn om belasting te betalen.
> Bij mijn weten is er hier geen sprake van 'extra' belasting/betaling, maar een gelijkwaardige en rechtvaardige stelsel die door Omar bin Chattab werd ingevoerd.*


Je verdedigt het dus nog steeds, mijn statement was dus juist.
Overigens als extra belasting voor anders gelovigen juist is waarom zouden we eigenlijk niet bij de moslims beginnen?. Daarvoor gelden dezelfde argumenten. Zijn onbetrouwbaar (zie aanslagen en bedreigingen), kosten extra geld om in de gaten te houden (AIVD, politie en justitie, veiligheidsmaatregelen enz.) en de Christenen en Joden betalen ook zakaat voor hun eigen Godsdienst.
Maar dat wil je niet snappen. Snap je niet dat zo'n stelling in Nederland een heleboel mensen doet denken laten de Moslims oprotten ? Maar je bent er wel eerlijk in, anderen hebben wellicht een verborgen agenda.
Ik las onlangs ook een uitspraak van een Moslim nl. deze "Als wij in de minderheid zijn eisen we op grond van *jullie*  wetten vrijheid, als wij in de meerderheid zijn eisen we op grond van onze wetten *onderwerping* ", wat voor jou?

Wat een onzin weer die vergelijking van gastarbeiders, gastarbeiders betalen niet *extra* belasting vergeleken met andere arbeiders en zeker niet op grond van *geloof.*

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik zal eerlijk toegeven, dat er best moraal zit in een aantal "verhalen". Dat is waar. Maar dat zit in de sprookjes van Grim ook.
> 
> Misschien ook leuk om eens te lezen over een Imam die Atheist werd.
> 
> http://www.amarji.org/rev_inter/Dutch/trouw2002.htm
> 
> Groetjes. Remco*


Als atheist zie ik toch het waardeverschil wel in.

Het verhaal van de Imam is inderdaad indrukwekkend. Voor mij een voorbeeld van ik wat ik al diverse keren hier heb beweerd. Veel mensen komen tot inkeer als hun de ruimte wordt gegeven zichzelf in vrijheid te ontwikkelen.
Heel herkenbaar dat de Imam sprak over een gemaakt imago. En dat hij daardoor makkelijker met anderen kon omgaan. Gewoon zijn hele gedrag terugvoeren op het geloof. Hij hoefde zo geen eigen verantwoordelijkheid te nemen.
Maar of je dan direct rigoreus helemaal van je geloof afstapt is natuurlijk het uiterste. Het is ook goed mogelijk op een andere manier je geloof te gaan belijden.

----------


## Remco

Ik vond het ook erg interessant. Iemand die "er geweest is", en kan zeggen dat hij het verkeerd heeft gedaan en dan een beslissing neemt met zijn verstand. Daar heb je kracht voor nodig. Top.

Groetjes Rem

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *Dus een vrijwillige spende wordt door jou gelijk gezet aan een verplichte belasting. Stuur maar naar Zalm. Misschien krijgt hij er zijn budgetgaten mee weggemoffeld. 
> 
> En dan hebben we het nog niet eens over de noodleidende Christenen en Joden want je wilt me toch niet vertellen , dat de oprechte Molsim zijn Zakaat ook Christen en Joden laat toekomen. 
> 
>  Nee natuurlijk niet
> 
> De CHristenen en Joden hebben voor hun eigen Bedelstaf te zorgen EN Betalen de belasting die Moslim niet hoeven te betalen.
> 
> Een Banaan blijft altijd krom. Hoe lang Ibnrusdie er ook op gaat zitten*


Beste Canaris,

Hoe is het met je? Ik hoop dat je deze week niet van de trap bent (af)gevallen. Ik zeg: 'ik hoop 't!  :Wink:  

Zakaat is een verplichte pilaar in de islam. Degenen die het niet willen betalen, wordt gedwongen om het alsnog te betalen. Denk maar aan de slag tegen Musailamah al Khaddahb. Hij verklaarde openlijk dat hij de nieuwe profeet is en dat de zakaat geen verplichting meer is. Abu Bakr as-Siddiq heeft toen die stam aangevallen, slechts omdat zij de zakaat niet wilden betalen.

Verder is het belangrijk wanneer je wilt ageren dat je dan wel alle reacties leest, betreffende dit onderwerp. Arthas heeft duidelijk een statement gemaakt waarin de dhimmis (joden/christenen) geen belasting hoeven te betalen wanneer zij in een economische crisis zitten. Stel je voor dat er in een groep van _drieduizend_ zestig arme mensen bevinden, dan is het de taak van de vertegenwoordiger om zijn geldinzameling eerlijk te laten verdelen. Dus, de armen hoeven niks weg te geven, en de rijken moeten meer opofferen. Net als de islam: de armen hoeven niks te betalen, en de rijken 2.5pct van hun opgespaarde goederen/geld/goud etc.. 

Ik hoop dat je 't nu begrijpt.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Je verdedigt het dus nog steeds, mijn statement was dus juist.
> Overigens als extra belasting voor anders gelovigen juist is waarom zouden we eigenlijk niet bij de moslims beginnen?. Daarvoor gelden dezelfde argumenten. Zijn onbetrouwbaar (zie aanslagen en bedreigingen), kosten extra geld om in de gaten te houden (AIVD, politie en justitie, veiligheidsmaatregelen enz.) en de Christenen en Joden betalen ook zakaat voor hun eigen Godsdienst.
> Maar dat wil je niet snappen. Snap je niet dat zo'n stelling in Nederland een heleboel mensen doet denken laten de Moslims oprotten ? Maar je bent er wel eerlijk in, anderen hebben wellicht een verborgen agenda.
> Ik las onlangs ook een uitspraak van een Moslim nl. deze "Als wij in de minderheid zijn eisen we op grond van jullie  wetten vrijheid, als wij in de meerderheid zijn eisen we op grond van onze wetten onderwerping ", wat voor jou?
> 
> Wat een onzin weer die vergelijking van gastarbeiders, gastarbeiders betalen niet extra belasting vergeleken met andere arbeiders en zeker niet op grond van geloof.*


Hallo, alles goed?  :tong uitsteken:  

Wat moet ik met jouw rommel? Ik kan er niks mee? En tenslotte waar heb je het over?

De vergelijking met die gastarbeiders is terecht. Wij moslims betalen ook zakaat (extra belasting) incl. algemene belasting in NL. 
Wel nadenken voordat je wat schrijft, aub.

ps: mijn statement (verklaring) is vanuit een ander perspectief. Maar die begreep je niet.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> Hallo, alles goed? 
> Wat moet ik met jouw rommel? Ik kan er niks mee? En tenslotte waar heb je het over?


Ik maakte een *zelfde* redenering als die van jou, maar nu t.a.v. Moslims, in de wiskunde heet dat een *analogie* als je dat rommel wil noemen dan is dus jouw redenering dus ook rommel.




> De vergelijking met die gastarbeiders is terecht. Wij moslims betalen ook zakaat (extra belasting) incl. algemene belasting in NL.


Nogmaals *gastarbeiders*  betalen geen extra belasting, geen enkele gastarbeider, alleen *Moslims* betalen een bijdrage voor hun geloof, dat is *geen* door de overheid opgelegde belasting. De extra belasting door de Moslims aan Christenen opgelegd is dat *wel* . De *bijdrage*  die de Moslims voor hun geloof betalen is *geen* fiscale belasting, die door de Moslims opgelegd aan de Cristenen *wel.* De *bijdrage*  die door de Moslims voor hun geloof betalen wordt ook door Christenen en Joden betaald voor hun Godsdienst en is geheel vrijwillig, het is in dit vrije land voor elke Moslim mogelijk om zijn Moslim-zijn te beindigen en daarmee ook zijn bijdrage.

Wat jij wil is het volgende : Jij wordt vrijwillig lid van een korfbalvereniging en moet daarvoor contributie betalen. Tot dusver normaal. Maar dan komt het. Jij redeneert dan zo : omdat ik verplicht ben contributie te betalen ben ik in het nadeel t.a.v. degenen die geen lid zijn van de korfbalvereniging en dus geen contributie betalen. Dus moeten de anderen ook maar een verplichte bijdrage betalen.
Als je dat geen onzin noemt weet ik het niet meer.




> Wel nadenken voordat je wat schrijft, aub.


Wel even *logisch* nadenken voor je wat schrijft 




> ps: mijn statement (verklaring) is vanuit een ander perspectief. Maar die begreep je niet.


Nou dat snap ik dan nog niet.

Ik had overigens nog een vraag gesteld.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Punt 4 mijn volgende commentaar:
> 
> De Qurayshieten zouden volgens dit verhaal zeer verheugd zijn geweest toen zij deze woorden van de Profeet hoorden, omdat zij dachten dat de Gezant hun goden daarmee prees. Vele mensen hebben deze overlevering voor waar gehouden, en wel omdat Ibn Sa'd dit vermeldt in zijn bekende boek Al-Tabaqat al-kubra, evenals ibn Djarir al-Tabari in zijn bekende geschiedeniswerk Tarikh al-'Umam wal-Muluk. Salman Rushdie baseerde zich op dit verhaal in zijn boek The Satanic Verses, dat een wereldwijde schok veroorzaakte. 
> Wie echter nauwlettend studie maakt van het verhaal van de kraanvogels komt tot de conclusie dat zowel a) de keten van de overleveraars die reiken tot aan de tekst (de sanad), als b) de tekst zelf (de matn) kunnen worden gelogenstraft en verworpen.
> 
> a) Ten aanzien van de keten van overleveraars vermelden al-Suyuti en Ibn Kathir dat tot degenen die deze overleveringen aanvoeren, behoren: ibn Abi Hatim, al-Tabari, ibn al-Mundhir en al-Bazzar. Alle overleveringen die zij aanvoeren zijn echter ofwel zwak (da'ief) ofwel onderbroken en onvolledig (mursal).
> 
> bron: inleiding tot de studie van de koran (dr. A. Ljamai) p. 58
> ...


Weer hetzelfde liedje, de ene Moslim beweert iets uit de overlevering en de volgende beweert weer dat de overlevering niet betrouwbaar is.
Zoals ik al eerder schreef "you name it" en er is altijd wel een Moslim die het kan bewijzen.

Waarom zou je niet ingaan op deze hypotheses?, ze lijken me nogal aannemelijk.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> 
> Ik maakte een zelfde redenering als die van jou, maar nu t.a.v. Moslims, in de wiskunde heet dat een analogie als je dat rommel wil noemen dan is dus jouw redenering dus ook rommel.*


So, je bent nu ook aan 't liegen. Laten ik jouw tekst effe voor de grap analyseren:




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_  
> Je verdedigt het dus nog steeds, mijn statement was dus juist.
> Overigens als extra belasting  voor anders gelovigen juist is waarom zouden we eigenlijk niet bij de moslims beginnen?. Daarvoor gelden dezelfde argumenten. Zijn onbetrouwbaar (zie aanslagen en bedreigingen), kosten extra geld om in de gaten te houden (AIVD, politie en justitie, veiligheidsmaatregelen enz.)  en de Christenen en Joden betalen ook zakaat voor hun eigen Godsdienst. 
> Maar dat wil je niet snappen. Snap je niet dat zo'n stelling in Nederland een heleboel mensen doet denken laten de Moslims oprotten ? Maar je bent er wel eerlijk in, anderen hebben wellicht een verborgen agenda.
> Ik las onlangs ook een uitspraak van een Moslim nl. deze "Als wij in de minderheid zijn eisen we op grond van jullie wetten vrijheid, als wij in de meerderheid zijn eisen we op grond van onze wetten onderwerping ", wat voor jou?


*Rood:* er is geen sprake van extra belasting
Blauw: strookt niet met de werkelijkheid en ook zie 't verband niet met 't islam. rijk. 
Donkerrood: bagger




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Wat een onzin weer die vergelijking van gastarbeiders, gastarbeiders betalen niet extra belasting vergeleken met andere arbeiders en zeker niet op grond van geloof.*


Dit heb ik slechts gezegd omdat je door bleef denderde met extra belasting. Hoewel daar geen sprake van is. Mocht het geval zijn dat de christenen en joden in die tijd ook een soort van 'zakaat' betaalden, dan is de vergelijking met de gastarbeiders betreffende de 'belasting' wel terecht. Immers een gastarbeider betaalt de normale tarief NL-belasting en religieuze zakaat. Net als een jood of christen betaalt zijn religieuze belasting incl. de belasting van de staat.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Nogmaals gastarbeiders  betalen geen extra belasting, geen enkele gastarbeider, alleen Moslims betalen een bijdrage voor hun geloof, dat is geen door de overheid opgelegde belasting. De extra belasting door de Moslims aan Christenen opgelegd is dat wel . De bijdrage  die de Moslims voor hun geloof betalen is geen fiscale belasting, die door de Moslims opgelegd aan de Cristenen wel. De bijdrage  die door de Moslims voor hun geloof betalen wordt ook door Christenen en Joden betaald voor hun Godsdienst en is geheel vrijwillig, het is in dit vrije land voor elke Moslim mogelijk om zijn Moslim-zijn te beindigen en daarmee ook zijn bijdrage.
> 
> Wat jij wil is het volgende : Jij wordt vrijwillig lid van een korfbalvereniging en moet daarvoor contributie betalen. Tot dusver normaal. Maar dan komt het. Jij redeneert dan zo : omdat ik verplicht ben contributie te betalen ben ik in het nadeel t.a.v. degenen die geen lid zijn van de korfbalvereniging en dus geen contributie betalen. Dus moeten de anderen ook maar een verplichte bijdrage betalen.
> Als je dat geen onzin noemt weet ik het niet meer.*


Oke, het komt op hetzelfde neer. Dus je bent er mee eens met de volgende: een jood of christen betaalden toentertijd extra belasting. En die extra is - zullen we maar zeggen - de religieuze belasting. Los van het feit van de opgelegde/verplichtte belasting. Als er geen sprake van religieuze belasting was, dan betekende dat de dhimmis eerder in voordeel zaten i.t.t. de moslims. Heb jij een bron die aangeeft dat zij toentertijd verplichte religieuze 'belasting' moesten betalen?






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Wel even logisch nadenken voor je wat schrijft 
> 
> 
> Nou dat snap ik dan nog niet.
> 
> Ik had overigens nog een vraag gesteld.*


Onzin. Je behoort allen reply's te lezen omtrent dit ondewerp.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Weer hetzelfde liedje, de ene Moslim beweert iets uit de overlevering en de volgende beweert weer dat de overlevering niet betrouwbaar is.
> Zoals ik al eerder schreef "you name it" en er is altijd wel een Moslim die het kan bewijzen.
> 
> Waarom zou je niet ingaan op deze hypotheses?, ze lijken me nogal aannemelijk.*


Kul. Niet ieder moslim is een muhadith (hadithspecialist). Elke muhadith heeft deze overlevering verworpen. Bewijs het tegendeel!

Waarom zijn je vooronderstellingen zo aannemelijk?

----------


## Tinkerbell

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Waarom mag de Moslim wel kritiek hebben op de Bijbel zoals in de Koran al wordt gepredikt, maar de Bijbelaar geen kritiek hebben op de Koran, dat zou ik nou wel eens willen weten*


Hypocriet, (of eigenlijk eerder... Zieligerd)

Alsof jij het zogenaamd niet doen,

ik zou zeggen... stel die domme vraag maar aan je zelf.

 :lekpuh:

----------


## oorlam

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Beste Canaris,
> 
> Hoe is het met je? Ik hoop dat je deze week niet van de trap bent (af)gevallen. Ik zeg: 'ik hoop 't!  
> 
> Zakaat is een verplichte pilaar in de islam. Degenen die het niet willen betalen, wordt gedwongen om het alsnog te betalen. Denk maar aan de slag tegen Musailamah al Khaddahb. Hij verklaarde openlijk dat hij de nieuwe profeet is en dat de zakaat geen verplichting meer is. Abu Bakr as-Siddiq heeft toen die stam aangevallen, slechts omdat zij de zakaat niet wilden betalen.
> 
> Verder is het belangrijk wanneer je wilt ageren dat je dan wel alle reacties leest, betreffende dit onderwerp. Arthas heeft duidelijk een statement gemaakt waarin de dhimmis (joden/christenen) geen belasting hoeven te betalen wanneer zij in een economische crisis zitten. Stel je voor dat er in een groep van drieduizend zestig arme mensen bevinden, dan is het de taak van de vertegenwoordiger om zijn geldinzameling eerlijk te laten verdelen. Dus, de armen hoeven niks weg te geven, en de rijken moeten meer opofferen. Net als de islam: de armen hoeven niks te betalen, en de rijken 2.5pct van hun opgespaarde goederen/geld/goud etc.. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je 't nu begrijpt.*


Volgens mij heb je het echt niet begrepen.

Zakaat is de verplichte belasting die moslims betalen ter ondersteuning van andere moslims.

Yizyah is de verplichte belasting die niet-moslims betalen ter *ondersteuning van de moslims* .

Vergeet daarbij niet dat de Yizyah een veelvoud van het percentage van de zakaat bedraagt. (vb. moslims betalen 5%, niet-moslims betalen 10% yizyah taks).
Bij het niet-betalen van de yizyah taks verliezen niet-moslims hun "beschermde" status en worden ze gewoon een kopje kleiner gemaakt.
Vergelijk met de maffia: ook daar betalen winkelier die geen lid van van de "familia" extra BESCHERMINGSgeld aan de *MAFFIA* . Bij niet betalen zijn ze niet meer beschermd en worden ze kopje kleiner gemaakt.

Maar geen nood: ik veronderstel dat jij en je medegeloofsbroeders er totaal geen punt van zouden maken om hier in het verderfelijke westen de zozeer geprezen dhimmiestatus te ondergaan.
Extra beschermingsgeld te betalen door moslims ter ondersteuning van de arme niet-moslims. (gedaan met allerlei subsidies en extra inspanningen door niet-moslims voor moslims, gedaan met algemene ziekenzorg en pensioenen voor moslims - daar moeten moslims maar zelf voor zorgen).
Anderzijds kunnen niet-moslims een hogere uitkering verkrijgen vermits de moslims ondertussen dubbel zoveel belastingen betalen, terwijl er geen extra kosten voor hun onderhoud meer moet betaald worden.

Lang leve het dhimmi-systeem.  :ole:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> 
> Kennis is nog geen wijsheid (Schopenhauer)
> 
> 
> [/B]


Inderdaad

----------


## Remco

Veel kennis van veel onzin is zonde van je tijd. 

 :petaf:

----------


## Remco

Maar, het zou goed zijn als het onderhoud van kerken e.d. door de aanhangers van dat specifieke geloof zelf opgehoest wordt. Dat is namenlijk nog niet helemaal het geval in Nederland. Veel van die gebouwen worden overeind gehouden door subsidie, waar iedereen aan meebetaalt. En is er geen geld genoeg in die gemeenschap om dat zelf te doen? >Neerhalen die handel, kunnen weer huizen gebouwd worden.

Groetjes

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd



> So, je bent nu ook aan 't liegen. Laten ik jouw tekst effe voor de grap analyseren:


So nu ben jij dus ook begonnen met beschuldigingen in het wilde weg die er op neerkomen dat als je een andere opvatting hebt dan de Moslims, dan ben je aan het liegen.





> *Rood:* er is geen sprake van extra belasting


Natuurlijk wel, probeer nu eens logisch te denken in plaats van de schlabonen van de Moslim redenatie te volgen.




> Blauw: strookt niet met de werkelijkheid en ook zie 't verband niet met 't islam. rijk.


 

Plegen Moslims geen aanslagen ? Zijn ze daardoor niet onbetrouwbaar en moeten ze niet steeds in de gaten gehouden worden? Is dat niet de werkelijkheid, wat een geklets "strookt niet met de werkelijkheid"




> Donkerrood:





> bagger


Ik heb dit naar voren gebracht omdat je blijkbaar niet beseft welk een inpact dit soort redeneringen hebben op de Nederlandse samenleving. Ik zou verwachten dat je daar afstand van neemt.






> Dit heb ik slechts gezegd omdat je door bleef denderde met extra belasting. Hoewel daar geen sprake van is. Mocht het geval zijn dat de christenen en joden in die tijd ook een soort van 'zakaat' betaalden, dan is de vergelijking met de gastarbeiders betreffende de 'belasting' wel terecht. Immers een gastarbeider betaalt de normale tarief NL-belasting en religieuze zakaat. Net als een jood of christen betaalt zijn religieuze belasting incl. de belasting van de staat. 
> 
> Oke, het komt op hetzelfde neer. Dus je bent er mee eens met de volgende: een jood of christen betaalden toentertijd extra belasting. En die extra is - zullen we maar zeggen - de religieuze belasting. Los van het feit van de opgelegde/verplichtte belasting. Als er geen sprake van religieuze belasting was, dan betekende dat de dhimmis eerder in voordeel zaten i.t.t. de moslims.


Ik kan het onrechtvaardige van deze extra belasting echt niet duidelijker uitleggen, slaap verder zacht




> Heb jij een bron die aangeeft dat zij toentertijd verplichte religieuze 'belasting' moesten betalen?


Zie het betoog van Oorlam. Waarom zou ik overigens een bron moeten noemen terwijl je zelf aangeeft dat een Moslim dat ingevoerd heeft?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Maar, het zou goed zijn als het onderhoud van kerken e.d. door de aanhangers van dat specifieke geloof zelf opgehoest wordt. Dat is namenlijk nog niet helemaal het geval in Nederland. Veel van die gebouwen worden overeind gehouden door subsidie, waar iedereen aan meebetaalt. En is er geen geld genoeg in die gemeenschap om dat zelf te doen? >Neerhalen die handel, kunnen weer huizen gebouwd worden.
> 
> Groetjes*


Volgens mij worden kerken door de leden van die kerk onderhouden, alleen voor historische gebouwen is er een uitzondering zoals voor alle historische gebouwen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Volgens mij worden kerken door de leden van die kerk onderhouden, alleen voor historische gebouwen is er een uitzondering zoals voor alle historische gebouwen.*


Wat voor de 1 historisch is, is voor de ander "crap"

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> 
> Waarom zijn je vooronderstellingen zo aannemelijk? [/B]


Omdat ze een aantal feiten in een relatie tot elkaar aangeven en daarmee een logische redenatie vormen. Weerleg deze samenhang dan.

----------


## Remco

Veel historische gebouwen zijn al gesneuveld voor spoorrails.

Wat mij betreft geld dat voor die gebouwen ook, tenzij de bezoekers er van het willen bekostigen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Volgens mij worden kerken door de leden van die kerk onderhouden, alleen voor historische gebouwen is er een uitzondering zoals voor alle historische gebouwen.*


In de subsidieregeling voor onderhoud (Brom) is voor kerken een speciale subsidie mogelijk. Heeft u een door de Rijksdienst voor de monumentenzorg (RDMZ) goedgekeurd onderhoudsplan voor 10 jaar, dan ontvangt u 50% subsidie in de onderhoudskosten. Als onderdeel van deze speciale kerkenregeling heeft het Restauratiefonds een rekening-courant. Hiermee kunt u in het uitgavenpatroon afwijken van de tijdstippen waarop de subsidie beschikbaar komt. Bovendien kunt u de jaarlijkse subsidiebijdragen rentedragend maken tot het moment dat er daadwerkelijk uitbetaald wordt. Over het saldo van de rekening-courant wordt een geldmarkt conform tarief in rekening gebracht (over debetsaldi), respectievelijk vergoed (over creditsaldo).

Dit is ook een quote hier boven.

Nu heeft elk dorp wel een kerk die op de monumentenlijst staat. Dit maal het aantal dorpen/steden, heb je het snel over een hele bult geld wat beter voor armoedebestrijding gebruikt kan worden.

Groet

----------


## Remco

En het leuke is  :haha:  dat zowel ik als Athest en zo ook moslims hier aan meebetalen. Is dat wat je bedoelt waarnemert?

 :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *In de subsidieregeling voor onderhoud (Brom) is voor kerken een speciale subsidie mogelijk. Heeft u een door de Rijksdienst voor de monumentenzorg (RDMZ) goedgekeurd onderhoudsplan voor 10 jaar, dan ontvangt u 50% subsidie in de onderhoudskosten. Als onderdeel van deze speciale kerkenregeling heeft het Restauratiefonds een rekening-courant. Hiermee kunt u in het uitgavenpatroon afwijken van de tijdstippen waarop de subsidie beschikbaar komt. Bovendien kunt u de jaarlijkse subsidiebijdragen rentedragend maken tot het moment dat er daadwerkelijk uitbetaald wordt. Over het saldo van de rekening-courant wordt een geldmarkt conform tarief in rekening gebracht (over debetsaldi), respectievelijk vergoed (over creditsaldo).
> 
> Dit is ook een quote hier boven.
> 
> Nu heeft elk dorp wel een kerk die op de monumentenlijst staat. Dit maal het aantal dorpen/steden, heb je het snel over een hele bult geld wat beter voor armoedebestrijding gebruikt kan worden.
> 
> Groet*


Het was alleen mijn bedoeling om aan te geven dat kerken door hun leden onderhouden worden en niet door de staat. Er zijn vele kerkelijke gemeenten die geen historische kerk bezitten. De overheid stelt terecht eisen aan hoe een historisch pand moet onderhouden worden waardoor de kosten aanzienlijk stijgen. Het is niet meer dan billijk dat de daardoor ontstane extra kosten door de eisende overheid gedragen worden. Dit geldt ook voor huizen. Menig bezitter van een historisch pand moet voor het door hem te betalen deel ook nog eens extra in de buidel tasten.
Elk beschaafd land onderhoudt zijn historische gebouwen of dat nu kerken, kastelen, huizen of mosken zijn, zelfs arme landen doen dat.
Je kan in het algemeen tegen dat onderhoud zijn maar dat heeft niets met kerkgebouwen te maken. Of wou je alle andere historische gebouwen wel onderhouden maar de historische kerken laten verrotten?
Het nageslacht zal je daar niet dankbaar voor zijn, er is wat dat betreft al genoeg naar "den donder gegaan".

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *En het leuke is  dat zowel ik als Athest en zo ook moslims hier aan meebetalen. Is dat wat je bedoelt waarnemert?
> 
>   *


Tja, de Moslims kunnen pas een beroep op deze wet doen als hun moskee ook (een) historisch (pand) geworden is en dat zal wel even duren.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Het was alleen mijn bedoeling om aan te geven dat kerken door hun leden onderhouden worden en niet door de staat. Er zijn vele kerkelijke gemeenten die geen historische kerk bezitten. De overheid stelt terecht eisen aan hoe een historisch pand moet onderhouden worden waardoor de kosten aanzienlijk stijgen. Het is niet meer dan billijk dat de daardoor ontstane extra kosten door de eisende overheid gedragen worden. Dit geldt ook voor huizen. Menig bezitter van een historisch pand moet voor het door hem te betalen deel ook nog eens extra in de buidel tasten.
> Elk beschaafd land onderhoudt zijn historische gebouwen of dat nu kerken, kastelen, huizen of mosken zijn, zelfs arme landen doen dat.
> Je kan in het algemeen tegen dat onderhoud zijn maar dat heeft niets met kerkgebouwen te maken. Of wou je alle andere historische gebouwen wel onderhouden maar de historische kerken laten verrotten?
> Het nageslacht zal je daar niet dankbaar voor zijn, er is wat dat betreft al genoeg naar "den donder gegaan".*


Ach, ik wilde alleen maar aangeven, dat mensen soms betalen voor iets waar ze niks mee hebben. Denk jij dat Moslims willen betalen voor onze historische kerken? Ik weet het niet? Hoor het graag hier. Tuurlijk zijn er mooie gebouwen die bewaard moeten blijven. Wij zijn "nog" een democratie, waarin we met z'n allen alle lasten dragen. Maar in het kader van het huidige kabinet, zou ik zeggen, gebruik die gebouwen ook voor winstgevende doeleinden zodat ze zich zelf kunnen bedruipen. En ik vind de levens van mensen belangrijker dan steen. Veel mensen in dit land kunnen niet of nauwelijks rondkomen (en zeker elders in de wereld). Als er op allerlei zaken zwaar bezuinigd wordt, moeten daar ook maar koppen rollen. Normen en waarden noemen ze dat in Den Haag. Maar nee, er is zelfs 100miljoen extra  voor uitgetrokken dit jaar.



Ieder zijn Mening. 

Groet

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Tja, de Moslims kunnen pas een beroep op deze wet doen als hun moskee ook (een) historisch (pand) geworden is en dat zal wel even duren.*


Nou (grapje), als je hun vermenigvuldigingsfactor bekijkt, hoeft het niet zolang meer te duren.

 :hihi:  

Groet

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *Volgens mij heb je het echt niet begrepen.
> 
> Zakaat is de verplichte belasting die moslims betalen ter ondersteuning van andere moslims.
> 
> Yizyah is de verplichte belasting die niet-moslims betalen ter ondersteuning van de moslims .*


Niet helemaal waar. Zakaat - om spijkers op laag water zoeken - mag ook gespenderd worden aan niet-moslims, als ze 'iets' voelen voor de islam. En geloof me, daar waren er veel, die zich tenslotte toch niet bekeerden.

Jizyah was de belasting die zowel voor niet-moslims als moslims bestemd waren. Jizyah was het geld waar o.a. wapens, soldaten (bescherming), etc. betaald voor werden. 

_Yusuf Ali's comment on the Jizyah clarifies this:

1281 Jizya: the root meaning is compensation. The derived meaning, which became the technical meaning, was a poll-tax levied from those who did not accept Islam, but were willing to live under the protection of Islam, and were thus tacitly willing to submit to its ideals being enforced in the Muslim State. There was no amount permanently fixed for it. It was in acknowledgment that those whose religion was tolerated would in their turn not interfere with the preaching and progress of Islam. Imam Shafi'i suggests one dinar per year, which would be the Arabian gold dinar of the Muslim States. The tax varied in amount, and there were exemptions for the poor, for females and children (according to Abu Hanifa), for slaves, and for monks and hermits. Being a tax on able-bodied males of military age, it was in a sense a commutation for military service. But see the next note. (9.29)
1282 'An Yadin (literally, from the hand) has been variously interpreted. The hand being the symbol of power and authority. I accept the interpretation "in token of willing submission." The Jizya was thus partly symbolic and partly a commutation for military service, but as the amount was insignificant and the exemptions numerous, its symbolic character predominated. See the last note. (9.29)_ 





> _Geplaatst door oorlam_ 
> *
> Vergeet daarbij niet dat de Yizyah een veelvoud van het percentage van de zakaat bedraagt. (vb. moslims betalen 5%, niet-moslims betalen 10% yizyah taks).
> Bij het niet-betalen van de yizyah taks verliezen niet-moslims hun "beschermde" status en worden ze gewoon een kopje kleiner gemaakt.
> Vergelijk met de maffia: ook daar betalen winkelier die geen lid van van de "familia" extra BESCHERMINGSgeld aan de MAFFIA . Bij niet betalen zijn ze niet meer beschermd en worden ze kopje kleiner gemaakt.*


Heb jij een bron die zulke exorbitante perc. wordt aangegeven? Bij mijn weten niet. Zoals gezegd wordt de 'leider' van een groep aansprakelijk gesteld. Hij heeft de keus om het bedrag eerlijk te laten verdelen binnen zijn groep. Laten we zeggen dat er in een groep 2000 mensen aanwezig zijn, en dat zij per jaar ongev. 3000 dirham moeten betalen. Dan is de keus v/d de leider van een groep om het bedrag eerlijk op te halen. Dus armen hoeven niks te geven, rijken wat meer enzovoort.

Maar ik geef 't toe, je hebt ten minste een punt gemaakt, in tegenstelling met waarnemert en canaris.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik kan het onrechtvaardige van deze extra belasting echt niet duidelijker uitleggen, slaap verder zacht
> 
> ...


Geef 't maar toe: je kon het gewoon niet uitleggen, omdat de kennis hiervoor ontbrak.  :tong uitsteken:  

Je zou wat aan je zelfreflectie moeten doen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geef 't maar toe: je kon het gewoon niet uitleggen, omdat je kennis hiervoor ontbrak.  
> 
> Je zou wat aan je zelfreflectie moeten doen. *


Zeer interessant, en hoe zit dat voor moslims in Nederland? Wat betalen die aan hun grote geestelijke leiders?

Nb zelfreflectie is voor een ieder goed, ook voor jou en mij. 

Groeten

QUOTE]_Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 

B]Kennis is nog geen wijsheid (Schopenhauer).
 :tong uitsteken:  


[/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Zeer interessant, en hoe zit dat voor moslims in Nederland? Wat betalen die aan hun grote geestelijke leiders?
> 
> Nb zelfreflectie is voor een ieder goed, ook voor jou en mij. 
> 
> Groeten
> 
> QUOTE]Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> ...


 [/B][/QUOTE] 

Inderdaad, zelfreflectie is voor ieder mens goed. Waarnemert heeft mij gewoon niet overtuigd, met alle respect voor haar.

ps: wat is een persoon zonder kennis? Wijs?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_


Inderdaad, zelfreflectie is goed voor ieder mens goed. Waarnemert heeft mij gewoon niet overtuigd, met alle respect voor haar.

ps: wat is een persoon zonder kennis? Wijs?  :tong uitsteken:  [/B][/QUOTE] 



Wijsheid is voor mij "het op de juiste manier gebruik maken van kennis"

Helaas zijn er veel mensen die veel geleerd hebben maar er niets nuttigs mee doen. Het tegendeel(van wijsheid) is vaak waar. 

Maar hoe zat het met mijn vraag?

Gr

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *
> 
> Maar hoe zat het met mijn vraag?
> 
> Gr*


Er zat geen wijsheid in.  :tong uitsteken:  

btw: was 't sarcastisch/cynisch of serieus bedoeld?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Er zat geen wijsheid in.  
> 
> btw: was 't sarcastisch/cynisch of serieus bedoeld?*


Het was bedoeld zonder ondertoon. 

Mijn vriendin betaalt niks, maar was benieuwd hoe dat geregeld is. Kan het vast ook ff google-en, maar dacht hier vast antwoord te krijgen.

Kennis kan namenlijk ook overgedragen worden  :Wink:  

Dus?

Groetjes zonder ondertoon

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Het was bedoeld zonder ondertoon. 
> 
> Mijn vriendin betaalt niks, maar was benieuwd hoe dat geregeld is. Kan het vast ook ff google-en, maar dacht hier vast antwoord te krijgen.
> 
> Kennis kan namenlijk ook overgedragen worden  
> 
> Dus?
> 
> Groetjes zonder ondertoon*


Je schreef:

_Zeer interessant, en hoe zit dat voor moslims in Nederland? Wat betalen die aan hun grote geestelijke leiders?_ 

Hoe wij zakaat betalen? Heel verschillend. De meeste marokannen (v/d turken, surinamers, enzo daar beschik ik de kennis neit van) schenken de aalmoes meestal aan hun familie in Marokko. Anderen doneren 't aan een goed doel enzo..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Je schreef:
> 
> Zeer interessant, en hoe zit dat voor moslims in Nederland? Wat betalen die aan hun grote geestelijke leiders? 
> 
> Hoe wij zakaat betalen? Heel verschillend. De meeste marokannen (v/d turken, surinamers, enzo daar beschik ik de kennis neit van) schenken de aalmoes meestal aan hun familie in Marokko. Anderen doneren 't aan een goed doel enzo..*


Beste Ibn,

Vindt jij dat geld sturen naar familie in Marokko valt onder zakaat?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Ibn,
> 
> Vindt jij dat geld sturen naar familie in Marokko valt onder zakaat?*


Dit is uitvoerig besproken onder de geleerden. Er bestaat hier - naar mijn weten - geen meningsverschillen. Dus mijn antwoordt is: ja.

Immers Allah zegt (interpretatie):

*As-Sadaqaat (here it means Zakaah) are only for the Fuqaraa (poor), and Al‑Masaakeen (the poor) and those employed to collect (the funds); and to attract the hearts of those who have been inclined (towards Islam); and to free the captives; and for those in debt; and for Allaahs Cause (i.e. for Mujaahidoon  those fighting in a holy battle), and for the wayfarer (a traveller who is cut off from everything); a duty imposed by Allaah. And Allaah is All-Knower, All-Wise* 

[al-Tawbah 9:60] 

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: _Charity given to a poor person is charity, and charity given to a relative is two things: charity and upholding the ties of kinship._  Narrated by al-Nasaai, 2582; classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Nasaai.

Het lijkt me voor de hand liggend dat daarmee - dus in dit geval de familie - de armen bedoeld worden: arme familieleden die moeizaam rond kunnen komen.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geef 't maar toe: je kon het gewoon niet uitleggen, omdat de kennis hiervoor ontbrak.  
> 
> Je zou wat aan je zelfreflectie moeten doen. *


Ongelooflijk! Jij kan of wil het niet snappen omdat jij verstrikt ben in het Moslim denken en gewoon niet logisch kan denken. Ga eens een cursis volgen logisch denken, dan kom je er wel achter.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dit is uitvoerig besproken onder de geleerden. Er bestaat hier - naar mijn weten - geen meningsverschillen. Dus mijn antwoordt is: ja.
> 
> Immers Allah zegt (interpretatie):
> 
> [al-Tawbah 9:60] 
> 
> The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Charity given to a poor person is charity, and charity given to a relative is two things: charity and upholding the ties of kinship.  Narrated by al-Nasaai, 2582; classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Nasaai.
> 
> Het lijkt me voor de hand liggend dat daarmee - dus in dit geval de familie - de armen bedoeld worden: arme familieleden die moeizaam rond kunnen komen.*


Je hebt gelijk. Het staat er. Ik ging van de gedachte uit dat het ondersteunen van je familie geen zuivere vorm van onbaatzuchtige schenking is.
Hoe voel jij dat?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ongelooflijk! Jij kan of wil het niet snappen omdat jij verstrikt ben in het Moslim denken en gewoon niet logisch kan denken. Ga eens een cursis volgen logisch denken, dan kom je er wel achter.*


Het is wat chaotisch verlopen. Blijkbaar zaten we niet in dezelfde golflengte. Laat ik alles op een rijtje zetten:

Met extra beslasting doelde ik op de religieuze belasting. Deze belasting is geen 'staats' belasting. De gastarbeiders-vergelijking kwam opdagen toen jij dit statement maakte:




> Je verdedigt het dus nog steeds, mijn statement was dus juist.
> Overigens als extra belasting voor anders gelovigen juist is waarom zouden we eigenlijk niet bij de moslims beginnen?.


Aangezien ik die 'extra-belasting' als 'religieuze belasting' opnam, maakte ik de vergelijking met gastarbeiders. Zij betalen zowel (S) 'staatsbelasting' als (R) 'religieze belasting'.

Dus: S is Jizyah en R is zakaat.

Toen stelde ik je vraag - want kennelijk kon ik geen artikel noch bron vinden die aangeeft dat de dhimmis een verplichte 'religieuze belasting' moesten betalen - hoe je daarbij komt dat de dhimmis ook zijn eigen soort R betaalden? Jij beschuldigd mij van dat ik zoiets pertinent heb gezegd, hoewel het om een suggestie ging: miscommunicatie.

Oorlam kwam met een duidelijk punt. Hij ageerde dat Jiyzah alleen voor de moslims waren bestemd. Dit bestreed ik door te zeggen dat Jizyah bedoeld was voor bescherming die zij genoten. 

Nu is de hamvraag: wat is er nou onrechtvaardig aan? Jij zegt steeds die 'extra belasting', hoewel tot nu nog heel onduidelijk is of er wel sprake was van 'extra': wat betaalden zij toentertijd nog meer? Ik zei: moslims betalen zakaat, en dat is ook een verplichte belasting. Oorlam heeft daarop gezegd dat zakaat slechts bedoeld was voor moslims. 
Een antwoord is op deze vraag (zoals mijn eerste verklaring) dat Yizyah betaald werd voor hun bescherming. Toen begon jij te mierenneuken en te zeggen, waarom mochten zij niet in het leger komen? Ik gaf je als antwoord 'het gevaar'. Toen beschuldigde je mij dat smoesjes liep te verkopen etc. 

Op zo'n manier komen we er nooit uit. Jij vindt het onrechtvaardig, maar ik niet PUNT.

----------


## Remco

IbnRushd, nog bedankt voor de uitleg. Ik denk dat iedereen nu wel begrijpt hoe dat met die belasting werkt. De wijze waarop jij dat betaalt, is iets wat veel mensen doen(familie steunen). Maar voor mijn gevoel is dat geen belasting, maar gewoon je familie helpen. Maar volgens de Koran zal het wel onder het besprokene vallen. In elk geval is jou mening en uitleg duidelijk, en zou dat voor waarnemert ook duidelijk moeten zijn nu.(al is ze het misschien niet eens).

Tijd voor wat meer luchtigheid  :haha:  

Groetjes

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Je hebt gelijk. Het staat er. Ik ging van de gedachte uit dat het ondersteunen van je familie geen zuivere vorm van onbaatzuchtige schenking is.
> Hoe voel jij dat?*


Ik begrijp je punt. De islam attendeert ook dat elke moslim zijn familie moet onderhouden. Degene die het niet doen, kunnen altijd de zakaat aan hen geven.

Het is natuurlijk goed als de zakaat aan derden wordt gegeven. Het versterkt de saamhorigheid. Daarentegen kun je ook zeggen dat zakaat aan eigen familie schenken de familiebanden verbetert.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *IbnRushd, nog bedankt voor de uitleg. Ik denk dat iedereen nu wel begrijpt hoe dat met die belasting werkt. De wijze waarop jij dat betaalt, is iets wat veel mensen doen(familie steunen). Maar voor mijn gevoel is dat geen belasting, maar gewoon je familie helpen. Maar volgens de Koran zal het wel onder het besprokene vallen. In elk geval is jou mening en uitleg duidelijk, en zou dat voor waarnemert ook duidelijk moeten zijn nu.(al is ze het misschien niet eens).
> 
> Tijd voor wat meer luchtigheid  
> 
> Groetjes*


Yeps, tijd voor wat meer luchtigheid.

Wat betreft die zakaat. Weet dat er veel gierige moslims bestaan die het vertikken om hun familie te onderhouden. Laat het zo zijn dat soms de zakaat toch een waardevolle sleutel is om de deuren van barmhartigheid te openen, en dat hierdoor toch een sterke familieband ontwikkeld wordt.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Yeps, tijd voor wat meer luchtigheid.
> 
> Wat betreft die zakaat. Weet dat er veel gierige moslims bestaan die het vertikken om hun familie te onderhouden. Laat het zo zijn dat soms de zakaat toch een waardevolle sleutel is om de deuren van barmhartigheid te openen, en dat hierdoor toch een sterke familieband ontwikkeld wordt.*


  :duim:  Goed punt.

----------


## Remco

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...77#post2353677

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door lil-master_ 
> *Wie zegt dat dat niet mag dan, generaliseer je niet een beetje?*


 Het is niet toegestaan om de schoonschijnende argumenten die de christenen
verspreiden op het internet of via andere media te lezen, of met hen deel te
nemen aan religieuze discussies en debatten, behalve voor degenen die
hiertoe bevoegd zijn, die bewijs hebben en die weten hoe ze argumenten
kunnen geven. Een aantal geleerden hebben vermeld dat het haraam is om te
kijken in de boeken van de mensen van het boek, behalve voor degenen die een
diepe kennis bezitten, omdat ons bevolen is om noch te geloven noch om niet
te geloven in hetgeen zij ons meedelen over de verhalen die niet aanwezig
zijn in onze religie. Er is geen zekerheid dat de doorsnee persoon die geen
kennis bezit uiteindelijk niet zal eindigen in het geloven van de valsheid
en het verwerpen van de waarheid. Bovendien is de mens zwak en
schoonschijnende argumenten zouden wortel in het hart kunnen schieten en het
zou moeilijk kunnen worden om hiervan af te komen. De volgende fatwa is
uitgevaardigd door de staande comit:
"Een grote hoeveelheid aan verdraaiingen, toevoegingen en verwijderingen is
toegedaan aan de voorgaande goddelijk geopenbaarde geschriften, zoals Allah
heeft vermeld. Daarom is het niet toegestaan voor de moslim om ze te lezen
of te bestuderen, tenzij hij iemand is met een diepe kennis en ernaar
streeft om de verdraaiingen en tegenstrijdigheden daarin te verduidelijken."
(3/311)

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Het is wat chaotisch verlopen. Blijkbaar zaten we niet in dezelfde golflengte. Laat ik alles op een rijtje zetten:


Laat ik ook eens een poging doen.

Allereerst valt het op dat je in deze discussie foute woorden kiest.
Je stelt gastarbeiders gelijk aan Moslims maar dat zijn geheel verschillende begrippen, dat hoef ik toch niet nader aan te duiden ?
Vervolgens schreef je steeds dat gastarbeiders (Moslims dus) extra *belasting*  betalen. Nu is belasting als het over betalen gaat een begrip dat zich beperkt tot een door de overheid (regering) ingestelde heffing. Deze belasting wordt door de overheid met dwang geind. Deze belasting kan en mag niet worden verward met een door anderen ingestelde vrijwillige bijdrage.

Als jij dus schrijft "gastarbeiders betalen extra belasting" is dat gewoon fout en moet de zin veranderd worden in "Moslims geven een vrijwillige bijdrage voor hun geloof."

En daarmee zou de discussie beindigd kunnen worden want Christenen werden (en worden?) in jouw systeem door de Moslimoverheid gedwongen voor een ander geloof belasting te betalen.
Waarom spreek je dan van rechtvaardigheid? Dit is gewoon intolerantie en dwang. Als jij Moslim wilt worden mij best maar leg mij geen dwang op om aan jouw geloof mee te betalen! Als je dit niet snapt weiger je om na te denken.

Nu is mij ook wel bekend dat de Islam een plichten-geloof is,
dat dus de Moslim verplicht is om die bijdrage te geven. Maar hij is toch niet verplicht om moslim te worden?

En hier gaat het dus mis, daar zitten we op twee golflengten. want in jouw visie is iedereen verplicht Moslim te worden en heeft daarom de plicht die bijdrage te geven en dan kan je ook die bijdrage met dwang opleggen aan anders gelovigen. En daarmee zijn we op ons uitgangspunt terug. Want deze hele discussie is begonnen omdat ik stelde dat Mohammed een nieuwe Godsdienst was begonnen. Ik noemde 5 punten waarvan er een was dat het gebruik van geweld (en natuurlijk ook dwang, dwang is principiel hetzelfde als geweld) een nieuw element was in religie. Op de overige punten ging je niet in maar als door een wesp gestoken reageerde je op het geweld, daarvan mocht ik niet spreken.
Nu moeten we bedenken dat Christenen en Joden bij deze dwang van betalen een voorkeursbehandeling  ontvingen. Als het betalen van een "schatting"al een voorkeursbehandeling was, hoe was dan het lot van de atheisten of de veelgodendienaars (door Moslims ongelovigen genoemd). Werden zij , zoals naar ik meen Idris schreef, al vooraf een kopje kleiner gemaakt ? Of werden zij wellicht voor de keus gesteld Moslim worden of sterven? Het lijkt er op dat hij gelijk heeft. Zeker als je de bepaald niet misselijke teksten over ongelovigen in de Koran bekijkt, in elk geval ben jij ook niet vies van dwang en geweld. 



> citaat IbRrushd
> Een land binnenvallen lijkt in eerste instantie verkeerd. Maar zoals ik je al eerder zei: de islam moest intact blijven (A), immers dat is de wil van de Schepper (B). Tevens moest de islam verspreid worden op een goedschikse/bereidwillige manier. Als A in gevaar was ( zie de eerste periode v/h islamitische tijdperk) dan was de vraag hoe lang zij zich konden verdedigen. B was een dubbel reden genoeg om eerst op een fatsoenlijke manier de niet-moslim landen te vragen om te bekeren. Zo niet dan kwaadschiks. En dat kwaad - onder de ogen van de moslims - is beter dan het kwaad die zij in het Hiernamaals krijgen. Maar dat is mijn verklaring.


In elk geval moeten zij slechter behandeld zijn dan de Cristenen en Joden. Aleen al het feit dat de Moslims voor de laatsten een aparte benaming creerden (dhimmis) wijst al op discriminatie.





> Aangezien ik die 'extra-belasting' als 'religieuze belasting' opnam, maakte ik de vergelijking met gastarbeiders. Zij betalen zowel (S) 'staatsbelasting' als (R) 'religieze belasting'.
> 
> Dus: S is Jizyah en R is zakaat.


De R is, zoals ik aantoonde, geen belasting maar een vrijwillige bijdrage, het is alleen een belasting als je onder dwang moslim ben geworden.





> Toen stelde ik je vraag - want kennelijk kon ik geen artikel noch bron vinden die aangeeft dat de dhimmis een verplichte 'religieuze belasting' moesten betalen - hoe je daarbij komt dat de dhimmis ook zijn eigen soort R betaalden? Jij beschuldigd mij van dat ik zoiets pertinent heb gezegd, hoewel het om een suggestie ging: miscommunicatie.


Ik heb alleen een vergelijking getrokken tussen de betalingen die Joden en Christenen voor hun Godsdienst doen en die van de Moslims. Waarom deed ik dat ? Om duidelijk te maken dat de oplegging van een religieuze belasting dwang betekent en intolerant is. Wat is het geval?

In een stad wonen Moslims, Christenen, Joden en ongelovigen (als ze nog niet onder dwang bekeerd waren) De Moslims betalen voor hun Godsdienst, de Christenen en Joden ook voor hun Godsdienst op vrijwillige basis. Wat de ongelovigen zouden moeten betalen als ze nog bestonden weet ik niet. Alleen de Christenen en Joden werden verplicht nog extra te betalen voor een andere Godsdienst of voor hun bezetter terwijl ze al voor hun eigen Godsdienst betaalden. Alleen een Moslim kan dat rechtvaardig vinden. 




> Nu is de hamvraag: wat is er nou onrechtvaardig aan? Jij zegt steeds die 'extra belasting', hoewel tot nu nog heel onduidelijk is of er wel sprake was van 'extra': wat betaalden zij toentertijd nog meer? Ik zei: moslims betalen zakaat, en dat is ook een verplichte belasting. Oorlam heeft daarop gezegd dat zakaat slechts bedoeld was voor moslims. 
> Een antwoord is op deze vraag (zoals mijn eerste verklaring) dat Yizyah betaald werd voor hun bescherming. Toen begon jij te mierenneuken en te zeggen, waarom mochten zij niet in het leger komen? Ik gaf je als antwoord 'het gevaar'. Toen beschuldigde je mij dat smoesjes liep te verkopen etc.


Als je nu nog vraagt wat er onrechtvaardig aan is zou je eens de moeite kunnen nemen om op mijn argumenten in te gaan.

Ik heb aangevoerd dat zelfs de nazi's dat in de oorlog niet deden.
Ik heb op ludieke wijze door middel van een fabel het onrecht aangetoond
Ik heb een parallel getrokken tussen de onbetrouwbaarheid van Moslims vandaag de dag en jouw argument van geen risico lopen
Ik heb heb als voorbeeld gegeven dat iemand die lid is van een vereniging toch niet verlangen kan dat een ander daaraan ook meebetaalt.

*Op al deze argumenten ga je niet in en dan toch volhouden dat je niet overtuigd ben*  

Dan nog een woord over de manier waarop je discusseert geen respect voor een ander, persoonlijke aanvallen als debat handigheidjes sieren je niet maar zijn evengoed een bewijs dat jij een waardig vertegenwoordiger van de Islam ben, namelijk intolerant.
Hoewel ik moet toegeven dat je het nog niet zo bont maakt als Joacim, die begint, als hij geen argumenten meer heeft, wild om zich heen te slaan en schuwt zelfs geen schuttingwoorden.

Wordt vervolgd

----------


## Proselyte

Het vervelende is heb ik gemerkt dat een moslim, wanneer die is klemgeluld, geen strobreed zal toegeven, hooguit zal hij jou beschuldigen van kleine foutjes in je redenering, die geen belang hebben in de discussie, om de zaak weer af te leiden.

Toegeven, is een vorm van zelfvergeving, die naar hogere perpectie kan voeren, want wie geen fouten kan toegeven kan ook niet groeien. 

vandaar de enorme stilstand, en achteruitgang in allerlei aspecten van hun maatschappelijk en sociale leven.

men is eerder bereid vals te spelen, en de waarheid te verdraaiien dan zichzelf aan te passen aan de nieuwe ervaringsfeiten.

----------


## luckybee

Uit een Veda van de Hindoe's heb ik dit verhaal, gevonden, over koning Wikrama, dit verhaal is oer ouwd, lang voor dat de MO culturen, laat staan de islam,bestaan.

http://www.hinduism.co.za/kaabaa.htm

Veel lees plezier is een lang verhaal maar het loont ze te lezen.  :schok:   :schok:

----------


## Proselyte

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Uit een Veda van de Hindoe's heb ik dit verhaal, gevonden, over koning Wikrama, dit verhaal is oer ouwd, lang voor dat de MO culturen, laat staan de islam,bestaan.
> 
> http://www.hinduism.co.za/kaabaa.htm
> 
> Veel lees plezier is een lang verhaal maar het loont het te lezen.  *


tress interessant !

zo zie je maar, (kasten)hindoeisme is ook niet alles.


hier is de illusie en de fantasie er helemaal met de mens vandoor gegaan.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Proselyte_ 
> *Het vervelende is heb ik gemerkt dat een moslim, wanneer die is klemgeluld, geen strobreed zal toegeven, hooguit zal hij jou beschuldigen van kleine foutjes in je redenering, die geen belang hebben in de discussie, om de zaak weer af te leiden.
> 
> Toegeven, is een vorm van zelfvergeving, die naar hogere perpectie kan voeren, want wie geen fouten kan toegeven kan ook niet groeien. 
> 
> vandaar de enorme stilstand, en achteruitgang in allerlei aspecten van hun maatschappelijk en sociale leven.
> 
> men is eerder bereid vals te spelen, en de waarheid te verdraaiien dan zichzelf aan te passen aan de nieuwe ervaringsfeiten.*


Ik vraag mij af: Is dat nu een eigenschap van 'de moslim' (als die al bestaat als uniforme persoon) of is het een Arabisch trekje?

----------


## waarnemert

Als vervolg over mijn evaluatie van de discussie over de religieuze belasting heb ik mij natuurlijk afgevraagd waarom iemand zo'n onhoudbaar standpunt steeds maar blijft verdedigen.
Wel ik denk omdat dat komt omdat "de Moslim" een axioma heeft, een dogma dat luidt : Mohammed heeft alles goed gedaan en dat geldt ook voor zijn volgelingen tot op de dag van vandaag.
Dit als uitgangspunt hebbend ontslaat het je van de plicht om objectief en logisch na te denken, want dat zou er toe kunnen leiden dat je tot een andere conclusie kwam en dus tot de gevolgtrekking kwam dat dit axioma onjuist is. Deze plicht om na te denken is zelfs verboden, dit is ook vastgelegd in wetten, in b.v. Pakistan staat in de grondwet dat belediging ( en dat is natuurlijk een ruim begrip) van de profeet Mohammed de doodstraf verdient, die straf staat ook op afvalligheid van de Islam.
Dat is ook de strekking van het door Luckybee aangehaalde




> Het is niet toegestaan om de schoonschijnende argumenten die de christenen
> verspreiden op het internet of via andere media te lezen, of met hen deel te
> nemen aan religieuze discussies en debatten, behalve voor degenen die
> hiertoe bevoegd zijn, die bewijs hebben en die weten hoe ze argumenten
> kunnen geven. Een aantal geleerden hebben vermeld dat het haraam is om te
> kijken in de boeken van de mensen van het boek, behalve voor degenen die een
> diepe kennis bezitten, omdat ons bevolen is om noch te geloven noch om niet
> te geloven in hetgeen zij ons meedelen over de verhalen die niet aanwezig
> zijn in onze religie. Er is geen zekerheid dat de doorsnee persoon die geen
> ...


Een discussie met als doel de waarheid te vinden is dus eigenlijk niet mogelijk, aangezien dat niet mag.

Daarom kon Joacim ook schrijven : (citaat)

Wij Moslims hebben echter wel wat aan jou omdat je ons thema's levert die ons leren om ons nog efficinter en adequater te kunnen verweren tegen de leugens die over de Islam verteld worden.

Daarom ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen dat bij de discussies met Moslims het van het grootste belang is om tenminste deze voorvraag te stellen, namelijk *zijn jullie bereid om te zoeken naar de waarheid of ga je uit van vorengenoemd axioma?*  

Ik wacht het antwoord af maar verwacht hier niet veel van, gezien het bovengenoemde. 
Dan doet zich de vraag voor of een discussie nog wel zin heeft.
Ik neig er toe om te zeggen "laat ze maar in hun eigen sop gaarkoken" als de Moslims zich niet overal en altijd met anderen bemoeiden, gepaard gaande met intolerantie, dwang en geweld.

Wordt vervolgd

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Als vervolg over mijn evaluatie van de discussie over de religieuze belasting heb ik mij natuurlijk afgevraagd waarom iemand zo'n onhoudbaar standpunt steeds maar blijft verdedigen.
> Wel ik denk omdat dat komt omdat "de Moslim" een axioma heeft, een dogma dat luidt : Mohammed heeft alles goed gedaan en dat geldt ook voor zijn volgelingen tot op de dag van vandaag.
> Dit als uitgangspunt hebbend ontslaat het je van de plicht om objectief en logisch na te denken, want dat zou er toe kunnen leiden dat je tot een andere conclusie kwam en dus tot de gevolgtrekking kwam dat dit axioma onjuist is. Deze plicht om na te denken is zelfs verboden, dit is ook vastgelegd in wetten, in b.v. Pakistan staat in de grondwet dat belediging ( en dat is natuurlijk een ruim begrip) van de profeet Mohammed de doodstraf verdient, die straf staat ook op afvalligheid van de Islam.
> Dat is ook de strekking van het door Luckybee aangehaalde
> 
> 
> 
> Een discussie met als doel de waarheid te vinden is dus eigenlijk niet mogelijk, aangezien dat niet mag.
> ...


 AMEN ik ben het helemaal met je eens. ze discuseren niet ze leggen ons hun geloof op.Daar om hebben vele nederlanders ook de pest , om met ze te gaan discuseren.Om dat het geen discusie is.  :plet:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *AMEN ik ben het helemaal met je eens. ze discuseren niet ze leggen ons hun geloof op.Daar om hebben vele nederlanders ook de pest , om met ze te gaan discuseren.Om dat het geen discusie is. *


Is het ook niet, daarvoor moet je ook een beetje kennis hebben van hetgeen je zegt, niet waar lucky?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Is het ook niet, daarvoor moet je ook een beetje kennis hebben van hetgeen je zegt, niet waar lucky?*


 Noem je jouw verdraaiingen een discusie? en dat van een apologist, niet eens van een moslim?  :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Noem je jouw verdraaiingen een discusie? en dat van een apologist, niet eens van een moslim?  *


Hahahah bekijk jou eigen reactie nu eens oliebol. Iemand met een andere mening verdraaid de zaken. Geen inhoudelijke discussie, niet zoeken naar de waarheid. Die heb jij immers al in pacht. Precies waar je ALLE moslims van beschuldigd.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Hahahah bekijk jou eigen reactie nu eens oliebol. Iemand met een andere mening verdraaid de zaken. Geen inhoudelijke discussie, niet zoeken naar de waarheid. Die heb jij immers al in pacht. Precies waar je ALLE moslims van beschuldigd.*


Om dat je alleen een waarheid kent en dat is de waarheid van Mohamed. en dat weer; is niet mijn waarheid, voor mij ligt de waarheid in de Bijbel. Zwart op wit geschreven, die julie moslims niet eens mag lezen. En zo draaien wij voortdurend om de hete brei.That's life

----------


## waarnemert

Zoals ik in mijn vorige post betoogde heeft de Moslim het axioma Mohammed deed alles goed, ze zijn niet vrij maar zitten als het ware met ketenen vast aan het verleden.
Dat is mijns inziens de redenen dat de vreedzame moslims geen raad weten met de golf van aanslagen door Moslims gepleegd die over de wereld gaat.
Ik breng even in herrinnering (en dat niet om haat te zaaien) waartoe dit leidt; aanslagen in Tsetsjeni, Beslan, Philppijnen, Darfur, Nigeria, Indonesi, Londen, Madrid, New York, Soedan, India, Somali, Egypte, Tunesi. Algerije, Irak, Saudi-Arabi....de lijst zal nog niet eens compleet zijn.
Al enkele malen was op de T.V. te zien dat een getuige verontwaardigd sprak "dit kunnen geen Moslims gedaan hebben." Terwijl dit toch echt door Moslims was gebeurd. Dat toont de verwarring waaraan vreedzame Moslims ten prooi zijn.

Nu is het voor de nabestaanden van de slachtoffers en de gewonden niet interessant of ze door een goede dan wel slechte Moslim slachtoffer geworden zijn, het zal hun worst wezen, deze discussie gaat alleen Moslims aan.

Maar waar het om gaat is dat de aanslagplegers hun rechtvaardiging ontlenen aan de geschriften en het doen van Mohammed (de lachende doder van Mohammed B. is een goed voorbeeld).

Nu mag je volgens IbnRushd niet van geweld spreken. Volgens hem hebben de Syrirs bijna gesmeekt om veroverd te worden. De werkelijke vraag is echter wat deed een Moslimleger buiten de grenzen van het Arabisch schiereiland ? Waren ze daar aangevallen? Bedreigde het Byzantijnse rijk de steden Mekka en Medina. Nee dus. Dit leger was echt niet uitgetrokken om de Islam vreedzaam te verspreiden, dan hadden ze zoals de Christenen wel predikers gestuurd.

Maar voordien was er ook al het een en ander aan geweld gebeurd.
Mohammed voerde 70 veldslagen, overviel karavaans, liet tegenstanders vermoorden en bracht een Joodse stam om zeep.
Deze gebeurtenissen zijn niet opgetekend door vijanden van de Islam maar door Moslims die er trots op waren, ze zagen hierin de kracht van de Islam.

Mijn stelling is dat de Islam de hedendaagse uitingen van Moslimgeweld niet kan veroordelen zonder ook het verleden te herwaarderen.

IbnRushd geeft ergens aan dat we de gebeurtenissen in de toenmalige tijd moeten plaatsen, op zich heeft hij daar gelijk in.

Maar waarom kost het dan zo'n moeite in het licht van de tegenwoordige meningen afstand te nemen van die gebeurtenissen?
Want die meningen zijn geen verwaande westerse gedachten maar een gevolg van het verlichte denken, de rede, beste IbnRushd en daar schort het ook aan in de Islam.

Aangezien het probleem van de Moslimterreur alleen opgelost kan worden door de Islam zie ik het aan de ene kant somber in, aan de andere kant geloof ik nog steeds dat het woord van Jezus Christus "Zij die het zwaard opnemen zullen door het zwaard vergaan" nog steeds opgeld doet zoals het ook steeds in het verleden is gegaan.
Als dus de Islam in zijn totaliteit het zwaard blijft hanteren heeft het geen toekomst.

Wordt niet meer vervolgd.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zoals ik in mijn vorige post betoogde heeft de Moslim het axioma Mohammed deed alles goed, ze zijn niet vrij maar zitten als het ware met ketenen vast aan het verleden.
> Dat is mijns inziens de redenen dat de vreedzame moslims geen raad weten met de golf van aanslagen door Moslims gepleegd die over de wereld gaat.
> Ik breng even in herrinnering (en dat niet om haat te zaaien) waartoe dit leidt; aanslagen in Tsetsjeni, Beslan, Philppijnen, Darfur, Nigeria, Indonesi, Londen, Madrid, New York, Soedan, India, Somali, Egypte, Tunesi. Algerije, Irak, Saudi-Arabi....de lijst zal nog niet eens compleet zijn.
> Al enkele malen was op de T.V. te zien dat een getuige verontwaardigd sprak "dit kunnen geen Moslims gedaan hebben." Terwijl dit toch echt door Moslims was gebeurd. Dat toont de verwarring waaraan vreedzame Moslims ten prooi zijn.
> 
> Nu is het voor de nabestaanden van de slachtoffers en de gewonden niet interessant of ze door een goede dan wel slechte Moslim slachtoffer geworden zijn, het zal hun worst wezen, deze discussie gaat alleen Moslims aan.
> 
> Maar waar het om gaat is dat de aanslagplegers hun rechtvaardiging ontlenen aan de geschriften en het doen van Mohammed (de lachende doder van Mohammed B. is een goed voorbeeld).
> ...


AMEN

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *dat is wat de koran zegt.
> 
> Je kunt hun boeken dus net zo goed als huishoudpapier gebruiken,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stel je nu eens voor dat men in bovenstaande zinnen christen en joden vervangt door moslims en bijbel door koran, 
> ...


Daarom hebben deze geloven ook hun geloofwaardigheid verloren...

Gx4ihsano

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ihsaan4u_ 
> *Daarom hebben deze geloven ook hun geloofwaardigheid verloren...
> 
> Gx4ihsano*


 Een stuk geschiedenis, die wij hier in het westen niet kennen; over de vreedzame islam

http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_bi...alienrule.html

Aan te raden voor iedere Nederlanders het te lezen.

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Een stuk geschiedenis, die wij hier in het westen niet kennen; over de vreedzame islam
> 
> http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_bi...alienrule.html
> 
> Aan te raden voor iedere Nederlanders het te lezen.*


Islam is vreedzaam. IEDER die de richtlijnen van de profeet en de Sharia achterwege laat en zijn "eigen Islam" creeert is afvallig. Dus Niet elke moslim is DAADWERKELIJK een moslim. Er zitten heel veel neppe tussen  :knipoog: 

GX4ihsano

ps: ieder die een "strijd" voert in naam van de islam moet volgens dezelfde islamitische regels beoordeelt worden op zijn daden. Is hij onrechtvaardig.(zoals in jou bron bleek) dan is hij geen echte moslim.

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Vervolg is niet nodig. U raakt de kern van de huidige islam zoals die vooral in het wetsen wordt beleden....Het geloof wat wij in onze mooie cultuur hebben geimporteerd. Een cultuur gebaseerd op recht en universele waarden (christelijk/joods), waar ruimte is voor een ieder die vrijheid wilt.
> 
> Bhoeddisten, Hindoes, Shintoisten, Joden en Christelijken passen zich hier aan. Zelfs satanisten mogen hier een tempel stichten.....Echter, er bestaat een uitzondering op deze toch niet geheel xenofobe uitingen van onze samenleving, te weten: de moslim die een orthodoxe islam aanhangt. Deze vallen eerder bij regel, eerder dan bij uitzondering, wereldwijd uit de boot. 
> 
> En dit moedig ik aan. Een Islam die al in haat is gesticht, kan zich alleen maar verenigen als deze moderner wordt. Anders blijft de Islam ongewenst in de werelddelen waar deze zich NIET met geweld heeft gevestigd.
> 
> De rest van de wereld is niet zo onderdanig als de stammen die namens mohammed zijn veroverd en nu dit kwaad belijden.*



Kijk eerst naar je zelf voordat je naar anderen wijst...

Uitleg op niveau van je hersencapaciteit: In ieder groepering zitten goeierikken en slechterikken....dus ga niet generaliseren. (alsof jij zo'n lieverdje bent  :tong uitsteken: )

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Dat zeg jij? Wat is jouw Islam?
> 
> 
> Staat toch duidelijk in de koran:
> 
> 66) "Gij zult geen ongelovige vrouwen trouwen, tenzij zij het geloof aanvaarden. Een gelovige slavin is beter dan een afgodendienares, ook al behaagt deze u. Ook zult gij geen afgodendienaars trouwen, tenzij zij het geloof omhelzen. Een gelovige slaaf is beter dan een ongelovige, ook al bevalt deze u." [2:221] 
> 67) "Laat de gelovigen niet de ongelovigen tot vrienden nemen in plaats van de gelovigen." [3:28]
> 68) "Gelovigen ! Maakt u geen vrienden behalve in uw eigen gemeenschap." [3:118]
> ...


Hahaha...vanwaar heb je dat.. 

 :tong uitsteken:  over verdraaingen gesproken

De tekst is bewerkt naar eigen interpretatie .. :Smilie: als ik zo behulpzaam mag zijn

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Dit zijn letterlijke koranteksten.............Soerah? Zoek eens op, zou ik zeggen...mohammedaan.*


ik neem 1 voorbeeld eruit:

68) "Gelovigen ! Maakt u geen vrienden behalve in uw eigen gemeenschap." [3:118]

Er staat letterlijk: Gelovigen ! Streef naar broederschap in uw eigen gemeenschap" (volgende citaat) "Gij zult niet vervreemden van anders denkenden" "Ongelovig of Nasrajoen (afvallige gelovigen) leer hen"............. "Zij(ongelovigen)! die eren en respecteren hebben jou eer en rescpect ook verdiend"

bron: Fred leemhuis (2talig koran vertaler)

Joe moet de context lezen....dat maakt balans  :Smilie: 

(Geef mij de bron van jou vertaling!)

Gx4ihsano

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Dit bedoel ik dus....de teksten staan er vrij duidelijk...lees ze eens. Is niks aan te interpreteren in tijdsgeest. Het bestraft alles wat niet "islam"is.
> 
> Die interpretatie kan je wat mij betreft achterwege laten, omdat het er duidelijk genoeg staat. Het predikt haat en bloedvergieten. In tegenstelling tot andere geloven.
> 
> Ik heb zelf Nederlands Recht gestudeerd, en dus kan ik interpreteren en ben ik bekend met interpretatie van teksten. Vanuit de Talmoed, koran en Bijbel heb ik dat ook geleerd ja. Echter deze teksten houden geen ruimte over tot interpretatie. Deze teksten zijn in casu de koranteksten.
> 
> Of jij het je nu bevalt of niet, maar deze teksten druisen tegen alles in waar mijn voorouders voor gevochten hebben en druist tegen de gratie in waarom de islam nu in Nederland is. Vanuit het perspectief dat de islam een geloof is als het jidendom/christendom. Echter komen vele daar nu op terug.......Zowel Joden, als Bhoeddisten, als Christenen en atheisten.*


Waarom ervaar ik de islam die ervaart?????????

Je schetst een doem scenario die ik totaal niet herken. Ik ben een eerlijk mens en een gelovig moslim. Je moet goed naar de context kijken...want soms klink 1 zin heel hard....maar relativeren de andere zinnen.

Ongelovig zijn is FOUT volgens de Islam, maar dat betekent niet dat je ze moet doden of pijn doen. Juist het tegen overgestelde: je moet ze leren om te verbeteren. Nobody is perfect

haat vind ik niet terug in mijn islamitische woordenboek

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Dit bedoel ik dus....de teksten staan er vrij duidelijk...lees ze eens. Is niks aan te interpreteren in tijdsgeest. Het bestraft alles wat niet "islam"is.
> 
> Die interpretatie kan je wat mij betreft achterwege laten, omdat het er duidelijk genoeg staat. Het predikt haat en bloedvergieten. In tegenstelling tot andere geloven.
> 
> Ik heb zelf Nederlands Recht gestudeerd, en dus kan ik interpreteren en ben ik bekend met interpretatie van teksten. Vanuit de Talmoed, koran en Bijbel heb ik dat ook geleerd ja. Echter deze teksten houden geen ruimte over tot interpretatie. Deze teksten zijn in casu de koranteksten.
> 
> Of jij het je nu bevalt of niet, maar deze teksten druisen tegen alles in waar mijn voorouders voor gevochten hebben en druist tegen de gratie in waarom de islam nu in Nederland is. Vanuit het perspectief dat de islam een geloof is als het jidendom/christendom. Echter komen vele daar nu op terug.......Zowel Joden, als Bhoeddisten, als Christenen en atheisten.*


 Beste Von Dutch ik wil hier niet tusen beide komen, maar om je sterkte te wensen.  :haha:   :haha:

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Er is GEEN islamitisch woordenboek. Kijk hoe de islam is opgebouwd. Een pedofiele profeet die tevens veldheer is. Met geweld een cirkel van vertrouwelingen heeft opgebouwd, zelf veldtochten heeft geleid, zelf besliste over leven en dood ipv god....
> 
> 
> Dat is een profeet van het kwaad. Dat jij tussen de regels van haat doorleest dat siert jou. Echter heb ik geleerd in liefde en medemenselijkheid te geloven, zonder laf te zijn. Want ik bestrijd onrect, daarom bestrijd ik waar jij in gelooft. 
> 
> Lees de Koran nog eens, in context, en laat het op je in werken...en pleeg dan een zonde en lees andere geschriften zoals de bijbel.....
> 
> Liefde is herkenbaar, haat ook.
> ...


Niet letterlijk een "woordenboek" maar in gedachten. spreekwoordelijk dus. 

Ik ontrek me aan deze discussie, omdat het niet meer concreet is. Je bent niet eerlijk in je analyse, omdat je de islam op alle fronten wil bestrijden. Gerechtvaardigd of niet. Dat schept geen goeie disscussie sfeer.


Gx4ihsano

ps: ik ben gelovige moslim en leer elke week meer over me geloof...nooit heb ik haat ervaren tegen anders denkenden(ongelovigen) zoals jij die ervaart tegen de islam

----------


## luckybee

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
*



Geplaatst door luckybee 
Beste Von Dutch ik wil hier niet tusen beide komen, maar om je sterkte te wensen.   [/QUOTE


Ja, ik vecht tegen de bierkaai, ik weet het. Ik realiseer me dat, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik buig voor haat en intolerantie.

Onrecht en willekeur, geweld en haat...is van nu, in de praktijk en vanuit de theorie, met de Islam. Daar zal ik tegen strijden......


* Je hebt tenminste een mede strijder. maar ik ga nu TV kijken tot de volgende keer daaaaag

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door VonDutch_ 
> *Jouw islam is niet de islam die in de koran staat. Lees die teksten nog eens....Ze laten GEEN ruimte tot aanpassing. Geen ruimte tot tolerantie.....slechts eenkennigheid wat rest.
> 
> Hoe verklaar je de haat jegens homo's? Tegen democratie? Hoe verklaar je de haat jegens joden? Hoe verklaar je de haar jegens een ieder geloof ter wereld? Overal ter wereld voert de islam strijdt met andersdenkenden....
> 
> 
> Jouw onwetendheid in een geloof dat jij islam noemt, maar een islam die niet bestaat omdat de teksten die niet uitspreken, is treurig.
> 
> Jij maakt er een eigen geloof van. Lees de teksten, zie de praktijk en besef waar de haat vandaan komt. Niet alleen jegens Christenen, ook jegens Joden, Bhoedisten, Hindoes...overal ter wereld.*


hahaha....toppunt van hypocrisie: een ongelovige die een moslim de les leert over zijn eigen geloof haha

je bent niet meer serieus te nemen..je draait door in je obsessie

----------


## IbnRushd

Beste Waarnemert,

Ik heb een aantal grove fouten in mijn uitspraken geworpen. De reden is dat ik geen internet beschik, dus genoodzakelijk ben op school (ben nog een student) te internetten. Dus op school moet ik alles uit mijn blote hoofd doen, wat soms tot misplaatste teksten komt. Hierbij mijn excuses. Ik heb even gesnuffeld in mijn aantekeningen en in boeken en komt tot de volgende conclusies:

Er bestond twee soorten belastingen minus de zakaat:

- Grondbelasting (kharaadj)
- Jizyah

Grondbelasting gold voor iedereen, zowel voor de moslims, atheisten/veelgodenaanbidders als de dhimmis

Jizyah was slechts bedoeld voor de joden, christenen en nog een groep waar de naam even is ontschoten. Zij betaalden een bepaald bedrag per jaar. De armen, monniken, vrouwen, kinderen en invaliden (melaatsen) werden vrijgesteld. Zij kregen daarvoor in de plaats bescherming en vrijstelling in het leger. Mocht het geval zijn dat iemand toch liever mee vocht, dan hoefde hij (want er bestond geen 'zij') *geen* Jizyah te betalen.

Verder heb je aantal punten genoemd betreffende de offensieve oorlogen v/d islam.

Er zijn een aantal verklaringen die ik nu en zo uit mijn hoofd doe.

Ten eerste is de offensieve oorlog ontstaan omdat landen zich vertikten om moslims, die de islam wilden verkondigen, binnen te laten. Aangezien, wij moslims, de islam als waarheid zien moest ieder mens de boodschap horen. Als landen geen moslims binnen wilden laten, dan .. tja... kregen ze met het zwaard te doen. Dus niet de burgers, maar het leger.

Ten tweede: een ander verklaring is dat de islam een relatief nieuw geloof is die tussen twee grote rijken bevond. Nou is het bekend dat de Byzantijnen en Sassaniden met elkaar vochten en dat zij beide met mankrachten en geld kampte. Laat het zo zijn dat een van die twee de oorlog won. Dan was de kans bijzonder groot dat zij de Arabische stammen binnenviel om te plunderen etc. Nu zeggen de orintalisten dat het islamitische Rijk verbreid werd, omdat zowel de Perzen als de Romeinen verzwakt waren. Dus een mooi gelegenheid om gebruik van te maken, vind je niet?

Ten derde: staat het bekend dat toen Syri zich smeekte om de islamitische leger, aangezien zij buitengewoon veel belasting moesten betalen, religieuze vervolgingen (geloof was toen het zorostrianisme) kwamen veelvuldig voor en andere dergelijke problemen. Toen de islam de acceptatie in dank nam, kregen zij gelijk met de Perzen aan de haak. Nou, dan spreken wie neit meer over offensieve veldslagen maar juist van defensief. En bij mijn weten is defensief altijd gerechtvaardigd.

Ten vierde: Er waren landen, zoals Spanje, die de islam om hulp vroeg. Degene die hulp vroeg was ene Julian, een gouverneur van Ceuta). Nu is het bekend dat toen Rodrigos de troon met geweld tot zich nam. En geweld niet afschuwde. Julian vroeg pas hulp toen zijn dochter mishandeld werd door de legers van Rodrigos - in zijn opdracht.

Kleine christelijke gemeenschappen in het Midden-Oosten en Noofd-Afrika, zoals sommige monofystische kerken, begroetten de islamitische 'veroveraars' als bevrijders van het juk van Byzantium en van de rijkskerk.

Ten vijfde: De oorlogen tegen de Perzen en Romeinen gebeurden tijdens de regeringsperiode van Omar ibn Chattab. Nu kan ik vrij simpel zeggen dat dit niet onder de islam valt. Nergens in de Koran of hadith staat expliciet vermeld dat wij moslims landen moeten veroveren of op jacht gaan naar ongelovigen of dergelijke. Slechts staan er verzen betreffende de defensieve zaken, aldus naar mijn weten.

To be continue...

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Beste Waarnemert,
> 
> Ik heb een aantal grove fouten in mijn uitspraken geworpen. De reden is dat ik geen internet beschik, dus genoodzakelijk ben op school (ben nog een student) te internetten. Dus op school moet ik alles uit mijn blote hoofd doen, wat soms tot misplaatste teksten komt. Hierbij mijn excuses. Ik heb even gesnuffeld in mijn aantekeningen en in boeken en komt tot de volgende conclusies:
> 
> Er bestond twee soorten belastingen minus de zakaat:
> 
> - Grondbelasting (kharaadj)
> - Jizyah
> ...


 Dit waren vreedzame thee visites van moslims aan Europa om ze over de waarheid te vertellen niet waar?635 vielen de islamieten het Christelijke Syrie binnen
711 vielen ze het christelijk spanje en portugal binnen
721 vielen ze het christelijke Frankrijk binnen
732 vielen ze Pointiers-Tours aan
827 vielen ze Sicilie binnen
846 vielen ze Ostia aan waarna ze de basiliek van Sint pieter en Sint Paulus in Rome binnen
911 trokken ze Alpen over en gingen naar Zwitserland

Na dit soort tochten van slachtingen, aangevuld met regelmatige plunderingen van de kusten in de Middenlandse zee en het verhandelen van gevangenen op de slavenmarkte in het vreedzame islamitische landen.
Deze plundertochten en veroveringen werden door de kruistochten stopgezet want toen moesten ze zich verdedigen tegen die slechte Europanen. Wij moeten ons nu verontschuldigen en nu hebben wij hun wetenschap gestolen of uitgemoord waanzin, slaat nergens op. Sterker nog de arabische wetenschap is door het steeds sterke wordende islam overbodig geworden, aangezien enkel de kennis van de Koran een status verschaft. Wetenschappers die iets durfde te zeggen dat tegen de Koran inging werden per ommegaande afgemaakt, maar het verhaal is niet ten einde.
Toen de kruistochtenperiode van 200 jaar voorbij was gegaan kwamen die moordzuchtige dieren weer terug.
1356 vielen de Darnanellen, Gallipolis, Macedonie en Servie in, deze moord en rooftochten werden verstoord door de Mongolen die aan hun oorsterlijke grenzen lastig begonnen te worden.
1430 vielen ze Thessaloniki aan
1444 vielen ze de Christelijke Varna onder de voet
1453 belegerde ze Constantinopel, waarna ze Bulgarije en Roemenie Moldavie etc onder devoet liepen, lees maar eens iets over Mohammed II of Soliman de Grote of Khair ed-din of je moet eens lezen hoe Selim de Dronkaard en zijn generaal Lala Mustafa hebben huisgehouden in gruwelheden doe maar eens een google met Bragadino en http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&rl...G=Zoeken&meta=
Zeer leerzaam in gruwelheden van deze vredelievende ideologie. Wink

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dit waren vreedzame thee visites van moslims aan Europa om ze over de waarheid te vertellen niet waar?635 vielen de islamieten het Christelijke Syrie binnen
> 711 vielen ze het christelijk spanje en portugal binnen
> 721 vielen ze het christelijke Frankrijk binnen
> 732 vielen ze Pointiers-Tours aan
> 827 vielen ze Sicilie binnen
> 846 vielen ze Ostia aan waarna ze de basiliek van Sint pieter en Sint Paulus in Rome binnen
> 911 trokken ze Alpen over en gingen naar Zwitserland
> 
> ...


Al bij de eerste zin, ben ik ermee gestopt met lezen. Degenen - wie het ook moge zijn - heeft geen enkel benul v/d islamitische geschiedenis. Ga jij maar lekker googlen.. idioot.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Al bij de eerste zin, ben ik ermee gestopt met lezen. Degenen - wie het ook moge zijn - heeft geen enkel benul v/d islamitische geschiedenis. Ga jij maar lekker googlen.. idioot.*


 Dat zijn jaar getallen van de aanvallen van moslims op Europa, die wij op school hebben geleerd; Poitier, dat kent bijna iedereen;de slacht tegen de mooren (Rolands lied) van Karel Martel,de Koning van de Franken.Die julie terug schopt over de Pyreneen.En daar worden julie doorIsabella van Castillie, weggedonderd , over de straat van Gybraltar terug naar Marokko. Om dat ze een vrouw was, hebben julie zo geschaamt dat julie nooit meer hebben geprobeerd terug te komen.Nu na zo'n lange tijd hebben julie het weer vergeten zo te zien.  :slapen:   :slapen:   :slapen:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat zijn jaar getallen van de aanvallen van moslims op Europa, die wij op school hebben geleerd; Poitier, dat kent bijna iedereen;de slacht tegen de mooren (Rolands lied) van Karel Martel,de Koning van de Franken.Die julie terug schopt over de Pyreneen.En daar worden julie doorIsabella van Castillie, weggedonderd , over de straat van Gybraltar terug naar Marokko. Om dat ze een vrouw was, hebben julie zo geschaamt dat julie nooit meer heben geprobeerd terug te komen.Nu na zo'n lange tijd hebben julie het weer vergeten zo te zien.   *


Waar heb je 't over?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waar heb je 't over?*


't is wat stoer verpakt allemaal, maar 't klopt wel die jaartallen. Wist je dat niet? Tot in frankrijk. En later weer in 1683 met de ottomanen tot aan Wenen in oostenrijk.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waar heb je 't over?*


Over de strijd van de Christenen tegen de aanvallen van de islam.
Vergeet Wenen niet die alleen door de Poolse hulp; ontzet worden kan.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *'t is wat stoer verpakt allemaal, maar 't klopt wel die jaartallen. Wist je dat niet? Tot in frankrijk. En later weer in 1683 met de ottomanen tot aan Wenen in oostenrijk.*


Dat weet ik wel. Alleen is 't her en der wat aangedikt. Zijn aangehaalde artikel heeft geen toegevoegde waarde en schaadt alleen deze topic ermee. Inhoudelijk reageert hij jammergenoeg niet...,dus waar heeft deze gast over?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *'t is wat stoer verpakt allemaal, maar 't klopt wel die jaartallen. Wist je dat niet? Tot in frankrijk. En later weer in 1683 met de ottomanen tot aan Wenen in oostenrijk.*


In 713 werden ze weer van die rivier in Frankrijk terug gejaagd naar Spanje volgens mij, en Ottomanen waren Turken.

Groetjes.

----------


## ihsaan4u

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat zijn jaar getallen van de aanvallen van moslims op Europa, die wij op school hebben geleerd; Poitier, dat kent bijna iedereen;de slacht tegen de mooren (Rolands lied) van Karel Martel,de Koning van de Franken.Die julie terug schopt over de Pyreneen.En daar worden julie doorIsabella van Castillie, weggedonderd , over de straat van Gybraltar terug naar Marokko. Om dat ze een vrouw was, hebben julie zo geschaamt dat julie nooit meer hebben geprobeerd terug te komen.Nu na zo'n lange tijd hebben julie het weer vergeten zo te zien.   *


Moslims staan los van Islam......Dus als een stelletje "moslims" een aanslag pleegt op een creche met 100kinderen. Dan zijn het die zieke zogenaamde moslims die het gedaan hebben. En niet de Islam als geloof.

Ervaar logica  :Smilie: 

Gx4ihsano

ps: Voorbeeld (bron: Aljazeera; Programma:Islamoena) het probleem van sommige moslims is dat ze naar hun belang interpreteren :: Omhelzen kan betekenen liefde/troost OF omhelzen tot ie stikt. 

(Vertaling van arabisch)

----------


## Mhden

Waarom zie je tegenwoordig vooral moslimterroristen het vieze werk doen ??


wat is bv de zin van het expliciet uit naam van allah een markt opblazen in India, wat is daarvan de zin ?

maar bovenal, hoe kan een ontschapen boek met 100 % vermeende waarheid in pacht, zijn gelovers tot zulke verschrikkelijke daden drijven ?

en het zun geen incidenten,

zoals een halve gek die dat een keer doet,

nee, het is georganiseerde Jamija Isamia !!!

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *In 713 werden ze weer van die rivier in Frankrijk terug gejaagd naar Spanje volgens mij, en Ottomanen waren Turken.
> 
> Groetjes.*


Ik dacht dat het om de veroveringsoorlogen van moslims in 't algemeen ging. Maar het gaat dus alleen om die tijdens de arabische expansie? Nou ja, ik lees ook niet alles.

----------


## Proselyte

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Waarom zie je tegenwoordig vooral moslimterroristen het vieze werk doen ??
> 
> 
> wat is bv de zin van het expliciet uit naam van allah een markt opblazen in India, wat is daarvan de zin ?
> 
> maar bovenal, hoe kan een ontschapen boek met 100 % vermeende waarheid in pacht, zijn gelovers tot zulke verschrikkelijke daden drijven ?
> 
> en het zun geen incidenten,
> ...


deze niet te beantwoorden vraag zou ik maar niet meer stellen,
tenzij je geband wil worden.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Al bij de eerste zin, ben ik ermee gestopt met lezen. Degenen - wie het ook moge zijn - heeft geen enkel benul v/d islamitische geschiedenis. Ga jij maar lekker googlen.. idioot.*


 De eerste zinnen bestaat uit jaargetallen en jij ben er al mee gestopt? dan heb je eigenlijk helemaal niets gelezen.Ook haram?  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dit waren vreedzame thee visites van moslims aan Europa om ze over de waarheid te vertellen niet waar?635 vielen de islamieten het Christelijke Syrie binnen
> 711 vielen ze het christelijk spanje en portugal binnen
> 721 vielen ze het christelijke Frankrijk binnen
> 732 vielen ze Pointiers-Tours aan
> 827 vielen ze Sicilie binnen
> 846 vielen ze Ostia aan waarna ze de basiliek van Sint pieter en Sint Paulus in Rome binnen
> 911 trokken ze Alpen over en gingen naar Zwitserland
> 
> ...


Het was fout van de moslims om landen te veroveren na de dood van Mohammed. Dit was niet wat Mohammed onderwezen had en tot die inkeer zijn die moslims later ook gekomen. Netzo fout dat Christenen op kruistocht gingen en hier later ook achter kwamen. 

De leer is soms ongelijk aan de praktijk. Is de leer dan per definitie fout?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Het was fout van de moslims om landen te veroveren na de dood van Mohammed. Dit was niet wat Mohammed onderwezen had en tot die inkeer zijn die moslims later ook gekomen. Netzo fout dat Christenen op kruistocht gingen en hier later ook achter kwamen. 
> 
> De leer is soms ongelijk aan de praktijk. Is de leer dan per definitie fout?*


 


> Het was fout van de moslims om landen te veroveren na de dood van Mohammed. Dit was niet wat Mohammed onderwezen had


 Dat kan jij nu gemakkelijk beweren; maar was het niet zo dat Mohamad aan zijn Beste Mujahieds gezegd heeft de wereld voor Allah te veroveren?wat deze heren Abu Bakr, Omar, Othman, en Ali ook gedaan hebben?Na zijn dood?En het hele Arabische schier eiland ; Joden en Christenen vrij moet houden wat ze tot de dag van vandaag, ook er aan houden?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat kan jij nu gemakkelijk beweren; maar was het niet zo dat Mohamad aan zijn Beste Mujahieds gezegd heeft de wereld voor Allah te veroveren?wat deze heren Abu Bakr, Omar, Othman, en Ali ook gedaan hebben?Na zijn dood?En het hele Arabische schier eiland ; Joden en Christenen vrij moet houden wat ze tot de dag van vandaag, ook er aan houden?*


Laten we de sprookjesboeken weer even bespreken.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Laten we de sprookjesboeken weer even bespreken.*


  Soera 8 vers 39.* En bestrijdt hen totdat er geen vervolging is en de godsdienst geheel voor Allah wordt.* Maar als zij ophouden dan ziet Allah voorzeker hetgeen zij doen.
 Laat je moslim vrienden niet horen dat je dit als een sprookje beschouwd.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik dacht dat het om de veroveringsoorlogen van moslims in 't algemeen ging. Maar het gaat dus alleen om die tijdens de arabische expansie? Nou ja, ik lees ook niet alles.*


Ik weet het, maar de meeste terreuraanslagen worden niet de Turken in de schoenen geschoven volgens mij.


Groetjes.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ik weet het, maar de meeste terreuraanslagen worden niet de Turken in de schoenen geschoven volgens mij.
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Jij ziet een verband tussen de arabische veroveringsoorlogen uit 650-750 en de hedendaagse terreuraanslagen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Jij ziet een verband tussen de arabische veroveringsoorlogen uit 650-750 en de hedendaagse terreuraanslagen?*


Nee, was slechts bedoeld om een en ander uit elkaar te houden.

Groetjes.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Nee, was slechts bedoeld om een en ander uit elkaar te houden.
> 
> Groetjes.*


OK, you lost me.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Het was fout van de moslims om landen te veroveren na de dood van Mohammed. Dit was niet wat Mohammed onderwezen had en tot die inkeer zijn die moslims later ook gekomen. Netzo fout dat Christenen op kruistocht gingen en hier later ook achter kwamen. 
> 
> De leer is soms ongelijk aan de praktijk. Is de leer dan per definitie fout?*


Toen ik die vier verklaringen opschreef had ik al een gevoel van 'onwetendheid' en op rationaliteit gebaseerde geleuter. Echter er staan waarheden in. Desalniettemin heb ik mijn historische boeken herlezen. De werkelijke verklaring waarom zij, moslims, landen 'veroverden' ging als volgt:

Toen Ceasar Publius vermoord werd nam Heraclius de macht over. Hij was ooit de gouverneur van Noord-Afrikaanse continenten. Toen de profeet Mohammed, vrede zij met hem, werd geboren was Nushriwan Sassani de keizer van het 'Perzische' Rijk. En toen Mohammed, vrede zij met hem, de eerste openbaring kreeg was Chosroes (khosrau), de kleinzoon van Nushriwan, de keizer van het Sassanidische/Perzische Rijk.

Door omstandigheden brak een oorlog uit tussen twee aartsrivalen: romeinen en perzen. De Perzen nam Syri over en brak of verwijderde de kruis in bait ul-Maqdis. Dit leidde tot verheuging bij de Qurashieten die net zoals de Perzen ook beelden aanbaden. De moslims daarentegen die duidelijk de kant kozen voor de romeinen, aangezien het christendom dicht bij de islam zat, keken verslagend toe. Op dat moment openbaarde Allah de verzen uit surah Ar-Rum. Daarin wordt aangeven dat de Romeinen binnenkortste keer de overwinning behalen. Zo geschied behaalden zij de voorspelde overwinning. Ook op dat ogenblik won de moslims de veldslag tegen de Qurashieten.

In het jaar 7 AH sloten de perzen en romeinen vrede. Het was tevens hetzelfde jaar toen de Profeet, vrede zij met hem, brieven liet opsturen naar een aantal keizers. Chosroes kreeg die brief in handen in Mada'in. Hij werd zo kwaad dat hij die brief verscheurde en bevel gaf aan zijn gouverneur in Yemen om de Arabische Profeet in Mada'in te brengen. De gouverneur Badhan, zo heette hij, stuurde twee personen om hem op te pakken. De profeet, vrede zij met hem, zei letterlijk: Chosroes, degene die jij als God behandelt, is vermoord door zijn eigen zoon. Toen zij terugkwamen - met lege handen, natuurlijk - kreeg zij het nieuws te horen: chosroes was inderdaad vermoord door zijn eigen zoonlief.

Na veel familiegevecht om de troon werd uiteindelijk Yazdgurd de keizer van Persi. Yazdgurd, een arrogante en hoogmoedige polythest, had zijn zinnen in Arabi gezet. Niets had hij liever de moslims dood zien gaan. Maar tja.. een onmogelijke taak. Want hij kampte nog met familieproblemen die net als aasgieren om de troon vochten. Had Chosroes maar die nette brief maar niet gescheurd.

In tegenstelling met Chosroes behandelde Heraclius de brief v/d profeet, vrede zij met hem, netjes en met respect. Helaas had in je in Medina joden en hypocrieten (moenafiqoen). Zij stuurden constant brieven naar de Perzen en Romeinen om de moslims aan te vallen. Aangezien de Romeinse keizer vrij was van dreigingen, vervulde hij hun 'wensen'.

Ook stuurde de profeet, vrede zij met hem, brieven aan de steden als Busra en Damascus. Maar zij mishandelde en sommige doodde de bezorgers van de profeet, vrede zij met hem. Shurahbil, de sub-leider van Busra was een van degene die een bezorger vermoordde. Leuk om te weten was dat Heraclius bevriend was met Shurahbil Ghassani. Samen met de romeinen bestormde zij Arabia, maar toevalligerwijs was de profeet, vrede zij met hem, op weg met zijn leger naar Tabuk. Dus trokken de romeinen zich terug.

bron: history of islam (deel 1) p. 297-300

Ik maak 't andere keer verder af. Hebben jullie commentaar met bronnen natuurlijk, dan hoor ik 't graag.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> bron: history of islam (deel 1) p. 297-300
> 
> Ik maak 't andere keer verder af.


Kan niet wachten op het volgende deel. Het is erg grappig geschreven.

Beter dan Mel Brook's History of the World, part one.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Kan niet wachten op het volgende deel. Het is erg grappig geschreven.
> 
> Beter dan Mel Brook's History of the World, part one.*


He poes, dont kill the mockingbirds!!!

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Beste Waarnemert,
> 
> Ik heb een aantal grove fouten in mijn uitspraken geworpen. De reden is dat ik geen internet beschik, dus genoodzakelijk ben op school (ben nog een student) te internetten. Dus op school moet ik alles uit mijn blote hoofd doen, wat soms tot misplaatste teksten komt. Hierbij mijn excuses. Ik heb even gesnuffeld in mijn aantekeningen en in boeken en komt tot de volgende conclusies:
> 
> Er bestond twee soorten belastingen minus de zakaat:
> 
> - Grondbelasting (kharaadj)
> - Jizyah
> ...


1) Je gaat weer niet in op mijn argumenten

2) Een _geloof_ hoort geen leger te hebben, alleen het Leger des Heils.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ihsaan4u_ 
> *Moslims staan los van Islam......Dus als een stelletje "moslims" een aanslag pleegt op een creche met 100kinderen. Dan zijn het die zieke zogenaamde moslims die het gedaan hebben. En niet de Islam als geloof.
> 
> Ervaar logica 
> 
> Gx4ihsano
> 
> ps: Voorbeeld (bron: Aljazeera; Programma:Islamoena) het probleem van sommige moslims is dat ze naar hun belang interpreteren :: Omhelzen kan betekenen liefde/troost OF omhelzen tot ie stikt. 
> 
> (Vertaling van arabisch)*


 now leg mij dit maar uit*SAHIH MUSLIM boek 19 (het boek over oorlog en krijgstocht)
19.4292* 
In de eerste dagen van de islam was het nodig om de ongelovigen uit te nodigen om de islam te aanvaarden voordat men hen ontmoette in de strijd. De profeet hield een razzia tegen het volk van de Mustaliq, terwijl die niets vermoedden en hun vee lieten drinken. Hij doodde iedereen die zich verdedigde en nam de anderen gevangen.
Hoofdstuk 9* bij nachtelijke razzia's is het geoorloofd om vrouwen en kinderen te doden mits dat niet opzettelijk gebeurt
**SAHIH MUSLIM boek 19 (het boek over oorlog en krijgstocht)
19.4321
Toen de profeet werd gevraagd over het doden van heidense vrouwen en kinderen bij nachtelijke razzia's zei hij. Het zijn ook heidenen.*

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *now leg mij dit maar uitSAHIH MUSLIM boek 19 (het boek over oorlog en krijgstocht)
> 19.4292 
> In de eerste dagen van de islam was het nodig om de ongelovigen uit te nodigen om de islam te aanvaarden voordat men hen ontmoette in de strijd. De profeet hield een razzia tegen het volk van de Mustaliq, terwijl die niets vermoedden en hun vee lieten drinken. Hij doodde iedereen die zich verdedigde en nam de anderen gevangen.
> Hoofdstuk 9 bij nachtelijke razzia's is het geoorloofd om vrouwen en kinderen te doden mits dat niet opzettelijk gebeurt
> SAHIH MUSLIM boek 19 (het boek over oorlog en krijgstocht)
> 19.4321
> Toen de profeet werd gevraagd over het doden van heidense vrouwen en kinderen bij nachtelijke razzia's zei hij. Het zijn ook heidenen.*



Geloof jij nu echt zelf ook in die hadiets dan, dat je er zo mee schermt?


De groeten.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Geloof jij nu echt zelf ook in die hadiets dan, dat je er zo mee schermt?
> 
> 
> De groeten.*


 Iiiiiiiiiiik ? eigenlijk niet Maar Ibn en Fatima wel ; en deze hadith vertel ons juist dat tegendeel van wat ze ons probeer; aan de neus te binden.Hoe vreedzaam de islam is en vaak met geabrogeerde versen uit de Qoran, die in de moslim wereld nergens ernst wordt genomen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Iiiiiiiiiiik ? eigenlijk niet Maar Ibn en Fatima wel ; en deze hadith vertel ons juist dat tegendeel van wat ze ons probeer; aan de neus te binden.Hoe vreedzaam de islam is en vaak met geabrogeerde versen uit de Qoran, die in de moslim wereld nergens ernst wordt genomen.*


Ik heb Ibn en Fatima nog geen provocerende en haatdragende dingen over nietmoslims horen zeggen. En ook niet dat al die Hadiths letterlijk genomen dienen te worden. Of wel?

gr

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * Zoals ik in mijn vorige post betoogde heeft de Moslim het axioma Mohammed deed alles goed, ze zijn niet vrij maar zitten als het ware met ketenen vast aan het verleden.*


Deze zin moet je even uitleggen. Btw een axioma is in de wiskunde en logica sinds Euclides en Aristoteles een *niet bewezen* , maar als *grondslag aanvaarde stelling* . Nu is het zo dat de daden van de profeet, vrede zij met hem, een onderdeel van het dogma is. Dus geen axioma, maar een credo die zich vestigt in de alomvattende leer.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat is mijns inziens de redenen dat de vreedzame moslims geen raad weten met de golf van aanslagen door Moslims gepleegd die over de wereld gaat. 
> Ik breng even in herrinnering (en dat niet om haat te zaaien) waartoe dit leidt; aanslagen in Tsetsjeni, Beslan, Philppijnen, Darfur, Nigeria, Indonesi, Londen, Madrid, New York, Soedan, India, Somali, Egypte, Tunesi. Algerije, Irak, Saudi-Arabi....de lijst zal nog niet eens compleet zijn.
> Al enkele malen was op de T.V. te zien dat een getuige verontwaardigd sprak "dit kunnen geen Moslims gedaan hebben." Terwijl dit toch echt door Moslims was gebeurd. Dat toont de verwarring waaraan vreedzame Moslims ten prooi zijn.*


Zo kunnen wij - zoals jij graag die voorbeelden ten harte neemt - ook een aantal voorbeelden noemen waarin de christenen ( of 't protestanten of katholieken zijn, doet hier weinig aan toe) aansprakkelijk gesteld kunnen worden over de vele vervolgingen, waaronder de holocaust. Dit kun jij natuurlijk niet goed praten, en dit zul jij natuurlijk verwerpen. Maar toch is het gebeurt, dus harde feiten. Uiteraard ga ik met je mee dat het christendom of Jezus zoiets niet predikeerde, maar dan moet jij ook toestaan dat de werkelijke islam zulke terreuraanslagen niet staaft. Tevens moet ik even opmerken dat dit een zeer zwakke argument is. Een alom bekende verschijnsel binnen het christendom.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Nu is het voor de nabestaanden van de slachtoffers en de gewonden niet interessant of ze door een goede dan wel slechte Moslim slachtoffer geworden zijn, het zal hun worst wezen, deze discussie gaat alleen Moslims aan.*


Ik heb een aantal malen fatwa (uitspraken van geleerde) op dit forum geplaats waarop zij die aanslagen afkeuren, met name zelfmoordaanslagen. Vervolgens moet je beseffen dat in de aanslagen van 11 maart en 7 juli ook moslims zijn gestorven. Helaas rept de media daar geen woord over. 




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Maar waar het om gaat is dat de aanslagplegers hun rechtvaardiging ontlenen aan de geschriften en het doen van Mohammed (de lachende doder van Mohammed B. is een goed voorbeeld).*


Zo zegt men dat Maarten Luthers leer datgene is wat Hitler heeft 'gendoctrineerd'. We blijven maar met elkaar pesten. Nogmaals, er is geen onrechtvaardiging in de islam, evenmin in het christendom. Nu ben ik zowel mijn eigen godsdienst aan 't verdedigen als de jouwe. Je moet je eens schamen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Nu mag je volgens IbnRushd niet van geweld spreken. Volgens hem hebben de Syrirs bijna gesmeekt om veroverd te worden. De werkelijke vraag is echter wat deed een Moslimleger buiten de grenzen van het Arabisch schiereiland ? Waren ze daar aangevallen? Bedreigde het Byzantijnse rijk de steden Mekka en Medina. Nee dus. Dit leger was echt niet uitgetrokken om de Islam vreedzaam te verspreiden, dan hadden ze zoals de Christenen wel predikers gestuurd.*


Wel dus. Bewijs het tegendeel? 
Ik vind 't vrij lastig om met jou in discussie te raken. Het is niet alleen je onkunde van beide godsdiensten (christendom en islam) maar ook je grote vooroordeel jegens andere moslims. Je bezit de capaciteiten niet om gewoon rationeel en breed te denken. Das vervelend.

Degene die een oorlog begon waren de Byzantijnen wel. Zij kwamen met een groot leger richting de islamitische staat. Tja, dat zij daar niemand aantroffen, wil niet zeggen dat je hun intenties recht kan praten. Beide grootmachten hadden de duidelijke indruk dat er potentieel dreiging bestond: een nieuw 'grootmacht'. Ik heb je al een aantal punten genoemd, waarvan de eerste verklaring gewoon fout is, en een aantal andere verklaringen uitleg nodig heeft. Tevens was mijn laatste verklaring fout. Abu Bakr as-Siddiq was de eerste die legers richting het Perzische Rijk trok. Het was gewoon een politiek spelletjes.

Het christendom, met name Fransische Rijk (Karel de Grote) en zijn voorgangers hebben veel landen met geweld ingenomen. Ik begrijp gewoon niet dat je dit wil ontkennen. Ik zou deze discussie gemakkelijk kunnen bendigen door te zeggen, ik keur alle geweld af ook de offensieve oorlogen. Dan staan wij in principe in een rechte lijn. Maar ja, zo hypocriet ben ik ook weer niet.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Maar voordien was er ook al het een en ander aan geweld gebeurd.
> Mohammed voerde 70 veldslagen, overviel karavaans, liet tegenstanders vermoorden en bracht een Joodse stam om zeep.
> Deze gebeurtenissen zijn niet opgetekend door vijanden van de Islam maar door Moslims die er trots op waren, ze zagen hierin de kracht van de Islam.*


Je mist de situatie en de nuances hier. Verder schetst en kleur je een beeld van haat en intolerantie, wat natuurlijk helemaal niet waar is. Ik zou zeggen, lees eens het levensverhaal v/d profeet. 




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Mijn stelling is dat de Islam de hedendaagse uitingen van Moslimgeweld niet kan veroordelen zonder ook het verleden te herwaarderen.
> 
> IbnRushd geeft ergens aan dat we de gebeurtenissen in de toenmalige tijd moeten plaatsen, op zich heeft hij daar gelijk in.
> 
> Maar waarom kost het dan zo'n moeite in het licht van de tegenwoordige meningen afstand te nemen van die gebeurtenissen?
> Want die meningen zijn geen verwaande westerse gedachten maar een gevolg van het verlichte denken, de rede, beste IbnRushd en daar schort het ook aan in de Islam.
> 
> ...


Wat jij nu aan 't doen bent is het geweld van toenterijd geljik stellen met de aanslagen van tegenwoordig. Dat is opzicht al een duidelijk fout die jij met je 'rede' concludeert. 

Het geweld van vroeger is op de juiste plaats, cultuur gezet. Je kunt het 'geweld' van vroeger niet geljikstellen met het geweld van nu. Dat komt mede door de cultuur, de dreiging die toen ontstond, de hulp die werd gevraagd etc. Ik ga je dit niet uitleggen, misschien is er iemand anders die 't beter kan. Of ga eens langs de universiteit in Leiden, en raadpleeg dhr. Koningsveld (islamoloog).

----------


## Remco

Ik vind dat je zaken netjes uitlegt, en probeert zonder ondertoon iemand iets te vertellen.

Heb ik alleen 1 vraagje. Wat vind je van de stelling van deze topic? Die heeft geen ondertoon maar laten we zeggen een ONDERBRUL.

Groetjes Remco

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik heb Ibn en Fatima nog geen provocerende en haatdragende dingen over nietmoslims horen zeggen. En ook niet dat al die Hadiths letterlijk genomen dienen te worden. Of wel?
> 
> gr*


 Wanneer heb ik haatdragend, over ze gesproken? ik heb meestal een Qoran vers geplakt of een text uit de hadith en ze gevraagd wat ze er van denken.Als dat als profocerend door jouw wordt vertaald Tsia dan spijt het me heel erg voor je; maar ik ga er mee verder.vergeet niet dat komt allemaal uit hun heiligegeschriften , die nu nog steeds geldig zijn.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Wanneer heb ik haatdragend, over ze gesproken? ik heb meestal een Qoran vers geplakt of een text uit de hadith en ze gevraagd wat ze er van denken.Als dat als profocerend door jouw wordt vertaald Tsia dan spijt het me heel erg voor je; maar ik ga er mee verder.vergeet niet dat komt allemaal uit hun heiligegeschriften , die nu nog steeds geldig zijn.*


Je hebt inderdaad veel geplakt. Maar als je geinteresseerd bent in hun mening kun je vragen op een respectvolle manier stellen. Niet>kijk daar geloven alle moslims in dus.... Dat noem ik niet echt een dialoog. De toonzetting zal je moeten veranderen als je een serieus gesprek wil.

Groet

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Je hebt inderdaad veel geplakt. Maar als je geinteresseerd bent in hun mening kun je vragen op een respectvolle manier stellen. Niet>kijk daar geloven alle moslims in dus.... Dat noem ik niet echt een dialoog. De toonzetting zal je moeten veranderen als je een serieus gesprek wil.
> 
> Groet*


Je geloofd dus niet dat zij; als goede gelovige moslims er in geloven? Volgens de Qoran moeten ze er in geloven, anders zijn ze geen goede moslims.
Hey Remco twee weekjes zei ik, dan praten wij verder. OK?  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Wanneer heb ik haatdragend, over ze gesproken? ik heb meestal een Qoran vers geplakt of een text uit de hadith en ze gevraagd wat ze er van denken.Als dat als profocerend door jouw wordt vertaald Tsia dan spijt het me heel erg voor je; maar ik ga er mee verder.vergeet niet dat komt allemaal uit hun heiligegeschriften , die nu nog steeds geldig zijn.*


hadith zijn alles behalve heilig
dat je bij voortduren niet weet waar je het over hebt, maakt een gesprek al lastig. dan heb ik het uiteraard nog niet gehad over dat denigerende toontje van je.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *hadith zijn alles behalve heilig
> dat je bij voortduren niet weet waar je het over hebt, maakt een gesprek al lastig. dan heb ik het uiteraard nog niet gehad over dat denigerende toontje van je.*


 Mischien klinkt het denigrerend voor jouw, maar zo is het niet bedoeld. het is mijn normale taal gebruik den ik me.
Als de hadith alles behalve heilig is waar om werdt het dan overal in de moslim wereld gevolgd?Waar om gelden de huwelijks wetten die in de hadiths staan overal in de moslim wereld?Wij weten dat in Marokko, vrouwen gedumpt worden, door ze drie keer te zeggen dat ze verstoten is?Dan staat ze zonder middel op straat,zonder middel of iets dergelijk, haar man is niet eens verplicht allimentatie te betalen; alles volgens de door jouw onheilige hadiths, beslist.

----------


## Ahmadinejad

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Mischien klinkt het denigrerend voor jouw, maar zo is het niet bedoeld. het is mijn normale taal gebruik den ik me.
> Als de hadith alles behalve heilig is waar om werdt het dan overal in de moslim wereld gevolgd?Waar om gelden de huwelijks wetten die in de hadiths staan overal in de moslim wereld?Wij weten dat in Marokko, vrouwen gedumpt worden, door ze drie keer te zeggen dat ze verstoten is?Dan staat ze zonder middel op straat,zonder middel of iets dergelijk, haar man is niet eens verplicht allimentatie te betalen; alles volgens de door jouw onheilige hadiths, beslist.*


Dus dien je dat ook te accepteren, vooral als soennitische moslim, want


hoewel vrouwen gelijkwaardig zijn aan de man, bekleden vrouwen, volgens de laatste profeet, een hele andere plaats dan de man.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Je geloofd dus niet dat zij; als goede gelovige moslims er in geloven? Volgens de Qoran moeten ze er in geloven, anders zijn ze geen goede moslims.
> Hey Remco twee weekjes zei ik, dan praten wij verder. OK?    *


Wat je wil joh. Succes er mee. 

Zag dat je een dialoog gestart bent suc6.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Ja inderdaad maar xenofobie is de Bijbel in het geheel niet vreemd. Zelfs niet in het NT. Lees het volgende:
> 
> Matthus 15-21 en verder
> [21] En weer vertrok Jezus; hij week uit naar het gebied van Tyrus en Sidon. [22] Plotseling klonk de roep van een Kananitische vrouw die uit die streek afkomstig was: Heb medelijden met mij, Heer, Zoon van David! Mijn dochter wordt vreselijk gekweld door een demon. [23] Maar hij keurde haar geen woord waardig. Zijn leerlingen kwamen naar hem toe en vroegen hem dringend: Stuur haar toch weg, anders blijft ze maar achter ons aan schreeuwen. [24] Hij antwoordde: Ik ben alleen gezonden naar de verloren schapen van het volk van Isral. [25] Maar zij kwam dichterbij, wierp zich voor hem neer en zei: Heer, help mij! [26] Hij antwoordde: Het is niet goed om de kinderen hun brood af te nemen en het aan de honden te voeren. [27] Ze zei: Zeker, Heer, maar de honden eten toch de kruimels op die van de tafel van hun baas vallen. [28] Toen antwoordde Jezus haar: U hebt een groot geloof! Wat u verlangt, zal ook gebeuren. En vanaf dat moment was haar dochter genezen. 
> 
> Aardig dat hij deze vrouw helpt maar zijn houding is duidelijk en hij noemt niet-Israelieten hier 'honden'. En alleen omdat zij hem van het nut van 'honden' overtuigd helpt hij haar uiteindelijk toch.*


 De Kananese vrouw
21 En
[15:21] Mark 7:24.
Jezus van daar gaande, vertrok naar de delen van Tyrus en Sidon.
22 En ziet, een Kananese vrouw, uit die landpalen komende, riep tot Hem, zeggende: Heere! Gij Zone Davids, ontferm U mijner! mijn dochter is deerlijk van den duivel bezeten.
23 Doch Hij antwoordde haar niet n woord. En Zijn discipelen, tot Hem komende, baden Hem, zeggende: Laat haar van U; want zij roept ons na.
24 Maar Hij, antwoordende, zeide: Ik
[15:24] Matt 10:6. Hand 13:46.
ben niet gezonden, dan tot de verloren schapen van het huis Israls.*
25 En zij kwam en aanbad Hem, zeggende: Heere, help mij!
26 Doch Hij antwoordde en zeide: Het is niet betamelijk het brood der kinderen te nemen, en den hondekens voor te werpen.
27 En zij zeide: Ja, Heere! doch de hondekens eten ook van de brokjes die er vallen van de tafel van hun heren.
28 Toen antwoordde Jezus, en zeide tot haar: O vrouw! groot is uw geloof; u geschiede, gelijk gij wilt. En haar dochter werd gezond van diezelfde ure.*  Ik heb niet de indruk dat Jesus met de hondekens , de Kanaanieten bedoelde, veel eerder om het geloof van de vrouw , te testen,en de hondekens als een voorbeeld genomen heeft.

----------


## Morosian

Er bestaat in de wetenschap een psychologisch bewezen fenomeen, genaamd cognitieve dissonantie.

Het komt erop neer dat mensen een waarheid die niet overeenkomt met hun waarheid, negeren.

Simpel voorbeeld. Uitvoerig onderzoek heeft bijvoorbeeld aangetoond dat sigarettenjunkies stelselmatig ieder krantenbericht of andere mededeling over de gevaren van het roken negeren.

Als je heel je leven in dienst hebt gesteld van een of ander opperwezen, hoe oprecht open sta je dan nog voor argumenten die suggereren dat je de verkeerde keuze hebt gemaakt?

Daarom zijn dit soort discussies, hoewel interessant, zo zinloos. Iemand die in opperwezen Allah gelooft zal nooit overtuigt raken van de argumenten van iemand die in opperwezen God gelooft. Zeker niet waar het argumentatie betreft die ingrijpende consequenties zou kunnen hebben voor zijn of haar geloofsbeleving. Omgekeerd geldt dit uiteraard ook.

Zelfbescherming heet dat.

Het is grappig om je te realiseren dat er 15 grote wereldgodsdiensten zijn die verschillende opperwezens aanbidden. De kans dat je de juiste God hebt gekozen is dus in het gunstigste geval 1/15, ofwel 6,7%.

Daarbij komt dat mensen geloven in de God waarin hun ouders hun geleerd hebben te geloven. De kinderen van Christenen geloven in God, de kinderen van Moslims geloven in Allah. De keuze voor welke godsdienst je aanhangt wordt dan ook veelal door je omgeving gemaakt, in veel mindere mate door je zelf.

Hoeveel mensen ken je die als Moslim zijn opgevoed en zich bekeren tot het Christendom? Hoeveel Christenen ken je die als Christen zijn opgevoed en zich bekeren tot de Islam? Precies.

Een goede gelovige is blind voor argumenten die zijn geloof kunnen doen wankelen.

Alleen zien wat je wilt zien, alleen horen wat je wilt horen; cognitieve dissonantie.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Mischien klinkt het denigrerend voor jouw, maar zo is het niet bedoeld. het is mijn normale taal gebruik den ik me.
> Als de hadith alles behalve heilig is waar om werdt het dan overal in de moslim wereld gevolgd?Waar om gelden de huwelijks wetten die in de hadiths staan overal in de moslim wereld?Wij weten dat in Marokko, vrouwen gedumpt worden, door ze drie keer te zeggen dat ze verstoten is?Dan staat ze zonder middel op straat,zonder middel of iets dergelijk, haar man is niet eens verplicht allimentatie te betalen; alles volgens de door jouw onheilige hadiths, beslist.*


daarop is het antwoord heel simpel:
de ene hadith is de andere niet
Dat bedoelde ik ook met de hadithwetenschappen. 
De hadith zijn overleveringen die pas vele jaren an de dood van de profeet opgetekend zijn. In die tijd zijn daar mensen geweest die hadith verzameld hebben, onderzoek gedaan hebben en ze vervolgens opgeschreven hebben. Daarom bestaan hadith altijd uit twee delen, het ene deel is de tekst, het andere deel is de overleveringsketen. dat laatste wil zeggen, ali hoorde de profeet ..... zeggen, ali vertelde het aan....., die het vertelde aan.... enzovoort. 
Vervolgens zijn er classificaties aangebracht, zo zijn er hadith die bewaard worden, hoewel ze de classificatie 'onbetrouwbaar' hebben meegekregen. Dit verklaard ook waarom er hadith zijn die elkaar of de Qur'an tegespreken.
Je moet dus een beetje verstand hebben van de hadith om er je oordeel op te kunnen baseren.
De bekenste hadithboeken zijn die van Bukhari en Muslim. maar vergeet niet: ook hier staan hadith in, die Bukhari en Muslim zelf al hebben geclassificeerd als onbetrouwbaar.
Wel betrouwbaar zijn de hadith Qudsi. Dit is een verzameling van 40 hadith die algemene bekendheid geniet. 

Kortom: de hadith zijn een wetenschap op zich waar mensen jaren op studeren. daar komt bij dat veel hadithverzamelingen slecht of helemaal niet vertaald zijn. Anderen zijn slechts gedeeltelijk vertaald. Ook komt het voor dat de tekst wel vertaald word, maar de overleveringsketen niet. 

En evene als opmerking: de man wordt in de Qur'an bevolen zijn vrouw bij scheiding niet de deur uit te zetten als zij dit niet wil EN alimentatie te betalen. Daar konden Europese vrouwen 1400 jaar geleden wel naar fluiten.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *En even als opmerking: de man wordt in de Qur'an bevolen zijn vrouw bij scheiding niet de deur uit te zetten als zij dit niet wil EN alimentatie te betalen. Daar konden Europese vrouwen 1400 jaar geleden wel naar fluiten.*


Het is treffend dat je de vergelijking maakt met het Europa van 1400 jaar geleden. Dat is namelijk precies het probleem. Europa is inmiddels 1400 jaar verder, iets wat veel Islamitische culturen helaas niet kunnen zeggen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Mischien klinkt het denigrerend voor jouw, maar zo is het niet bedoeld. het is mijn normale taal gebruik den ik me.
> Als de hadith alles behalve heilig is waar om werdt het dan overal in de moslim wereld gevolgd?Waar om gelden de huwelijks wetten die in de hadiths staan overal in de moslim wereld?Wij weten dat in Marokko, vrouwen gedumpt worden, door ze drie keer te zeggen dat ze verstoten is?Dan staat ze zonder middel op straat,zonder middel of iets dergelijk, haar man is niet eens verplicht allimentatie te betalen; alles volgens de door jouw onheilige hadiths, beslist.*



Prachtig dat jij zo goed weet dat alle moslims die hadiets bloedserieus nemen toch. 

Voor iemand die wilt voordoen hoe goed bekend hij is met de islam- weet je toch weinig van hun huwelijksrecht. Niet alleen moslimmannen maar ook moslimvrouwen kunnen een scheiding aanvragen, en daarbij blijft dan al haar eigendommen van haar, inclusief de bruidschat. Dit recht hebben de vrouwen in het christelijke huwelijksrecht nog nooit gehad, en tot nog niet zo heel lang geleden konden ze niet eens een burgelijke scheiding aanvragen want voor de uitvinding van de bijstand waren ze volkomen afhankelijk van de allementatie die hun ex dacht te willen betalen, kinderen of niet. Hoe vaak hebben mannen hier niet de uitbetaling van allementatie getraineerd, ondanks dat ze hiermee hun eigen kinderen afschuwelijk te kort deden. Hele brave christenen dus.

Tot voor kort werd vaak door de bijstand zelfs afgezien van het verhalen van die bijstand op die exen omdat de wetgeving daar te gebrekkig op was afgestemd om dit met sukses te doen. Leve de christelijke partijen!


De groeten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Je geloofd dus niet dat zij; als goede gelovige moslims er in geloven? Volgens de Qoran moeten ze er in geloven, anders zijn ze geen goede moslims.
> Hey Remco twee weekjes zei ik, dan praten wij verder. OK?    *




Volgens de bijbel moeten alle christenen er in geloven, het is toch gods woord. Maar doen ze dat ook en gaan ze niet meer naar de kerk omdat ze er geen tijd voor hebben? Of geloven ze niet meer zo in de bijbel?


De groeten.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Er bestaat in de wetenschap een psychologisch bewezen fenomeen, genaamd cognitieve dissonantie.
> 
> Het komt erop neer dat mensen een waarheid die niet overeenkomt met hun waarheid, negeren.
> 
> Simpel voorbeeld. Uitvoerig onderzoek heeft bijvoorbeeld aangetoond dat sigarettenjunkies stelselmatig ieder krantenbericht of andere mededeling over de gevaren van het roken negeren.
> 
> Als je heel je leven in dienst hebt gesteld van een of ander opperwezen, hoe oprecht open sta je dan nog voor argumenten die suggereren dat je de verkeerde keuze hebt gemaakt?
> 
> ...


 OK wat doet Jesus in deze land waar de mensen; honden zijn, zo als jij dat bedoeld, tegen zijn apostelen heeft hij
gezegd ga in de wereld en verkondig de blijde boodschap,ik geloof bij zijn zoektocht naar zijn jongeren in de zee van genezareth geloof ik, toen hij Simon (Petrus) en zijn Broer Andreas ontmoette.
En nu plotzeling meende wat hij zeide; dat de Kanaanieten honden zijn?Lijkt mij niet erg aanneembaar.Ondanks dat ik geen woorden kent zo als cognitive Dissonantie, (Niet harmonische tonen?)weet ik heel goed te kunnen onderscheiden,
Tussen wat wel en wat niet goed voor mij is.Ik vind Allah maar niets, Ook Bhrama , Whishnu en Shiwa is niet mijn keus, perzoonlijk vind ik het Christendom, het beste toleranteste, en liefdesvolste religie die ik kent , Van af het begin geef het de mensen hoop, in tegenstelling tot de andere religies.En dat is voor mij de hoofdzaak.Ondanks de vele wolfen in schapen vel die het Christendom misbruiken en het nog altijd doen.Zo als je ziet ik heb uit meerdere Goden , kunnen uitzoeken.Dus jouw stampot van religies deugt helemaal niet.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Volgens de bijbel moeten alle christenen er in geloven, het is toch gods woord. Maar doen ze dat ook en gaan ze niet meer naar de kerk omdat ze er geen tijd voor hebben? Of geloven ze niet meer zo in de bijbel?*


De Westerse wereld, en daarmee de meeste Christenen, hebben een paar honderd jaar de Verlichting gehad. Sinds die tijd is er een hoop veranderd in het denken van de Westerse wereld. Het heeft er onder andere toe geleid dat Christenen de Bijbel steeds meer zijn gaan zien als een richtlijn gebaseerd op de Tien Geboden, in plaats van een heilige tekst die je letterlijk en klakkeloos moet navolgen. Net als in de Koran staat er in de Bijbel een hoop baarlijke nonsens en prehistorische denkwijzen. Door de scheiding van kerk en staat zijn hebben mensen de vrijheid gekregen om onafhankelijk te leren denken. Veel Westerse gelovigen vinden nu dat je niet slaafs een stokoude tekst hoeft te volgen om een goed mens te zijn. Die arrogantie is gelukkig verdwenen.

Wat misschien ook meespeelt is dat de wereld gebukt gaat onder geweld en narigheid. Het is bepaald geen pretje op deze planeet. Welk opperwezen is zo sadistisch om dit allemaal te laten gebeuren? En moet je die eigenlijk wel willen aanbidden? Wat mij betreft een interessante vraag.

Helaas hebben de Islamitische landen nog geen Verlichting gekend, is er zelden een scheiding tussen kerk en staat en leeft men nog altijd naar de letter van een heel, heel oud boek.

Dat veel Islamitische land zo achter blijven in ontwikkeling is dus niet zo gek. Als je je blik richt op het verleden, dan blijf je ook in het verleden hangen. Hoewel er wel weer mensen zullen zijn die de schuld van die stagnatie in ontwikkeling bij de Westerse landen neerleggen.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> Net als in de Koran staat er in de Bijbel een hoop baarlijke nonsens en prehistorische denkwijzen.


Je verteld dit alsof het een feit is. Licht toe.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Je verteld dit alsof het een feit is. Licht toe.*


Voor mij is het een feit, maar de ervaring leert dat gelovigen erg goed zijn in het rechtpraten wat krom is. 

Wat wil je horen; nonsens uit de Bijbel of nonsens uit de Koran?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *De Westerse wereld, en daarmee de meeste Christenen, hebben een paar honderd jaar de Verlichting gehad. Sinds die tijd is er een hoop veranderd in het denken van de Westerse wereld. Het heeft er onder andere toe geleid dat Christenen de Bijbel steeds meer zijn gaan zien als een richtlijn gebaseerd op de Tien Geboden, in plaats van een heilige tekst die je letterlijk en klakkeloos moet navolgen. Net als in de Koran staat er in de Bijbel een hoop baarlijke nonsens en prehistorische denkwijzen. Door de scheiding van kerk en staat zijn hebben mensen de vrijheid gekregen om onafhankelijk te leren denken. Veel Westerse gelovigen vinden nu dat je niet slaafs een stokoude tekst hoeft te volgen om een goed mens te zijn. Die arrogantie is gelukkig verdwenen.
> 
> Wat misschien ook meespeelt is dat de wereld gebukt gaat onder geweld en narigheid. Het is bepaald geen pretje op deze planeet. Welk opperwezen is zo sadistisch om dit allemaal te laten gebeuren? En moet je die eigenlijk wel willen aanbidden? Wat mij betreft een interessante vraag.
> 
> Helaas hebben de Islamitische landen nog geen Verlichting gekend, is er zelden een scheiding tussen kerk en staat en leeft men nog altijd naar de letter van een heel, heel oud boek.
> 
> Dat veel Islamitische land zo achter blijven in ontwikkeling is dus niet zo gek. Als je je blik richt op het verleden, dan blijf je ook in het verleden hangen. Hoewel er wel weer mensen zullen zijn die de schuld van die stagnatie in ontwikkeling bij de Westerse landen neerleggen.*




Wel m'n beste, hierin heb je volkomen gelijk, maar ook dit heeft z'n redenen. De meeste moslim landen hebben sinds 1250 bijna geen zelfbestuur gekend, maar meestal onderdrukt door vreemde heersers, en alle diktators die er nu zijn-zijn meestal met hulp van het westen aan hun macht geholpen en of nog steeds volop gesteund. Alle koningshuizen in die regio zijn door het westen op hun troon gezet bv. 

Sadam mocht zoveel Iraniers afslachten als hij wilde en kreeg er alle medewerking en gifgas genoeg voor van het westen. Zelfs deed het een oogje dicht toen hij ook zijn eigen onderdanen uitmoordde.


Het westen zit er echt niet op te wachten dat alle regimes, uitgezonderd die in Iran, in het middenoosten vallen, zitten we gelijk zonder olie.

Het is echt hypocriet om door ons hier van de plaatselijke bevolking daar te verwachten, laat staan te eisen, dat zij tot een reflektie van de geschiedenis van hun godsdienst kunnen komen-zolang als dat hun godsdienst door hun machthebbers met onze steun is gekaapt voor politieke doeleinden. Tegen die tijd dat ze daar allemaal kunnen lezen en schrijven, en er werkelijk democratie is, kunnen we daar misschien eens aan gaan denken, maar hopelijk eerder. Laat ons daarbij vooral niet vergeten hoe groot maar amper vijftig jaar geleden de macht van de kerk hier was, ook al is dat nu amper meer voor te stellen.

Laat ons ook vooral niet vergeten hoe groot de macht van de kerk nog steeds is, en daardoor jaarlijks door het geloof in wat zijn leider zegt vele vele duizenden mensen jaarlijks het leven kost, mannen, vrouwen en ook kinderen. En dat zijn geen moslims.



Groetjes.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

vertel eens wat 'nonsens' uit de bijbel

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *vertel eens wat 'nonsens' uit de bijbel*


 Dat wil ik ook graag zien de nonsens uit de bijbel.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :slapen:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *vertel eens wat 'nonsens' uit de bijbel*




Nonsens komt van no sence = geen rede, onzin.

Aangezien de hele schepping en het mysterie van God boven de werkelijkheid van deze wereld uit stijgt, boven rede en kennis staat, is het niet zo moeilijk om iets te vinden van bovennatuurlijke zin.
Hoewel God in de Bijbel de taal van de mensen spreekt zijn er toch wat zaken die boven onze pet gaan.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Het is treffend dat je de vergelijking maakt met het Europa van 1400 jaar geleden. Dat is namelijk precies het probleem. Europa is inmiddels 1400 jaar verder, iets wat veel Islamitische culturen helaas niet kunnen zeggen.*


Het christendom is geen ene bal verder gekomen. de regels worden eenvoudigweg niet meer nageleefd.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Voor mij is het een feit, maar de ervaring leert dat gelovigen erg goed zijn in het rechtpraten wat krom is. 
> 
> Wat wil je horen; nonsens uit de Bijbel of nonsens uit de Koran?*


Laten we alle vormen van nonsens even uisluiten.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Wat kan het mij schelen

wops, gewoon nog een keer:





> Geplaatst door luckybee
> Mischien klinkt het denigrerend voor jouw, maar zo is het niet bedoeld. het is mijn normale taal gebruik den ik me.
> Als de hadith alles behalve heilig is waar om werdt het dan overal in de moslim wereld gevolgd?Waar om gelden de huwelijks wetten die in de hadiths staan overal in de moslim wereld?Wij weten dat in Marokko, vrouwen gedumpt worden, door ze drie keer te zeggen dat ze verstoten is?Dan staat ze zonder middel op straat,zonder middel of iets dergelijk, haar man is niet eens verplicht allimentatie te betalen; alles volgens de door jouw onheilige hadiths, beslist.



daarop is het antwoord heel simpel:
de ene hadith is de andere niet
Dat bedoelde ik ook met de hadithwetenschappen.
De hadith zijn overleveringen die pas vele jaren an de dood van de profeet opgetekend zijn. In die tijd zijn daar mensen geweest die hadith verzameld hebben, onderzoek gedaan hebben en ze vervolgens opgeschreven hebben. Daarom bestaan hadith altijd uit twee delen, het ene deel is de tekst, het andere deel is de overleveringsketen. dat laatste wil zeggen, ali hoorde de profeet ..... zeggen, ali vertelde het aan....., die het vertelde aan.... enzovoort.
Vervolgens zijn er classificaties aangebracht, zo zijn er hadith die bewaard worden, hoewel ze de classificatie 'onbetrouwbaar' hebben meegekregen. Dit verklaard ook waarom er hadith zijn die elkaar of de Qur'an tegespreken.
Je moet dus een beetje verstand hebben van de hadith om er je oordeel op te kunnen baseren.
De bekenste hadithboeken zijn die van Bukhari en Muslim. maar vergeet niet: ook hier staan hadith in, die Bukhari en Muslim zelf al hebben geclassificeerd als onbetrouwbaar.
Wel betrouwbaar zijn de hadith Qudsi. Dit is een verzameling van 40 hadith die algemene bekendheid geniet.

Kortom: de hadith zijn een wetenschap op zich waar mensen jaren op studeren. daar komt bij dat veel hadithverzamelingen slecht of helemaal niet vertaald zijn. Anderen zijn slechts gedeeltelijk vertaald. Ook komt het voor dat de tekst wel vertaald word, maar de overleveringsketen niet.

En evene als opmerking: de man wordt in de Qur'an bevolen zijn vrouw bij scheiding niet de deur uit te zetten als zij dit niet wil EN alimentatie te betalen. Daar konden Europese vrouwen 1400 jaar geleden wel naar fluiten.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nonsens komt van no sence = geen rede, onzin.
> 
> Aangezien de hele schepping en het mysterie van God boven de werkelijkheid van deze wereld uit stijgt, boven rede en kennis staat, is het niet zo moeilijk om iets te vinden van bovennatuurlijke zin.
> Hoewel God in de Bijbel de taal van de mensen spreekt zijn er toch wat zaken die boven onze pet gaan.*


Helemaal mee eens, dat betekent echter niet dat we ons gezond verstand niet mogen gebruiken.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *vertel eens wat 'nonsens' uit de bijbel*


Jammer hoor, zo'n voorspelbare keuze.

Nonsens uit de Bijbel:

-In Genesis staat de God op de eerste dag het licht schiep. Maar de hemellichamen die het licht produceren, zoals onze zon, schiep hij pas op de vierde dag.

-Alle dieren gingen dezelfde dag de ark in.

-God droeg Noah op n klein raampje te maken van 45cm voor ventilatie. De ark was 150 meter lang.

-De bevolking van Israel ging van 70 naar een paar miljoen in een paar honderd jaar.

-De Israelieten hebben 40 jaar nodig om van Egypte naar Canaan te reizen, maar daar had je in die tijd hooguit 10 dagen voor nodig.

-Mozes weet 40 dagen en 40 nachten te overleven zonder voedsel en water.

En dan ben ik nog maar net begonnen. De voorbeelden zijn eindeloos. Ook in de Koran uiteraard.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Het christendom is geen ene bal verder gekomen. de regels worden eenvoudigweg niet meer nageleefd.*


Dat is nou juist waarom het Christendom zoveel verder is gekomen. Van het letterlijk nemen van elk woordje in de Bijbel zijn ze nu gekomen tot het inzicht dat een hoop regels echt niet meer van deze tijd zijn en dat een hoop verhalen symbolisch bedoeld zijn. Door deze ontwikkeling zijn er nu veel minder dogmatische Christenen dan honderd jaar geleden. Het zou goed zijn als de Islam een soortgelijke ontwikkeling zou doormaken. Met liberale gelovigen is het een stuk beter samenleven dan met starre citatengooiers.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens, dat betekent echter niet dat we ons gezond verstand niet mogen gebruiken.*




Correct. Geef me een "nonsens" en ik toon je de sence.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *OK wat doet Jesus in deze land waar de mensen; honden zijn, zo als jij dat bedoeld, tegen zijn apostelen heeft hij
> gezegd ga in de wereld en verkondig de blijde boodschap,ik geloof bij zijn zoektocht naar zijn jongeren in de zee van genezareth geloof ik, toen hij Simon (Petrus) en zijn Broer Andreas ontmoette.
> En nu plotzeling meende wat hij zeide; dat de Kanaanieten honden zijn?Lijkt mij niet erg aanneembaar.Ondanks dat ik geen woorden kent zo als cognitive Dissonantie, (Niet harmonische tonen?)weet ik heel goed te kunnen onderscheiden,
> Tussen wat wel en wat niet goed voor mij is.Ik vind Allah maar niets, Ook Bhrama , Whishnu en Shiwa is niet mijn keus, perzoonlijk vind ik het Christendom, het beste toleranteste, en liefdesvolste religie die ik kent , Van af het begin geef het de mensen hoop, in tegenstelling tot de andere religies.En dat is voor mij de hoofdzaak.Ondanks de vele wolfen in schapen vel die het Christendom misbruiken en het nog altijd doen.Zo als je ziet ik heb uit meerdere Goden , kunnen uitzoeken.Dus jouw stampot van religies deugt helemaal niet.   *




Je bent niet verplicht te kiezen voor het "beste"geloof. Of het meest vreedzame. Misschien is niet geloven wel veel vreedzamer. 


gr

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Dat is nou juist waarom het Christendom zoveel verder is gekomen. Van het letterlijk nemen van elk woordje in de Bijbel zijn ze nu gekomen tot het inzicht dat een hoop regels echt niet meer van deze tijd zijn en dat een hoop verhalen symbolisch bedoeld zijn. Door deze ontwikkeling zijn er nu veel minder dogmatische Christenen dan honderd jaar geleden. Het zou goed zijn als de Islam een soortgelijke ontwikkeling zou doormaken. Met liberale gelovigen is het een stuk beter samenleven dan met starre citatengooiers.*


'Inzicht'?
Ongeloof zul je bedoelen.
Wat jij zegt is een gewoon een leuke babbel die moet goedpraten dat mensen hun eigen regels niet meer naleven. Wat een belanchelijk idee om te denken dat de eeuwiglevende God een boek naar bedenden zend dat slechts 1000 jaar geldig is.
Je kunt het noemen wat je wilt: het is gewoon hooghartigheid, denken dat je beter bent dan God. God kan zeggen wat hij wil (immers de bijbel is Gods woord volgens de Christenen), maar we bepalen zelf wel wat ons daar wel en niet aan bevalt.
Ik snap niet dat je jezelf dan nog Christen noemt. Wees dan reeel en noem jezelf Agnost. En dat is niet tegen jou want zo noem jij jezelf al, maar tegen Christenen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Je bent niet verplicht te kiezen voor het "beste"geloof. Of het meest vreedzame. Misschien is niet geloven wel veel vreedzamer. 
> 
> 
> gr*


 Het meest vreedzame.
Dat geloof ik niet hoe minder mensen geloven, hoe harder de zamenleving wordt. zo veel criminele moorden in ons land hangt zamen met de vermindering van het geloof in de zamenleving.Om dat alle grenzen , die door een geloof wordt beslist, nu gewoon wegvallen.en niets in zijn plaats is gekomen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Het meest vreedzame.
> Dat geloof ik niet hoe minder mensen geloven, hoe harder de zamenleving wordt. zo veel criminele moorden in ons land hangt zamen met de vermindering van het geloof in de zamenleving.Om dat alle grenzen , die door een geloof wordt beslist, nu gewoon wegvallen.en niets in zijn plaats is gekomen.*


Mijn normen en waarden vind ik menslievender als die van jou. Ik hoef ook geen teksten half te volgen of naar deze tijd te interpreteren. Wel geef ik om mensen, en een prettige samenleving. Grenzen worden niet bepaald door geloof, dat heb je zelf in de hand. Het 1 zeggen en het andere doen is meer aan gelovigen besteed, als mensen die humane beslissingen nemen op basis van verstand. Dus zou ik zeggen, veroordeel ook een ongelovige niet tot je er meer van af weet. Ik persoonlijk denk dat ik meer voor mijn medemens(ongeacht geloof) doe dan jij. Kan ik natuurlijk niet zo beoordelen, want dan zal je eerst eens wat van jouw goede daden moeten vertellen.

Groet

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *'Inzicht'?
> Ongeloof zul je bedoelen.
> Wat jij zegt is een gewoon een leuke babbel die moet goedpraten dat mensen hun eigen regels niet meer naleven. Wat een belanchelijk idee om te denken dat de eeuwiglevende God een boek naar bedenden zend dat slechts 1000 jaar geldig is.
> Je kunt het noemen wat je wilt: het is gewoon hooghartigheid, denken dat je beter bent dan God. God kan zeggen wat hij wil (immers de bijbel is Gods woord volgens de Christenen), maar we bepalen zelf wel wat ons daar wel en niet aan bevalt.
> Ik snap niet dat je jezelf dan nog Christen noemt. Wees dan reeel en noem jezelf Agnost. En dat is niet tegen jou want zo noem jij jezelf al, maar tegen Christenen.*


Ik denk niet dat ik beter ben dan God, want ik geloof niet in een God.

Er zijn vijftien grote wereldgodsdiensten. Denken dat jij in de enige ware God gelooft lijkt me pas echt hooghartig.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

Ik geloof in wonderen van God, dat mag je best weten. Ik zal echter je tegenwerpingen met mijn menselijk verstand te benaderen.




> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Jammer hoor, zo'n voorspelbare keuze.
> 
> Nonsens uit de Bijbel:
> 
> -In Genesis staat de God op de eerste dag het licht schiep. Maar de hemellichamen die het licht produceren, zoals onze zon, schiep hij pas op de vierde dag.*


*

Zijn de hemellichamen de enige mogelijke opties voor licht voor jou? Je zult het wel donker hebben s'avonds. Ga eerst maar eens op onderzoek uit wat licht natuurkundig bekeken is.





-Alle dieren gingen dezelfde dag de ark in.


Kleine correctie, zeven dagen, te lezen in Genesis 7.





-God droeg Noah op n klein raampje te maken van 45cm voor ventilatie. De ark was 150 meter lang.


Je moet er een lichtopening in aanbrengen en aan de bovenkant n el openlaten;

Uiteraard is dit onderwerp onderzocht door zeer veel wetenschappers. Bekend is dat dit de grootste boot moet zijn geweest tot laat in de 19e eeuw. Verondersteld dat er twee openingen zijn waar lucht door naar binnen kan komen is dit nog weinig, afhankelijk van hoe groot de luchtopening was. Veel technische details worden echter niet gegeven. Een mogelijkheid is dat de dieren in een soort sluimering of winterslaap vallen bij te weinig zuurstof. Feit is wel dat wetenschappelijk gezien niet aangetoond kan worden dat het om een mythe of fabeltje gaat, de boot was groot genoeg om alle dieren te herbergen en er waren voldoende mensen aanwezig om ze te verzorgen.





-De bevolking van Israel ging van 70 naar een paar miljoen in een paar honderd jaar.


Kun je me citeren waar ik dit kan vinden?






-De Israelieten hebben 40 jaar nodig om van Egypte naar Canaan te reizen, maar daar had je in die tijd hooguit 10 dagen voor nodig.


Uiteraard kun je het veel sneller doen. Ze mochten het echter niet sneller doen. Als je alles leest dan weet je dat God het volk strafte door ze veertig jaar lang door de woestijn te laten dolen als straf voor hun wandaden. Meer details kun je lezen in Numeri 14. 





-Mozes weet 40 dagen en 40 nachten te overleven zonder voedsel en water.


40 dagen zonder voedsel is mogelijk, zonder water menselijkerwijs niet. Hier is werkelijk ingrijpen van bovenaf nodig geweest. A miracle.





En dan ben ik nog maar net begonnen. De voorbeelden zijn eindeloos. Ook in de Koran uiteraard.


*Zou je niet eens beginnen met te stellen dat dingen jou inziens onmogelijk zijn? Je brengt dingen alsof ze feiten zijn, vergeet niet dat je uit een zaadcel en een eicel ontstaan bent en 9 maand in je moeder hebt doorgebracht. Het grootste wonder ben jezelf en kijk nu eens hoe sceptisch je bent tegenover 'wonderen'.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Mijn normen en waarden vind ik menslievender als die van jou. Ik hoef ook geen teksten half te volgen of naar deze tijd te interpreteren. Wel geef ik om mensen, en een prettige samenleving. Grenzen worden niet bepaald door geloof, dat heb je zelf in de hand. Het 1 zeggen en het andere doen is meer aan gelovigen besteed, als mensen die humane beslissingen nemen op basis van verstand. Dus zou ik zeggen, veroordeel ook een ongelovige niet tot je er meer van af weet. Ik persoonlijk denk dat ik meer voor mijn medemens(ongeacht geloof) doe dan jij. Kan ik natuurlijk niet zo beoordelen, want dan zal je eerst eens wat van jouw goede daden moeten vertellen.
> 
> Groet*


 Ja zo lang jouw niets gebeurd , is de wereld om je heen voor jouw worst, zo te zien. dat jouw vrienden andere lands genoten van je terroriseert dat gaat je niets aan.Ik plak iedere keer weer versen uit Qoran en Hadith, om je het verschil te laten zien, tussen hun heilige boeken en de onze.Maar aan jouw is het , nat als parels aan de zweinen te besteden.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ja zo lang jouw niets gebeurd , is de wereld om je heen voor jouw worst, zo te zien. dat jouw vrienden andere lands genoten van je terroriseert dat gaat je niets aan.Ik plak iedere keer weer versen uit Qoran en Hadith, om je het verschil te laten zien, tussen hun heilige boeken en de onze.Maar aan jouw is het , nat als parels aan de zweinen te besteden.*


De wereld om mij heen is zeker geen worst. Ik kan ook de relatie niet leggen tuusen jouw geweldige geloof en betrokkenheid met de wereld. Ik denk eerder dat jouw manier van geloven niet bijdraagt aan het verbeteren van de wereld. Ik proef weer haat uit je woorden, maar droom lekker verder zou ik zo zeggen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *De wereld om mij heen is zeker geen worst. Ik kan ook de relatie niet leggen tuusen jouw geweldige geloof en betrokkenheid met de wereld. Ik denk eerder dat jouw manier van geloven niet bijdraagt aan het verbeteren van de wereld. Ik proef weer haat uit je woorden, maar droom lekker verder zou ik zo zeggen.*


 


> Ik proef weer haat uit je woorden, maar droom lekker verder zou ik zo zeggen


 Haat en lekker dromen? dat gaat niet zamen; je kan niet leker dromen als je haat. aangezien ik altijd lekker droom, haat ik niemand. de haat die je hoort, hoor je van jouw grote vrienden.ze zijn zo geindoctrineerd.Waarschijnlijk ook jij.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Haat en lekker dromen? dat gaat niet zamen; je kan niet leker dromen als je haat. aangezien ikaltijd lekker droom, hat ik niet. de haat die je hoort, hoor je van jouw grote vrienden.ze zijn zo geindoctrineerd.Waarschijnlijk ook jij.*


Misschien droom jij van haat, en sommige mensen vinden dat lekker. Ben jij er zeker 1 van. En als er iemand als een eenzijdig geinformeerd persoon overkomt ben jij dat. Neem die uitnodiging aan op die andere topic. Kun je tijdens een vreedzaam etentje mensen leren kennen voor je ze veroordeelt.

Suc6

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Misschien droom jij van haat, en sommige mensen vinden dat lekker. Ben jij er zeker 1 van. En als er iemand als een eenzijdig geinformeerd persoon overkomt ben jij dat. Neem die uitnodiging aan op die andere topic. Kun je tijdens een vreedzaam etentje mensen leren kennen voor je ze veroordeelt.
> 
> Suc6*


 Ik denk aan Pim Fortuyn; en ik denk aan Theo van Gogh; en besloot toch; om niet er aan mee te doen dank je.  :lol:   :lol:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik denk aan Pim Fortuyn; en ik denk aan Theo van Gogh; en besloot toch; om niet er aan mee te doen dank je.  *


Weer onzin. Die hebben er niets mee van doen. Jij kan net zogoed bij de efteling gaan staan met je mond open. Papier hier. Komt er tenminste wat zinnigs uit.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Weer onzin. Die hebben er niets mee van doen. Jij kan net zogoed bij de efteling gaan staan met je mond open. Papier hier. Komt er tenminste wat zinnigs uit.*


 Onzin? de ene is door een linke idioot om zeep gebracht de andere door een moslim idioot. Nee dank je.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Onzin? de ene is door een linke idioot om zeep gebracht de andere door een moslim idioot. Nee dank je.*


Ja, en wat heeft een linke idioot met moslims te maken? En met een etentje waar je angst voor hebt?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ja, en wat heeft een linke idioot met moslims te maken? En met een etentje waar je angst voor hebt?*


 Een linke idioot is een nuttige idioot voor moslims, wij weten het van Stalin maar origineel komt deze uitdrukking van de moslims.Stalin heeft hetalleen overgenomen. Stalin was Georgier, en kent de islam als zijn broekzakje.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Een linke idioot is een nuttige idioot voor moslims, wij weten het van Stalin maar origineel komt deze uitdrukking van de moslims.Stalin heeft hetalleen overgenomen. Stalin was Georgier, en kent de islam als zijn broekzakje.   *


Je bedenkt elke weer iets om je haat te legitimeren. Maar echt , ik lig (en velen met mij) elke keer weer in een deuk als jij vergelijkingen trekt. Maar geef eens antwoord. Zit je nog op school?

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Je bedenkt elke weer iets om je haat te legitimeren. Maar echt , ik lig (en velen met mij) elke keer weer in een deuk als jij vergelijkingen trekt. Maar geef eens antwoord. Zit je nog op school?*


Iemand die zo met citaten strooit en geen Moslim is, moet bijna wel een Jehova's Getuige zijn.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> Deze zin moet je even uitleggen. Btw een axioma is in de wiskunde en logica sinds Euclides en Aristoteles een *niet bewezen* , maar als *grondslag aanvaarde stelling* . Nu is het zo dat de daden van de profeet, vrede zij met hem, een onderdeel van het dogma is. Dus geen axioma, maar een credo die zich vestigt in de alomvattende leer.


Dit is een leuk woordspelletje. Waar het om gaat is dat je vast zit aan het verleden of je dit nu axioma, dogma of credo noemt maakt niets uit. Je kunt niet anders denken, je mag niets anders denken. Als dat niet zo is, weerleg dat dan.




> Zo kunnen wij - zoals jij graag die voorbeelden ten harte neemt - ook een aantal voorbeelden noemen waarin de christenen ( of 't protestanten of katholieken zijn, doet hier weinig aan toe) aansprakkelijk gesteld kunnen worden over de vele vervolgingen, waaronder de holocaust. Dit kun jij natuurlijk niet goed praten, en dit zul jij natuurlijk verwerpen. Maar toch is het gebeurt, dus harde feiten. Uiteraard ga ik met je mee dat het christendom of Jezus zoiets niet predikeerde, maar dan moet jij ook toestaan dat de werkelijke islam zulke terreuraanslagen niet staaft. Tevens moet ik even opmerken dat dit een zeer zwakke argument is. Een alom bekende verschijnsel binnen het christendom.


De holocaust was een fascistische diktatoriale racistische genocide.
Dit is een weerwoord van het kaliber "jullie deden het lekker ook".
Afgezien daarvan, de vergelijking gaat volkomen mank. De pogroms tegen Joden werden gedaan vanuit een misplaatste wraak tegen de z.g. moordenaars van Jezus Christus terwijl men vergat dat Jezus zelf Jood was. Mogelijk was ook broodnijd het geval. Dus geen terorristische aanslagen om het geloof te verbreiden.
Maar ook de schaal is niet te vergelijken. Pogroms vonden van tijd tot tijd plaats gedurende meerdere eeuwen en in beperkte gebieden. Het huidige Moslim terrorisme is wereldwijd en vindt gelijktijdig plaats. Ik heb er nog niet eerder aan gedacht maar je begint te denken aan een wereldwijde beweging. 




> Ik heb een aantal malen fatwa (uitspraken van geleerde) op dit forum geplaats waarop zij die aanslagen afkeuren, met name zelfmoordaanslagen. Vervolgens moet je beseffen dat in de aanslagen van 11 maart en 7 juli ook moslims zijn gestorven. Helaas rept de media daar geen woord over.


Evengoed zijn er vele uitspraken van Moslimgeleerden die het tegendeel beweren. Op www.pmw.org.il kun je een video vinden waarin het voor Moslims een plicht wordt geacht een zelfmoordaanslag te plegen en er 72 maagden en het paradijs als beloning in het vooruitzicht wordt gesteld.
Dat de media daarover niet reppen is onzin, neem de laatste aanslag in Jordani, in mijn krant wordt aangegeven dat er wellicht 4 buitenlanders slachtoffer zijn en veel meer Jordanirs. Het is hier niet de gewoonte om de godsdienst aan te geven maar je mag veronderstellen dat die Jordanirs Moslim zijn. Bij alle aanslagen in Irak worden meestal niet de Amerikanen geteld maar wel de Irakezen. Het lijkt erop dat in Irak meer Moslims gedood zijn door Moslims dan door Amerikanen.





> Zo zegt men dat Maarten Luthers leer datgene is wat Hitler heeft 'gendoctrineerd'. We blijven maar met elkaar pesten. Nogmaals, er is geen onrechtvaardiging in de islam, evenmin in het christendom. Nu ben ik zowel mijn eigen godsdienst aan 't verdedigen als de jouwe. Je moet je eens schamen.


Ja volgens een ander kwam het omdat Hitler als kind door een Joods jongetje gepest werd. Er wordt ook verteld dat Luther boerde en scheten liet. Maar hetgeen door mij te berde is gebracht is geen pesten maar een goedbedoelde poging om een verklaring en uitweg te vinden uit de golf van Islamgeweld. 





> Wel dus. Bewijs het tegendeel? 
> Ik vind 't vrij lastig om met jou in discussie te raken. Het is niet alleen je onkunde van beide godsdiensten (christendom en islam) maar ook je grote vooroordeel jegens andere moslims. Je bezit de capaciteiten niet om gewoon rationeel en breed te denken. Das vervelend.


Hier begin je dus weer arrogant te worden, leer nou eens van mij dat een vredelievende Moslim gewoon niet arrogant _mag_ worden.




> Degene die een oorlog begon waren de Byzantijnen wel. Zij kwamen met een groot leger richting de islamitische staat. Tja, dat zij daar niemand aantroffen, wil niet zeggen dat je hun intenties recht kan praten. Beide grootmachten hadden de duidelijke indruk dat er potentieel dreiging bestond: een nieuw 'grootmacht'. Ik heb je al een aantal punten genoemd, waarvan de eerste verklaring gewoon fout is, en een aantal andere verklaringen uitleg nodig heeft. Tevens was mijn laatste verklaring fout. Abu Bakr as-Siddiq was de eerste die legers richting het Perzische Rijk trok. Het was gewoon een politiek spelletjes.


Merkwaardig dat ik een heel ander verhaal ken. Ik zal een zo klein mogelijk stuk citeren uit "de geschiedenis van het heilig land" van Michael Avi-Yonah.

"Ondanks dat (de beperkte vrijheid van Joden en Christenen) sloop het idee van een heilige oorlog in Mohammeds preken....... Het werd in de praktijk gebracht in de strijd tegen de joodse stammen en in de aanvallen op Arabieren in de buurt van Medina. Onvermijdelijk was het dat de strijdkrachten van de Islam zich vroeg of laat naar het noorden zouden richten, naar Syri dat de Moslims door hun handelsreizen het best kenden. In 629, nog voor de verovering van Mekka vond de eerste inval in Syri plaats......Ongeveer een jaar na de verovering van Mekka.....ondernam de profeet een tweede poging zijn invloed in noordelijke richting uit te breiden".
Ik geef hier even weer wat er verder staat, overgave van Taboek (schatting betalen) verdrag met Eilat (schatting betalen). Na de dood van Mohammed stopte de aanval eerst maar in 633 riep Aboe Bekr krijgers op voor een aanval op Syri en Irak.
Interessant is de wijze waarop Aboe Bekr de manschappen moed insprak. Hij wees op de geneugten die ze zouden ontvangen als ze sneuvelden, heiligen worden en de poorten van het paradijs binnengaan. Degenen die het overleefden werd gewezen op de grote buit die te behalen was. Vergelijk dat eens met de video die ik hiervoor vermelde dan is er nog niets veranderd.
Ik kan hieruit en de andere zaken die ik aanduidde geen andere conclusie trekken dat het moeilijk is aan te tonen dat de Islam altijd vredelievend is geweest en deze godsdienst niet met geweld heeft verspreid.





> Het christendom, met name Fransische Rijk (Karel de Grote) en zijn voorgangers hebben veel landen met geweld ingenomen. Ik begrijp gewoon niet dat je dit wil ontkennen. Ik zou deze discussie gemakkelijk kunnen bendigen door te zeggen, ik keur alle geweld af ook de offensieve oorlogen. Dan staan wij in principe in een rechte lijn. Maar ja, zo hypocriet ben ik ook weer niet.


Hier verward je weer oorlogen gevoerd met imperialistische motieven met een strijd die vanuit een godsdienst wordt gevoerd. Hetzelfde doen de Moslims die voortdurend spreken over kruisvaarders, bv over de Amerikaanse inval in Irak. De Amerikanen zijn Irak binnengevallen om een dictator te verjagen of zo je wilt uit imperialisme _maar niet om het Christendom te verspreiden_. Dat blijkt wel uit het feit dat de Christenen in Irak het nu slechter hebben dan onder Saddam.





> Je mist de situatie en de nuances hier. Verder schetst en kleur je een beeld van haat en intolerantie, wat natuurlijk helemaal niet waar is. Ik zou zeggen, lees eens het levensverhaal v/d profeet.


Tja wat moet ik daar mee? Ik dacht dat iedereen (behalve veel Moslims ) wel weten dat het met Mohammed niet alles goud is wat er blinkt.




> Wat jij nu aan 't doen bent is het geweld van toenterijd geljik stellen met de aanslagen van tegenwoordig. Dat is opzicht al een duidelijk fout die jij met je 'rede' concludeert.


Ja dat klopt wel aardig, als jij niet vastzat aan het axioma/dogma/grondbeginsel dat alles wat Mohammed gedaan heeft goed is zou je inzien dat er vele parallellen zijn tussen toen en nu.
Maar nu ben je wel verplicht om alle slechte dingen van Moslims weg te masseren. Daarmee komen we geen steek verder, dat poogde ik aan te geven.




> Het geweld van vroeger is op de juiste plaats, cultuur gezet. Je kunt het 'geweld' van vroeger niet geljikstellen met het geweld van nu. Dat komt mede door de cultuur, de dreiging die toen ontstond, de hulp die werd gevraagd etc. Ik ga je dit niet uitleggen, misschien is er iemand anders die 't beter kan.


Datr hoef je mij niet uit te leggen, dat ben ik voor het grootste deel met je eens maar erken dan tenminste dat het fout was.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Je bedenkt elke weer iets om je haat te legitimeren. Maar echt , ik lig (en velen met mij) elke keer weer in een deuk als jij vergelijkingen trekt. Maar geef eens antwoord. Zit je nog op school?*


 Een bericht uit frankrijk

*Dit 11 november 2005 eveneens zou de roeping hebben om historisch te worden. Op het moment dat de Djihad in Frankrijk, ondanks de pogingen tot verzwijging van de pers van bezigheid streng optreedt, op het moment dat de Fransen van hun wijken door racaille van afro-maghrbine oorsprong worden verjaagd, wordt de verwijzing naar het Vaderland bijna klandestien, verboden, verboten of haram volgens het tijdperk.

De mishandelingen, de vernederingen, het geweld ondergaan door de Fransen zijn slechter dan deze ondergaan door het leger van de vorige bezigheid, want zij worden gedood en hun slachtoffers worden, vernederd en niet door hun landgenoten, door verbod van Staat ondersteund. De oorlog wordt openlijk in Frankrijk en de Fransen verklaard, door verantwoordelijk te stellen niet alleen hun goederen en hun personen, maar direct aan elk symbool van de Staat of Frankrijk : politie, brandweerlieden, scholen. Tot de ambulances en de gehandicapten, wat de Duitsers niet zich hadden geamuseerd om per plezier te branden. Libanees deelde mede dat het aantal auto's die in Frankrijk worden gebrand, tot nu toe die van de auto's overschreed die gedurende de hele oorlog van Libanon worden gebrand. Twee kerken en een synagoge werden door racailles in brand gestoken : de pers verborg het zich van een lacrymo ontroerend die aan enkele meters moskeen is gevallen. De fanatieke moslims hadden nochtans aan de vriendelijke camera's stukken getoond die vermeend in de moskee, leugen worden gevonden of die takia door hun "godsdienst " worden aanbevolen.

meutiers schreeuwden " Allah u Akbar " ? De media legden ons uit dat zij meer broederschap en een gelijkheid wilden ! Men moest op buitenlandse televisies gaan om over niet gecensureerde beelden te beschikken.

meutiers brandden de scholen ? De media legden ons uit dat zij slechts streefden om zich in te lichten en werk te vinden !

Racailles brulden aan lengte van teksten van rap hun ingewandshaat van Frankrijk ? De media legden ons uit dat zij slechts wilden zich integreren !

Racailles lynchten vaders van families, terroriseerden gehele wijken door hun hun eigen op te leggen bedekken-vuur ? De media legden ons uit dat zij slachtoffers van gebrek aan naleving waren.

Zelfs onder de Duitse bezigheid hadden de media niet gedurft zo ver in de medewerking en de verzwijging en de censuur te gaan. Het Franse volk musel sinds decennia waar het hem verboden is het woord immigratie uit te spreken, om over de wetten gezegd "van het recht van de bodem" te discussiren (recht weergeven om de bodem te bezetten en te rotten) en om te zeggen die de leer van de schade Mahomet is.

Het was verboden het gedrag van racaille te zeggen, en plotseling, heeft iedereen het onder de ogen ! Het was verboden te zeggen welke voornemens waren deze van islamistes, en plotseling worden ze onmogelijk om te verbergen. Het was verboden de nauwe samenwerking tussen Chirac en islamistes te onderstrepen, en zijn onmacht om zich hun te verzetten een minimum, en plotselinge dat wordt duidelijk aan iedereen. Mensen onder het meest gematigd ontdekken plotseling de omvang van de schade van deze immigratie die men niet meer als een kans voor Frankrijk kan beschrijven, maar zoals de grootste ramp slechts heeft zij ooit gekend.

Zal er een nieuwe Weerstand, in deze oorlog zijn die islamistes en racaille in Frankrijk hebben verklaard ? Zullen er nieuwe soldaten, zelfs zijn als zullen zij vandaag in vijanden in hun eigen land, worden behandeld en zij overwinnend zijn ?

De participatie aan de herdenkingen van dit 11 november bekleedt een bijzonder aspect. De trouw aan de Vlag, de te wijten eer aan de Soldaten die de indringer hebben verjaagd zullen in hem het symbool van het verlangen van een Volk dragen om te blijven leven.

Sommige die door stipendis roerstaven worden geleid, soms ambtenaren, loeiden gisteren " wij zijn iedereen kinderen van immigranten ". Kunnen hun antwoorden " wij zijn iedereen Franse kinderen van Soldaten tegen de invasie ".

In Parijs, zal de herdenking om 11 uur, onder de Boog van Zege uitgevoerd worden, en een talrijke aanwezigheid met vlaggen, zonder de mindere wimpel of bordje wordt gewenst.

Montmirail
* Zo als je ziet iets uitvinden is niet nodig. ze komen gratis naar je toe.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Ik geloof in wonderen van God, dat mag je best weten. Ik zal echter je tegenwerpingen met mijn menselijk verstand te benaderen.*


Als je gelooft in wonderen, dan heeft het geen enkele zin om te proberen je logica te weerleggen. Alles wat onmogelijk is, is dan namelijk een wonder van het onzichtbare opperwezen. Ik zal er wel een paar aanstippen.




> *Zijn de hemellichamen de enige mogelijke opties voor licht voor jou? Je zult het wel donker hebben s'avonds. Ga eerst maar eens op onderzoek uit wat licht natuurkundig bekeken is.*


Er was toen in ieder geval nog geen electriciteit. Ik zou niet weten waar dat licht vandaan zou moeten komen. Suggesties?




> *Kleine correctie, zeven dagen, te lezen in Genesis 7.*


Gen.7:13-14
_In the selfsame day_ entered Noah, and Shem, and Ham, and Japheth, the sons of Noah, and Noah's wife, and the three wives of his sons with them, into the ark; They, and every beast after his kind, and all the cattle after their kind, and every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth after his kind, and every fowl after his kind, every bird of every sort.

In the selfsame day dus.

Overigens was die Ark natuurlijk veel te klein. Met miljoenen diersoorten moeten ze tenminste met een snelheid van 100 per seconde naar binnen zijn gegaan. Daar kunnen ze bij de luchtvaartmaatschappijen nog wat van leren.




> *Je moet er een lichtopening in aanbrengen en aan de bovenkant n el openlaten;*


Miljoenen dieren die als sardientjes bij elkaar gepropt zitten in een veel te kleine boot en n miniscuul raampje. Dat zou ongetwijfeld de grootste case van de Dierenbescherming zijn geweest aller tijden.




> *Uiteraard is dit onderwerp onderzocht door zeer veel wetenschappers. Bekend is dat dit de grootste boot moet zijn geweest tot laat in de 19e eeuw. Verondersteld dat er twee openingen zijn waar lucht door naar binnen kan komen is dit nog weinig, afhankelijk van hoe groot de luchtopening was. Veel technische details worden echter niet gegeven. Een mogelijkheid is dat de dieren in een soort sluimering of winterslaap vallen bij te weinig zuurstof. Feit is wel dat wetenschappelijk gezien niet aangetoond kan worden dat het om een mythe of fabeltje gaat, de boot was groot genoeg om alle dieren te herbergen en er waren voldoende mensen aanwezig om ze te verzorgen.*


Een willekeurige bioloog kan je uitleggen dat er veel te veel dieren waren om in dat bootje te passen. We hebben het over miljoenen dieren, die bovendien zeer zorgvuldig over de ruimte verdeeld zouden moeten worden; per slot van rekening moesten de olifanten en de kamelen oppassen om niet de insecten en andere kleine schepseltjes te vertrappen.




> *Kun je me citeren waar ik dit kan vinden?*


Ja hoor.

_The Israelite population went from 70 (or 75) to several million in a few hundred years. 1:5,7, 12:37, 38:26_




> *40 dagen zonder voedsel is mogelijk, zonder water menselijkerwijs niet. Hier is werkelijk ingrijpen van bovenaf nodig geweest. A miracle.*


En zo valt alles te verklaren.




> *Zou je niet eens beginnen met te stellen dat dingen jou inziens onmogelijk zijn? Je brengt dingen alsof ze feiten zijn, vergeet niet dat je uit een zaadcel en een eicel ontstaan bent en 9 maand in je moeder hebt doorgebracht. Het grootste wonder ben jezelf en kijk nu eens hoe sceptisch je bent tegenover 'wonderen'.*


Bevruchting en geboorte, hoe wonderlijk ook, is wetenschappelijk te verklaren. Mijn punt is dat de Bijbel vol staat met gebeurtenissen die wetenschappelijk gezien onmogelijk zijn. Nou weet ik wel dat gelovigen over het algemeen weinig op hebben met de wetenschap, maar voor een ongelovige lijkt de Bijbel daarom meer op een slecht geschreven sprookjesboek dan een serieus te nemen boek dat richting moet geven aan je leven.

Laten we het erop houden dat alles wat in de Bijbel staat dat onmogelijk is of niet te verklaren valt, een wonder is.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Een bericht uit frankrijk
> 
> Dit 11 november 2005 eveneens zou de roeping hebben om historisch te worden. Op het moment dat de Djihad in Frankrijk, ondanks de pogingen tot verzwijging van de pers van bezigheid streng optreedt, op het moment dat de Fransen van hun wijken door racaille van afro-maghrbine oorsprong worden verjaagd, wordt de verwijzing naar het Vaderland bijna klandestien, verboden, verboten of haram volgens het tijdperk.
> 
> De mishandelingen, de vernederingen, het geweld ondergaan door de Fransen zijn slechter dan deze ondergaan door het leger van de vorige bezigheid, want zij worden gedood en hun slachtoffers worden, vernederd en niet door hun landgenoten, door verbod van Staat ondersteund. De oorlog wordt openlijk in Frankrijk en de Fransen verklaard, door verantwoordelijk te stellen niet alleen hun goederen en hun personen, maar direct aan elk symbool van de Staat of Frankrijk : politie, brandweerlieden, scholen. Tot de ambulances en de gehandicapten, wat de Duitsers niet zich hadden geamuseerd om per plezier te branden. Libanees deelde mede dat het aantal auto's die in Frankrijk worden gebrand, tot nu toe die van de auto's overschreed die gedurende de hele oorlog van Libanon worden gebrand. Twee kerken en een synagoge werden door racailles in brand gestoken : de pers verborg het zich van een lacrymo ontroerend die aan enkele meters moskeen is gevallen. De fanatieke moslims hadden nochtans aan de vriendelijke camera's stukken getoond die vermeend in de moskee, leugen worden gevonden of die takia door hun "godsdienst " worden aanbevolen.
> 
> meutiers schreeuwden " Allah u Akbar " ? De media legden ons uit dat zij meer broederschap en een gelijkheid wilden ! Men moest op buitenlandse televisies gaan om over niet gecensureerde beelden te beschikken.
> 
> ...


Domweg een website na-plakken getuigt niet van eigen mening. Zeker niet als iedereen een website kan maken als hij wil. Maar ga door met plakken. Het zegt meer over jou dan over de inhoud van je plaksels. Laters. En vertel het even als het zo ver is.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Domweg een website na-plakken getuigt niet van eigen mening. Zeker niet als iedereen een website kan maken als hij wil. Maar ga door met plakken. Het zegt meer over jou dan over de inhoud van je plaksels. Laters. En vertel het even als het zo ver is.*


Het gaat hier niet over mij; het gaat om de vrijheid die wij hebben en nu door jouw vrienden in gevaar wordt gebracht.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Het gaat hier niet over mij; het gaat om de vrijheid die wij hebben en nu door jouw vrienden in gevaar wordt gebracht.*




Goh, heb je daar al zo veel last van?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Goh, heb je daar al zo veel last van?*


 Oooow ja we krijgen een grote Mosqee in onze buurt ondanks de vele protesten,in de strot geduwd.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Oooow ja we krijgen een grote Mosqee in onze buurt ondanks de vele protesten,in de strot geduwd.   *



Is dat ding zo lelijk dan?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Is dat ding zo lelijk dan?*


 Oh ja, het past niet in de omgeving; en dan het gebler reeds vroeg in de ochtend tot 12 uur in de nacht? 5keer per dag?nee dank je plant dat ding maar ergens in een zandbakje in de Sahara of zo daar past het goed bij de landschap.  :wow:   :wow:   :wow: Bovendien wonen er te veel Kafirs in de buurt, julie kunnen wel eens rare ideen hebben tijdens de Ramadan om eentje op te pakken en in de mosqee dood te rammelen.Dat is ook niet nieuw.of de eerste keer.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Het gaat hier niet over mij; het gaat om de vrijheid die wij hebben en nu door jouw vrienden in gevaar wordt gebracht.*


Ik denk zelf dat mensen zoals jij, die wat ervaring en levenswijsheid missen en al generaliserend neigend tot ziekelijkheid de sfeer verkloten in dit land. Aktie is reactie. Maar in de spiegel die je steeds wordt voorgehouden durf je niet te kijken. Je wil ook niet werken aan een betere samenleving, want met jouw mening is er maar 1 oplossing.En dat is alle moslims het land/de wereld uit. Met jouw brein zijn er geen andere oplossingen mogelijk. Gelukkig ben jij niet maatgevend voor dit land. De ballen

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Oooow ja we krijgen een grote Mosqee in onze buurt ondanks de vele protesten,in de strot geduwd.   *


Ik heb op 50 meter zo'n klotekerk staan die op de dag dat een mens wil uitslapen me wakkerjengelt. Heb ik ook niet om gevraagd. Maar het is hun recht, dus laat ik die mensen in hun waarde.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik heb op 50 meter zo'n klotekerk staan die op de dag dat een mens wil uitslapen me wakkerjengelt. Heb ik ook niet om gevraagd. Maar het is hun recht, dus laat ik die mensen in hun waarde.*


 Tsia je leef even in dit klote christelijke land,en de kerken hebben daar al eeuwenlang gestaan. Niemand houw je tegen als je liever in een moslim land wil leven daarheb je zo goed als geen kerken meer, ze ware allemaal zo goed als vernietigd.door moslims.  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Tsia je leef even in dit klote christelijke land,en de kerken hebben daar al eeuwenlang gestaan. Niemand houw je tegen als je liever in een moslim land wil leven daarheb je zo goed als geen kerken meer, ze ware allemaal zo goed als vernietigd.door moslims.   *


Ten eerste is het GROOTSTE deel van de bevolking in in Nederland ONGELOVIG. Dus als de meerderheid mocht beslissen..????? Maar is niet belangrijk, respect voor elkaar is erg belangrijk. Maar je bent het dus met me eens dat er met jouw brein maar 1 oplossing is?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik denk zelf dat mensen zoals jij, die wat ervaring en levenswijsheid missen en al generaliserend neigend tot ziekelijkheid de sfeer verkloten in dit land. Aktie is reactie. Maar in de spiegel die je steeds wordt voorgehouden durf je niet te kijken. Je wil ook niet werken aan een betere samenleving, want met jouw mening is er maar 1 oplossing.En dat is alle moslims het land/de wereld uit. Met jouw brein zijn er geen andere oplossingen mogelijk. Gelukkig ben jij niet maatgevend voor dit land. De ballen*


 Langzamerhand werd het hier een Remco/luckybee topic.En dat wouw ik eigenlijk vermijden.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Langzamerhand werd het hier een Remco/luckybee topic.En dat wouw ik eigenlijk vermijden.*


Dan moet je gewoon antwoord geven. Zeg dan dat in jouw brein maar 1 oplossing is. Dan is het voor iedereen duidelijk.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ten eerste is het GROOTSTE deel van de bevolking in in Nederland ONGELOVIG. Dus als de meerderheid mocht beslissen..????? Maar is niet belangrijk, respect voor elkaar is erg belangrijk. Maar je bent het dus met me eens dat er met jouw brein maar 1 oplossing is?*


 Je bedoeld in jouw omgeving. Nee jochie de Christenen zijn nog niet uitgestorven; de kerken lopen nu weer vol, bij ons protestanten; zelfs bij de Katholieken, gaan ze weer de kerken bezoeken, dank zulke lieden als jij.De sgn bijbel gordel wordt weer breder. Bij een protest mars va 10 000 mensen in Amsterdam heef van Bommel gezegd de meerheid van de nederlanders hebben geprotesteert. wat een idioot kan hij niet rekenen? Van 15 millioenen?Niet eens in Amsterdam heeft het een meerheid.Met rekenen hebben julie linken zo wie zo veel moeite, zo te zien.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Je bedoeld in jouw omgeving. Nee jochie de Christenen zijn nog niet uitgestorven; de kerken lopen nu weer vol, bij ons protestanten; zelfs bij de Katholieken, gaan ze weer de kerken bezoeken, dank zulke lieden als jij.De sgn bijbel gordel wordt weer breder. Bij een protest mars va 10 000 mensen in Amsterdam heef van Bommel gezegd de meerheid van de nederlanders hebben geprotesteert. wat een idioot kan hij niet rekenen? Van 15 millioenen?Niet eens in Amsterdam heeft het een meerheid.Met rekenen hebben julie linken zo wie zo veel moeite, zo te zien.*


Er is uit onderzoek gebleken dat 3 van de 5 Nederlanders niet gelooft in een leven na de dood. Suc6

----------


## Remco

Ik heb zelf een onderzoek gelezen dat de normen en waarden van ongelovigen niet per definitie slechter zij als van een gelovige. Jij bent daarintegen bijvoorbeeld een voorbeeld van een gelovige die het niet zo nauw neemt met de algemene normen en waarden in Nederland.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Er is uit onderzoek gebleken dat 3 van de 5 Nederlanders niet gelooft in een leven na de dood. Suc6*


 Bij jouw in de buurt dat is mogelijk, als ik jouw zo hoor; bij ons; zijn wel heel erg veel die denken dat er toch mischien iets is na de dood.Maar zeker niet in een paradijs vol met hourie's waar het altijd, toe gaat als in een Luxe Bordeel. Met le Grand Boeuf,en sexuele orgies.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Bij jouw in de buurt dat is mogelijk, als ik jouw zo hoor bij ons; zijn wel heel erg veel die denken dat er toch mischien iets is na de dood.Maar zeker niet in een paradijs vol met hourie's waar het altijd, toe gaat als in een Luxe Bordeel. Met le Grand Boeuf,en sexuele orgies.*


Ha,ha

Dat onderzoek gold voor heel NEDERLAND. 

Maar, leg eens uit. Heb ik je ooit verteld dat ik geloof in jouw voorstelling van een paradijs?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ha,ha
> 
> Dat onderzoek gold voor heel NEDERLAND. 
> 
> Maar, leg eens uit. Heb ik je ooit verteld dat ik geloof in jouw voorstelling van een paradijs?*


 Dat vertellen ze ook iedere keer weer op NOVA; Maar die zullen verast zijn als er verkiezingen komen dan vallen ze plat op hun neus De gelovige Nederlanders zijn geen schreeuwers zo als jij.en je zoort.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat vertellen ze ook iedere keer weer op NOVA; Maar die zullen verast zijn als er verkiezingen komen dan vallen ze plat op hun neus De gelovige Nederlanders zijn geen schreeuwers zo als jij.en je zoort.   *


Laten we wat dat betreft de verkiezingen even afwachten. 

Maar waar blijft mijn antwoord. ? Ja of nee?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat vertellen ze ook iedere keer weer op NOVA; Maar die zullen verast zijn als er verkiezingen komen dan vallen ze plat op hun neus De gelovige Nederlanders zijn geen schreeuwers zo als jij.en je zoort.   *


MMMMM, als ik een schreeuwer ben. Wat ben jij dan?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *MMMMM, als ik een schreeuwer ben. Wat ben jij dan?*


 De enige Christen die terug schreeuwt?  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *De enige Christen die terug schreeuwt?   *


Jij mag terugschreeuwen hoor. Maar antwoorden schijnt moeilijk te zijn. Ji denkt dat ik je rechten zou willen ontnemen. Het tegendeel is waar. Alleen jij wil blijkbaar mensen die rechten die jij hebt ontnemen. 

Maar, ik ga me even met mijn visite bezighouden (toevallig moslim).

Latersssssssssssss

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Jij mag terugschreeuwen hoor. Maar antwoorden schijnt moeilijk te zijn. Ji denkt dat ik je rechten zou willen ontnemen. Het tegendeel is waar. Alleen jij wil blijkbaar mensen die rechten die jij hebt ontnemen. 
> 
> Maar, ik ga me even met mijn visite bezighouden (toevallig moslim).
> 
> Latersssssssssssss*


 Ik begrijp, als niet deze Ramadan mischien de volgende  :piraat:   :piraat:   :piraat:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik begrijp, als niet deze Ramadan mischien de volgende   *


Dan?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Dan?*


 Dan? dan is het slacht tijd voor Jihadies.Alles hallal

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dan? dan is het slacht tijd voor Jihadies.Alles hallal*


Ja, en mijn tante heeft een bloemetjes gordijn.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ja, en mijn tante heeft een bloemetjes gordijn.*


 Ideen raken zo te zien op?  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ideen raken zo te zien op?   *


Ik heb zat ideeen, maar als iemand nonsens vertelt, krijgt hij iets op z'n eigen niveau terug.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik heb zat ideeen, maar als iemand nonsens vertelt, krijgt hij iets op z'n eigen niveau terug.*


 In een andere topic heb ik gezegd met julie te discuteren voel ik mij in een vreubelschool te worden teruggezet.Maar ook om andere redenen; namelijk als ik zo de hele Topic zie Islam en meer geloof ik heet het ? Leek het alsof het mijn topic is gaan worden nml,:"Lukybee".  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *In een andere topic heb ik gezegd met julie te discuteren voel ik mij in een vreubelschool te worden teruggezet.Maar ook om andere redenen; namelijk als ik zo de hele Topic zie Islam en meer geloof ik heet het ? Leek het alsof het mijn topic is gaan worden nml,:"Lukybee".     *


Ik snap er geen reet van. Wat brabbel je nu weer? Kan je het even vertalen in het ABN.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik snap er geen reet van. Wat brabbel je nu weer? Kan je het even vertalen in het ABN.*


 Ik geloof ze moeten dit topic om benoemen van Islam en meer in islam en luckybee.  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  Ik weet dat je moeite heb met na denken

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik geloof ze moeten dit topic om benoemen van Islam en meer in islam en luckybee.      Ik weet dat je moeite heb met na denken*


Nee, ik heb moeite met jou slechte nederlands, en zoals je reeds eerder gehoord hebt, ben ik niet de enige.

En als je ook op dat etentje komt, kunnen we even als echte mannen met elkaar spreken. Kan ik je gelijk helpen met Nederlands.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Nee, ik heb moeite met jou slechte nederlands, en zoals je reeds eerder gehoord hebt, ben ik niet de enige.
> 
> En als je ook op dat etentje komt, kunnen we even als echte mannen met elkaar spreken. Kan ik je gelijk helpen met Nederlands.*


 Nee dank je ik moet mijn verhaaltje ten einde vertellen. Je bent een linke rakker dus ik kan beschoten worden , denk aan Pim Fortuyn; maar ik kan ook ritueel geschlacht worden (Zoort zoek zoort ) net als Theo van Gogh.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Nee dank je ik moet mijn verhaaltje ten einde vertellen. Je bent een linke rakker dus ik kan beschoten worden , denk aan Pim Fortuyn; maar ik kan ook ritueel geschlacht worden (Zoort zoek zoort ) net als Theo van Gogh.*


Weet je, jij gaat het jezelf erg moeilijk maken in dit land. Trouwens, link ben jij. En ik ben links. Dat is een groot verschil.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Weet je, jij gaat het jezelf erg moeilijk maken in dit land. Trouwens, link ben jij. En ik ben links. Dat is een groot verschil.*


 Nog een kleine 10 minuten, dan ga ik linke .  :lol:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Nog een kleine 10 minuten, dan ga ik linke . *


Je bedoelt naar school?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> 
> Dit is een leuk woordspelletje. Waar het om gaat is dat je vast zit aan het verleden of je dit nu axioma, dogma of credo noemt maakt niets uit. Je kunt niet anders denken, je mag niets anders denken. Als dat niet zo is, weerleg dat dan.*


Nou, ik zit niet vast in het verleden. Het islamitische dogma laat vrijwel een grote interpretatieruimte achter. In het kort kan ik je vertellen dat het dogma altijd vanuit het perspectief 'rechtvaardiging' genterpreteerd moet worden.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> De holocaust was een fascistische diktatoriale racistische genocide.
> Dit is een weerwoord van het kaliber "jullie deden het lekker ook".
> Afgezien daarvan, de vergelijking gaat volkomen mank. De pogroms tegen Joden werden gedaan vanuit een misplaatste wraak tegen de z.g. moordenaars van Jezus Christus terwijl men vergat dat Jezus zelf Jood was. Mogelijk was ook broodnijd het geval. Dus geen terorristische aanslagen om het geloof te verbreiden. 
> Maar ook de schaal is niet te vergelijken. Pogroms vonden van tijd tot tijd plaats gedurende meerdere eeuwen en in beperkte gebieden. Het huidige Moslim terrorisme is wereldwijd en vindt gelijktijdig plaats. Ik heb er nog niet eerder aan gedacht maar je begint te denken aan een wereldwijde beweging.*


Wel, blijkbaar ken je de doelen van de terroristen niet. Klinkt mij ongeloofwaardig om te zeggen dat die terroristen aanslagen pleegden om het geloof te verspreiden. Sorry hoor, maar je bent behoorlijk verkeerd ingelicht. Al die aanslagen wordt gepleegd vanuit politieke perspectieven. Niet meer en ook niet minder. Dat zij toevallig moslims zijn en n van de grootste misdaden plegen, wil niet zeggen dat Hitler met katholistische achtergrond daar gevrijwaard van is?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Evengoed zijn er vele uitspraken van Moslimgeleerden die het tegendeel beweren. Op www.pmw.org.il kun je een video vinden waarin het voor Moslims een plicht wordt geacht een zelfmoordaanslag te plegen en er 72 maagden en het paradijs als beloning in het vooruitzicht wordt gesteld.*


Natuurlijk. Heb ik dan ontkend dat er geen extremisten bestaan. Tegenwoordig kan iedereen een zogenaamde 'fatwa' geven, gebaseerd op verdraaing en leugens. Het gaat om de inhoud. Veel geleerden hebben ook hun uitspraken ontkracht. Hun (van de prominente geleerden) argumenten bestonden voornamelijk uit Koranverzen, die onmogelijk op een ander wijze genterpreteerd kon worden.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat de media daarover niet reppen is onzin, neem de laatste aanslag in Jordani, in mijn krant wordt aangegeven dat er wellicht 4 buitenlanders slachtoffer zijn en veel meer Jordanirs. Het is hier niet de gewoonte om de godsdienst aan te geven maar je mag veronderstellen dat die Jordanirs Moslim zijn. Bij alle aanslagen in Irak worden meestal niet de Amerikanen geteld maar wel de Irakezen. Het lijkt erop dat in Irak meer Moslims gedood zijn door Moslims dan door Amerikanen.*


Daar had ik niet over. Ik had juist over die aanslagen in Madrid en London.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ja volgens een ander kwam het omdat Hitler als kind door een Joods jongetje gepest werd. Er wordt ook verteld dat Luther boerde en scheten liet. Maar hetgeen door mij te berde is gebracht is geen pesten maar een goedbedoelde poging om een verklaring en uitweg te vinden uit de golf van Islamgeweld.*


*Zucht*. Kijk, beste waarnemert. Dat de aanslagplegers een verklaring zoeken in de islam, leek 't mij voorhandig om te zeggen dat Hitler een verklaring zocht om de bevolking te sussen met religieuze/filosofische - gesteund en wel door de christenen - uitspraken. Het antisemitisme in die tijd werd gevoerd door filosofen en het christendom. Een tijdje terug heeft een Paus zijn excuses aangeboden voor het helpen van jodenvervolging.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Hier begin je dus weer arrogant te worden, leer nou eens van mij dat een vredelievende Moslim gewoon niet arrogant mag worden.
> *


Wees dan voorzichtiger en genuanceerder. (Geldt ook voor mij)




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Merkwaardig dat ik een heel ander verhaal ken. Ik zal een zo klein mogelijk stuk citeren uit "de geschiedenis van het heilig land" van Michael Avi-Yonah.
> 
> "Ondanks dat (de beperkte vrijheid van Joden en Christenen) sloop het idee van een heilige oorlog in Mohammeds preken....... Het werd in de praktijk gebracht in de strijd tegen de joodse stammen en in de aanvallen op Arabieren in de buurt van Medina. Onvermijdelijk was het dat de strijdkrachten van de Islam zich vroeg of laat naar het noorden zouden richten, naar Syri dat de Moslims door hun handelsreizen het best kenden. In 629, nog voor de verovering van Mekka vond de eerste inval in Syri plaats......Ongeveer een jaar na de verovering van Mekka.....ondernam de profeet een tweede poging zijn invloed in noordelijke richting uit te breiden".
> Ik geef hier even weer wat er verder staat, overgave van Taboek (schatting betalen) verdrag met Eilat (schatting betalen). Na de dood van Mohammed stopte de aanval eerst maar in 633 riep Aboe Bekr krijgers op voor een aanval op Syri en Irak.
> Interessant is de wijze waarop Aboe Bekr de manschappen moed insprak. Hij wees op de geneugten die ze zouden ontvangen als ze sneuvelden, heiligen worden en de poorten van het paradijs binnengaan. Degenen die het overleefden werd gewezen op de grote buit die te behalen was. Vergelijk dat eens met de video die ik hiervoor vermelde dan is er nog niets veranderd.
> Ik kan hieruit en de andere zaken die ik aanduidde geen andere conclusie trekken dat het moeilijk is aan te tonen dat de Islam altijd vredelievend is geweest en deze godsdienst niet met geweld heeft verspreid.*


Het is belangrijk - zoals eerder gezegd - om gedetailleerd een stuk uit de geschiedenis te behandelen. Wat jij nu leest zijn de 'feiten' zonder enig toelichting. De toelichting die meestal geconcludeerd wordt, wordt door *niets*  gestaafd. Vrijwel alleen filosofische geleuter en vergelijkingen met andere stammenoorlogen of veroveringen.

Waarom Abu Bakr as-Siddiq de Perzen aanvielen, heeft zo zijn rede. Ik ben er niet bij geweest, en jij evenmin. Ik bezit historische gegevens die door islamitische schrijvers zijn samengesteld. Jij bezit - gok ik - hooguit enkele abstracte teksten die door hoogwaarschijnlijk missionarissen of joodse lobbys zijn geschreven, om uiteindelijk de islam in het kwade daglicht te stellen. Dit concludeer ik uit de gegevens van de auteur Michael Avi-Yonah die je zojuist boven hebt geciteerd. A) hij is een archeoloog, geen historicus. B) leefde tot 1974. Ik heb juist vernomen dat voor die tijd historie geschreven werd voor kolonistische doeleinden. Iemand met een joods afkomst kan moelijk 'agnostische' te werk gaan. Daarentegen zijn de islamtische geschiedschrijvers niet vies van om buitenissige teksten te vermelden.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Hier verward je weer oorlogen gevoerd met imperialistische motieven met een strijd die vanuit een godsdienst wordt gevoerd. Hetzelfde doen de Moslims die voortdurend spreken over kruisvaarders, bv over de Amerikaanse inval in Irak. De Amerikanen zijn Irak binnengevallen om een dictator te verjagen of zo je wilt uit imperialisme maar niet om het Christendom te verspreiden. Dat blijkt wel uit het feit dat de Christenen in Irak het nu slechter hebben dan onder Saddam.*


Lees eens het boek van Robert Fisk of kijk eens naar deze topic http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...ht=robert+fisk






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Tja wat moet ik daar mee? Ik dacht dat iedereen (behalve veel Moslims ) wel weten dat het met Mohammed niet alles goud is wat er blinkt. 
> 
> Ja dat klopt wel aardig, als jij niet vastzat aan het axioma/dogma/grondbeginsel dat alles wat Mohammed gedaan heeft goed is zou je inzien dat er vele parallellen zijn tussen toen en nu.
> Maar nu ben je wel verplicht om alle slechte dingen van Moslims weg te masseren. Daarmee komen we geen steek verder, dat poogde ik aan te geven.*


Weet je - om gelijk punt achter te zetten - wat wij lezen v/d geschiedenis en uiteindelijke een conclusie trekken, is subjectief. Onze persoonlijke visies kunnen derhalve niet waar zijn. Toch blijf ik plechtig te geloven dat de Profeet Mohammed, vrede zij met hem, een vredelievend en een wijze man was. Als er sprake van oorlog was, dan was het wel een alternatief die het laatst werd getrokken. Dat na de vier rechtgeleide khalifaten fout ging, kan ik me goed voorstellen. Echter dan praten we niet meer over de pure islamitische shari'ah, maar een mengelmoes van wereldelijke zaken en islam.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Nou, ik zit niet vast in het verleden. Het islamitische dogma laat vrijwel een grote interpretatieruimte achter. In het kort kan ik je vertellen dat het dogma altijd vanuit het perspectief 'rechtvaardiging' genterpreteerd moet worden.
> 
> 
> 
> Wel, blijkbaar ken je de doelen van de terroristen niet. Klinkt mij ongeloofwaardig om te zeggen dat die terroristen aanslagen pleegden om het geloof te verspreiden. Sorry hoor, maar je bent behoorlijk verkeerd ingelicht. Al die aanslagen wordt gepleegd vanuit politieke perspectieven. Niet meer en ook niet minder. Dat zij toevallig moslims zijn en n van de grootste misdaden plegen, wil niet zeggen dat Hitler met katholistische achtergrond daar gevrijwaard van is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ik heb hier een a Hadith over Abu Baker SUNAN ABU DAWUD BOOK 14 JIHAD Book 14, Number 2632:

Narrated Salamah ibn al-Akwa':

The Apostle of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) appointed AbuBakr our commander and we fought with some people who were polytheists, and we attacked them at night, killing them. Our war-cry that night was "put to death; put to death." Salamah said: I killed that night with my hand polytheists belonging to seven houses.
 Tsia IbnRushd ik zit ook niet in het verleden maar ik weet dat voor vele moslims dit ook hedentendage geldt, wat doen wij er mee?

----------


## Vosje

Je kan me niet wijsmaken dat Bush voor iets anders Irak is binnengevallen dan voor olie.

Irak was stabieler onder Saddam dan dat het nu is en zal worden vrees ik, en massavernietigingswapens had ie toch niet dus of hij nou zo een internationale dreiging was betwijfel ik... 

De enige dreiging die van hem uitging was dat hij blijkbaar een onbetrouwbare handelspartner van de oliemagnaat-familie Bush was.

Ik denk niet dat het iets te maken heeft met religie of mensenrechten.


Verder: de joden waren al langer de zondebok van alles wat slechtging in Europese landen, dus Hitler was niet de eerste in zijn idee om ze uit te roeien.

----------


## Jadahmadine

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *Wat zou de wereld zonder religie een vredig paradijs zijn.
> Ik heb geen zin in, -tig maagden voor de eeuwigheid, of net zolang tussen de zwarte kousen te zitten.
> 
> Ik roep op tot een anti religie over onze aardbol. En vrede is met ons allen.
> God en Allah zijn allang dood, laat staan de profeten Jezus en Mohammed.
> En melij met de mensen die niet kunnen onthechten. 
> 
> groet van Cazjmir*


Ieder mens heeft een geloof, of je nu wel of niet in een goede persoonlijke God gelooft.

In de geschiedenis van de mens is het altijd over Gods, mens en werleldbeelden gegaan, en ieder mens heeft er 1.

en dat er altijd om gevochten is en nog steeds gevochten wordt, is zeker niet altijd een schande maar kan ook een deugd zijn.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *Wat zou de wereld zonder religie een vredig paradijs zijn.
> Ik heb geen zin in, -tig maagden voor de eeuwigheid, of net zolang tussen de zwarte kousen te zitten.
> 
> Ik roep op tot een anti religie over onze aardbol. En vrede is met ons allen.
> God en Allah zijn allang dood, laat staan de profeten Jezus en Mohammed.
> En melij met de mensen die niet kunnen onthechten. 
> 
> groet van Cazjmir*


jij verlangt zo erg naar Vrede, dat Vrede jouw god is geworden.
Je kan het wel ontkennen maar iedereen heeft een god, ongelovig of niet.

----------


## Jadahmadine

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *geef mij en deugd en ik ben je man...
> Zie je niet de bekrompenheid van geloof?
> Veel geluk en wijsheid
> cazjmir*


heb jij totaal geen geloof, waar je je moraliteit op baseert ?


lijkt me sterk !!



en _ik ben mijn eigen geloof_  is een slecht antwoord, want ieder mens is kind van zijn opvoeding,

de vraag is welke opvoeding ?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *lieve meid
> neen ik heb geen opperwezen die mij de weg laat zien.
> Die bepaal ik zelf en dat kan ik heel goed.
> (En die laat ik zien aan mijn leerlingen.)
> De wereld heeft veel geloven, maar niemand ziet de overeenkomstige factoren.
> Ik wel.
> Samen eten is voor mij de oplossing.
> Geen frustoos (als samir A ed.)
> ...


*10:20 Mankind were only one nation, then they fell into variance. But for a word that preceded from thy Lord, it had been decided between them already touching their differences.*

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *stop met loze quoots!
> Citeer niet, maar wees jezelf en hiermee basta!
> Goden en profeten bestaan niet.
> je lijkt wel een orthodox gereformeerde.
> Die dragen ook nog steeds lange jurken en dergelijke.
> 
> Lees eerst "de avonden " van gerard van het Reve en dan praten we verder over de geschiedenis.
> ik heb geen zin in het herhalen van geschiedenis.
> ...


als je God discussies zinloos vindt wat doe je hier dan vraag ik mij af?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *misschien dat er meer onderhuidse anti-religieuzen onder het moslim publiek zijn die zich niet eerder durven uiten.
> Ik ben een erg lieve en zeer mooie man die graag met anders denkenden wil eten!
> Durf je het aan?
> En ik ben hier omdat ik vind dat de rest van de site het helemaal bij het verkeerde eind heeft en dat ik graag wil dat alle geloven worden opgeheven en dat we samen een geweldig diner maken, zodat er geen Samirs ed zullen opstaan.
> Alle liefs uit mijn,voor de aarde gelovig, hart, bij dezen.
> Geloof is een dictatuur, en ik denk niet dat ik moet uitleggen wat dat is.
> Elk mens heeft zijn/ haar eigen verantwoording, zonder "bizarre beloningen".
> Ik denk dat jij een heel verstandige vrouw bent, wees dat dan ook en help je medestanders ipv tegengas.*


Zou jij mijn vraag willen beantwoorden aub?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *ok Ibnu
> "FUCK RELIGION"
> I het nu duidelijk 4 u?
> Daarom ben ik hier.
> Stop er mee, dat is mijn mission.
> Je bent deelgenoot aan oorlog.
> STOP ERMEE*


Jij schreef eerder:
"Doe het aub, het scheelt veel problemen en zinloze gods-discussies"

Het is duidelijk dat je een hekel aan religie hebt maar waarom stop je dan toch tijd in het discussieren met gelovigen? Dit terwijl je het zinloos vindt? dat snap ik niet.

En ik ben deelgenoot aan welke oorlog?
En waarmee moet ik stoppen?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *ik merk dat wanneer ik op de mens spreek er niemand is die daar een tegen argument op heeft.
> Waar is de god?*


Waar is liefde?

(en beantwoord nu mijn vragen eens)

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *en heel BANG!
> Schijtlijsters, nix durven, en de macht uit handen geven.
> neem je EIGEN verantwoordelijkheid!*


Komt mij enigsinds generaliserend over 
 :lol:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *omdat gelovigen SUPER DOM ZIJN!!!*


Omdat je vindt dat ze geloven toch? Maar waarom is het dom dat ze geloven dan?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *Dit is mijn laatste bericht vanavond.
> 
> God is dood, jezus is een homo en mohammed is een dief en een kinderlokker.
> 
> Wat zijn w2ij lekker be`zig hier in het westen, ?
> 
> dag gelovigen, veel wijsheid gewenst in dit leven.
> 
> ...


Beetje onnodig provoceren. Aub respect voor uw gesprectpartner(s)

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *Ibnu 
> I love you
> 
> je maakt me aan het lachen.
> CUL8R
> Caz*


Gelukkig, nog wat bereikt op deze avond. (en dat voor een gelovige!!) haha.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *ps
> Neen.
> ik heb GEEN repect voor fundementalisme en zeker niet voor mensen die daartoe neigen,*


Ik ook niet. (en ik ben een Nederlandse moslim)

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Waar is liefde?
> 
> (en beantwoord nu mijn vragen eens)*


In de mens.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door cazjmiroriginal_ 
> *ik ga even in hilversum een zakje weed halen.
> Mag dat van Allah?
> CU<L8R lieverds
> De Irakeese vrouwen zijn wel degelijk de mooste!!!
> Ik zou willen dat ik zo een mooie vrouw als vriendin had
> Dag lieve marocs
> lator
> cazjmir*


Ik heb zo' n gevoel dat je toch niet op het antwoord zit te wachten. Veel plezier met je kruiden.

----------


## Remco

Neem een jointje, peace man.

----------


## Remco

Had het natuurlijk tegen de Weedman

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Jadahmadine_ 
> *heb jij totaal geen geloof, waar je je moraliteit op baseert ?
> 
> 
> lijkt me sterk !!
> 
> 
> 
> en ik ben mijn eigen geloof  is een slecht antwoord, want ieder mens is kind van zijn opvoeding,
> ...


 Oppassen Jadahmadine als ik mij niet vergis kan onze cazjmiroriginal, een loverboy zijn. Die hier op dit forum zijn slag wil slaan.  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Had het natuurlijk tegen de Weedman*


wie anders  :maf2:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *wie anders *


hahaha

----------


## Vosje

He ik kom nog maar net op dit forum rondneuzen, maar gaan alle discussies zo? Gezellig dan... enkel persoonlijke aanvallen van beide zijden, ook al zouden we elkaar hier moeten respecteren?
Ik had het idee dat op een plek waar mensen gaan praten over de maatschappij er een beetje rede en verdraagzaamheid zou moeten zijn over en weer, maar jeetje! Ik schrik me rot hier

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Vosje_ 
> *He ik kom nog maar net op dit forum rondneuzen, maar gaan alle discussies zo? Gezellig dan... enkel persoonlijke aanvallen van beide zijden, ook al zouden we elkaar hier moeten respecteren?
> Ik had het idee dat op een plek waar mensen gaan praten over de maatschappij er een beetje rede en verdraagzaamheid zou moeten zijn over en weer, maar jeetje! Ik schrik me rot hier*


Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik kan je genoeg voorbeelden laten zien op dit forum, waar het best een tijdje goed gaat. Maar er zijn mensen bij die structureel groepen mensen veroordelen, al ontmoeten ze hier het tegendeel. Maar, respect komt altijd van 2 kanten natuurlijk.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Vosje_ 
> *He ik kom nog maar net op dit forum rondneuzen, maar gaan alle discussies zo? Gezellig dan... enkel persoonlijke aanvallen van beide zijden, ook al zouden we elkaar hier moeten respecteren?
> Ik had het idee dat op een plek waar mensen gaan praten over de maatschappij er een beetje rede en verdraagzaamheid zou moeten zijn over en weer, maar jeetje! Ik schrik me rot hier*


het is soms net het echte leven  :frons:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik kan je genoeg voorbeelden laten zien op dit forum, waar het best een tijdje goed gaat. Maar er zijn mensen bij die structureel groepen mensen veroordelen, al ontmoeten ze hier het tegendeel. Maar, respect komt altijd van 2 kanten natuurlijk.*


Precies! Ik zou je dan ook aan willen raden meneer Luckybee op de negeerlijst te zetten. Deze meneer heeft duidelijk geen respect voor anderen in een discussie.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Precies! Ik zou je dan ook aan willen raden meneer Luckybee op de negeerlijst te zetten. Deze meneer heeft duidelijk geen respect voor anderen in een discussie.*


Tja, op zich heb je wel gelijk. Heb jij dat al gedaan?

----------


## Remco

Helaas, heb je op straat geen negeerlijst. Dat is het grote probleem.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Helaas, heb je op straat geen negeerlijst. Dat is het grote probleem.*


Of zeg ik iets verkeerds Ibu?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Precies! Ik zou je dan ook aan willen raden meneer Luckybee op de negeerlijst te zetten. Deze meneer heeft duidelijk geen respect voor anderen in een discussie.*


 In een andere topic hebben wij het gehad over
de pedofiele priesters; en ik heb gezegd dat in de islam alles legaal is Dat ze ook met babies naar bed mogen gaan. Ik heb hier wat uit de hadith er uit gekopriert Veel plezier.
MALIK MUWATTA BOEK 30
Book 30, Number 30.1.7:

Yahya related to me from Malik from Nafi that Salim ibn Abdullah ibn Umar informed him that A'isha umm al-muminin sent him away while he was being nursed to her sister Umm Kulthum bint Abi Bakr as-Siddiq and said, "Suckle him ten times so that he can come in to see me."

Salim said, "Umm Kulthum nursed me three times and then fell ill, so that she only nursed me three times. I could not go in to see A'isha because Umm Kulthum did not finish for me the ten times."

Book 30, Number 30.1.8:

Yahya related to me from Malik from Nafi that Safiyya bint Abi Ubayd told him that Hafsa, umm al-muminin, sent Asim ibn Abdullah ibn Sad to her sister Fatima bint Umar ibn al-Khattab for her to suckle him ten times so that he could come in to see her. She did it, so he used to come in to see her.

Book 30, Number 30.3.15:

Yahya related to me from Malik from Abdullah ibn Dinar from Sulayman ibn Yasar and from Urwa ibn az-Zubayr from A'isha umm al-muminin, that the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, " What is haram by birth is haram by suckling."

Book 30, Number 30.3.16:

Yahya related to me from Malik that Muhammad ibn Abd ar-Rahman ibn Nawfal said, ''Urwa ibn az-Zubayr informed me from A'isha umm al-muminin that Judama bint Wahb al-Asadiyya informed her that she heard the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, say, 'I intended to prohibit ghila but I remembered that the Greeks and Persians do that without it causing any injury to their children.' "

Malik explained, "Ghila is that a man has intercourse with his wife while she is suckling."

Book 30, Number 30.3.17:

Yahya related to me from Malik from Abdullah ibn Abi Bakr ibn Hazm from Amra bint Abd ar-Rahman that A'isha, the wife of the Prophet, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, "Amongst what was sent down of the Qur'an was 'ten known sucklings make haram' - then it was abrogated by 'five known sucklings'. When the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, died, it was what is now recited of the Qur'an."

Yahya said that Malik said, "One does not act on this." In Islam, a woman can be married at any age even when she is a newly born baby. A foster mother can be any woman, nine years or older, other than her own biological mother. Imagine, a six-month old infant boy is suckled by a foster mother who is slightly above nine years of age. Now, when the infant boy becomes an adult of eighteen years (which is the age of Islamic puberty for male) the foster mother is slightly above twenty-seven years old, still a very youthful age for marriage, love, sex and childbearing. According to the Islamic law, the foster mother is completely forbidden to marry this newly turned adult male. He cannot even marry his foster sister.

----------


## Jadahmadine

> jHanosch:
> 
> Als we nu eens aanvaarden dat alle drie de Abrahamistische geloven waar zijn gebleken, waarvoor veel argumenten te vinden zijn.
> 
> 
> Het *jodendom*, dat door het Persische Mazdaisme, Koning Cyrus is toegestaan zichzelf her op te richten in Jeruzalem, en die hun Herder, de Heilige Israels, niet zouden erkennen, Hem zelfs zouden doorboren.
> 
> Het *christendom*  dat een aantal keren glorieus de fout in ging in een vals anti-christendom via 
> 
> ...



Heeft de mensheid (_alle koningen der aarde_, zoals in de bijbels staat) niet al veel te lang *geslapen met de vijand*  van eerlijkheid en rechtvaardigheid ?

Totalitarisme, 

slechts omwille van die heerlijke olin uit de woestijn ?

Terwijl we wisten wat het was !!

weil diesmal, haben wir es halt sehr wohl gewusst !!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Tja, op zich heb je wel gelijk. Heb jij dat al gedaan?*


Ja. En ik heb hem bij beheer aangegeven voor belediging.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Helaas, heb je op straat geen negeerlijst. Dat is het grote probleem.*


op straat zou hij dat soort taal niet tegen mij uitkramen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *op straat zou hij dat soort taal niet tegen mij uitkramen.*


Nee, maar groepjes gelijkgestemden misschien wel. Dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook. Heb in mijn eentje ook wel eens op straat gestaan met 8 van die Marokkaanse lieverdjes om me heen.

----------


## Jadahmadine

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Nee, maar groepjes gelijkgestemden misschien wel. Dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook. Heb in mijn eentje ook wel eens op straat gestaan met 8 van die Marokkaanse lieverdjes om me heen.*


Heb ik ook een keer gehad, totdat ik dreigde aan het touwtje te trekken, en de laffaards spoten weg.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Jadahmadine_ 
> *Heb ik ook een keer gehad, totdat ik dreigde aan het touwtje te trekken, en de laffaards spoten weg.*


 Dat geloof ik niet dat ik wat ik hier doe niet ergens anders zou doen. Erwas eens een marokkaanse jochie die zijn zuster aan het schoppen is; zijn moeder heeft geen woordt er overgezegd. Toe zei ik dat hij zijn zus niet mag schoppen; dat doen wij hier niet in Nederland. Ten minste in de winkel is hij opgehouden; Wat hij thuis doet; dat kan ik natuurlijk niet weten.  :droef:   :droef:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Jadahmadine_ 
> *Heb ik ook een keer gehad, totdat ik dreigde aan het touwtje te trekken, en de laffaards spoten weg.*


Getsiederrie.. viel je broek toen op de grond?!

 :hihi:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *ik hoop dat die oliekraan door alle turmoil in het MO snel dichtgedraaid wordt.
> 
> 
> De koning van het Noorden tegen de koning van het Zuiden, voor de zoveelste keer, ditkeer de laatste keer.*


Zoals de profetie van Danil in het laatste hoofdstuk voorspelt:

Danil 12
1 - En te dier tijd zal Michael opstaan, die grote vorst, die voor de kinderen uws volks staat, als het [zulk] een tijd der benauwdheid zijn zal, als er niet geweest is, sinds dat er een volk geweest is

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Precies Rourchid, je hebt het door, 
> *


Genesis 49
26 - De zegeningen die uw vader ontving stegen hoger dan de eeuwige bergen; de begeerlijke gaven der overoude heuvelen, zij zullen zijn op Jozefs hoofd, op den schedel van den vorst zijner broeders.
Deuteronomium 33
16 - en met het kostelijkste der aarde en harer volheid. Het welgevallen van hem die in den doornstruik woonde kome op het hoofd van Jozef, op den schedel van den vorst zijner broeders.
Openbaringen 19
16 - En hij heeft een naam geschreven op zijn kleed en op zijne heup: Koning der koningen en Heer der heren.



> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *
> Israel zou niet in weduwschap gelaten worden door de Here, ook al heeft ze nog zo gezondigd tegen de Heilig Israels.
> 
> zegt Jeremia ergens omstreeks 50 of 51*


Jeremia 51
5 - Want Israel of Juda zal niet in weduwschap gelaten worden van zijn God, van den HEERE der heirscharen (hoewel hunlieder land vol van schuld is), van den Heilige Israels.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Genesis 49
> 26 - De zegeningen die uw vader ontving stegen hoger dan de eeuwige bergen; de begeerlijke gaven der overoude heuvelen, zij zullen zijn op Jozefs hoofd, op den schedel van den vorst zijner broeders.
> 
> Deuteronomium 33
> 16 - en met het kostelijkste der aarde en harer volheid. Het welgevallen van hem die in den doornstruik woonde kome op het hoofd van Jozef, op den schedel van den vorst zijner broeders.
> 
> Openbaringen 19
> 16 - En hij heeft een naam geschreven op zijn kleed en op zijne heup: Koning der koningen en Heer der heren.
> ...


Waarom koos en kiest GOD de Schepper voor het volk Israel??

Hier uit is de Verlosser geboren en Zal* HIJ* terug keren op de Berg bij Jeruzalem.


Zacharia 14

1 Er komt een dag dat de HEER zal ingrijpen, Jeruzalem, dat de buit binnen je muren wordt verdeeld.

2 Ik zal alle volken samenbrengen  zegt de HEER  om tegen Jeruzalem ten strijde te trekken.

De stad zal worden ingenomen, de huizen zullen worden geplunderd en de vrouwen verkracht. De helft van de inwoners wordt in ballingschap weggevoerd, maar het deel dat overblijft zal niet worden uitgeroeid.

3 Daarna zal de HEER uittrekken en de strijd tegen die volken aanbinden, net als weleer. 

4 Die dag zal *hij *  zijn voeten op de Olijfberg planten, ten oosten van Jeruzalem. 


12 De volken die tegen Jeruzalem ten strijde zijn getrokken, zullen door de HEER worden getroffen met een afgrijselijke plaag: 

16 De overlevenden van de volken die Jeruzalem hebben belaagd, zullen dan jaarlijks naar de stad komen om de HEER van de hemelse machten als koning te vereren en het Loofhuttenfeest te vieren.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Waarom koos en kiest GOD de Schepper voor het volk Israel??
> 
> Hier uit is de Verlosser geboren en Zal HIJ terug keren op de Berg bij Jeruzalem.
> 
> 
> Zacharia 14
> 
> 1 Er komt een dag dat de HEER zal ingrijpen, Jeruzalem, dat de buit binnen je muren wordt verdeeld.
> ...


3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.*



Wie is die "wie"?

----------


## Raido

> Dank je voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Is het niet zo dat de volgelingen, voor de komst van Paulus, aan de 'joodse' wetten hielden, oftewel aan het oude testament? Vanwaar die sprong en dan wel van eentje waar Petrus zijn ongenoegen op uitte? Jezus wat toch de laatste boodschapper? Onder boodschapper versta ik de volledig Goddelijke boodschap verkondigen. Maar kennelijk had Paulus het laatste woord. Of heb ik het fout?


Paulus heeft gezegt dat je de wet niet meer hoefde te houden, maar dat mensen die het wel deden zeer sterk waren, als je het maar uit liefde deed. En Petrus kon het daar in vinden  :Smilie:  De verplichting is er zeg maar afgehaald.

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *3:85. En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.*




Uit dezelfde vanuit de hemel nedergedaald, heilig soera.




> 3.55. Toen Allah zeide: "O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven; dan zal uw terugkeer tot Mij zijn en Ik zal onder u rechtspreken over datgeen waarin gij verschildet.


Tot aan de laatste dag zullen er dus volgelingen zijn die zullen zegen vieren over diegenen,
Die de Leer van Jezus, het Evangelie niet erkennen?
En of Jezus nu de Zoon van Gd Is of niet!

pas, jah Ibnu, pas na die strijd, ,,,.. wordt er rechtgesproken over waarin zij verschillen.

Hebben die kruisvaarders fftjes mazzel zeg!  :grote grijns:

----------


## sidi bibi

> _Geplaatst door jHanosch_ 
> *Wanneer je dat doet ben je meteen vogelvrij verklaard onder de gelovigen, zowel als ongelovige die die kritiek geeft als moslim die meteen als een afvallige wordt beschouwd, iets dat nog lager is dan een geboren heiden.
> 
> 
> Dat is in het Westen al zo, wanneer je dat in het publieke domein doet, maar al helemaal in het Midden Oosten, want dan staat de menigte al gauw voor je slaapkamer te zwaaien, maar niet met hun handen.*


 Ik wist niet dat ik als heiden zo laag op de ladder sta, zowat de helft van de Nederlanders is heiden

----------


## sidi bibi

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Je hoeft het er toch niet mee eens te zijn? Als je je een beetje verdiept in de ontstaangeschiedenis van de Koran weet je snel genoeg dat je dit net zo goed over de Koran zou kunnen beweren als over de Bijbel. Verder is het een nogal kinderachtige discussie omdat het uiteindelijk om de boodschap gaat van beide boeken en niet om dit soort kwalificaties. 
> Daarbij moet je overigens wel bewust zijn dat de Koran Jezus erkend als profeet en ook het geloof van de Joden en de Christenen erkend. Ik heb hier zelfs recent geleerd dat moslims geloven dat Jezus bij het einde der tijden terugkeert op aarde!*


 Hoe moet ik dat dan zien, als er geen tijden meer zijn is er toch ook geen aarde meer?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door sidi bibi_ 
> *Ik wist niet dat ik als heiden zo laag op de ladder sta, zowat de helft van de Nederlanders is heiden*


Die houden braaf de ladder vast.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door c
> 
> 
> ...


Zal ze leren die heidense barbaren!

----------


## sidi bibi

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Die houden braaf de ladder vast.*


 Die willen niks te maken hebben met allerlei rotzooi die over ze uitgestort wordt in naam van allerlei antieke waarheden

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Ibnu, waarom bekeer je je niet toch eens.
> 
> 
> Dan kan je goede gevoel/hart en je gezonde verstand, waarvan ik weet dat je die allebei hebt, overeenkomen met je geloof.*


Bedankt voor de goede raad mijn broeder maar dit is al gebeurt! 

Alhamdulillah !!

Gr,
Ibnu

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Bedankt voor de goede raad mijn broeder maar dit is al gebeurt! 
> 
> Alhamdulillah !!
> 
> Gr,
> Ibnu*


Jaja Gnagnagna, AlHamdulilalh *Sunni*  !



Niet vergeten hoor!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *volgens mij is er helemaal niks gebeurd, dan slechts vorharding in een leugenachtige religie ipv een waarachtige.*


Knap dat je dit voor anderen kan bepalen!

En waarom vind je het een leugenachtige religie en wat bepaald dat jouw religie de 'waarschtige' is?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Geen enkele religie is helemaal waarachtig of helemaal leugenachtig,
> 
> vandaar het woord achtig,
> 
> maar de ene heeft nou 1-maal wat meer van het 1 dan de ander.*


Hoe maak je dit onderscheid dan?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Het enige wat je hebt is je eigen gevoel en verstand en uiteraard een flinke doses nieuwsgierigheid,
> 
> dat alles geeft haast nooit totale zekerheid over zaken,
> 
> wel geeft het een idee van bepaalde waarachtigheid, zelfs in de wetenschap kun je niet over een ware theorie spreken, wel over een waarachtige, werkelijkheid lijkende beschrijving, meer heeft de mens helaas niet tot zijn beschikking.
> 
> Maar voor een goede verstaander is het genoeg.*


Vind je deze stelling dan niet een beetje kort door de bocht?

quote:
volgens mij is er helemaal niks gebeurd, dan slechts volharding in een leugenachtige religie ipv een waarachtige.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Nee, want daar heb ik lang over nagedacht voordat ik een hele religie van waanideeen begon te verdenken, 
> bij het communisme lag dat voor menigeen ook niet zo snel voor de hand, maar we hebben ervan geleerd dat een leer die zichzelf exlusief het alleenrecht van bestaan aanmeet, altijd een valse foute leer cq religie is, en dat is precies wat de belangrijke stromingen binnen de Islam voor ogen staan, kaliphatisch theocratisch alleenrecht.
> 
> Wat de betreffende dictator (Sultan) daar ook onder moge verstaan, in zijn willekeur, want een vrije pers en een onafhankelijke rechtspraak komt er echt niet aan te pas.
> 
> Noem mij 1 Islamitisch beinvloed land waar dat uit zichzelf is ontstaan ?*

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *jHanosch, niks vanaan trekken van die verhalen, er zijn iid personen die dit steeds zeggen en vaak zijn dat personen(vaak onwetende kinderen) die onzeker van hun eigen geloof zijn en dan andere geloven af gaan kraken zonder er kennis over te hebben.*



Ga je nu tegen jezelf praten Idriesje?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Gedenken_ 
> *Ga je nu tegen jezelf praten Idriesje?*


Je lijkt nogal op Cherub!

Er zijn echt wel limits, die ik zelfs niet passeer beste Henoch.

Je bent gewaarschuwd. Er wordt op je gelet beste Esdra.

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Gedenken_ 
> *Je lijkt nogal op Cherub!
> 
> Er zijn echt wel limits, die ik zelfs niet passeer beste Henoch.
> 
> Je bent gewaarschuwd. Er wordt op je gelet beste Esdra.*






> Iran opent tentoonstelling Holocaust-spotprenten
> TEHERAN - In Teheran is maandag een tentoonstelling geopend met meer dan 200 spotprenten over de Holocaust, de massale moord op Europese Joden tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog.
> 
> 
> De tentoonstelling is een reactie op de Deense spotprenten over de profeet Mohammed, die eerder dit jaar in veel islamitische landen voor grote opschudding zorgden. 
> 
> Zij kunnen schrijven wat zij willen over de profeet, maar zodra iemand twijfels uit over de Holocaust, krijgt hij een boete of celstraf, aldus een van de Iraanse organisatoren over de situatie in Europa. De organisatie Iran Cartoon had in totaal 1100 spotprenten uit een zestigtal landen ontvangen.



Grapje!!!!! Hebt gij een scanner ? Teken wat leuks en stuur het op!

Misschien een aparte topic waardig?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Jadahmadine
> Phallus Impudicus
> Yahud Seculaere
> Mhden
> Bislam*


Aha Mahden was ik vergeten  :lol:

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Waar heb je het over :/*


Over Mahden!

----------


## Gedenken

Was de mens Mohammed ( de Profeet ) een
een slecht persoon?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Daarvoor hoef je niet eens alle hadiths te lezen.*



Zijn al die hadiths negatief?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Aan wie stel je deze vraag?
> Maar om antwoord op je vraag te geven, ik zou het niet weten en wat voor de 1 slecht is kan voor een ander weer goed zijn.*


Al 32 berichten en jij zou het niet weten?




p.s. Aan alle extreem rechtse satan gebroed  :grote grijns:   :jeweetog:

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Uiteraard niet,
> 
> de valse profeet tooit zich van buiten in schaapskleren, maar is van binnen een roofzuchtige wolf.*



Ja wat is het nou, niet of dus wel?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *Kun je text analyseren ?*


Zoals de Huis van de spin?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Cherub_ 
> *nee, dat is anaaliseren.*



Ow, is dat niet pijnlijk voor de een en voor de ander heerlijk niet?

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Wat hebben mijn 32 berichten met jouw vraag te maken?
> Ik vroeg me af aan wie het gesteld werd, en nu zie ik het, je stelt het aan rechts satan gebroed.*




Ok vooruit links satan gebroed mag ook mee doen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Gedenken_ 
> *Was de mens Mohammed ( de Profeet ) een
> een slecht persoon?*


Nee, hij was heel vredelievend.
Dacht echt aan de medemens.
Cijverde zich zelf totaal weg voor de ander.

Roofde en doode niet, hij had de vijanden lief.


*En ik zeg jullie: heb je vijanden lief en bid voor wie jullie vervolgen*

*Dat is HET WOORD van GOD*

----------

